# موسوعة اماكن سياحية بمجهودي الخاص"متجدد "



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2010)

أجمل الأماكن الترفيهية والسياحية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 







جنتينج هايلاند​


تقع هذه المدينة على سلسلة مرتفعات ارتفاعها يصل الى 1860 متر ، وتوجد المدينة فى قمة المرتفعات ، ويغطى الضباب الكثيف أحيانا معظم أرجاء المدينة خاصة عصرا ، وتتكون المدينة من جزئين ، جزء الملاهى الداخلية وهو الأهم ، وجزء الألعاب الخارجية وهو عبارة عن ألعاب كمبيوتر وحظ وغيره ، كما يوجد به ستة ألعاب شهيرة مسماه باسم بعض الدول مثل فرنسا ( قصر الأليزيه ) ، انجلترا ( لندن ) ، ايطاليا ( البندقية ) أمريكا ( تايمز سكوير ) ، سويسرا ( جبال سويسرا ) ، وماليزيا ( جنتينج ووك ). ​ 
ففى مدينة البندقية فى جنتينج هايلاند ، يمكنك أن تتجول فى قناة بواسطة الجوندولا قبل أن تنتقل الى لندن لتركب فيريس وول بجانب بيج بن المصغرة ، وبالقرب منه يوجد يونيفرسال ووك وتايمز سكوير وتمثال مصغر لتمثال الحرية وجائزة الأوسكار .كم يمثل فرنسا برج أيفل المصغر ، ويتكون هذا الجزء من 4 طوابق .ومع نموذج جبال سويسرا يوجد عالم الجليد متمثلا فى الكوخ الخشبى والكوخ المقبب والمزالق ومنطقة ألعاب الثلج . ​ 
كما يوجد فى فيرست وورلد بلازا وهى ملحقة بفندق فيرست وورلد المعروف منطقة الهبوط بالمظلات ، وتعتبر الأولى من نوعها فى آسيا ، كما يوجد قطار هانتد المعلق الذى ينحدر بدرجة 45 درجة بسرعة خيالية .كما يوج فيها مجمع للسينما و52 محلا للأطعمة والمشروبات ، كما توجد العديد من المطاعم العالمية مثل بيتزا وكنتاكى وماكدونالدز . ​ 
أما فى مدينة الألعاب الداخلية فيوجد أكثر من 30 لعبة مشوقة ، وأهم لعبة فيه هى الصاروخ الفضائى الذى يرتفع فجأة ليلامس السحاب ثم يعود بسرعة كبيرة جدا وهو لمن لا يشكون مشاكل فى القلب ، كما توجد ممرات القوارب التى تصعد لارتفاع أكثر من 20 مترا ثم تهوى فجأة بمن فيها للناحية الأخرى من الممر ، كما يوجد قطار المناجم السريع الذى يتحرك بسرعة جنونية وسط منجم ، كما توجد الدراجات المائية سواء ذات المحركات أو التى تستخد الأرجل لتسييرها ، وهناك ألعاب عديدة تناسب الأطفال والكبار مثل سيارات الفورمولا وان ، وقطار الموت الشهير ، وبيت الرعب . 
تبعد عن العاصمة كوالالمبور حوالى ساعة ، وربما تود استخدام التلفريك لاكمال الصعود للقمة أو السير مباشرة الى القمة مستخدما السيارة ، كما توجد ةباصات من محطة بودورايا تذهب للمدينة فى مواعيد منتظمة . ​ 
المدينة مفتوحة طيلة أيام الأسبوع من 10 صباحا حتى 6 مساء 
وفى أيام العطل الرسمية فى ماليزيا من 8 صباحا حتى 8 مساء ، وفى المدينة المغلقة وفيرست وورلد بلازا تفتح من 8 صباحا الى 12 منتصف الليل فى ايام العطل . ​ 






عالم باتو باهات المائي ​


يوجد عالم باتو باهات المائى فى مدينة جوهور جنوب ماليزيا ، وهو المتنزه المائى الوحيد فى الولاية مما أكسبه شهرة وأقبالا لا يضاهى ، خاصة وأن معظم الأهالى من سنغافورة يأتون الى ماليزيا لقضاء عطلة نهاية الأسبوع فى مدينة جوهور ، لذلك تجد المتنزه وقد أكتظ بالزوار خاصة أيام العطلات فى كلا من ماليزيا وسنغافورة على حد سواء ، ويوجد بالمتنزه الكثير من الألعاب المائية التى تناسب جميع الأعمار فمن لعبة كوفرد سلايت وجاينت سلايت الى شاطئ ويف بوول ستجد المتعة بالتنقل بين كل الألعاب الموجودة فى المتنزه ، ولكن هذا المتنزه بعيد جدا من العاصمة كوالالمبور فهو يبعد بحدود 4 ساعات على الطريق الجنوبى الشمالى السريع ، وهى مناسبة أكثر لمن يخططون لزيارة جوهور أو سنغافورة من ماليزيا ، أما المقيمين فى كوالالمبور فيفضل أن يذهبوا الى منتجع صن واى لاجون ففيه مدينة ألعاب على أعلى مستوى ، كذلك يمكنهم زيارة منتجع أفاموزا وبه أكبر مدينة ألعاب مائية فى ماليزيا ، ولزوار جزيرة بينانج يمكنهم زيارة منتجع بوكيت ميراه فهو أقرب لجزيرة بينانج منه الى كوالالمبور ، وللمقيمين فى كوالالمبور أيضا يمكنهم زيارة عالم بيداس المائى أو عالم شاه علم المائى ، أما أن كنت تخطط لزيارة جوهور بارو أثناء زيارتك الى ماليزيا فلا تفوت عالم باتو باهات المائى على نفسك خاصة وا، كان معك أطفال 
طيلة ايام الأسبوع من 1 ظهرا حتى 7 مساء ، ومن 10 صباحا الى 7 مساء فى العطلات الرسمية فى ماليزيا
يغلق المنتزه أيام الثلاثاء من كل أسبوع ألا أذا صادف عطلة رسمية فى ماليزيا ​ 







ماينز وندر لاند ​


وهى أول مدينة ملاهى ليلية فى ماليزيا وتقع فى ولاية سيلانجور ، على بعد 45 دقيقة من قلب العاصمة كوالالمبور ، وأهم ما يميز المدينة وجود بيت النمر الأبيض فيها ، وهو من الأنواع النادرة حيث لا يوجد بالعالم كله الا 50 نمرا من هذا النوع ، كما يوجد هناك 13 نمرا من ماليزيا والبنغال ولونها بنى ، ولمشاهدة هذه النمور يمكنك ركوب اليونيتى ترين وهو قطار داخل المدينة ، اما ان كنت تفضل المشاهدة وجها لوجه فعليك بالدخول لبيت النمور ، كما يوجد أعداد كبيرة من الطاووس ذات اللون الأبيض والأزرق ، كما يوجد الدب الشمسى وهو أصغر الدببة على الاطلاق ، كما يوجد الببغاء البرازيلى الذى يردد ما يقال له . ​ 
وأهم ما يميز المدينة وجود عرض النافورات الموسيقية ، فعندما تبدأ الموسيقى ترتفع المياه وتتراقص وتتمايل مع الموسيقى مع مؤثرات الاضاءة المتعددة بالليزر ، كما توجد عروض مميزة للرقص الماليزى تقدم عن طريق فرقة من سراواك ، والعرض يستحق المشاهدة ، وهو دائما بعد العرض الثانى للنافورة الموسيقية والذى يبدأ فى تمام التاسعة والنصف مساء . ​ 
كما يمكنك ركوب التاكسى المائى الذى ينطلق فى البحيرة التى تقع عليها مدينة الألعاب ، ويمكنك مشاهدة فندق الخيول الذهبية الشهير على الطرف الآخر من البحيرة ، كما يوجد بالمدينة عالم الثلج الشهير ، والذى يوفر للزوار فرصة الذهاب الى القطب الجنوبى بما يحتويه من نماذج ثلجية ودرجة الحرارة تحت الصفر ، وعند الدخول يجب أن ترتدى معطف لحمايتك من البرد وهو متوفر عند موظف الدخول ، كما توجد السيارات الكهربائية بالقرب من البحيرة كذلك القطار الحلزونى ، ويوجد بالداخل العديد من المطاعم ، ولا تنسى زيارة سوق ماينز وندر لاند المقابل لباب المدينة . ​ 
يبعد المكان عن العاصمة حوالى 45 دقيقة من كوالالمبور باستخدام السيارة ، ويقع على الطريق السريع الجنوبى كوالالمبور - سرمبان وهو نفس الطريق المؤدى الى سنغافورة ، بعد قيادة 30 دقيقة تجد لافتة المدينة الى اليسار ، انعطف يسارا والطريق مؤشر جيدا للوصول الى المدينة . ​

من الثلاثاء الى الجمعة من 6 مساء حتى 11 ليلا 
وفى العطل الرسمية وأيام السبت والأحد تفتح من 5 مساء الى 11 ليلا 
تغلق المدينة أيام الاثنين باستثناء العطل الرسمية وأجازات المدارس فى ماليزيا ​ 
​عرض النافورة الموسيقية 
العرض الأول يبدأ فى الثامنة مساء 
العرض الثانى يبدأ فى التاسعة والنصف ويصاحبه عرض راقص. ​ 







منتزة ديسا بارك ​


يقع متنزه ديسا بارك على بعد نصف ساعة تقريبا من وسط العاصمة كوالالمبور ، وبنى هذا المتنزه بجانب بحيرة كبيرة تحيط بها الغابات من كل الجهات ، ومن الألعاب الجميلة فيها لعبة تسمى سندربولت وهى أطول سكة موت مائية فى ماليزيا ، حيث تهبط من أرتفاع شاهق ، ومن الألعاب الجميلة الأخرى لعبة سبلاش أوت ، وهى لعبة التعلق بالحبال والقفز من مكان لآخر ، ونرى من يسقط فى الماء أولا ، كما يوجد أكشن ريفر حيث يمكن التمشى والسباحة فيه ، كما توجد لعبة تسمى ألتميت ووتر فاكتورى وهى من الألعاب الجميلة أيضا والتى يجب عليك أدارة العجلات والضغط على بعض الأزرار للتحرك ، وأثناء التحرك تقوم الرشاشات والخراطيم برشك بالماء وبالطبع هى مناسبة أكثر للعائلات الذين لديهم أطفال ، لأنه من غير الطبيعى أن يقوم شخص كبير بهذه الحركات ، يمكن للكبارمراقبة ومتابعة الصغار مع حقهم فى تجربة بعض الألعاب التى تصلح للكبار أو السباحة فى ممرات السباحة للبالغين ، وقد نلاحظ كثرة مدن الألعاب المائية فى ماليزيا ، ويرجع ذلك للشعب نفسه ، فهو يبحث دائما عن مكان جديد فى كل نهاية أسبوع أو عطلة ، لا أحد يجلس فى بيته فى العطلات ، بخلاف السياح والزوار من خارج ماليزيا ، وجدير بالذكر أن شعب ماليزيا عموما يخرج فى عطلة نهاية الأسبوع كأنه سائح سواء بحجز فنادق 5 نجوم فى أفخم الأماكن أو الدخول لمعظم الأماكن السياحية فى ماليزيا وكأنه سائح يرى ماليزيا لأول مرة ​ 
يوميا من 11 صباحا حتى 6 مساء ، وفى العطلات الرسمية فى ماليزيا من 10 الى السادسة والنصف مساء
تغلق يوم الربعاء ألا أذا صادف عطلة رسمية فى ماليزيا​ 
للكبار من 12 سنة فأكثر 17 رنجت ماليزى ، و10 رنجت للأطفال من 3 الى 12 سنة والأطفال دون الثالثة مجانا​ 






منتزه شاه عالم المائي ​


يعتبر متنزه شاه علم المائى هو أشهر متنزه فى ولاية سيلانجور وذلك لوجوده على بحيرة شاه علم القريبة من مسجد شاه علم ، وعلى نفس البحيرة تقريبا يقع المركز التجارى الشهير بى كى أن أس ، وهذه المدينة تصلح للكبار والصغار على حد سواء حيث يوجد بها العديد من الألعاب المناسبة للجميع ، ويمكن أيضا ركوب القوارب للتنزه فى البحيرة وبعد ذلك يمكن الصلاة فى مسجد السلطان صلاح الدين للتعرف على العمارة الأسلامية التى بنى عليها المسجد وهو قريب جدا من المتنزه ، ويبعد المتنزه عن كوالالمبور بحدود 45 دقيقة من خلال فيدرال هاى واى المؤدى الى مدينة شاه علم وكلانج ، وأكثر ما يميز المنتجع هى الجلسات الجميلة على البحيرة التى يطل عليها المنتجع ، ويفضل سكان مدينة كلانج وشاه علم قضاء أجازتهم الأسبوعية هناك وبعض الزوار الآخرين من ولايات ماليزيا المختلفة ، وهى تستحق الزيارة خصوصا للعائلات حيث يمكن دخول المدينة والصلاة علم الفريب والتسوق من مركز بى كى أن أس الشهير 
جميع أيام الأسبوع من 11 صباحا الى 7 مساء ، ومن 10 صباحا الى 8 مساء فى العطلات الرسمية فى ماليزيا
يغلق المنتزه أيام الأربعاء من كل أسبوع ألا أذا صادف عطلة رسمية فى ماليزيا 
للكبار 5 رنجت والصغار 3 رنجت ، وفى العطلات 7 رنجت للكبار و4 رنجت للكبار​ 







العاب تايمز سكوير ​


توجد مدينة ألعاب تايمز سكوير فى الطابق الخامس من المركز التجارى الشهير تايمز سكوير وهى اول مدينة ألعاب مغلقة فى ماليزيا ، ويتميز هذا المركز بوجود أحدث شاشة عرض سينمائى فى ماليزيا ثلاثية الأبعاد ، والوصول لهذا المركز سهل من وسط البلد حيث يمكن أستخدام المونوريل للوصول حتى المركز التجارى الذى يتكون من 12 طابق توجد به العديد من المطاعم العالمية والمحلات ذات الماركات المعروفة أو سيرا على الأقدام من شارع بوكيت بينتانج ( شارع العرب ) وتستغرق أقل من 5 دقائق باتجاه فندق بارك رويال وسوناى وانج بلازا ثم الألتفاف يمينا حتى المركز ، كما يوجد على طرفى السوق فندق تايمز سكوير الشهير وهو 5 نجوم ، ويحتوى على سويتات وشقق فندقية موزعة على مبنيين كل مبنى يتكون من 45 طابق، وتوجد مدينة الألعاب فى الطابق الخامس وهى للراشدين والمراهقين ، والطابق السابع للأطفال والعائلات ، والطابق الثامن توجد به مدينة الأطفال ، وتوجد بالمدينة 6 مركبات مخصصة للكبار وأشهرها وأخطرها هى لعبة سكة الموت ، والفلك الدوار على أرتفاع 30 متر ، وهجوم الفضاء ، والقطار السريع ، والخلاط ، ويبلغ طول سكة الموت 800 متر ، ويطلق عليها الرحلة فوق السمعية لأنها تهبط من الطابق الثالث عشر للطابق الخامس فى ثوان للتوقف نهائيا فى الطابق السابع من المركز ، ساعات العمل طول الأسبوع ، من 12 ظهرا الى 10 مساء ، وفى العطلات الرسمية فى ماليزيا يفتح من 10 صباحا حتى 10 مساء ​ 






مدينة سن ويه لاجون السياحية ​


توجد مدينة ألعاب صن واى لاجون على بعد نصف ساعة من العاصمة كوالالمبور ، وهى مدينة مخصصة للألعاب المائية بجميع أنواعها من لعبة كاميرون كليمب التى تتكون من أنابيب مائية ثنائية تنزل من ارتفاع 15 مترا ثم ترتفع فجأة الى حوالى 8 أمتار مرة أخرى ، كما توجد أكبر بحيرة صناعية فى العالم حيث أمواج خليج جيفرى كما يوجد فى الخلفية بركان متفجر أكثر من رائع ، كما يمكنك زيارة القرية الأمريكية كاوبوى كما تراها فى الأفلام ، كما يمكنك الاستحمام تحت الشلالات التى تسمى بشلالات نياجرا ، واذا كنت جريئا فعليك بلعبة توماهوك التى تحبس الأنفاس ، ومن الألعاب الجميلة أيضا لعبة تسمى البساط الطائر وهى أكثر من رائعة ، كما يمكنكم مشاهدة النمور كما يوجد الجسر المعلق فوق المدينة ، كما تستطيع تجربة الأنفاق فى لعبة ذا لوست سيتى حيث ترى امكانياتك فى التحكم فى السفينة الخارجة عن السيطرة ، وتوجد العديد من الألعاب الأخرى ، حيث أن المدينة مقسمة الى قسمين ، قسم الألعاب الجافة وقسم الألعاب المائية ، ويفضل زيارة كلتا المدينتين ، وهى من أهم مدن الملاهى فى ماليزيا ، ويفضل الأقامة فى منتجع صنواى لاجون لشهر العسل والعائلات ليلتين على الأقل ، فهى بحق من أروع مدن ملاهى ماليزيا ، ولمجموعة صن واى العديد من المشروعات خارج ماليزيا ، حيث تمتلك المجموعة عدة فنادق فى فيتنام وأستراليا ، لكن أفضلها الموجود فى ماليزيا . ​ 
تبعد صنواى لاجون حوالى 45 دقيقة من قلب العاصمة كوالالمبور ، حيث تقع على طريق فيدرال هاى واى المؤدى الى مدينة كلانج وميناء البلاد الرئيسى ، كما يمكنكم استقلال الباص رقم 51 و10 و11 من محطة باصات كلانج الموجودة بالقرب من السنترال ماركت والحى الصينى الى المركز التجارى صن واى بيراميد ومنه الى المدينة ​ 
طيلة أيام الأسبوع من 11 صباحا حتى 6 مساء ما عدا يوم الثلاثاء فانها تغلق أبوابها وتفتح من 10 صباحا حتى 6 مساء فى جميع أيام العطل الرسمية فى ماليزيا ، كما لا تغلق يوم الثلاثاء ان صادف يوم عطلة رسمية كعطلات المدارس والأعياد الرسمية سواء فى ماليزيا أو سنغافورة. ​ 







منتجع افاموسا ​


يقع منتجع أفاموزا الأول من نوعه فى ماليزيا على الطريق الشمالى الجنوبى السريع عند منطقة ألور جاجة ، ويبعد عن العاصمة كوالالمبور حوالى ساعة وربع ومن سنغافورة حوالى ساعنين ونصف مع عدم وجود أختناقات على الطرق السريعة ، وتتوفر بالمنتجع العديد من الأماكن للسكن الذى يناسب الجميع ن فيوجد الكوندومنيوم وهو شقق للأيجار فى مبنى متعدد الطوابق ، كما يوجد الفندق وأسعاره أيضا معتدلة ، كذلك توجد فيلات للسكن بحمام سباحة خاص بكل فيلا وهو محاط بالأشجار على جانبيه ، وتتكون الفيلات من 3 و4 و5 غرف لكل فيلا على حسب حجم العائلة ، كما يوجد بالمنتجع الكثير من ملاعب الجولف العاليمة ذات الــ 18 حفرة التى قلما تجد مثيلتها فى ماليزيا عموما ن كذلك يوجد الطيران الشراعى وهو الوحيد فى ماليزيا الذى يوجد فى منتجع أفاموزا ، وثمن الجولة بحدود 100 رنجت ماليزى للدورة الواحدة والتى تستغرق قرابة 15 دقيقة ترى أثنائها مضائق ملقا وشواطئ أندونيسيا المقابلة لولاية ملاكا الماليزية التى يقع على أراضيها هذا المنتجع ، كما توجد العربات الكهربائية للأيجار للتجول بها فى المنتجع ، كذلك توجد عربات خاصة بالفنادق لنقل المقيمين من والى الفندق من أى مكان فى المنتجع ، كما توجد عربات الدفع الرباعى ، وساحة لسباقات الفورمولا وان والتى يدعى أليها دائما محبى التفحيط بالسيارات وهى فكرة رائعة لجمع هؤلاء فى مكان واحد ​ 






منتجع بوكيت ميراه ​


يقع هذا المنتجع فى شمال ماليزيا على بعد ساعة واحدة من جزيرة بينانج ، و3 ساعات من كوالالمبور على طريق سريع ، ومن الأشياء الهامة التى يجب زيارتها هناك هى جزيرة أورانج أوتن وهى قردة على شكل البشر تمشى وتتعامل مثل البشر وعددهم 11 يتناسلون ويتكاثرون على أرض الجزيرة ، ويمكن الوصول لها بواسطة القوارب الموجودة فى المنتجع ، وتبعد قرابة 10 دقائق من المنتجع ، سترى هذه القرود فى موطنها الأصلى تتسلق وتتمايل وتأكل الفاكهة الطازجة من الأشجار ، انه منظر لا يمكن محوه من الذاكرة ، ومن جزيرة أورانج أوتان يمكن مواصلة الرحلة الى متنزه أيكو الذى يضم الكثير من الطيور والثدييات التى تعيش فى ماليزيا ، سترى الببغاء وطائر الكنارى وغيره الكثير ، كما تستطيع مشاهدة السنجاب وبيت الأفاعى هناك ، كما توجد 4 عروض ممتعة للطيور يوميا كما يوجد عالم الألعاب المائية الرائع ، ولا كتشافه يمكنك ركوب التلفريك المعلق والذى يمر فوق عالم اللعاب المائية بعد ذلك يمكنك البدء باللعب فى المدينة أو السباحة ، ومن أحدث الألعاب المائية التى أضيفت هى بومى رانج على شكل رقم 7 وهى الوحيدة من نوعها فى ماليزيا ، حيث ينزلق الزوار من أرتفاع 12 مترا ، كما يمكن لمحبى الصيد بالسنارة أن يجدوا فرصة طيبة هناك للصيد من البحيرة مع وجود عدة الصيد المجهزة ، كما يوجد فندق أمام هذه المدينة وهو فندق ليك فيو فى منتجع بوكيت ميراه ، وللعلم تكثر مدن الألعاب المائية فى ماليزيا ، لكن بوكيت ميراه له طعم خاص ، كما أنه مملوك بالكامل لماليزى مسلم وهو ثالث أغنى رجل فى مالييزا 
الأثنين والأربعاء والخميس من 11 ظهرا حتى 7 مساء
السبت والأحد والعطل الرسمية فى ماليزيا من 10 صباحا حتى 8 مساء
ويغلق المنتزه أيام الثلاثاء ألا أذا صادف يوم عطلة رسمية فى ماليزيا فلا يغلق​ 









منتجع بوكيت تنجي ​


تبعد بوكيت تينجى عن العاصمة كوالالمبور حوالى ساعة باستخدام طريق كاراك هاى واى السريع ، ويقع المنتجع على أرتفاع 1000 متر تقريبا فوق سطح البحر تصعده السيارة على مراحل أثناء الذهاب وهى أول مدينة فى ماليزيا تمثل مدينة فرنسية بكل محتوياتها ، ومن الأشياء الهامة هناك هو كولمار تروبيكال وهو عبارة عن قرية صممت على النسق الفرنسى فى كل شئ حتى أختيار الزهور والأشجار توحى فعلا بأنك فى أحدى القرى الفرنسية ، وللوصول الى كولمار لابد من عبور جسر خشبى متحرك ، كما أن الشارع الرئيسى فى كولمار تحيط به المبانى من الجانبين مع وجود فندق ومطاعم عديدة هناك ، كما يوجد برج المشاهدة ويمكن مشاهدة التلال المحيطة بالمنتجع من خلاله ، كما يوجد بيت الأرانب وهو مثير بالنسبة للأطفال حيث يمكنهم اللعب مع الأرانب دون خوف ، كذلك الحديقة اليابانية والمطعم اليابانى على أرتفاع 1200 متر فى المنتجع ، كما يقدم المطعم الشاى اليابانى المعروف ، كما توجد حديقة النباتات بالقرب من المنتجع ويمكن التجول فيها بحرية ، ومن الأشياء الأخرى هى الآنفجار البركانى فى المنتجع وهو يحدث فى التاسعة ليلا من الأحد الى الخميس ، وفى يوم الجمعة يحدث مرتين مرة فى التاسعة والأخرى فى العاشرة والنصف ليلا ، وكذلك الحال فى السبت والعطلات الرسمية ، كما يقدم المنتجع خدمة ركوب الخيل والتجول فى الريف الفرنسى ، كما توجد ملاعب جولف وتنس وكرة طائرة ، ورمى السهام وقاعة جمنايزيوم ، ويقع المنتجع بعد مدخل جنتينج هايلاند بقليل ، أذ يمكن السكن فى جنتينج أو كولمار والذهاب للأخرى يوم واحد والرجوع لمحل الأقامة مرة أخرى بدلا من السكن فى الأثنين وهو فرصة لزوار ماليزيا للتعرف على النشاطات والفعاليات التى تحدث فى المنتجع مع قربه من العاصمة كوالالمبور 
المنتجع مفتوح للجمهور طيلة أيام الأسبوع بلا توقف ، ويكثر الزائرون فى العطل الرسمية فى ماليزيا ​ 







ينابيع بيداس الساخنة ​


يقع متنزه بيداس فى ولاية نجرى سمبيلان على بعد حوالى ساعة ونصف من العاصمة كوالالمبور ، وكانت بيداس فى البداية عبارة عن ينابيع مياه تخرج من الأرض وهى عبارة عن مياه معدنية ويقول البعض أن لها بعض الخصائص العلاجية لبعض الأمراض ، وتمت أقامة مدينة ألعاب بيداس على هذه الينابيع ، لكن يوجد بها حوضين مملوئين دائما بالمياه الدافئة التى تتراوح درجة الحرارة فيها من 35 الى 46 درجة مئوية ، ولكن يمكن التعود على درجة الحرارة هذه مع الوقت وتصبح بعد ذلك أمرا عاديا ، كما توجد أحواض خاصة لمحبى الخصوصية ، كما يوجد حمام للأقدام مكون من ممر عليه الحصى داخل المياه الدافئة ، وقد تم تبريد الينابيع وتدويرها من خلال جميع أجزاء المتنزه المائى الواقع على تلال جميلة مما يمنح ساعات جميلة من المتعة والأستجمام ، كما يوجد بالمنتزه العديد من الألعاب المائية المشهورة ، كألعاب الأمواج وغيره ، ولا يمكن مقارنتها بمنتجع صن واى لاجون بأى حال ، أو منتجع أفاموزا فهم أعلى شعبية فى ماليزيا من هذه الينابيع ، ولكن لهذه الينابيع شعبية فقط لأن المياه تخرج من باطن الأرض ويرتادها دوما من يعانون مشاكل صحية فى الأقدام أو العظام عموما ، كذلك تقام على أرض المتنزه العديد من المسابقات للأطفال خاصة فى عطلات نهاية الأسبوع أو عطلات المدارس فى ماليزيا 
من 1 بعد الظهر حتى 7 مساء ، ومن 10 صباحا الى 7 مساء فى العطلات الرسمية فى ماليزيا​ 
http://www.malaypedia.com/places.php#top​ 
نتابع غدا" بمشيئة الرب​


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2010)

شو ها الموضوع الرائع الغني كتير

بالحقيقة كتير عجبني

مشكورررررررررة الرب يبارك


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ياقمر على تشجيعك وربنا يحقق أمانيك


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2010)

نتابع​ 
أجمل الجزر السياحية



​ 






جزيرة ريدانج​ 
تقع جزيرة ريدانج على بعد 45 كم من ساحل ولاية ترينجانو فى شمال شرق ماليزيا ، وتعتبر من أكبر الجزر الموجودة فى بحر الصين الجنوبى ، كما يوجد بالجزيرة بقايا حطام سفينتين تاريخيتين وهما ( أمير ويلز ) و ( ريبيولز ) اللتان غرقتا هنا فى بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية خلال فترة احتلال اليابان ماليزيا ، وتعتبر هذه الجزيرة جنة بما تحتويه من مناظر وشواطئ وخدمات ، ويمكن ممارسة السباحة والغوص والتجديف واستكشاف الغابات ، لكن الصيد غير مسموح به على مدى حوالى 3 كم من منتصف الجزيرة لأن جزيرة ريدانج هى فى الأصل محمية طبيعية ، كما أن جمع الشعب المرجانية والأحياء البحرية والأصداف غير مسموح به بتاتا ، ومن الجزر القريبة أيضا من جزيرة ريدانج توجد جزيرة ( أيكور - تبيو - لينج - بينانج - بيدونج - لانج تنجا - ليما ) وهى أماكن مثالية لممارسة رياضة الغوص وهى غير مأهولة ولا يوجد بها سكان بتاتا ، وتوجد بالجزيرة العديد من المنتجعات وأن كان أفضلها بنظرى هو منتجع برجايا ، وللوصول للجزيرة يجب استقلال أحد المراكب السريعة من كوالا ترينجانو للجزيرة ويستغرق بحدود ساعة ونصف ، وان كانت البداية من ميرانج فالمسافة تكون بحدود 50 دقيقة ، ومن أحلى المناظر فى الجزيرة هو مشاهدة الشعب المرجانية من على الشواطئ خاصة بعد شروق الشمس وتعامدها على البحر حيث يمكن مشاهدة ألوان رائعة للشعب المرجانية دون أن تبتل ، والناس عموما فى كوالا ترينجانو مسلمين من الطراز الأول وهم بعكس معظم ولايات ماليزيا من حيث الأجازة الأسبوعية حيث أن أجازتهم الأسبوعية هى يوم الجمعة ، ويوم الخميس نصف يوم ، وباقى الولايات فى ماليزيا تتبع نظام الأجازات يوم الأحد ، ويوم السبت نصف يوم مرتين فى الشهر ومرتين أجازة تامة والحكم مسلم بكل فى حذافيره فى هذه الولاية حتى أنك تشاهد الرجال يلبسون الملابس العربية البيضاء الفضفاضة والشال ، ومعظم النساء محتشمات بالزى الكامل​ 






جزيرة بايار ​ 
يمكن الوصول الى جزيرة بايار من لنكاوى أو من كوالا قدح بالمراكب السريعة وتستغرق الرحلة حوالى ساعة ، كما تنظم دورات غطس فى الجزر القريبة منها ، وتقع هذه الجزيرة الى الجنوب من جزيرة لنكاوى ، وهى بحق جديرة بالمشاهدة أذ أنها من أهم الجزر فى لنكاوى المؤلفة من 99 جزيرة ، وهى من أهم الجزر فى ماليزيا ، لكن انتبه ألا تكون رحلتك الى لنكاوى بين 10 و20 ديسمبر لأنه يكون فى ماليزيا هذا الوقت معرض الطيران الذى يقام كل سنتين فى ماليزيا ولنكاوى تحديدا ، والمرة القادمة ستكون فى 2007 ان شاء الله ، وفى هذه الفترة تكون الجزيرة مزدحمة بالوفود ومن مختلف الدول وتكون معظم فنادق ماليزيا كاملة العدد فى هذه الفترة، وهى من أهم الجزر لممارسة رياضة الغوص على أيدى مختصين ، كما يوجد بالجزيرة عدد لا متناهى من الشعب المرجانية بألوانها الجميلة كما يمكن التصوير تحت الماء نظرا لصفاء مياه الجزيرة المثالى ، والى الجنوب الغربى من الجزيرة يوجد مكان جميل جدا للغطس ويدعى حديقة المرجان ، وتوجد الكثير من الأصداف ونجمات البحر كما أن المنحدرات الصخرية مغطاة بمرجان ناعم وملون بشكل ساطع ، كما يوجد على الشاطئ الكثير من التسهيلات مثل الحمامات والطاولات لتناول الطعام أو الجلوس على الشاطئ الرملى ، كما أنه لا توجد فنادق اطلاقا على الجزيرة الا أن التخييم مسموح به بعد اذن مسبق من مديرية الصيد بمدينة ألور ستار ورقم هاتف المديرية هو 7342135 - ورقم الفاكس هو : 7304623 - 04​ 






جزيرة العذراء الحامل ​ 
تقع جزيرة دايانج بانتج أو العذراء الحامل شرق جزيرة سنغا وهى جزيرة تستحق الزيارة وهى معروفة بمياهها العذبة ( تاسيك دايانج بانتج ) يعنى بحيرة العذراء الحامل ، وسميت الجزيرة بهذا الاسم لأنك اذا وقفت فى مكان مكشوف لرصد الجزيرة سيخيل اليك أن رأس الجبل تمثل امرأة نائمة على ظهرها وبطنها منتفخ . وهو مكان مفضل للأزواج الذين لا ينجبون حسب بعض الاعتقادات الفلكلورية فى ماليزيا التى تقول بأمكانية الحمل بعد زيارة الجزيرة ويمكن الوصول للجزيرة عن طريق القوارب الكثيرة سواء من مرفأ العاصمة كواه فى لنكاوى أو عن طريق الرحلات البحرية التى تنظمها الفنادق لبعض الجزر وحتما ستكون الجزيرة على رأس قائمة المزارات التى تقوم الفنادق بتسيير رحلات اليها وهى من الرحلات التى لا تفوت أثناء زيارتك الى ماليزيا والى لنكاوى تحديدا ​ 





جزيرة بينانغ ​ 

سميت الجزيرة بهذا الاسم نظرا لوجود أعداد كبيرة من أشجار جوز الهند على أرض الجزيرة عندما أكتشفها لأول مرة القبطان فرانسيس لايت سنة 1786 ، ولذلك سلمها سلطان ولاية قدح للقبطان فرانسيس فى نفس العام مما أدى الى تأسيس الجزيرة كأول مركز بريطانى للتجارة الخارجية فى الشرق الأقصى ، وما زالت آثارهم بادية على الجزيرة حتى اليوم وهى مبانى الحقبة الاستعمارية وخاصة فى مدينة جورج تاون عاصمة الجزيرة ، وتعتبر جزيرة بينانج من الجزر الشهيرة والجديرة بالزيارة فى ماليزيا لما تتمتع من شواطئ رملية جميلة خاصة فى منطقة باتو فرنجى والتى تتمركز فيها معظم الفنادق العالمية مثل سلسلة فنادق شانجريلا ومتيارا وهوليداى ان وبارك رويال ، كما يوجد بالجزيرة العديد من الأماكن الجديرة بالزيارة مثل القطار الجبلى الذى كانت تستخدمه الطبقة الراقية أيام استعمار الجزيرة للصعود الى بوكيت بنديرا وهى أعلى هضبة بالجزيرة حيث الجو البارد ومشاهدة الجزيرة بأكملها من فوق الهضبة .كما يوجد معبد الثعابين وحديقة الفاكهة وحديقة الفراشات والشلالات وحديقة البهارات والحديقة النباتية التى تسمى مجازا بحديقة القرود نظرا لوجود عدد كبير من القرود فيها . ​ 
كما يوجد بالجزيرة مطار دولى بالقرب من جسر بينانج يربط الجزيرة بالعديد من الدول مثل سنغافورة وهونج كونج ، كما يوفر جسر بينانج فرصة لمحبى السفر برا الى أى مدينة ، حيث تتوفر سيارات الأجرة والباصات ، وللعلم لا يوجد بالجزيرة أى نوع من أنواع القطارات .​ 






جزيرة سيبو ​ 
تعتبر جزيرة سيبو من أشهر الجزر فى جنوب ماليزيا وأكتسبت الجزيرة سمعتها من مياهها الصافية ومراكز الغوص المنتشرة فى الجزيرة كما يوجد بالجزيرة العديد من الفنادق التى تقدم خدمات جيدة للمقيمين سواء بترتيب رحلات بحرية الى الجزر المجاورة مثل جزيرة ميريسينج ويمكن الوصول لها باقوارب السريعة من جزيرة سيبو ومعظم فنادق الشواطئ تقدم رحلات يومية لهذه الجزيرة وجزر أخرى عديدة مثل جزيرة راوا الشهيرة والتى تبعد عن ميريسينج 16 كم ، وتتميز جزيرة سيبو بالنباتات الاستوائية والمناظر الجميلة والشواطئ الرملية الممتدة على مد البصر ، وبالقرب من الشاطئ توجد عدة أشكال على هيئة كهوف وصخور منحوتة بفعل عوامل المد والجزر وتتشكل تلقائيا أشكال غريبة يمكن تصورها كيفما شئت . ​ 
وكانت مراكب الصينيين وقوارب القراصنة تطوف حول هذه الجزيرة قديما وجزر أخرى فى ماليزيا ويمكن مشاهدة آثار الحروب القديمة متناثرة حول ساحل البحر .كما توجد خدمات تأجير المراكب الشراعية ويمكن للراغبين قضاء بعض الوقت فى الغابات المجاورة فهو أيضا متاح ، كما توجد فنادق فخمة بالجزيرة ومطاعم عديدة والسكن هناك عبارة عن شاليهات مفصولة عن بعضها.​ 






جزيرة كاباس ​ 
تقع جزيرة كاباس مقابل العاصمة كوالا ترينجانو وهى على بعد 6 كم منها وتعتبر من أقرب الجزر للشاطئ ، وتتميز الجزيرة بنقاء مياهها وشواطئها الرملية البيضاء وأشجار جوز الهند ، وأشجار النخيل التى تحف معظم الشواطئ فى الجزيرة ، وهى جزيرة شبه معزولة وغير مأهولة ، وتعتبر مأوى لأنواع لا محدودة من الشعب المرجانية الناعمة والخشنة ، والمياه من حول الجزيرة تعج بالأصداف البحرية والأسماك والسلاحف ، كذلك لمن يحب فى عمل رحلة بحرية يمكنه ذلك فقوارب الصيد مجهزة وهى كثيرة بالجزيرة ، وتصلح الجزيرة أيضا للغوص والسباحة والاسترخاء وحمامات الشمس على الشاطئ ، ويمكن الوصول لهذه الجزيرة بكل سهولة من ميرنانج ومن هناك للجزيرة فى حدود نصف ساعة بالقارب ، ومن الأماكن الجديرة بالزيارة أيضا فى كوالا ترينجانو هو شاطئ بانتاى كولوت وهو شاطئ وليس جزيرة ، ويمكن الذهاب له بالسيارات أو الباصات كما أن به أكواخ فى سيما اله للأيجار ، أيضا شاطئ رانتو أبانج واحد من ستة شواطئ فى العالم تزوره السلاحف التى يصل وزنها الى 375 كجم تقريبا وطولها ما يقارب2 متر ونصف ، وتملأ هذه السلاحف الضخمة الشاطئ بين شهر مايو وسبتمبر والمشكلة الوحيدة لرؤيتها هو أنه يجب السهر حتى منتصف الليل تقريبا حتى تراها تخرج من البحر لتضع البيض فى أعشاشها ، كما يوجد العديد من الشاليهات على الشاطئ ولكن هذه الشاليهات لا يمكن مقارنتها بفنادق جزيرة لنكاوى مثلا ، وكوالا ترينجانو عموما هى مدينة متواضعة بعض الشئ والناس معظمهم مسلمين بسيطين جدا ويحبون العرب جدا ويحترمونهم ولا يتوقعون أبدا أن يفعل العربى أى خطأ وان كان صغيرا . كما أن ولاية كوالا ترينجانو من أكثر الولايات فى ماليزيا تطبيقا للشريعة الأسلامية فى معظم مناحى الحياة ، كما يوجد بها عدد يكاد لا يذكر من الصينيين أو الهنود بعكس بقية ولايات ماليزيا التى تعج بمثل هؤلاء​ 






جزيرة برهنتيان ​ 
تقع هذه الجزيرة على بعد حوالى 20 كم شمال كوالا ترينجانو العاصمة ، ويمكن الوصول لهذه الجزيرة بأخذ سيارة أو باص الى مدينة بسيوت ومن هناك يمكن أخذ قارب الى الجزيرة وتستغرق الرحلة أكثر من ساعة ، وتتكون برهنتيان من جزيرتين الأولى وهى الأكبر والأهم وهى برهنتيان بيسار والأخرى وهى أصغر من الأولى وهى برهنتيان كاجوال ، وهى قريبة جدا من جزيرة ريدانج وبينهما رحلات يومية متواصلة يقوم بها بعض منظمى البرامج هناك ، وتتميز جزيرة برهنتيان بالغابات التى تكسو جميع أنحاء الجزيرة ، والشواطئ البيضاء وأشجار النخيل وجوز الهند على شواطئها ، كما تعتبر الجزيرة ملجأ لبعض الطيور المهاجرة من خارج ماليزيا وتراها بكثرة فى الجزيرة فى مواسم الهجرة ، وعلى الجهة المقابلة لجزيرة ريدانج يمكن ممارسة رياضة الغوص لمشاهدة الشعب المرجانية والأحياء الحرية ، كما يمكن عمل الترتيبات للطواف حول الجزيرة بأحد القوارب السريعة الموجودة هناك ويمكن خلال الجولة مشاهدة الخلجان الصغيرة بين الجزر والتى يمكن السباحة فيها ، وتعتبر جزيرة برهنتيان بيسار هى الأقرب من كوالا ترينجانو أو من جزيرة ريدانج ، كما أن جزيرة برهنتيان كاجوال ذات امكانيات محدودة بالمقارنة بجزيرة برهنتيان بيسار وهى الأفضل والأقرب ، كما يوفر منتجع جزيرة برهنتيان بيسار الشاليهات العديدة اضافة لغرف النوم وأراضى المخيمات ولمن يرغب فى الاقامة فيها فأن السكن متواضع بعض الشئ ورخيص فى نفس الوقت ، وأنصح بزيارتها يوم واحد سواء كانت الاقامة فى جزيرة ريدانج المجاورة أو فى العاصمة كوالا ترينجانو وجدير بالذكر ان كوالا ترينجانو ذات اغلبية مسلمة ونادرا ما ترى الصينيين فيها بعكس معظم ولايات ماليزيا الأخرى ، ومعظم الشعب هناك ملتزم ويرحبون بالعرب أشد ترحيب مع كثرة غير عادية للمساجد قلما تجد مثلها فى ماليزيا​ 






جزيرة سيمبيلان ​ 
تقع جزيرة سمبيلان على بعد حوالى 12 كم من جزيرة بانكور وتتألف من 9 جزر صغيرة ، وهى ( جزيرة أكاس - بايونك - نبيس - رومبا - لالانك - ساكا - بولوه - الحجر الأسود - الحجر الأبيض ) وهذه الجزر لا يسكنها أحد وغير مأهولة ، ولكن تمتلئ فى أيام العطلات بالزوار من سنغافورة وتايلاند وحتى من ماليزيا خاصة بين شهرى نوفمبر ومارس من كل عام ، وأجمل جزر هذه المجموعة جزيرة لالانك التى تمتاز بالمياه العذبة والجداول السلسة والشواطئ الرائعة ، ومن أكثر الألعاب تشويقا هناك هى السباحة فى مضائق ملقا بين جزيرتى روميو ولالانك ، ويبلغ عمق الماء فى هذه المنطقة حوالى 15 مترا ، ويتميز القاع بالرمال الثابتة والمياه الكريستالية والأحجار الكريمة المنتشرة فيه ، كما توجد قناة بين جزيرتى بلو وجزيرة سكاكا جدير بالمشاهدة ويبلغ عمق الماء فيه 10 متر ، وفى القاع توجد الشعب المرجانية الخضراء ، و الى الشرق من جزيرة بلو توجد صخور صغيرة متناثرة وشعب مرجانية وأسماك وأحياء بحرية ، كما أن جزيرة الحجر الأبيض مكان رائع للسباحة ويمكن التقاط صور فوتوغرافية للشعب المرجانية بالكاميرات العادية وتكون غاية فى الوضوح ، ويمكن الوصول الى مجموعة جزر سمبيلان عن طريق جزيرة بانكور لاوت ولكن أنصح برحلات منظمة عن طريق شركات السياحة لتستطيع رؤية كل شئ فى وقت قياسى كما تتمتع هذه الجزيرة بدرجة عالية من الخصوصية بعكس بعض الجزر الأخرى فى ماليزيا اذ أنها غير مأهولة مما يساعد على حماية الخصوصية الشخصية سواء أثناء السباحة أو التجول حول الجزيرة كما أنها من أكثر الجزر شهرة فى ماليزيا كما أسلفت​ 







*جزيرة سيلينجان ، جوليسان ، وباكونجان*​ 
تقع جزر السلاحف شمال شرق صباح وتتكون الجزر من جزيرة سيلينجان ، جوليسان ، وباكونجان كيسيل ، وتبعد هذه الجزر 40 كم من مدينة ساناكان جنوب شرق كوتا كينابالو العاصمة ، وتشتهر هذه الجزر بوجود أعداد كبيرة من السلاحف الخضراء التى تتواجد فى المياه المحيطة بهذه الجزر ، وتعتبر هذه الجزر محميات طبيعية فى ماليزيا تابعة للدولة يمنع فيها الصيد ، وتتميز الجزيرة أيضا بالشواطئ الرملية والمياه الصافية وأعداد كبيرة من الشعب المرجانية التى تحيط بالجزر ، ويتوفر السكن فى جزيرة سيلينجان فقط أما باقى الجزر فيوجد بها مجرد جلسات على الشواطئ ، ويجب الانتباه الى أخذ الطعام الكافى للرحلة حيث أنه غير متوفر بشكل مرضى ، كما يجب الحصول على اذن مسبق من الجهة المسئولة عن سياحة صباح لزيارة بعض الأماكن ويقوم المكتب أو الشخص الذى اتفقت معه بالحصول على الاذن وترتيب الرحلة دون عناء ، وللوصول للجزر يجب الذهاب أولا الى مدينة سانداكان عن طريق الطائرة من كوتاكينا بالو ويفضل الطائرة أفضل من البر لأن الطريق طويل ، ومن سانداكان يمكن ركوب القارب السريع للوصول للجزيرة وتستغرق الرحلة حوالى 3 ساعات . وهذه الجزر من أفضل الجزر فى ماليزيا لمشاهدة حياة البحر مباشرة ، كما أنها الأكثر زيارة فى ماليزيا من السياح الأجانب لأنها مشهورة لديهم بعكس العرب المشهور لديهم هى لنكاوى وبينانج مع وجود الكثير من الجزر فى ماليزيا التى تستحق الزيارة 
كل من يرغب فى الغطس فى صباح عليه ابراز ما يثبت تدربه على الغطس من وكالة تدريب معترف بها عالميا ، وفى حالة عدم توفر ما يثبت هذا الأمر ، يجب تلقى تدريبات للغطس ولا يمكن له ممارسة الغطس دون مدرب​ 





جزيرة بيسار ​ 
تبعد هذه الجزيرة حوالى 10 كم من مدينة ملاكا ، وتعتبر من أكبر ثمانية جزر على مضيق ملاكا ويعتقد بأنها الموقع الأول للحضارة الماليزية حيث تضم مقابر للملوك والأمراء ومعابد دينية نادرة فى ماليزيا ، ويمكن الوصول لهذه الجزيرة بسهولة بالذهاب الى ( أومباى ) ومنها يمكن استقلال القوارب المتوفرة فى المرسى للذهاب للجزيرة ، وتستغرق الرحلة من أومباى بالقوارب السريعة 15 دقيقة فقط ، أيضا يمكن الوصول لها عن طريق مرسى ( شاه بندارا ) فى ملاكا وتستغرق الرحلة بحدود 45 دقيقة ، وما زالت هذه الجزيرة تحتفظ بجمالها فهى بحق جنة لمن يرغب فى الاستمتاع بالهواء النقى والشواطئ الرملية الذهبية فى ماليزيا ، كما يوجد بها فنادق عالمية وعدة مطاعم على الشواطئ الرملية ، كما يمكن ممارسة الصيد والسباحة والغطس على شواطئها ، ولمحبى النزهات البرية ، الغابات المنتشرة هناك تفى بالغرض كما أن جميع الشواطئ هناك تحفها الأشجار ، كما توجد جزيرة أخرى تسمى ( أوبايه ) وتبعد 4 كم من ساحل جزيرة ( كليبانج ) ويمكن التجول فيها خلال نصف ساعة ، ويمكن مشاهدة التماسيح والزواحف المائية عندما تخرج للشاطئ لتضع بيضها كما تتوفر خدمات لمحبى الغوص والسباحة ، وللوصول لجزيرة ( أوبيه ) يمكن الذهاب عن طريق مرسى ( شاه بندارا ) وتستغرق الرحلة ما بين 10 الى 12 دقيقة فقط . وتعتبر الجزيرة من اهم معالم مدين ملاكا التى يجب على زوار ماليزيا وملاكا خصوصا زيارتها لما بها من معالم أثرية وشواطئ رملية جميلة قلما تجد مثلها فى ماليزيا​ 





جزيرة تيجا بارك ​ 
تقع جزيرة تيجا بارك على بعد 48 كم تقريبا جنوب منتجع تنكو عبد الرحمن على ساحل كوتا كينابالو عاصمة صباح ، وهى عبارة عن مجموعة من الجزر ومصنفة كحديقة قومية فى ماليزيا ، وتشتهر الجزيرة بالعدد الهائل من الشعب المرجانية والطيور والحيوانات البرية والطيور على أراضيها ، ويمكن الوصول الى النباتات البحرية والشعب المرجانية ومشاهدتها بسهولة ويسر حيث أنها تحتوى على العديد من الأحياء التى قلما تجدها فى الساحل الغربى من ماليزيا ، وأفضل وقت لزيارة هذه الجزر بين شهرى فبراير وأبريل حيث يكون الطقس أقل جفافا والبحر أكثر هدوءا ، كما توجد بالجزيرة استراحات كل استراحة مكونة من غرفتين ، لكن يجب احضار الأطعمة عند القدوم لعدم توفرها هناك بالشكل المطلوب ، كما يسمح بالتخييم لكن بعد اذن من الجهة المسئولة عن السياحة هناك ، ويمكن الوصول للجزيرة بالأتجاه جنوب العاصمة كوتاكينابالو لمسافة 140 كم تقريبا الى كوالابنيو ثم أخذ القارب للجزيرة وتستغرق الرحلة حوالى 45 دقيقة والمسافة بحدود 18 كم وبعض مكاتب السفر فى كوتا كينابالو تنظم رحلات للجزيرة يمكن الاتفاق مع احداها وأسعارهم جيدة ، وعموما أسعار الرحلات البحرية فى ماليزيا رخيصة مقارنة ببعض الدول الأخرى ، واذا كنت من محبى المكاسرة فيكون ذلك بهدوء فسكان ماليزيا عموما والماليزيين خاصة لا يحبون المكاسرات المستميتة التى تصل أحيانا لأكثر من 15 دقيقة على شئ لا يستحق .​ 





جزيرة تينجول ​ 
تقع جزيرة تنجول على بعد 17 كم تقريبا من شاطئ كوالا دونجون التى تبعد بدورها عن كوالا ترينجانو العاصمة حوالى ساعة أو أقل ، وهى جزيرة صخرية يقصدها دائما صائدى الأسماك وهواة الرحلات والنزهة ومحبى الطبيعة ، وتحتوى الجزيرة على أنواع وأشكال متنوعة من الحيوانات والنباتات خاصة الزواحف ، وعلى الشاطئ الغربى من الجزيرة توجد الشواطئ الرملية المعزولة والتى تغريك للسباحة حيث أن المكان معزول تماما وان كان معك عدة للغوص فسيكون مكان مثالى أيضا للغوص وقد ترى مناظر قلما تتاح لغيرك رؤيتها ، وتتوفر فى الجزيرة أيضا شاليهات للمبيت ولا أنصح بها ويمكن استئجارها ان لزم لمدة يوم للراحة فيها ، ومن الأماكن الجديرة بالزيارة أيضا شاطئ تيلوك مارينا وهو شاطئ وليس جزيرة ، وهو شاطئ رملى يمتد بجوار أشجار النخيل التى تتخلل البحيرات ذات الأحياء البحرية والمياه الصافية وهو شاطئ رائع للاستجمام والسباحة والحمامات الشمسية ، ويمكن الوصول لهذا الشاطئ سواء من كوانتان أو من كوالا ترينجانو من محطة باصات سيد حسين المركزية ، وشاطئ تانجونج جارا أيضا جدير بالمشاهدة ويبعد الشاطئ حوالى 60 كم جنوب كوالا ترينجانو ويمتاز الشاطئ بالهدوء والبحيرات القريبة منه ، كما يمكن السباحة والغوص من خلال هذا الشاطئ ، كما يمكن عمل رحلات صيد من خلال القوارب المتوفرة هناك ، ويمكن الوصول لكل هذه الشواطئ بعربات الأجرة من كوالا ترينجانو​ 






جزيرة لايانج لايانج ​ 
تقع هذه الجزيرة شمال غرب العاصمة كوتا كينابالو وهى جزيرة بيضاوية الشكل حيث يبلغ طولها 7 كم تقريبا وعرضها 1 كم تقريبا ، وهى من أفضل الأماكن لممارسة الغوص فى ماليزيا لصفاء مياهها بصورة غير طبيعية ، حيث يمكن أن ترى لوحة من لوحات الطبيعة سواء الأسماك الملونة أو الشعب المرجانية متعددة الألوان ، ولن تملك الا أن تقول سبحان الله ، كما أن هذه الجزيرة تشكل مأوى لآلاف الطيور المهاجرة من خارج ماليزيا ، كما يوجد بالجزيرة العديد من الفنادق والشاليهات وهى ذات مستوى متوسط مقارنة بفنادق الخمس نجوم بالمدن الكبيرة مثل كوالالمبور ولنكاوى وبينانج ، ولمحبى تعلم الغوص يمكنهم استئجار المعدات والاتفاق مع خبير غوص مرافق أثناء الرحلة وعادة هم يرتبون كل شئ وما عليك الا البدء بالغوص ، وللوصول للجزيرة يمكن ذلك عن طريق الرحلات الجوية المتجهة للجزيرة وهى طائرات صغيرة عادة وتستغرق الرحلة حوالى ساعة من العاصمة كوتا كينابالو وللعلم يمنع قانون الغوص فى ماليزيا من ليس لديهم شهادة غوص بالغوص منفردين الا بمتابعة من مدرب وهم كثيرين فى أكثر الجزر شهرة فى ماليزيا وهذه الجزيرة واحدة منها​ 
نتابع غداااا" بمشيئة الرب​


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2010)

نتابع​ 
أجمل الجزر السياحية



​ 






جزيرة ريدانج​ 
تقع جزيرة ريدانج على بعد 45 كم من ساحل ولاية ترينجانو فى شمال شرق ماليزيا ، وتعتبر من أكبر الجزر الموجودة فى بحر الصين الجنوبى ، كما يوجد بالجزيرة بقايا حطام سفينتين تاريخيتين وهما ( أمير ويلز ) و ( ريبيولز ) اللتان غرقتا هنا فى بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية خلال فترة احتلال اليابان ماليزيا ، وتعتبر هذه الجزيرة جنة بما تحتويه من مناظر وشواطئ وخدمات ، ويمكن ممارسة السباحة والغوص والتجديف واستكشاف الغابات ، لكن الصيد غير مسموح به على مدى حوالى 3 كم من منتصف الجزيرة لأن جزيرة ريدانج هى فى الأصل محمية طبيعية ، كما أن جمع الشعب المرجانية والأحياء البحرية والأصداف غير مسموح به بتاتا ، ومن الجزر القريبة أيضا من جزيرة ريدانج توجد جزيرة ( أيكور - تبيو - لينج - بينانج - بيدونج - لانج تنجا - ليما ) وهى أماكن مثالية لممارسة رياضة الغوص وهى غير مأهولة ولا يوجد بها سكان بتاتا ، وتوجد بالجزيرة العديد من المنتجعات وأن كان أفضلها بنظرى هو منتجع برجايا ، وللوصول للجزيرة يجب استقلال أحد المراكب السريعة من كوالا ترينجانو للجزيرة ويستغرق بحدود ساعة ونصف ، وان كانت البداية من ميرانج فالمسافة تكون بحدود 50 دقيقة ، ومن أحلى المناظر فى الجزيرة هو مشاهدة الشعب المرجانية من على الشواطئ خاصة بعد شروق الشمس وتعامدها على البحر حيث يمكن مشاهدة ألوان رائعة للشعب المرجانية دون أن تبتل ، والناس عموما فى كوالا ترينجانو مسلمين من الطراز الأول وهم بعكس معظم ولايات ماليزيا من حيث الأجازة الأسبوعية حيث أن أجازتهم الأسبوعية هى يوم الجمعة ، ويوم الخميس نصف يوم ، وباقى الولايات فى ماليزيا تتبع نظام الأجازات يوم الأحد ، ويوم السبت نصف يوم مرتين فى الشهر ومرتين أجازة تامة والحكم مسلم بكل فى حذافيره فى هذه الولاية حتى أنك تشاهد الرجال يلبسون الملابس العربية البيضاء الفضفاضة والشال ، ومعظم النساء محتشمات بالزى الكامل​ 






جزيرة بايار ​ 
يمكن الوصول الى جزيرة بايار من لنكاوى أو من كوالا قدح بالمراكب السريعة وتستغرق الرحلة حوالى ساعة ، كما تنظم دورات غطس فى الجزر القريبة منها ، وتقع هذه الجزيرة الى الجنوب من جزيرة لنكاوى ، وهى بحق جديرة بالمشاهدة أذ أنها من أهم الجزر فى لنكاوى المؤلفة من 99 جزيرة ، وهى من أهم الجزر فى ماليزيا ، لكن انتبه ألا تكون رحلتك الى لنكاوى بين 10 و20 ديسمبر لأنه يكون فى ماليزيا هذا الوقت معرض الطيران الذى يقام كل سنتين فى ماليزيا ولنكاوى تحديدا ، والمرة القادمة ستكون فى 2007 ان شاء الله ، وفى هذه الفترة تكون الجزيرة مزدحمة بالوفود ومن مختلف الدول وتكون معظم فنادق ماليزيا كاملة العدد فى هذه الفترة، وهى من أهم الجزر لممارسة رياضة الغوص على أيدى مختصين ، كما يوجد بالجزيرة عدد لا متناهى من الشعب المرجانية بألوانها الجميلة كما يمكن التصوير تحت الماء نظرا لصفاء مياه الجزيرة المثالى ، والى الجنوب الغربى من الجزيرة يوجد مكان جميل جدا للغطس ويدعى حديقة المرجان ، وتوجد الكثير من الأصداف ونجمات البحر كما أن المنحدرات الصخرية مغطاة بمرجان ناعم وملون بشكل ساطع ، كما يوجد على الشاطئ الكثير من التسهيلات مثل الحمامات والطاولات لتناول الطعام أو الجلوس على الشاطئ الرملى ، كما أنه لا توجد فنادق اطلاقا على الجزيرة الا أن التخييم مسموح به بعد اذن مسبق من مديرية الصيد بمدينة ألور ستار ورقم هاتف المديرية هو 7342135 - ورقم الفاكس هو : 7304623 - 04​ 






جزيرة العذراء الحامل ​ 
تقع جزيرة دايانج بانتج أو العذراء الحامل شرق جزيرة سنغا وهى جزيرة تستحق الزيارة وهى معروفة بمياهها العذبة ( تاسيك دايانج بانتج ) يعنى بحيرة العذراء الحامل ، وسميت الجزيرة بهذا الاسم لأنك اذا وقفت فى مكان مكشوف لرصد الجزيرة سيخيل اليك أن رأس الجبل تمثل امرأة نائمة على ظهرها وبطنها منتفخ . وهو مكان مفضل للأزواج الذين لا ينجبون حسب بعض الاعتقادات الفلكلورية فى ماليزيا التى تقول بأمكانية الحمل بعد زيارة الجزيرة ويمكن الوصول للجزيرة عن طريق القوارب الكثيرة سواء من مرفأ العاصمة كواه فى لنكاوى أو عن طريق الرحلات البحرية التى تنظمها الفنادق لبعض الجزر وحتما ستكون الجزيرة على رأس قائمة المزارات التى تقوم الفنادق بتسيير رحلات اليها وهى من الرحلات التى لا تفوت أثناء زيارتك الى ماليزيا والى لنكاوى تحديدا ​ 





جزيرة بينانغ ​ 

سميت الجزيرة بهذا الاسم نظرا لوجود أعداد كبيرة من أشجار جوز الهند على أرض الجزيرة عندما أكتشفها لأول مرة القبطان فرانسيس لايت سنة 1786 ، ولذلك سلمها سلطان ولاية قدح للقبطان فرانسيس فى نفس العام مما أدى الى تأسيس الجزيرة كأول مركز بريطانى للتجارة الخارجية فى الشرق الأقصى ، وما زالت آثارهم بادية على الجزيرة حتى اليوم وهى مبانى الحقبة الاستعمارية وخاصة فى مدينة جورج تاون عاصمة الجزيرة ، وتعتبر جزيرة بينانج من الجزر الشهيرة والجديرة بالزيارة فى ماليزيا لما تتمتع من شواطئ رملية جميلة خاصة فى منطقة باتو فرنجى والتى تتمركز فيها معظم الفنادق العالمية مثل سلسلة فنادق شانجريلا ومتيارا وهوليداى ان وبارك رويال ، كما يوجد بالجزيرة العديد من الأماكن الجديرة بالزيارة مثل القطار الجبلى الذى كانت تستخدمه الطبقة الراقية أيام استعمار الجزيرة للصعود الى بوكيت بنديرا وهى أعلى هضبة بالجزيرة حيث الجو البارد ومشاهدة الجزيرة بأكملها من فوق الهضبة .كما يوجد معبد الثعابين وحديقة الفاكهة وحديقة الفراشات والشلالات وحديقة البهارات والحديقة النباتية التى تسمى مجازا بحديقة القرود نظرا لوجود عدد كبير من القرود فيها . ​ 
كما يوجد بالجزيرة مطار دولى بالقرب من جسر بينانج يربط الجزيرة بالعديد من الدول مثل سنغافورة وهونج كونج ، كما يوفر جسر بينانج فرصة لمحبى السفر برا الى أى مدينة ، حيث تتوفر سيارات الأجرة والباصات ، وللعلم لا يوجد بالجزيرة أى نوع من أنواع القطارات .​ 






جزيرة سيبو ​ 
تعتبر جزيرة سيبو من أشهر الجزر فى جنوب ماليزيا وأكتسبت الجزيرة سمعتها من مياهها الصافية ومراكز الغوص المنتشرة فى الجزيرة كما يوجد بالجزيرة العديد من الفنادق التى تقدم خدمات جيدة للمقيمين سواء بترتيب رحلات بحرية الى الجزر المجاورة مثل جزيرة ميريسينج ويمكن الوصول لها باقوارب السريعة من جزيرة سيبو ومعظم فنادق الشواطئ تقدم رحلات يومية لهذه الجزيرة وجزر أخرى عديدة مثل جزيرة راوا الشهيرة والتى تبعد عن ميريسينج 16 كم ، وتتميز جزيرة سيبو بالنباتات الاستوائية والمناظر الجميلة والشواطئ الرملية الممتدة على مد البصر ، وبالقرب من الشاطئ توجد عدة أشكال على هيئة كهوف وصخور منحوتة بفعل عوامل المد والجزر وتتشكل تلقائيا أشكال غريبة يمكن تصورها كيفما شئت . ​ 
وكانت مراكب الصينيين وقوارب القراصنة تطوف حول هذه الجزيرة قديما وجزر أخرى فى ماليزيا ويمكن مشاهدة آثار الحروب القديمة متناثرة حول ساحل البحر .كما توجد خدمات تأجير المراكب الشراعية ويمكن للراغبين قضاء بعض الوقت فى الغابات المجاورة فهو أيضا متاح ، كما توجد فنادق فخمة بالجزيرة ومطاعم عديدة والسكن هناك عبارة عن شاليهات مفصولة عن بعضها.​ 






جزيرة كاباس ​ 
تقع جزيرة كاباس مقابل العاصمة كوالا ترينجانو وهى على بعد 6 كم منها وتعتبر من أقرب الجزر للشاطئ ، وتتميز الجزيرة بنقاء مياهها وشواطئها الرملية البيضاء وأشجار جوز الهند ، وأشجار النخيل التى تحف معظم الشواطئ فى الجزيرة ، وهى جزيرة شبه معزولة وغير مأهولة ، وتعتبر مأوى لأنواع لا محدودة من الشعب المرجانية الناعمة والخشنة ، والمياه من حول الجزيرة تعج بالأصداف البحرية والأسماك والسلاحف ، كذلك لمن يحب فى عمل رحلة بحرية يمكنه ذلك فقوارب الصيد مجهزة وهى كثيرة بالجزيرة ، وتصلح الجزيرة أيضا للغوص والسباحة والاسترخاء وحمامات الشمس على الشاطئ ، ويمكن الوصول لهذه الجزيرة بكل سهولة من ميرنانج ومن هناك للجزيرة فى حدود نصف ساعة بالقارب ، ومن الأماكن الجديرة بالزيارة أيضا فى كوالا ترينجانو هو شاطئ بانتاى كولوت وهو شاطئ وليس جزيرة ، ويمكن الذهاب له بالسيارات أو الباصات كما أن به أكواخ فى سيما اله للأيجار ، أيضا شاطئ رانتو أبانج واحد من ستة شواطئ فى العالم تزوره السلاحف التى يصل وزنها الى 375 كجم تقريبا وطولها ما يقارب2 متر ونصف ، وتملأ هذه السلاحف الضخمة الشاطئ بين شهر مايو وسبتمبر والمشكلة الوحيدة لرؤيتها هو أنه يجب السهر حتى منتصف الليل تقريبا حتى تراها تخرج من البحر لتضع البيض فى أعشاشها ، كما يوجد العديد من الشاليهات على الشاطئ ولكن هذه الشاليهات لا يمكن مقارنتها بفنادق جزيرة لنكاوى مثلا ، وكوالا ترينجانو عموما هى مدينة متواضعة بعض الشئ والناس معظمهم مسلمين بسيطين جدا ويحبون العرب جدا ويحترمونهم ولا يتوقعون أبدا أن يفعل العربى أى خطأ وان كان صغيرا . كما أن ولاية كوالا ترينجانو من أكثر الولايات فى ماليزيا تطبيقا للشريعة الأسلامية فى معظم مناحى الحياة ، كما يوجد بها عدد يكاد لا يذكر من الصينيين أو الهنود بعكس بقية ولايات ماليزيا التى تعج بمثل هؤلاء​ 






جزيرة برهنتيان ​ 
تقع هذه الجزيرة على بعد حوالى 20 كم شمال كوالا ترينجانو العاصمة ، ويمكن الوصول لهذه الجزيرة بأخذ سيارة أو باص الى مدينة بسيوت ومن هناك يمكن أخذ قارب الى الجزيرة وتستغرق الرحلة أكثر من ساعة ، وتتكون برهنتيان من جزيرتين الأولى وهى الأكبر والأهم وهى برهنتيان بيسار والأخرى وهى أصغر من الأولى وهى برهنتيان كاجوال ، وهى قريبة جدا من جزيرة ريدانج وبينهما رحلات يومية متواصلة يقوم بها بعض منظمى البرامج هناك ، وتتميز جزيرة برهنتيان بالغابات التى تكسو جميع أنحاء الجزيرة ، والشواطئ البيضاء وأشجار النخيل وجوز الهند على شواطئها ، كما تعتبر الجزيرة ملجأ لبعض الطيور المهاجرة من خارج ماليزيا وتراها بكثرة فى الجزيرة فى مواسم الهجرة ، وعلى الجهة المقابلة لجزيرة ريدانج يمكن ممارسة رياضة الغوص لمشاهدة الشعب المرجانية والأحياء الحرية ، كما يمكن عمل الترتيبات للطواف حول الجزيرة بأحد القوارب السريعة الموجودة هناك ويمكن خلال الجولة مشاهدة الخلجان الصغيرة بين الجزر والتى يمكن السباحة فيها ، وتعتبر جزيرة برهنتيان بيسار هى الأقرب من كوالا ترينجانو أو من جزيرة ريدانج ، كما أن جزيرة برهنتيان كاجوال ذات امكانيات محدودة بالمقارنة بجزيرة برهنتيان بيسار وهى الأفضل والأقرب ، كما يوفر منتجع جزيرة برهنتيان بيسار الشاليهات العديدة اضافة لغرف النوم وأراضى المخيمات ولمن يرغب فى الاقامة فيها فأن السكن متواضع بعض الشئ ورخيص فى نفس الوقت ، وأنصح بزيارتها يوم واحد سواء كانت الاقامة فى جزيرة ريدانج المجاورة أو فى العاصمة كوالا ترينجانو وجدير بالذكر ان كوالا ترينجانو ذات اغلبية مسلمة ونادرا ما ترى الصينيين فيها بعكس معظم ولايات ماليزيا الأخرى ، ومعظم الشعب هناك ملتزم ويرحبون بالعرب أشد ترحيب مع كثرة غير عادية للمساجد قلما تجد مثلها فى ماليزيا​ 






جزيرة سيمبيلان ​ 
تقع جزيرة سمبيلان على بعد حوالى 12 كم من جزيرة بانكور وتتألف من 9 جزر صغيرة ، وهى ( جزيرة أكاس - بايونك - نبيس - رومبا - لالانك - ساكا - بولوه - الحجر الأسود - الحجر الأبيض ) وهذه الجزر لا يسكنها أحد وغير مأهولة ، ولكن تمتلئ فى أيام العطلات بالزوار من سنغافورة وتايلاند وحتى من ماليزيا خاصة بين شهرى نوفمبر ومارس من كل عام ، وأجمل جزر هذه المجموعة جزيرة لالانك التى تمتاز بالمياه العذبة والجداول السلسة والشواطئ الرائعة ، ومن أكثر الألعاب تشويقا هناك هى السباحة فى مضائق ملقا بين جزيرتى روميو ولالانك ، ويبلغ عمق الماء فى هذه المنطقة حوالى 15 مترا ، ويتميز القاع بالرمال الثابتة والمياه الكريستالية والأحجار الكريمة المنتشرة فيه ، كما توجد قناة بين جزيرتى بلو وجزيرة سكاكا جدير بالمشاهدة ويبلغ عمق الماء فيه 10 متر ، وفى القاع توجد الشعب المرجانية الخضراء ، و الى الشرق من جزيرة بلو توجد صخور صغيرة متناثرة وشعب مرجانية وأسماك وأحياء بحرية ، كما أن جزيرة الحجر الأبيض مكان رائع للسباحة ويمكن التقاط صور فوتوغرافية للشعب المرجانية بالكاميرات العادية وتكون غاية فى الوضوح ، ويمكن الوصول الى مجموعة جزر سمبيلان عن طريق جزيرة بانكور لاوت ولكن أنصح برحلات منظمة عن طريق شركات السياحة لتستطيع رؤية كل شئ فى وقت قياسى كما تتمتع هذه الجزيرة بدرجة عالية من الخصوصية بعكس بعض الجزر الأخرى فى ماليزيا اذ أنها غير مأهولة مما يساعد على حماية الخصوصية الشخصية سواء أثناء السباحة أو التجول حول الجزيرة كما أنها من أكثر الجزر شهرة فى ماليزيا كما أسلفت​ 







*جزيرة سيلينجان ، جوليسان ، وباكونجان*​ 
تقع جزر السلاحف شمال شرق صباح وتتكون الجزر من جزيرة سيلينجان ، جوليسان ، وباكونجان كيسيل ، وتبعد هذه الجزر 40 كم من مدينة ساناكان جنوب شرق كوتا كينابالو العاصمة ، وتشتهر هذه الجزر بوجود أعداد كبيرة من السلاحف الخضراء التى تتواجد فى المياه المحيطة بهذه الجزر ، وتعتبر هذه الجزر محميات طبيعية فى ماليزيا تابعة للدولة يمنع فيها الصيد ، وتتميز الجزيرة أيضا بالشواطئ الرملية والمياه الصافية وأعداد كبيرة من الشعب المرجانية التى تحيط بالجزر ، ويتوفر السكن فى جزيرة سيلينجان فقط أما باقى الجزر فيوجد بها مجرد جلسات على الشواطئ ، ويجب الانتباه الى أخذ الطعام الكافى للرحلة حيث أنه غير متوفر بشكل مرضى ، كما يجب الحصول على اذن مسبق من الجهة المسئولة عن سياحة صباح لزيارة بعض الأماكن ويقوم المكتب أو الشخص الذى اتفقت معه بالحصول على الاذن وترتيب الرحلة دون عناء ، وللوصول للجزر يجب الذهاب أولا الى مدينة سانداكان عن طريق الطائرة من كوتاكينا بالو ويفضل الطائرة أفضل من البر لأن الطريق طويل ، ومن سانداكان يمكن ركوب القارب السريع للوصول للجزيرة وتستغرق الرحلة حوالى 3 ساعات . وهذه الجزر من أفضل الجزر فى ماليزيا لمشاهدة حياة البحر مباشرة ، كما أنها الأكثر زيارة فى ماليزيا من السياح الأجانب لأنها مشهورة لديهم بعكس العرب المشهور لديهم هى لنكاوى وبينانج مع وجود الكثير من الجزر فى ماليزيا التى تستحق الزيارة 
كل من يرغب فى الغطس فى صباح عليه ابراز ما يثبت تدربه على الغطس من وكالة تدريب معترف بها عالميا ، وفى حالة عدم توفر ما يثبت هذا الأمر ، يجب تلقى تدريبات للغطس ولا يمكن له ممارسة الغطس دون مدرب​ 





جزيرة بيسار ​ 
تبعد هذه الجزيرة حوالى 10 كم من مدينة ملاكا ، وتعتبر من أكبر ثمانية جزر على مضيق ملاكا ويعتقد بأنها الموقع الأول للحضارة الماليزية حيث تضم مقابر للملوك والأمراء ومعابد دينية نادرة فى ماليزيا ، ويمكن الوصول لهذه الجزيرة بسهولة بالذهاب الى ( أومباى ) ومنها يمكن استقلال القوارب المتوفرة فى المرسى للذهاب للجزيرة ، وتستغرق الرحلة من أومباى بالقوارب السريعة 15 دقيقة فقط ، أيضا يمكن الوصول لها عن طريق مرسى ( شاه بندارا ) فى ملاكا وتستغرق الرحلة بحدود 45 دقيقة ، وما زالت هذه الجزيرة تحتفظ بجمالها فهى بحق جنة لمن يرغب فى الاستمتاع بالهواء النقى والشواطئ الرملية الذهبية فى ماليزيا ، كما يوجد بها فنادق عالمية وعدة مطاعم على الشواطئ الرملية ، كما يمكن ممارسة الصيد والسباحة والغطس على شواطئها ، ولمحبى النزهات البرية ، الغابات المنتشرة هناك تفى بالغرض كما أن جميع الشواطئ هناك تحفها الأشجار ، كما توجد جزيرة أخرى تسمى ( أوبايه ) وتبعد 4 كم من ساحل جزيرة ( كليبانج ) ويمكن التجول فيها خلال نصف ساعة ، ويمكن مشاهدة التماسيح والزواحف المائية عندما تخرج للشاطئ لتضع بيضها كما تتوفر خدمات لمحبى الغوص والسباحة ، وللوصول لجزيرة ( أوبيه ) يمكن الذهاب عن طريق مرسى ( شاه بندارا ) وتستغرق الرحلة ما بين 10 الى 12 دقيقة فقط . وتعتبر الجزيرة من اهم معالم مدين ملاكا التى يجب على زوار ماليزيا وملاكا خصوصا زيارتها لما بها من معالم أثرية وشواطئ رملية جميلة قلما تجد مثلها فى ماليزيا​ 





جزيرة تيجا بارك ​ 
تقع جزيرة تيجا بارك على بعد 48 كم تقريبا جنوب منتجع تنكو عبد الرحمن على ساحل كوتا كينابالو عاصمة صباح ، وهى عبارة عن مجموعة من الجزر ومصنفة كحديقة قومية فى ماليزيا ، وتشتهر الجزيرة بالعدد الهائل من الشعب المرجانية والطيور والحيوانات البرية والطيور على أراضيها ، ويمكن الوصول الى النباتات البحرية والشعب المرجانية ومشاهدتها بسهولة ويسر حيث أنها تحتوى على العديد من الأحياء التى قلما تجدها فى الساحل الغربى من ماليزيا ، وأفضل وقت لزيارة هذه الجزر بين شهرى فبراير وأبريل حيث يكون الطقس أقل جفافا والبحر أكثر هدوءا ، كما توجد بالجزيرة استراحات كل استراحة مكونة من غرفتين ، لكن يجب احضار الأطعمة عند القدوم لعدم توفرها هناك بالشكل المطلوب ، كما يسمح بالتخييم لكن بعد اذن من الجهة المسئولة عن السياحة هناك ، ويمكن الوصول للجزيرة بالأتجاه جنوب العاصمة كوتاكينابالو لمسافة 140 كم تقريبا الى كوالابنيو ثم أخذ القارب للجزيرة وتستغرق الرحلة حوالى 45 دقيقة والمسافة بحدود 18 كم وبعض مكاتب السفر فى كوتا كينابالو تنظم رحلات للجزيرة يمكن الاتفاق مع احداها وأسعارهم جيدة ، وعموما أسعار الرحلات البحرية فى ماليزيا رخيصة مقارنة ببعض الدول الأخرى ، واذا كنت من محبى المكاسرة فيكون ذلك بهدوء فسكان ماليزيا عموما والماليزيين خاصة لا يحبون المكاسرات المستميتة التى تصل أحيانا لأكثر من 15 دقيقة على شئ لا يستحق .​ 





جزيرة تينجول ​ 
تقع جزيرة تنجول على بعد 17 كم تقريبا من شاطئ كوالا دونجون التى تبعد بدورها عن كوالا ترينجانو العاصمة حوالى ساعة أو أقل ، وهى جزيرة صخرية يقصدها دائما صائدى الأسماك وهواة الرحلات والنزهة ومحبى الطبيعة ، وتحتوى الجزيرة على أنواع وأشكال متنوعة من الحيوانات والنباتات خاصة الزواحف ، وعلى الشاطئ الغربى من الجزيرة توجد الشواطئ الرملية المعزولة والتى تغريك للسباحة حيث أن المكان معزول تماما وان كان معك عدة للغوص فسيكون مكان مثالى أيضا للغوص وقد ترى مناظر قلما تتاح لغيرك رؤيتها ، وتتوفر فى الجزيرة أيضا شاليهات للمبيت ولا أنصح بها ويمكن استئجارها ان لزم لمدة يوم للراحة فيها ، ومن الأماكن الجديرة بالزيارة أيضا شاطئ تيلوك مارينا وهو شاطئ وليس جزيرة ، وهو شاطئ رملى يمتد بجوار أشجار النخيل التى تتخلل البحيرات ذات الأحياء البحرية والمياه الصافية وهو شاطئ رائع للاستجمام والسباحة والحمامات الشمسية ، ويمكن الوصول لهذا الشاطئ سواء من كوانتان أو من كوالا ترينجانو من محطة باصات سيد حسين المركزية ، وشاطئ تانجونج جارا أيضا جدير بالمشاهدة ويبعد الشاطئ حوالى 60 كم جنوب كوالا ترينجانو ويمتاز الشاطئ بالهدوء والبحيرات القريبة منه ، كما يمكن السباحة والغوص من خلال هذا الشاطئ ، كما يمكن عمل رحلات صيد من خلال القوارب المتوفرة هناك ، ويمكن الوصول لكل هذه الشواطئ بعربات الأجرة من كوالا ترينجانو​ 






جزيرة لايانج لايانج ​ 
تقع هذه الجزيرة شمال غرب العاصمة كوتا كينابالو وهى جزيرة بيضاوية الشكل حيث يبلغ طولها 7 كم تقريبا وعرضها 1 كم تقريبا ، وهى من أفضل الأماكن لممارسة الغوص فى ماليزيا لصفاء مياهها بصورة غير طبيعية ، حيث يمكن أن ترى لوحة من لوحات الطبيعة سواء الأسماك الملونة أو الشعب المرجانية متعددة الألوان ، ولن تملك الا أن تقول سبحان الله ، كما أن هذه الجزيرة تشكل مأوى لآلاف الطيور المهاجرة من خارج ماليزيا ، كما يوجد بالجزيرة العديد من الفنادق والشاليهات وهى ذات مستوى متوسط مقارنة بفنادق الخمس نجوم بالمدن الكبيرة مثل كوالالمبور ولنكاوى وبينانج ، ولمحبى تعلم الغوص يمكنهم استئجار المعدات والاتفاق مع خبير غوص مرافق أثناء الرحلة وعادة هم يرتبون كل شئ وما عليك الا البدء بالغوص ، وللوصول للجزيرة يمكن ذلك عن طريق الرحلات الجوية المتجهة للجزيرة وهى طائرات صغيرة عادة وتستغرق الرحلة حوالى ساعة من العاصمة كوتا كينابالو وللعلم يمنع قانون الغوص فى ماليزيا من ليس لديهم شهادة غوص بالغوص منفردين الا بمتابعة من مدرب وهم كثيرين فى أكثر الجزر شهرة فى ماليزيا وهذه الجزيرة واحدة منها​ 
نتابع غداااا" بمشيئة الرب​


----------



## اني بل (21 فبراير 2010)

اليوم أستأجرت لكم يخت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 روووعة عشان بنروح جزيرة صباح الماليزية 
ايش رايكم نروح؟؟






جزيرة صباح 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









تقع صباح فى الشمال الشرقى من جزيرة بورينيو وتطل على بحر الصين الجنوبى وعاصمتها كوتا كينا وهى مكان جيد لممارسة مختلف الرياضات البحرية وعلى بعد حوالى 70 كم من ولاية صباح 
تعيش فى نفس المدينة 31 عرقا مختلفا كما يوجد سوق تامو الاسبوعى والذى يعرض فيه السكان بضائعهم الزراعية واليدوية والأطعمة وأحيانا الجواميس أما محبى ركوب الأنهار فيوجد نهر بيداس سريع الجريان كما أن نهر كولو فى صباح مكان آخر لركوب القوارب ذات المجاديف 
تعتبر من أفضل الاماكن للغوص حيث تتميز المياه بالصفاء والنقاء حتى أنه يمكنك أن ترى على عمق 16 متر والوصول لهذه الجزيرة بكل يسر وسهوله سواء بالترتيب مع الفندق أوشركات السياحه
ان ولاية وجزيرة صباح من أجمل الاماكن السياحيه فى ماليزيا والعالم


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة شكرا انى بل الصيف الجاى هاخد زوجتى 
واولادى ونروح نصيف فى ماليزيا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه انشاء الله تستمتعوا .... مشكوووووور لمرورك:big37::big35:


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

وباعتبار مشرف القسم لبناني رح نستريح شوية في لبنان ونعاود بعد كده نشاطنا السياحي 
لبنان يا لبنان .....
يا وطن الأوطان ....
مهما مرت الأزمان ....
بتزيدك شباب و عنفوان ....
يا لبنان .​

لبنان يا بلد الكرامة ....
يا بلد السلام ....
راح تبقى زهرة في قلبي ....
على طول الايام ....
و مهما مرت الأزمان ....
بتزيدك شباب و عنفوان ...
يا لبنان .​

بيروت يا أرض الكرامة ...
يا ارض الامان ....
ما تخافي انت أمانة ....
في قلوب الفرسان ....​







​







​








جمال بلدة انوبين ​







تراثنا ورمزنا الأرزة ​







منطقة الباروك تتمتع بمناخ رائع وطبيعة ساحرة ​







الباروك ​
أحد شواطئ *لبنان* 







*من* آثار جبيل ​







جمال المغيب على شاطئ جبيل ​







جونيه منطقة كازينو *لبنان* ​







كنيسة قديمة أثرية ​







كورنيش المنارة أشهر منطقه بلبنان الناس يقصدوه دائما للتنزه ليلا ونهارا 
(وخصوصا لهواه الرياضة فهو يطل على البحر منظر رائع ) ​









منطقه الدامور تتمتع بمناخ خلاب وطبيعه جميلة جدا ​







الداون تاون قلب بيروت ​


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

الداون تاون بالنهار 








إحدى المشاريع في الداون تاون 








فقرا 









بحيرة القرعون تشتهر بمطاعمها وأكلاتها اللذيذة
فبعد الغداء تستطيع الذهاب في رحلة بحرية داخل البحيرة 



.





كفريا منطقه ساحرة 









نهر الليطاني 
المعاملتين منطقه سياحية تتمتع بقربها *من* البحر حيث مواقع جميع المطاعم 






جامع الأمين تحفة فنية استغرق بنائه سنوات 
وقربه ضريح الشهيد رفيق الحريري وأصدقائه الشهداء 








صخرة الروشة 







تعنايل هذه المنطقه تشتهر بالألبان والأجبان 







تنورين تتمتع بتقاوة المياه وهي مصدر للمياه العذبة




















































​​


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

​ 





​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

صورة عند غياب الشمس




​

صورة من جونية عند الغروب




​

صورة من ساحل طرابلس عند الغروب​





​


صورة من قلعة جبيل عند الغروب




​


صور من ثلوج لبنان البيضاء




​





​





​






​






​


صورة من هوتيل من لبنان يطل على البحر




​


صورة من الDown town بي لبنان​





​

صورة لعاصمة بيروت من الجو 




​






​






​


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

​





​






​






​






​







​



*



*​







​


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

​ 





​ 





​


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

احنا علق خلصنا لبنان وغدا" نكون معكم ونتابع بنعمة الرب انشاء الله تكون عجبتكم لبنان


----------



## اني بل (22 فبراير 2010)

باي لبنان رح نسافر معكم الى ايطاليا لتعرف على اهم المعالم والمواقع السياحية لاتروحوا بعيد​ 
رحله سياحيه الى​ 


*ღღ Italy ღღ*​ 


*آيطـــــــــاليـآآآ*​ 




*

*​ 







*

*​ 



*التسمية الرسمية : الجمهورية الإيطالية*
*المساحـــــة : 301.225 كم2*​ 
*عدد السكـــان : 57.998.353 نسمة*
*العاصمــــة : روما*​ 

*اللغات الرسمـية : الإيطالية*
*الديــــــن : المسيحية الكاثوليكيّة*​ 
*النظام السياســـي : جمهوري، مع تمتع جهات البلاد بنوع من الاستقلاليه. *
*نظام الحكم : ديمقراطي برلماني*​ 




*رومـــــــــــــــــــــا*​ 


*أساطير كثيره حكيت عن تأسيها::*​ 
*تقول الأساطير بأن روما تأسست على يد رومولوس، بمساعدة أخيه ريموس، الذان كانت امهما هى ريا سليفيا كاهنه في معبد الاله فيستا الهه الموقد وفى يوم عند كانت ذاهبه إلى بستان الاله مارس ظهر لها في هيئه بشريه واغتصبها وكان من الفروض ان كاهنات المعبد عذراوات فسجنت ووضع الطفلان في صندوق والقى في النهر حتى استقر الصندوق على الشاطىء فراتهما ذئبه كانت قد وضعت فارضعتهما . قتل أخيه وأصبح أول ملك على المدينة. تشكلت الشعوب الرومانية القديمة في القرن الثامن أو التاسع قبل الميلاد، حينما أتت قبائل شمالية إلى عمق شبه الجزيرة الإيطالية لتستقر عند نهر التيبر. لعدة قرون على مر الزمن، كانت روما أهم مدينة في العالم الغربي، عندما كانت عاصمة الإمبراطورية الرومانية. مع ظهور الدعوة المسيحية وانتشارها، أصبحت روما مركزا للدين المسيحي ومقر باباوات الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. في العصور الوسطى وخاصة بعد انحطاط الإمبراطورية الرومانية، دخلت روما عهدا مظلما. سطع نجمها مجددا في عصر النهضة وأصبحت من خلال فناني وأدباء إيطاليا عاصمة سياسية لأوروبا*
*وقــد اتفق على أن التاريخ المرجح لتأسيس روما هو عام 753 ق.م*​ 




*العــاصمه الإيطــاليــــه::*​ 

*روما (بالإيطالية: Roma)بالانكليزية(rome) هي عاصمة إيطاليا و أكبر مدنها. تقع في وسط دولة إيطاليا على ضفاف نهر التيفيرة و يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 2.555.000 نسمة. وهي عاصمة مقاطعة روما حوالي 3,615,972 نسمة ، وأيضا عاصمة إقليم لاتسيو حوالي 5,270,000. سميت نسبة إلى الرومان. كانت المدينة في العصور القديمة عاصمة اﻹمبراطورية الرومانية وأصبحت عاصمة إيطاليا الحديثة منذ 1871. هي عاصمة مقاطعة لاتيوم والتقسيم اﻹداري روما.*
*لقرون عدة ، دعِيت روما المدينةَ الأبديةَ ، عنوان كَسبته كونها أحد أهم وأعظم المدنِ في الحضارةِ الغربية، فقد كانت عاصمة الإمبراطورية الرومانيةِ، ووهي الان القلب الروحي للكنيسةِ الكاثوليكية الرومانيةِ. و منذ 1871 هي عاصمةَ إيطاليا الموحدة *​ 



*روما المدينه السياحيه::*​ 

*

*​ 


*

*​ 




*نافــورة تريفي:: *​ 



*تشتهر مدينة روما بجماليات نوافيرها المتتشرة في ميادينها وساحاتها العامة، ومن أجمل هذه النوافير على الإطلاق هي نافورة "تريفي" االتي تشغل حيز كبير من الساحة بتماثيلها ونوافيرها والتي ينساب الماء منها على شكل شلالات صغيرة، تصب داخل البركة، وفيقراءة للتاريخ نجد أن هذه المياه كانت تنقل عبر قنوات معلقة وتنتهي في هذا المكان الذي يعرف الآن بنافورة "تريفي" وهذه القنوات بناها "أقريبا" في سنة 19 قبل الميلاد، وفي القرن الخامس بعد الميلاد، أمر البابا "نيكولو الخامس" ترميم القناة الناقلة للمياه، وكلف "ليون باتيسيا البرتي" أن يبني حوضاً لتجميع المياه، في نفس مكان النافورة التي نشاهدها اليوم، أما الصخور والتماثيل المرمرية تم نحتها في القرن الثامن عشر، بواسطة الفنان "نيكولو سالفي" الذي نسق بإبداعه الفني بين التمثال الكبير الذي يتوسط العمل الفني للتماثيل المنحوته داخل النافورة، ونرى علي جانبي النافوة تمتد الصخرة ليتجمع عليها نحوتات لعروس البحر.*​ 

*من الأساطير التي تروي عن هذه النافورة: أن كل من يلقي بداخلها قطعة نقود، لا بد وأن يعود مرة ثانية لروما*​ 



*

*​ 



*الكـولـوسيـــو::*​ 
*بدأ العمل في بناء الكولوسيو "فيسباسيانو" سنة 72م ، في نفس الموقع الذي توجد فيه بحيرة قصر "نيرون"، وتم إفتتاح الكولوسيو في سنة 80م تحت حكم "تيتو"*
*كان الكولوسيو مخصصاً لحفلات القتال بين المصارعين والوحوش، وأستمرت حفلات المصارعة بمناسبة إفتتاح الكولوسيو مدة 100 يوم متواصلة، قتل خلالها 90.000 ألف وحش، وأستمرت هذه العروض إلي سنة 404م ، وتوقفت بعدها عملية الإقتتال بين المصارعين، لتستمر المصارعة بعد هذا التاريخ بين الوحوش فقط.*​ 


*

*​ 





*حديقة فيلا بورقيزي::*​ 

*تعتبر حديقة فيللا بورقيزي التي توجد في وسطروما من أجمل وأكبر حدائق العاصمة الإيطالية، تم بناؤها في القرن السابع عشر، عندماأسند الكردينال "شيبيوني بورقيزي" العمل في تصميم الفيللا للمهندس "فان زاتس" الهولندي فجاءالعمل في قمة الروعة والجمال.*​ 


*حديقة حيوانات روما::*​ 
*تقع حديقة حيوانات العاصمة الإيطالية روما، فيشمال حديقة فيللا بورقيزي، وتبلغ مساحتها 12 هكتار، ويرجع تاريخ بناؤها لسنة 1908م،تم إفتتاح الحديقة في 5 يناير سنة 1911م*​ 


*

*​ 



*

*​ 


*

*​ 




*شارع ناسيونالي التجاري::*​ 

*بدأ تاريخ شارع ناسيونالي التجاري يالظهور، عندما أشترى الكاردينال فرانسيكوسافيريو دي ميرودي، قطعة أرض كبيرة أسمها سان فيتالي، وكان حلمه بناء حارة عصرية فيهذا المكان، وأستطاع أن يبني ثلاث مباني فقط من هذه الحارة*
*وبين سنة 1967م - 1972م حصل الكردينال دي ميرودي على تصريح بالبدء في شق هذا الشارع،الذي تم تسميته بأسم شارع ناسيونالي، أي الشارع الوطني.*​ 

*فنادق رومــــــا::*​ 



*فندق جراند بفرلي هلز:*​ 
*فندق جميل وانيق يشغل بنايه حديثه تخفي جو التقاليد الايطاليه العريقه بداخله ويقع الفندق بالقرب من شارع فيا فينيتو الشهير*​ 
*فندق اكسفورد:*​ 
*يعتبر فندق اكسفورد من فنادق الفئه المتوسطه الاولى وقد تم تجديد الفندق وترميمه بالكامل مؤخرا ويقع الفندق بجوار شارع فيا فينتيو*​ 
*فندق سافوري:*​ 
*يعد فندق سافوري من الفنادق التقليديه لمدينة روما ولكن تم تجديد الفندق حديثا ليصبح على الطراز الحديث *​ 
*فندق بيرنيني بريستول :*​ 
*بني هذا الفندق في عام 1800 ميلادي وتم ترميمه حديثا ويشتهر الفندق بالاثاث الاثري والاقمشه الثمينه من القرن الثامن عشر*​ 
*فندق أيدن:*​ 
*يزيد عمر فندق أيدن عن 100 عام وتم تجديده حديثا وتم الحفاظ على تراثه القديم ويعد من أشهر الفنادق في روما وأجملها ويشتهر الفندق بمطاعمه*​ 
*فندق ماريوت قراند فلورا:*
*يعد من احدث فنادق روما مبني على الطراز الروماني*​ 


*مطاعم رومــا:*​ 
*الأكل «المنزلي» ما زال سيد الموقف في ايطاليا، ورغم المطاعم الفخمة والطهاة على شاكلة نجوم السينما والمنتجات النادرة مهما كلف الثمن، فإن المطاعم التقليدية الصغيرة التي يمتلكها الزوج وتطبخ فيها زوجته أطباقها المحببة هي التي تقدم الوجبات اللذيذة بالأسعار المناسبة*
*ولــــكم الآتي:ألفارو:*​ 
*أن ال********ائن الذين تذوقوا الأكل عند ألفارو يقسمون أنه واحد من أحسن عشرة مطاعم في روما بكلفة لا تزيد على 45 يورو للشخص الواحد (67 دولارا).*​ 

*أركانجلو:*​ 
*بالقرب من ساحة قصر العدالة الذي تم بناؤه عام 1910 والحافل بالتزيينات المتداخلة المحتشدة وخطوطها القاسية البارزة، وعلى بعد دقائق من عاصمة الفاتيكان وحصن سان أنجلو، سجن البابوات المطل على نهر التيبر، نجد مطعما مميزا بأطباقه البيتية وخدمته المهذبة وجوه المريح. الزوج أركانجلو دانديني وزوجته ستيفاني من أصحاب المطاعم الشباب الذين يعملون معا على انتقاء الأطباق اليومية والاشراف على تحضير المآكل*
*لن تكلفك الوجبة لشخص واحد أكثر من 50 يورو (حوالي 75 دولار)، إلا اذا طلبت أطباقا باهظة الثمن مثل الفواغرا أو الكافيار.*​ 
*كاليمبور:*
*مطعم صغير قرب مقر التلفزيون الرسمي الايطالي، في حي يقطنه أبناء مدينة روما، ويتردد اليه سكان الحي منذ افتتاحه قبل عام ونصف العام. الزوج ماريو بابيني اكتسب خبرته العملية اثناء عمله في المطاعم الباريسية*
*سعر الوجبة الكاملة اللذيذة والمعلنة على الحائط يوميا باللوح والطبشور لا تتجاوز 25 يورو (37 دولارا) والرضا مضمون*​ 



*وهاذي بعض صور ايطاليا السساحره *​ 

*

*​ 



*

*​ 



*

*​ 


*

*​ 

*وطبعا مسستحيل رح نختم هالرحله بدون مانششوف برج بيزا المااائل بالعاصمه *​ 

*ღ رومــاا ღ*​ 


*

*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 فبراير 2010)

دة دير انوبين

منحوت بالصخر يا اني









وهنا سيدة لبنان..

حيث اقيم بمكان قريب







لاء..لاء...لاء...

اهذا ابداع يا اني

انا عارف انتي جايبتيهم ازاي

مجهود جبار..

ها قولك انه موضوعك يتحق التقييم والتثبيت

انما لن اثبته الان قبل ان يأخذ شوية ردود...


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جامد
عجبنى اوى لانى بحب الاماكن السياحيه والمعلومات عنها
ثانكس انى 
ليكى احلى تقيم 
​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا ومجهود كبير


الرب يباركك شكرا*​


----------



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع رائع واكتر من مميز يا اني بل*

*والمجهود اللي فيه اجمل ما فيه *

*وطبعا اكيد هيعجب الكل لان اعتقد ان الكل بيحبو المناطق السياحيه*

*يعطيكي العافيه عزيزتي  *

*الرب يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## اني بل (23 فبراير 2010)

تعتبر سويسرا أرقى بلاد العالم وأجملها طبيعة،
وذلك نظراً لجمال طبيعتها الغناء الأشبه بلوحة لرسام ماهر.
فالمدن الجميلة في سويسرا كثيرة، والجميل أن لكل مدينة ميزة تجعلها مختلفة عن الأخرى،
لا سيما أن سويسرا تضم ثلاث مقاطعات "ألمانية وإيطالية وفرنسية،
علما بأن اللهجة الفرنسية هي السائدة،
مما يجعل الاختلاف كبيراً حتى يشعر الزائر انه يتنقل من بلد إلى آخر،
لكن قاسم المناظر الخلابة يجمع فيما بينها.
عالم المال والأعمال.
تقع سويسرا فى قلب أوروبا , بلد متعدد الثقافات واللغات . يحدها خمس دول هى : ألمانيا , فرنسا , إيطاليا , النمسا , جمهورية ليشنتاين .
سويسرا أرض اللغات​ 


يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالى 7 مليون نسمة يتكلمون اللغات التالية :
1- ( 64%) يتحدثون اللغة الألمانية ( لغتهم الأم ) .
2- (19% ) يتحدثون اللغة الفرنسية .
3- ( 8% ) يتحدثون اللغة الإيطالية .​ 



4- ( 1% ) يتحدثون اللغة الرومانية .​ 

يتحدث معظم الشعب اللغة الأنجليزية , وتوجد أقليات عرقية تتكلم مجموعة متنوعة من اللغات 
العاصمـة : بيرن


​ 
أكبر المدن : زيورخ





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
صور من مدينة جنيف السويسرية ..​ 



تمتد هذه المدينة العريقة بشكل هلالي رائع حول بحيرة جنيف بمياهها الزرقاء الصافية ، وهي من أجمل المدن العالمية الحديثة ، ومن أفضل المنتجعات التي تشتهر بمناظرفها الطبيعية الخلابة حول جبال الألب وبألعاب الرياضة المائية المتوفرة في بحيراتها المنعشة ، وبها أيضا عدد هائل من الأسواق التجارية الكبية والمحال الأنيقة الصغيرة التي تزخر بأرقى المنتجات من كافة أرجاء العالم وتعرضها بأجمل صورة ، وجنيف بلدة صغيرة ترحب بزوارها دائما ، وتحتفل بالحدائق والآثار والنافورات والأسواق ، ومن الرحلات الجميلة التي يمكنك القيام بها رحلات بالقارب في البحيرة ، أو زيارة إلى قلعة (شاتودي كريلو) الشهيرة بزنزاناتها ومتحف الأسلحة الموجود فيها وجوها المنعش الجميل .​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
صور من طبيعة سويسرا




​ 


​ 
جبال اروزا




​ 




​


----------



## اني بل (23 فبراير 2010)

روسيا (روسيا الاتحادية) دولة تحتضن الكثير من الشعوب والقوميات وتعتمد النظام الفدرالي وهي جمهورية رئاسية.

تحتل روسيا المرتبة الأولى بين بلدان العالم من حيث المساحة التي تبلغ 17 مليونا و75 ألف كيلومتر مربع، وتحتل المرتبة السابعة من حيث عدد السكان - نحو 141.9 مليون نسمة 
يعيش 12 مليونا منهم في موسكو - العاصمة.

صوووو لطبيعة روووسيا..



















































































































































​


----------



## اني بل (23 فبراير 2010)

روســـَـَـَـَـَـَـَـَـــَـَـَـَـيــِـِِـِـِــآِآِآ ِآِآِ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















__________________________________________________ ___________</B>

الموقع الجغرافي:
تمثل روسيا جسرا بين قارتي أوروبا وآسيا. إذ يحدها من الشرق بحر بيرنغ وبحر أخوتسك وبحر اليابان، وهذه البحار الثلاثة تتفرع من المحيط الهادئ. ومن الغرب تحدها بيلوروسيا (روسيا البيضاء) ولاتفيا وإستونيا وخليج فنلندا والنرويج، ويقع إقليم كاليننغراد الروسي بين ليتوانيا وبولندا. بينما يحدها من الشمال بحر بارنتس وبحر كارا وبحر لابتيف وبحر شرق سيبريا وبحر تشوكوتكا، وجميع هذه البحار تتفرع من المحيط المتجمد الشمالي. أما من الجنوب فتحدها الصين ومنغوليا وكازاخستان وأذربيجان وجورجيا والبحر الأسود. بينما تجاورها من أقصى الجنوب الشرقي كوريا الشمالية. ومن هنا يتبين الموقع الأستراتيجي لروسيا.
تعتبر روسيا أكبر دولة في العالم، فمساحتها تغطي أكثر من تسع مساحة العالم تقريبا، وهي تمتد لحوالي عشرة آلاف كم من الغرب إلى الشرق. ولهذا يمكن تقسيمها إلى ثلاث مناطق، الأولى الجزء الأوروبي من روسيا ويقع إلى الغرب من جبال الأورال، وسيبيريا التي تمتد شرقاً من جبال الأورال، وأقصى شرق روسيا بما فيه أقصى الجنوب الشرقي و ساحل المحيط الهادئ.



• •



أهم المدن:
موسكو (العاصمة)، سانت بطرسبورغ، نيجنى نوفغورود، نوفوسيبيرسك، يكاتيرينبورغ، سامارا، أومسك، أوفا، قازان، تشيلابينسك، بيرم.
السكان والقوميات:
عدد سكان روسيا يبلغ 142 مليون و200 ألف نسمة. 73% منهم يعيشون في المدن. وترتفع نسبة الوفيات قياسيا بنسبة الولادات وذلك حسب الإحصائيات الرسمية الروسية في الأول من يناير/كانون الثاني عام 2007. ومن المتوقع أنه إذا إستمر عدد سكان البلاد فى الانخفاض فقد يصبح عدد السكان بحلول عام 2010 حوالي 137 مليون نسمة فقط.• •



• •



المناخ في روسيا:
يتنوع المناخ في روسيا بشكل كبير نظراً لمساحتها الهائلة. ويتسم بالاعتدال في فصل الصيف، حيث تتراوح درجات الحرارة ما بين 1-30 درجة مئوية فوق الصفر، والبرودة في فصل الخريف. أما في الشتاء فالبرودة قاسية، إذ تتراوح درجات الحرارة ما بين 0-50 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر. كما تتميز المناطق الشمالية والمناطق القريبة من القطب الشمالي بشتائها الطويل والبارد وبصيفها القصير والبارد نسبيا. أما المناطق التي تشمل موسكو وسانت بطرسبورغ فمناخها قاري معتدل



• •



القوميات في روسيا:
يوجد في روسيا عددا من القوميات هي حسب التوالي: الروسية، التتارية، الأوكرانية، البشكيرية، الجوفاشية، الشيشانية، والأرمنية، حيث يبلغ عدد هاتين القوميتين مليون شخص. فيما عدا إحدى عشر أقلية قومية أخرى يبلغ عدد أفرادها نصف مليون شخص. بينما تشكل القومية الروسية الأكثرية حيث تبلغ 116 مليون نسمة، أي حوالي 80% من عدد السكان.



• •

العملة:
* العملة الرسمية هى الروبل وتساوى مائة كوبيك.

* فئات العملة الورقية المتداولة حالياً : 1000 روبل – 500 روبل – 100 روبل – 50 روبلا – 10 روبلات. وصدرت فى شهر يوليو/تموز 2006 عملة ورقية من فئة 5000 روبل.



• •



التقسيم الإدارى:
تتكون البلاد من 83 وحدة إدارية فيدرالية متساوية الحقوق.
وهي عبارة عن إحدى وعشرين جمهورية، وست دوائر ذاتية الحكم، وإقليم واحد ذو حكم ذاتي وسبع وأربعين مقاطعة. كما توجد مدينتان فيدراليتان وهما العاصمة موسكو ومدينة سانت بطرسبورغ. وهناك أيضا ثمانية أقاليم.
جميع هذه الكيانات مقسمة إلى 8 دوائر فيدرالية وبينها: 
1. الدائرة الفيدرالية الوسطى التي تضم اقاليم روسيا الوسطى
2. الدائرة الفيدرالية الجنوبية التي تضم اقاليم جنوب روسيا باستثناء شمال القوقاز
3. الدائرة الفيدرالية الشمالية الغربية التي تضم اقاليم شمال غرب روسيا
4. دائرة الشرق الأقصى الفيدرالية التي تضم اقاليم الشرق الأقصى الروسي
5. دائرة سيبيريا الفيدرالية التي تضم اقاليم سيبيريا
6. دائرة الأورال الفيدرالية التي تضم اقاليم منطقة الاورال
7. دائرة الفولغا الفيدرالية التي تضم اقاليم منطقة نهر الفولغا 
8. دائرة شمال القوقاز الفيدرالية التي تضم اقاليم منطقة شمال القوقاز واقليم ستافروبول.

واللغة الرسمية في البلاد هي الروسية. هناك لغات أخرى إلى جانب اللغة الرسمية في أماكن مختلفة من البلاد، فمثلا في جمهورية تتارستان تعتمد اللغة التترية إلى جانب اللغة الروسية الرسمية.




• •




الدستور:
أقر الدستور الروسي باستفتاء عام سنة 1993.
وكان مدفيديف وقع في 30 ديسمبر/كانون الاول القانون الخاص بادخال تعديلات على الدستور الروسي المتعلقة بتمديد فترة صلاحيات رئيس الدولة ومجلس الدوما. وقد اعتمد القانون في مجلس الدوما 21 ديسمبر/كانون الاول، وصادق عليه المجلس الفيدرالي في 26 ديسمبر/كانون الاول. وتتضمن التعديلات في القانون زيادة فترة صلاحيات رئيس الدولة من 4 إلى 6 سنوات ومجلس الدوما من 4 إلى 5 سنوات. ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 فبراير 2010)

جميل اوى يا انى حبيبى
عجبتنى اوى روسيا وصورها
جميلة اوى
ميرسى لك ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (23 فبراير 2010)

منور ياشحرووووور لبنان أضئت صفحتي نوراااا" غير شكل ....مشكوووووووور لتعليقك المميز


----------



## جورج سمير @ (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي المعلومات الرائعه دي


----------



## اني بل (24 فبراير 2010)

وميرسي لمرورك الجامد يا كوكي


----------



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي أخي النهيسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## اني بل (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووور بمرورك اخي النهيسي وتشجيعك


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2010)

*معلومات عن تركيا مع موسوعة صور *
*تركيا البلد الجميل والعظيم وصاحبة التاريخ الاقوي في العالم بأجمع *
*اليوم احببت ان اضع لكم معلومات كاملة عن تركيا وكل شئ بها من كبيرها لصغيرها *
*وايضا موسوعة صور جميلة جدا من داخل تركيا *
--------------------------------​ 

*تركيا (بالتركية: **Türkiye) تعرف رسمياً **بجمهورية تركيا هي دولة يقع الجزء الأكبر منها في جنوب غرب آسياأوروبا. يقع مضيقا البوسفور والدردنيل وبحر مرمرة - التي تصل البحر الأسود ببحر إيجة وتصل آسيا بأوروبا - في أراضيها مما يجعل موقعها إستراتيجيا ومؤثرا على الدول المطلة على البحر الأسود. يحدها جورجيا وإيران وأرمينيا وأذربيجان شرقا، العراق وسوريا والبحر المتوسط جنوبا مع حدود بحرية مع وقبرص، بحر إيجة واليونان وبلغاريا غربا، البحر الأسود شمالا.[1][2]* وجزء آخر صغير في جنوب شرق ​ 
*كانت تركيا مركزا للحكم العثماني حتى عام 1922 م إلى أن تم إنشاء الجمهورية التركية عام 1923 على يد مصطفى كمال أتاتورك.*​ 
*التاريخ *​ 
*--------*​ 
*كانت تركيا مركزا للحكم العثماني حتى عام 1922م، ولقد تفككت الدولة السلجوقية فتكونت السلطنة العثمانيةوبلغاريامراد الثاني، ثم محمد الفاتح، والذي استطاع أن يدخل القسطنطينية سنة 1453م، وينهي التواجد البيزنطي في المنطقة. ثم مرت الدولة العثمانية بمراحل تدهور وانحطاط تلتها بعض مراحل النمو والازدهار الذي لم يلبث سوى القليل من الزمن حتى أستمر وضع الدولة في الانحلال. وأعلنت التنظيمات سنة 1839م، وهي إصلاحات على الطريقة الأوروبية. وأنهى السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني، هذه الإصلاحات بطريقة استبدادية، نتيجة لذلك استعدى السلطان عليه كل القوى الوطنية في تركيا. وفي سنة 1922م، تم خلع آخر السلاطين محمد السادس (سلطان عثماني وليس ملك المغرب الحالي). وأخيرا ألغى مصطفى كمال أتاتورك الخلافة نهائيا في العام 1924 م. فيها بين القرنين الرابع عشر والسادس عشر وأخذت بالتوسع حتى سيطرت على الإمبراطورية البيزنطية وصربيا إلى أن توقف توسعها إثر هزيمة بايزيد الأول (يلدرم) الصاعقة عام 1402 م، تلت هذه الهزيمة فترة اضطرابات وقلائل سياسية. استعادت الدولة توازنها وتواصلت سياسة التوسع في عهد *​ 
*وشهدت تركيا بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى حركة قومية قادها مصطفى كمال أتاتورك أي (أب الأتراك)، وأعلن تركيا الجمهورية فتولى رئاستها عام 1923م، حتى وفاته عام 1938م، وقد تمكن من استبدال المبادئ الإسلامية بأعراف قومية علمانية واستبدل الكتابة في تركيا من العربية إلى اللاتينية. ثم خلفه من بعده في الحكم (عصمت انينو) حتى عام 1950م، وسيطر الحكم المدني على البلاد حتى عام 1973م، وحكم العسكر بعد هذا التاريخ فأدى ذلك إلى وضع غير مستقر فاندلعت أعمال العنف عام 1980م، وتعاني الحكومة التركية من معارضة الأكراد والأرمن حيث أن الأكراد يمثلون بين 20-25 مليون نسمة، وفي عام 1991م، سمح الرئيس التركي أوزال بلجوء الأكراد إلى الأراضي التركية إثر ثورتهم في العراق وفي عام 1993م، أصبحت (تسلنو تشيلر) أول رئيسة للوزراء في تركيا.*​ 
*الجغرافيا *
*----------*​ 
*تبلغ مساحة أراضي تركيا 780.562 كم ويقع 97% منها في قارة آسيا والباقي في أوروبا. يطل غرب تركيا علي بحر إيجة وجنوبها علي البحر المتوسط وسوريا وقبرص وشمالها علي البحر الأسود. تقاسمها الحدود ثمان دول منها العراق وسوريا.*​ 
*يوجد بتركيا مصادر عديدة للمياة العذبة كالأنهار والبحيرات. وأكثر من ثلث مساحتها هي أراضٍ زراعية وتغطي الغابات أكثر من ربع أراضيها. ويوجد بها جبال عديدة أعلاها جبل أرارات (5137 متر). وتتحكم تركيا بعدة جزر معظمها في بحر إيجة والبحر المتوسط، أهمها جزيرة أمروز (279 كم مربع).*​ 
*السكان *​ 
*--------*
*يبلغ عدد سكان الجمهورية التركية حوالي 72 مليون نسمة حسب إحصاءات عام 2008. التركيبة السكانية لتركيا معقدة ومكونة من عشرات الأعراق، التي يرجع أسباب تشكيلها إلى عهد الدولة العثمانية، حيث كانت مناطق نفوذها تشمل أراضي واسعة في آسيا، أوروبا وأفريقيا وتحكم العديد من الشعوب. لا يوجد إحصاءات رسمية لعدد السكان حسب الأعراق، لأن الحكومة التركية ترى في تركيا بلدا لكل الأتراك بغض النظر عن أصولهم العرقية، الذي لا يلقى القبول من كل الأقليات وخاصة الأكراد. حسب تقديرات في هذا الصدد، يشكل الأتراك أكبر تشكيلة عرقية للسكان (حوالي 70-80%)، يليهم الأكراد (20-30%)، ثم الزازا (وهم فرع من الاكراد يتكلمون لهجة خاصة بهم من اللغة الكردية) (2-3%)، فالعرب (2%)، الشركس (0،5%) والجورجيون (0،5%). هناك أقليات أخرى: أرمن، يونان، آشوريون، آراميون، كلدان (مع العلم أن الآشوريين السريان الكلدان (الآراميون) هم شعب واحد وقومية واحدة ينتمون لكنائس متعددة). بوسنيون، ألبان، شيشانيون، بلغار،لازيون وغيرهم. تعد الأقليات القرمية، التتارية، الأذرية، الغاغازية، الأوزبكية، القرغيزية، التركمانية، الكازاخية أقليات تركية.*​​*هناك جاليات تركية كبيرة في المهجر، تتركز معظمها في دول الاتحاد الأوروبي، حيث يشكل الأتراك على سبيل المثال أكبر جالية أجنبية في ألمانيا، يبلغ تعدادها ما يقارب الأربعة ملايين نسمة. هناك جاليات تركية كبيرة أيضا في الولايات المتحدة وكندا وأستراليا.*​ 
*اللغة*
*-------*
*اللغة الرسمية هي اللغة التركية، كما يتحدث بها حوالي 77% من سكان البلاد. اللغة الكردية (حوالي 20%)، حوالي 2% ما زالوا يتكلمون اللغة العربية بين الأتراك ذوي الأصول العربية. اللغات الأخرى هي لغات الأقليات المتواجدة في البلاد: الآرامية، الأرمنية، الألبانية، الجورجية، اليونانية، اللازية والشركسية. هناك عدة لهجات للغة التركية، تختلف بحسب المنطقة المتدوالة بها. اللغات الإنجليزية والألمانية والفرنسية منتشرة وخاصة بين الطبقة العليا وفي المدن الكبرى وفي المناطق السياحية. تنتشر اللغة الألمانية بين الطبقة العاملة، التي عملت يوما ما في ألمانيا.*​ 
*الديانة *​ 
*-------*
*يدين غالبية سكان تركيا بالإسلام، حسب الإحصاءات الرسمية فإن ذلك يشكل 99:8% من سكان البلاد. حوالي 85% منهم يتبعون الطائفة السنية، بينما يتبع زهاء 20% هم شيعة علاهيون[3]. كما يدين حوالي 0.1% بالمسيحية وخاصة الأرثوذكسية، و 0،04% باليهودية. كان المسيحيون يشكلون حوالي ما نسبته 20% من سكان أراضي تركيا الحالية في بداية القرن العشرين اما الاخرون يبلغون حوالي 5:6% فهم الايزيديين ومانويين وصابئة المندائية وغيرهم.*​ 
*نص المادة 24 من دستور عام 1982 يشير إلى أن مسألة العبادة هي مسألة شخصية فردية. لذا لا تتمتع الجماعات أو المنظمات الدينية بأي مزايا دستورية. هذا الموقف وتطبيق العلمانية بشكل عام في تركيا نبع من الفكر الكمالي، الذي ينسب لمؤسس تركيا الحديثة كمال أتاتورك الداعي للعلمانية وفصل الدين عن الدولة. المنشآت الإسلامية ورجال الدين يتم إدارتهم من قبل دائرة المسائل الدينية (Diyanet İşleri Bakanlığı). تقوم بتوظيف حوالي مئة ألف إمام ومؤذن وشيخ دعوة، كما تقوم بصيانة وإنشاء المساجد. لا يتم دعم منظمات الديانات الأخرى بشكل رسمي، ولكنهم في المقابل يتمتعوا بإدارة ذاتية وحرية العمل.*​ 
*الاعياد والعطلات الرسمية *​ 

*----------------------------*

*يناير رأس السنة الميلادية*


​
*23 أبريل العيد الوطني*
*1 مايو عيد العمال*
*19 مايو عيد الشباب*
*30 أغسطس عيد الإنتصار*
*29 أكتوبر يوم الجمهورية*
*25 ديسمبر عيد الميلاد المجيد*
*1 محرم رأس السنة الهجرية*
*12 ربيع الأول المولد النبوي الشريف*
*27 رجب الإسراء والمعراج*
*1 شوال عيد الفطر*
*10 ذو الحجة عيد الاضحى*
*السياسة *
*---------*​ 
*النظام السياسي*​ 


-----------------------------------------------
*تتمتع الجمهورية التركية بنظام سياسي شبيه بالأنظمة الديمقراطية الغربية، التي تنقسم عامة إلى جهاز تشريعي، وتنفيذي، وقضائي. ولقد تبنت البلاد الحياة الديمقراطية بعد تطبيق دستور عام 1982 وبعد سنوات من الحكم العسكري. يشكل المجلس القومي التركي أو البرلمان (Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi) الجهاز التشريعي. يتكون المجلس من 550 نائب، يتم انتخابهم كل خمس سنوات مباشرة من الشعب. وكل مواطن تركي مقيم في تركيا له حق الانتخاب ابتداءاً من سن الثامنة عشرة، لذا لا يستطيع الملايين من الأتراك المغتربين المشاركة في الانتخابات. أعلى سلطة سياسية في البلاد هي سلطة رئيس الدولة، الذي يتم انتخابه كل سبع سنوات من قبل البرلمان. لا يسمح بإعادة انتخاب الرئيس حسب الدستور. يوكل رئيس الدولة رئيس الحزب المنتصر بالانتخابات النيابية مهمة تشكيل الحكومة، لكي يصبح بدوره رئيس الحكومة، بعدها يقوم رئيس الدولة بالموافقة أو رفض أعضاء الحكومة. ملف:EU Turkey flag.png المحكمة الدستورية هي أعلى محكمة تركية. تقوم المحكمة بفحص مدى مطابقة القوانين المشرعة من البرلمان مع بنود الدستور. تم انتخاب تولاي توكو (Tülay Tuğcu) في عام 2005محكمة في البلاد. لتكون أول امرأة ترأس البلاد*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*السياسة الخارجية*​ 


*----------------------------*​ 

*تحاول تركيا الانضمام لعضوية الإتحاد الأوروبي منذ تأسيس الإتحاد في عام 1993. حصلت تركيا رسمياً على صفة دولة مرشحة للانضمام عام 1999 وبدأت مفاوضات العضوية عام 2004. ومسألة انضمام تركيا للإتحاد قسمت الأعضاء الحاليين في الإتحاد إلى معارض ومؤيد. ويقول المعارضون بأن تركيا هي ليست دولة أوروبية وإنما جزء من الشرق الأوسط وآسيا وأنها سياسياً واقتصادياً وثقافياً لا تلبي الشروط الأدنى للعضوية وستكون عبئ على الإتحاد. بينما يقول المؤيدون بأن العضوية ستمنع انتشار الفكر المتشدد في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، والذي قد يوقع تركيا في يوم من الأيام تحت سيطرة المتشددين، أيضا بأن لدى تركيا أراضي زراعية شاسعة وأيدي عاملة كبيرة ستفيد الاقتصاد الأوروبي. ومن الناحية الإيجابية التي نتجت عن نية تركيا الانضمام للإتحاد وفرض الإتحاد شروط لبدء مفاوضات العضوية هي تقليص سيطرة الجيش على مجريات الحياة السياسية في البلاد، ونمو الحريات وحقوق الإنسان وخاصة فيما يتعلق بحقوق الأقليات كالأقلية الكردية. كما حاولت تركيا جاهدة في الفترة الأخيرة حل مشكلة قبرص، التي قامت باحتلال الجزء الشمالي منها عام 1974 تحت ذريعة حماية حقوق الأقلية التركية هناك.*​ 

*العلاقات التركية العربية *​ 


*-------------------------------------*​ 

*تميزت العلاقات التركية العربية بالتوتر منذ أيام حكم الامبراطورية العثمانية لمعظم البلاد العربية. بعد تقسيم ملكية الدول العربية بين الدول الاستعمارية وإنهيار الإمبراطورية العثمانية، ولقد حاولت تركيا منذ نشأة الجمهورية التركية في بداية القرن التركيز على علاقاتها مع الغرب وخاصة أوروبا والولايات المتحدة. كما أن اتباع السياسة الخارجية التركية السياسة الغربية وخاصة الأمريكية، أدى إلى تحسن العلاقات التركية الإسرائيلية، التي يرى فيها العرب تهديدا لمصالحهم وأمنهم.*​ 
*على مدى العقود السابقة تحالفت تركيا بشكل غير رسمي مع إسرائيل وعقدت العديد من الاتفاقيات التجارية والعسكرية مع الدولة العبرية. رأت سوريا في ذلك تهديدا مستمرا لها. كما ساهمت سياسات تركيا المائية والزراعية وبناء العديد من السدود في مشروع جنوب شرق الأناضول على نهري دجلة والفرات، اللذان هم عصب الحياة في العراق وسوريا، والتدخل العسكري التركي في شمال العراق، إلى المزيد من التوتر السياسي وخاصة مع العراق. كادت أن تؤدي مسألة اقليم الإسكندرونة المتنازع عليه مع سوريا واتهام تركيا لسوريا بدعم حزب العمال الكردستاني المحظور إلى نشوب نزاع عسكري بين البلدين. بعد وصول الأحزاب الإسلامية المعتدلة إلى سدة الحكم في السنوات الأخيرة، تحاول تركيا تحسين علاقاتها بجيرانها وخاصة العرب منهم. احتجت تركيا مرارا على سياسة إسرائيل الاستيطانية والعمليات العسكرية القاسية ضد المدنيين الفلسطينيين.كما وتقوم تركيا بلعب دور الوسيط بين سوريا وإسرائيل عبر المفاوضات الغير مباشرة والتي تقام على أراضيها والتي دخلت الجولة الرابعة. وفي سنة 2009 شهدت العلاقات السورية التركية في السنوات الماضية تطوراً كبيراً ومهماً على أصعدةٍ عديدة، ولاسيما السياسية منها والاقتصادية، والسياحية، ولعلَّ أبرزها توقيع اتفاقية التجارة الحرة السورية التركية، والكثير من الاتفاقات والتفاهمات التي خلقت بين البلدين أفضل العلاقات، ومنذ أيام قامت جامعة حلب بمنح رئيس الوزراء التركي السيد رجب طيب أردوغان شهادة الدكتوراه، تقديراً لمواقفه الرائعة حيال القضايا العربية، ولاسيما موقفه المُشرّف تجاه العدوان الإسرائيلي الأخير على غزّة، والموقف الأروع في المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي في دافوس، وقتما تصدّى لعنجهيّة الرئيس الإسرائيلي شمعون بيريز، وانسحب من المؤتمر احتجاجاً على التعاطف والتمادي والانحياز الذي أبرزته إدارة المؤتمر مع الرئيس الإسرائيلي.*​ 
*الغاء الفيزا (سمة الدخول) بين سورية وتركيا*​ 
*اعتباراً من ساعات صباح يوم الجمعة 18/9/2009 بدا تنفيذ قرار الغاء سمة الدخول بين البلدين حيث يستطيع اي من شعبي البلدين الدخول للبلد الأخرى بجواز سفر فقط دون وجوب الحصول على سمة دخول من القنصلية التابعة للبد الاخر وتشهد العلاقات السورية التركية تطورات كبيرة في السنوات الأخيرة في كافة المجالات, وذلك من خلال التنسيق السياسي المستمر بين قيادتي البلدين, وارتفاع حجم التبادل الاقتصادي إلى مستويات قياسية تجاوزت 2 مليار دولار.*​ 
*وفي 4 مارس 2009 طالب مؤتمر الشعب العام في ليبيا أثناء دور انعقاده السنوي، طالب تركيا باسترجاع القطع الأثرية والمخطوطات والوثائق التاريخية التي استولت عليها ابان فترة الحكم العثماني للبلاد وفتح تحقيق تاريخي بخصوص دخول تركيا العثمانية إلى ليبيا، وكذلك عملية التخلي عنها للاستعمار الإيطالي في معاهدة أوشي لوزان[4] عام 1912. وخلال زيارة اردوغان الاخيرة إلى ليبيا في نوفمبر 2009 تم الغاء التأشيرة بين البلدين.*​ 

*التقسيم الاداري وأهم المدن *​ 



*تنقسم تركيا إلى سبعة مناطق هي كالتالي:*​

*منطقة ايجه*
*منطقة البحر الأسود، تركيا*
*منطقة وسط الأناضول*
*منطقة شرق الأناضول*
*منطقة مرمره، تركيا*
*منطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط، تركيا*
*منطقة جنوب شرق الأناضول*
*كما تنقسم هذه المناطق إلى 81 محافظة، للمزيد انظر تركيا (تقسيمات ادارية)*​ 
*يعيش حوالي 75% من الأتراك في المدن. اسطنبول هي أكبر مدن البلاد وأحد أكبر مدن العالم، حيث يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي عشرة ملايين نسمة (إحصاءات عام 2005). تليها العاصمة أنقرة (حوالي 3،5 مليون نسمة/2005)، أهم المدن الأخرى:*​

*ازمير (حوالي 2،5 مليون نسمة/2005)*
*بورصة (حوالي 1،4 مليون نسمة/2005)*
*أضنة (حوالي 1،3 مليون نسمة/2005)*
*غازيانتيب (حوالي مليون نسمة/2005)*
 
*الاقتصاد والبنية التحتية*​ 


*-------------------------------------*​ 
*تتركز مراكز الصناعة والتجارة التركية حول منطقة مدينة اسطنبول وفي باقي المدن الكبرى وخاصة في الغرب. هناك فرق كبير في مستوى المعيشة والحالة الاقتصادية بين الغرب الصناعي والشرق الزراعي. يعتبر القطاع الزراعي أكبر قطاع من حيث تشغيل العمالة، حيث تبلغ النسبة حوالي 40% من مجمل قوى العمل في البلاد، ولكنه ينتج ما نسبته حوالي 12% فقط من الناتج القومي. القطاع الصناعي ينتج حوالي 29،5%، قطاع الخدمات حوالي 58،5% من الناتج القومي لتركيا. يعمل في قطاع الصناعة 20،5%، في قطاع الخدمات 33،7% من مجمل عدد الأيدي العاملة. تم إنشاء اتحاد جمركي بين تركيا والاتحاد الأوروبي منذ عام 1996، حيث تبلغ نسبة صادرات تركيا إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي حوالي 51،6% من مجمل صادراتها.*​ 
*في الفترة ما بين 1945 إلى بداية الثمانينات، اتبعت الحكومة سياسة اقتصادية تركز على الاقتصاد الداخلي. حاولت من خلالها حماية الشركات المحلية عن طريق فرض قيود على الشركات والواردات الأجنبية. تعرقلت حركة الصادرات في هذه الفترة بفعل البيروقراطية والفساد المنتشر، كما نقصت الايرادات المالية الحكومية اللازمة لتحسين الصناعة وتحديثها واستيراد البضائع والمواد الخام اللازمة لها. الجزء الأكبر من القطاع العام التركي كان غير منظم بشكل فعال. أيضا، تم استغلالهم من الساسة لأغراض سياسية واجتماعية. على سبيل المثال تم فرض رسوم بيع موحدة على منتجات بعض شركات القطاع العام، وتم استعمال بعضهم كملجأ لتوظيفهم العاطلين عن العمل في وقت لم تكن تلك الشركات في حاجة إلى عمالة جديدة. في أغلب الأحيان اضطرت الحكومة عادة لصرف أكثر مما هو مخطط له في الخطط الخمسية، وكانت النتيجة دائما لصالح المصروفات وليس العائدات. استمر عجز الميزانية في التصاعد وزادت نسبة التضخم ومعهم الدين الخارجي للدولة، مما أدى إلى انخفاض قيمة العملة التركية، حيث أصبح في بعض السنوات من المعتاد الحصول على نسب تضخم ذو خانتين مئوية. ساعد الوضع السياسي الداخلي الغير مستقر والمشاكل العسكرية في قبرص والمناطق الكردية لزيادة مصاريف الدولة وتعجيز الاقتصاد. في الستينات، زادت نسبة الأتراك العاملين في الخارج بشكل كبير، إلى أن أصبحوا في منتصف السبعينات يشكلون بضعة ملايين، وأصبحوا يساهموا في تنمية الاقتصاد التركي بشكل غير مباشر من خلال تحويلاتهم. برغم كل هذه الصعاب كان النمو الاقتصادي التركي مستقر ويمكن وصفه بشكل عام بأنه عالي، حيث بلغ على سبيل المثال نسبة 6،7% في الخمسينات، و 4،1% في السبعينات. مع تنحية الحكم العسكري للبلاد عام 1982، دخلت تركيا مرحلة سياسية واقتصادية جديدة، ركزت فيها الدولة على الصادرات وأزالت القيود على الواردات وفتحت الباب للاستثمار الأجنبي. قامت الحكومة في السنوات التالية بتشجيع خصخة القطاع العام ودعمت القطاع الخاص. عانت البلاد في 1994، 1999 و2001 أزمات اقتصادية حادة مما أدى إلى انهيار الليرة التركية2004 تم خفض نسبة التضخم إلى نسبة مئوية ذو خانة مئوية واحدة (من نسبة تضخم حوالي 150% في 1994/1995 إلى 9،4% في 2004). تحسن الاقتصاد تدريجيا، نمت ثقة المستثمرين بالتعديلات التي أقرتها الحكومة وزاد الأمل في دخول البلاد الاتحاد الأوروبي كعضو كامل بعد حصولها رسميا على صفة دولة مرشحة للانضمام عام 1999. بدأ تطبيق تداول العملة الجديدة الليرة التركية الجديدة (Yeni Türk Lirası) منذ الأول من كانون الثاني/يناير 2005، لكي تحل تدريجيا محل العملة القديمة (الليرة التركية). بلغ الناتج القومي بالنسبة للفرد 4172 دولار أمريكي في 2004، كما بلغت القوة الشرائية موزعة على الفرد 7400 دولار أمريكي. بلغ الناتج القومي حوالي 200 مليار دولار أمريكي في 2004، ونسبة دين خارجي تبلغ 134،4 مليار دولار في عام 2002 أي ما نسبته 78% حسب الناتج القومي. إلى أدنى مستوياتها وزيادة نسبة التضخم بشكل كبير. ساعدت الظروف الاقتصادية السيئة على انهيار الحكومات عدة مرات، ولأول مرة *​ 

*الصناعة والمعادن والزراعة*​ 


-----------------------------------------​ 


*أهم الصناعات في تركيا هي المنسوجات، المواد الغذائية والمشروبات، الكهربائيات، السيارات والكيماويات. أهم الثروات المعدنية المتواجدة على الأراضي التركية هي الفحم الحجري، الفحم النباتي، الحديد، الرصاص، الخارصين، النحاس والفضة. كما أن تركيا تعد من أكبر منتجي معدن الكروم في العالم. هناك احتياطات نفط صغيرة في جنوب شرق البلاد. يشكل القطن، الشاي، التبغ، الزيتون، العنب، الحمضيات، الفاكهة، الخضروات، الحبوبالشعير أهم المحاصيل الزراعية في البلاد. تركيا هي من أكبر منتجي البندق في العالم. و*​ 
*السياحة*



*تشكل السياحة أحد أهم أعمدة الاقتصاد التركي وخاصة في العقود الأخيرة. وذكرت وكالة الأنباء التركية في تقرير لها أن عدد السائحين الوافدين إلى تركيا بلغ 30,929,192 سائح في 2008. مدخلين إلى البلاد دخلا بقيمة 21.9 مليار دولار أمريكي.[5] يشتهر الساحل الجنوبي بجمال طبيعته وشواطئه الطويلة لدرجة أنه يعرف باسم الريفيرا التركية تشبها بالريفيرا الفرنسية، بالإضافة إلى العديد من المناطق السياحية الأخرى.*​ 

*المواصلات *​ 



*تتمتع تركيا بموقع مهم بين قارتي آسيا وأوروبا يعطي أهمية كبيرة لقطاع المواصلات من الجهة الاقتصادية. أدخل قطاع الطرق على سبيل المثال على الدولة ما مجموعه حوالي 1،4 مليار دولار (1999) من رسوم وضرائب مطبقة على استخدام الطرق خاصة الدولية منها. تتركز الحركة البرية على الطرق، بينما تستخدم السكك الحديدية لمسافات معينة وعادة لنقل البضائع. تبلغ نسبة الاستثمار الحكومي في قطاع المواصلات والاتصالات ما نسبته 27،3% من نسبة الاستثمار الحكومي العام، مما يدل على أهمية هذا القطاع، ومثل ما نسبته 14% من الناتج القومي الإجمالي للدولة حسب إحصاءات عام 2000.*​ 
*يبلغ مجموع الطرق البرية 413،724 كم، منها 1،800 كم طرق سريعة و 62،000 كم طرق عادية و 350،000 كم ما يسمى بطرق قروية. أهم الطرق البرية هي تلك التي تربط اسطنبول بأنقرة (O-4)، طريق غازيانتب - أضنةازمير بالمدن الساحلية الجنوبية وطريق ازمير - مانيسا. تم نقل 89،2% من مجموع حركة البضائع على الطرق في عام 2000. تستخدم حركة الحافلات لنقل الركاب بين المدن للمسافات المتوسطة والطويلة. يبلغ طول السكك الحديدية 10،500 كم، منها 20% كهربائي. هناك خط حديدي سريع بين اسطنبول وأنقرة. (O-52)، الطرق الساحلية (O-31 و O-32) الذي تربط *​ 
*شركة الخطوط الجوية التركية (Turkish Airlines) هي شركة الطيران الرسمية التي تملكها الدولة، تأسست عام 1933. تم في بداية التسعينات السماح بإنشاء شركات طيران خاصة، منها أونور اير (Onur Air)، أطلس جتصن اكسبرس (SunExpress). هناك 38 مطار في تركيا، منها 14 مطار دولي أهمها مطار أتاتورك الدولي في اسطنبول. هناك 156 ميناء بحري في تركيا، حيث بلغت حركة البضائع فيها 10،444،163 طن. يملك الاسطول التجاري 888 سفينة شحن. أهم موانئ البلاد متواجدة في اسطنبول وازمير وأضنة. هناك حركة نقل بحرية مكثفة بين جزئي اسطنبول الآسيوي والأوروبي وحركة بضائع مهمة بين المدن التركية المطلة على البحر الأسود وروسيا وأوكرانيا ورومانيا وبلغاريا وبين المدن المطلة على البحر المتوسط وقبرص واليونان. (Atlasjet) *​ 

*الاتصالات *​ 



*شركة الاتصالات التركية (Türk-Telekom) هي المالك والمشغل الوحيد لخطوط الاتصالات الأرضية. هناك خطط حكومية لخصخصة شركة الاتصالات. يقدر عدد المشتركين بخطوط الهاتف النقالة بأكثر من عشرين مليون مستخدم. توجد عدة شركات خاصة مشغلة لخطوط الهاتف النقالة منهاturkcel،aveya.*​ 
*الثقافة *
*--------*​ 
*الثقافة التركية هي خليط بين ثقافات سكان تركيا. يرجع جذورها إلى الثقافات التركية القديمة، العثمانية الإسلامية، العربية، البيزنطية، الفارسية والأوروبية. الثقافة الأوروبية تم إدخالها ودعمها بعد إنشاء الجمهورية التركية في عام 1923. مركز الثقافة التركية هي مدينة اسطنبول أكبر المدن التركية. أهم الفنانون الأتراك هم المخرج يلماز غوناي (Yılmaz Güney)، الشاعر أورهان فيلي (Orhan Veli)، ناظم حكمت (Nâzım Hikmet)، الكتاب ياسر كمال (Yaşar Kemal)، أورهان باموك (Orhan Pamuk) وعزيز نيسين (Aziz Nesin). اشتهر مغنون الموسيقى الشبابية التركية (Türkpop) في الفترة الأخيرة أمثال سيزان أكسو (Sezen Aksu), إبراهيم تطلسسالملقب بـ إيبوتاركان (Tarkan) ومصطفى صندل (Mustafa Sandal)،رأفت ال رومان(rafet el roman). حازت تركيا على المنصب الأول في مسابقة الأغنية الأوروبية (يوروفيجين) في عام 2003. (Ibrahim Tatlises) (Ibo)، *​ 
*تي أر تي (TRT) هي أكبر شبكة قنوات تلفزيونية واذاعية في البلاد تملكها الدولة. سمحت الحكومة ابتداءا من عام 1990 بإنشاء قنوات تلفزيون وراديو خاصة، أشهرها اليوم هم شبكات: ايه تي في (ATV)، شو تي في (Show TV)، ستار (Star)، تي غي أر تي (TGRT).و كانال دي (kanalD).*​ 
*التعليم *​ 
*----------*
*والي 25% من سكان تركيا هم في سن التعليم الإجباري، الذي ارتفع من سن الخامسة لحد سن الثامنة عشرة في عام 1997. بعد ذلك يدخل الطلاب مرحلة ثانوية تتكون من أربع سنوات. أصبح بإمكان طلاب المدارس ابتداءا من العام الدراسي 2004/2005 اختيار لغة أجنبية ثانية. يعاني النظام التعليمي المدرسي التركي بشكل عام من نقص في الموارد والميزانية وكثرة طلاب المدارس. الهوة الاقتصادية بين الشرق والغرب في تركيا تعكس نفسها على الوضع التعليمي لسكان هذه المناطق. على سبيل المثال هناك صفوف مدارس في المناطق الشرقية تحتوي على خمسين طالب في الصف الواحد. تبلغ نسبة التسجيل المدرسي حوالي 93% من مجمل عدد السكان تحت هذه الفئة. تبلغ نسبة الأمية بين الرجال 6% وبين النساء 18% من مجموع عدد السكان حسب إحصاءات عام 2000.* 
*هناك 53 جامعة حكومية و 24 جامعة خاصة معترف بها في البلاد. يدرس حوالي مليونين طالب في الجامعات التركية، وهم بذلك يشكلوا 28% من مجمل عدد الطلاب المؤهلون للدراسة الجامعية. يبلغ تعداد طاقم التدريس الجامعي حوالي 77،100. يتم مراقبة وإدارة التعليم العالي من قبل مجلس التعليم العالي (YÖK)، الذي تم إنشاءه عام 1981. يجب على الطالب الراغب في تكملة تعليمه الجامعي في تركيا في أحد الجامعات الحكومية تأدية امتحان قبول للجامعات ونجاحه فيه، إلى جانب درجته في امتحان الشهادة الثانوية، ذلك يحدد الجامعة والتخصص التي سيدرسه. هناك حوالي 16 ألف طالب أجنبي يدرسوا في تركيا، معظمهم يأتي من دول آسيا الوسطى، المتأثرة بالثقافة التركية.*​ 
*مع أن معظم سكان تركيا مسلمون، هناك حظر حكومي على ارتداء الحجاب في المدارس والجامعات التركية والدوائر الحكومية. تم تطبيق هذا القانون امتدادا للفكر الكمالي الداعيللعلمانية ولجعل المدارس والجامعات خالية من التأثير الديني على الأقل من الناحية الشكلية. هناك معارضة لهذا القانون وخاصة من السكان المحافظين الذين يرون فيه تقييدا لحريتهم الدينية التي يشملها الدستور التركي وتم نقاش هذا الموضوع مرارا.*​ 

*الفنون*​ 



*بدأت السينما التركية في أربعينيات القرن العشرين*​ 
*تمر دراما المسلسلات التركية بفترة غير مسبوقة من الازدهار خصوصا لدى المشاهدين العرب بعد عرض بعض المسلسلات التركية في العالم العربي مثل "مسلسل نور"و مسلسل سنوات الضياع ومسلسل لحظة وداع" ومسلسل دموع الورد ومسلسل أكليل الورد ومسلسل ميرناوخليل ومسلسل وتمضي الأيام ومسلسل الغريبقصة شتاء ومسلسل قلب شجاع ومسلسل الحب المستحيل وفلم وادي الذئاب و التي حققت نجاحا غير مسبوق في المنطقة*​


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2010)

*صور من تركيا الجميلة *


*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*
*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## youhnna (3 مارس 2010)

*صور روووووووووووعة انى
اتسلم ايديكى​*


----------



## اني بل (3 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي يوحنا لمرورك العطر


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL]http://www.lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html​

** **العاصمة:* مدريد.
** مساحة البلد:*504,783 كم2.

** موقع البلد:* تقع إسبانيا في قارة أوروبا وفي الجهة الجنوبية الغربية، وتحدها فرنسا وأندورا من الشمال والمحيط الأطلسي ومنطقة جبل طارق التي تحتلها بريطانيا من الجنوب والبحر المتوسط من الشرق، وتقع البرتغال في الجهة الغربية.

** وحدة النقد:*البيزيتا.
** الحكم:* ملكي دستوري - وراثي.

** عدد السكان:* قدر عدد سكان إسبانيا عام 1991 بـ ( 39,500,000 ) مليون نسمة منهم 91% من سكان الحضر و 9% من سكان الأرياف.

** اللغة:* يتكلم السكان اللغة الإسبانية القشتالية ولا توجد لهجات محلية، كما يتحدث بعضهم لغة شبيهة باللغة البروفنسالية، في قلطونيا تسمى القلطونية وفي الباسك الباسكية وفي جلليسيا الجاليسية.

** الديانة:* يدين 99% من الشعب الإسباني بالديانة المسيحية الكاثوليكية، وهناك أقليات من الإسلام والبروتستانت واليهود.

** أهم المدن:*
- مدريد وعدد سكانها ( 3,135,000 ) نسمة.
-برشلونة وعدد سكانها ( 1,710,000 ) نسمة.
- فالنسيا وعدد سكانها ( 776,500 ) نسمة.
-سيفيلا وعدد سكانها ( 685,000 ) نسمة.
- سيراكوزا وعدد سكانها ( 600,000 ) نسمة.

** المنظمات الدولية التي تنتمي إليها الدولة:* الأمم المتحدة، الاتحاد الأوروبي.

** الع**لم:* اختير علم إسبانيا الرسمي الذي تستخدمه الحكومة عام 1981 وهو عبارة عن ثلاثة خطوط أفقية اثنان أحمران بينهما واحد أصفر عليه شعار النبالة.

** أهم المنتجات: *
-الزراعة: القمح، العنب، الشعير، الحمضيات، الخضار، الزيتون والمنتجات الحيوانية البرية والبحرية.
-الصناعة: السيارات والحديد والفولاذ والبترول، والأطعمة المصنعة، والملابس والأحذية والمعدات الكهربائية والإلكترونية والآلات.

** نبذة تاريخية:*
-استوطن شعب منذ بداية تاريخ التدوين هذه المنطقة، وقد فلحوا الأرض وبنوا القرى والبلدان، بعدها بدأ الفينيقيون بإنشاء مستعمرات على طول السواحل في هذه المنطقة وذلك في القرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد وأقام الفينيقيون تجارة مزدهرة مع مستعمراتهم وبقيت بعض المدن التي أنشئوها حتى الآن مثل قادس وملقا.. وحط الإغريق في إسبانيا حوالي سنة 600 ق.م وأقاموا نقاطاًُ تجارية على سواحلها.
-وخلال القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد غزت البلاد قوات مدينة قرطاج التي تنتمي إلى شمال أفريقيا وبدأ الفتح الروماني لأسبانيا خلال الحرب البونية الثانية، لكن الجيش الروماني الجبار أمضى ما يقارب من 200 سنة ليهزم القبائل الصغيرة.. وبذلك أصبحت إسبانيا مقاطعة مهمة في الإمبراطورية الرومانية وانتقل الكثير من الرومان للعيش هناك، ونقلوا إلى هناك تراثهم وعمرانهم كما أدخل الرومان اللغة اللاتينية، وتطورت اللغة الإسبانية تدريجياً عن اللغة اللاتينية التي كانت لغة التخاطب، ودخلت إبان هذه الفترة الديانة النصرانية، حتى أصبحت الدين الرسمي للمقاطعة.

-وخلال القرن الخامس للميلاد اجتاحت القبائل الجرمانية الإمبراطورية الرومانية الغربية وساعدت بذلك على انهيار الإمبراطورية الرومانية عام 476م فأقاموا مملكة كانت هي الحكومة الأولى المنفصلة والمستقلة التي تحكم شبه الجزيرة.. وبقوا في هذا المكان حتى مطلع القرن الثامن الميلادي إذ بدأ الفتح الإسلامي حيث فتح المسلمون إسبانيا على يد طارق بن زياد ودانت لهم البلاد والرقاب، وأصبح الكثيرون من الشعب الإسباني مسلمين نتيجة هذا الفتح.
-وكانت لهم حضارة لم تشهدها البلاد من قبل. وحققوا فيها اكتشافات عظيمة في الرياضيات والطب وحقول دراسية أخرى، وكانوا أيضاً قد حفظوا الكثير من كتابات الحضارات القديمة كاليونانية والرومانية.

-أقام عبد الرحمن الداخل الملقب بصقر قريش دولة أموية فيها عقب انهيار الدولة الأموية في دمشق على يد العباسيين، هذا وقد ترك العرب فيها آثاراً قيمة كقصر الحمراء في غرناطة والمسجد الكبير في قرطبة، والمدن التي أنشأت على طراز إسلامي كإشبيلية وبرشلونة وغرناطة وسرقسطة وطليطلة ومجريط (مدريد).
-بعدها انهار حكم المسلمين لإسبانيا خلال أوائل القرن الحادي عشر للميلاد في عصر ملوك الطوائف، ومن ثم تجزأت البلاد إلى دويلات صغيرة عديدة ومدن مستقلة.
-أصبحت قشتالة في الشمال الأوسط أقوى الممالك النصرانية النامية وقاد جنودها القتال ضد المسلمين، وبرز رجل قشتالي يدعى السيّد، وهو يعد أحد أبطال إسبانيا القوميين وبطلاً نصرانياً..

-وخلال القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي كوّن العديد من الملوك الإسبان برلماناً لتقوية التأييد لهم بين الناس.. ولم يكن الملوك الإسبان يعطونها إلا سلطة يسيرة ومن جهة أخرى نالت المنطقة المعروفة الآن بالبرتغال استقلالها عن قشتالة خلال القرن الثاني عشر وبحلول منتصف القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي كانت البرتغال تسيطر على كل أراضيها الحالية.. وبحلول أواخر القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي تم تقليص الإقليم الإسلامي في إسبانيا إلى مملكة غرناطة في الجنوب..
-في عام 1469 تزوج فرديناند أمير أراغون من إيزابيللا أميرة قشتالة وأرادا أن يؤسسا إسبانيا القوية المتحدة واعتبرا اليهود والإسلام خطراً يهددهما، فقاما بإنشاء محاكم التفتيش التي كانت تقوم بسجن أو قتل الأشخاص الذين يشتبه فيهم أنهم لا يتبعون تعاليم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. وظل أسلوب مناهضة المسلمين مستمراً حتى تم القضاء على أبنائه بأخبث الطرق.

-وبدأ فرديفاند وإيزابيللا في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر بطرد المسلمين إثر معاهدة غير متكافئة مع أبي عبد الله الصغير، ضمنت للمسلمين الباقين في الأندلس ممارسة حريتهم ولغتهم وشعائرهم الدينية وأنظمتهم وعاداتهم.
-وفي عام 1492 م تم اكتشاف أمريكا على يد البحار كريستوف كولومبوس ولم يمض زمن طويل حتى أصبحت الإمبراطورية الإسبانية مترامية الأطراف تسيطر على معظم المناطق في الأراضي الجديدة، حتى بلغت أوجها خلال فترة حكم فيليب الثاني الذي أصبح ملكاً منذ عام 1556.
-بعدها بدأ خلال القرن السادس عشر الميلادي، بعد وقت قصير من وصول إسبانيا إلى ذروة نفوذها، سلسلة من الحروب تسببت في إفلاس الخزينة الملكية وإصفاف القوات الإسبانية المسلحة.

-تدهورت إسبانيا أكثر في ظل الحكام الضعفاء الذين خلفوا فيليب، واستمرت تعاني الثورات ومن اقتصاد متحطم وحروب متكررة مع بلدان أخرى.. واستمرت القوات الفرنسية في مهاجمة إسبانيا خلال أواخر القرن السابع عشر الميلادي، وأشعلت خلافة فيليب الخامس حرب الخلافة الإسبانية ففقدت كل ممتلكاتها في أوروبا.
-شهد القرن الثامن عشر دخول إسبانيا النزاع مع بريطانيا، فأعلنت عليها الحرب عام 1775 وقد أدى الصراع معها إلى إخفاقها، مما مهد الطريق لنابليون بونابرت من غزوها وإلزام ملكها فرديناند السابع على التخلي عن العرش، وأعلن أخاه جوزيف بونابرت ملكاً على إسبانيا..
-وبعد سلسلة أحداث مريرة عاد فرديناند السابع إلى العرش عام 1814 وألغى الدستور الجديد واضطهد الأحرار مما سبب تفتت الدولة العظمى المترامية الأطراف.
-وفي العصر الحديث تقلبت إسبانيا مابين جمهورية ومملكة مرات عديدة حتى استقرت الآن ومنذ عام 1947 على أنها مملكة ويحكمها الآن ومنذ عام 1975 الملك خوان كارلوس الأول وما يزال.


[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL] 

[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL] 

[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL] 

[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL] 

[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL] 

[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL] 

[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL] 

[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL] 

[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL] 
[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL]​
[URL="http://lovely0smile.com/Msg-608.html"]

[/URL]​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

فرنسا







اللي حابب يزور ارقى واجمل بلاد الله ( فرنسا) يتفضل لنزودو ببعض المعلومات والصور للسياحة هناك 







الخريطة 


لمحه عن فرنسا:

الموقع : أوربا
المساحة : 674,843 كم2
فرنسا القارية: 551,695 
الحدود :من الشمال ألمانيا ،بلجيكا ،الكسبورنغ . من الجنوب أسبانيا ،الحر المتوسط . من الشرق ألمانيا ، سويسرا ، إيطاليا . من الغرب المحيط الأطلسي
العاصمه: باريس
عدد السكان :58.620.00
اللغه: الفرنسيه 
التوقيت بالنسبه ل GMT : +1
هاتف دولي :0033
العمله : يورو
الدين في فرنسا : الأديان الرئيسية المتواجدة في فرنسا هي المسيحية (الكاثوليكية والبروتستنتية) والإسلام واليهودية. تتعايش الكنائس والمعابد والمساجد والكنس بسلام، في روحٍ من التوافق والاحترام المتبادل.الإسلام هو الديانة الثانية في فرنسا، إذ يعيش هنالك أكثر من خمسة ملايين مسلم،

أيضا فرنسا بلدٌ علماني، لكنها ذات تقليدٍ وثقافةٍ كاثوليكية رومية : تشهد على ذلك الكاتدرائيات الرومية أو القوطية العديدة والكنائس والمتواجدة حتى في أكثر الأماكن نأياً. 


*فرنسا - سياحة بين القصور الرائعة والطبيعة الخلابة*

جبال شامخة تتوج قممها الثلوج وحقول خضراء زاهية قرى بسيطة بديعة لم تغيرها يد الإنسان وشوارع عريضة تزين جوانبها الأشجار الجميلة : فرنسا تشمل كل ذلك 
أما باريس فهي عاصمة الموضة والطهي والحضارة العالمية بما فيها من قصور رائعة ومحال الثياب الحديثة التي تبيع أحدث الموضات للعالم أجمع فهي حقاً رمز الأناقة
السياحة
تعد فرنسا الدولة التي تسجل أكبر عدد من الزوار في العالم حيث استقبلت، عام 2003، 75 مليون سائح أجنبي. و تلبيةً لهذا الغرض تمتلك فرنسا ما يلي: 18375 فندقاً، 8330 ألف مركز لمعسكرات التخييم، 900 قرية سياحية لقضاء الإجازات، 190 بيتاً للشباب، 63158 مركزاً للإيواء الريفي، 29030 غرفة استضافة.
وتأتي فرنسا في المرتبة الثالثة عالمياً من حيث الإيرادات السياحيةبعدالولايات المتحدة وإسبانيابقيمة تبلغ 34,5 مليار يورو. ويصل الفائض التجاري في هذا القطاع إلى ما يزيد عن 13,1 مليار يورو.






*نصائح لزوار فرنسا :*

1-اختيار ساعات الصباح لزيارة متحف اللوفر وذلك لكي يستفيد السائح من الوقت الكامل لتغطية اجنحة المتحف.

2-يقفل برج ايفيل ابوابه عن الزوار في تمام الساعه 11 مساءاً في جميع فصول السنه عدا فصل الصيف يستمر لمنتصف الليل ويفتح ابوابه في تمام الساعه 9 صباحاً.

3-لكثرة عدد الفنادق بباريس ولتشابه اسمائها ولوجودها بشوارع ضيقة ننصح بالاحتفاظ بكرت الفندق وذلك للاستعانه به عند الحاجه الى العوده الى الفندق.

4-بامكان السائحين القيام بجوله للتعرف على معالم باريس بباص ذو طابقين ، ولطريقة الوصول اليه يرجى الاستعانه بخدمة السياح بكونتر استقبال الفندق.

5-خدمة استئجار الهيليكوبتر متوفرة حيث بامكان السائح القيام بجولة للتعرف على معالم باريس من الجو.

6-مشاهدة عرض الليدو من اروع الاشياء التي ممكن القيام بها ، حيث انها من اجمل العروض الفرنسيه المثيرة .

7- اذا كنت من عشاق ركوب البواخر ننصح بالاستمتاع بغداء فاخر على متن الباخرة (( الباتوباريسيان )) على نهر السين.


*ابرز الاماكن السياحيه في باريس :*

1-قوس النصر ( وسط باريس )
2-برج ايفل ( وسط باريس )
3-متحف اللوفر
4-مدينة ديزني لاند ( شرق باريس )
5-قصر فرساي ( جنوب غرب وسط مدينة باريس )
6-مدينة العلوم والصناعه ( شمال شرق باريس )
7-غذاء فاخر على نهر السين على متن باخرة الباتوباريسيان
8-سهرة في الليدو ولمشاهدة اروع العروض الفرنسيه المثيرة

*اهم المهرجانات :*

1-مهرجان كان السينمائي في مدينة كان ( مايو )
2-مهرجان الغجر ( لي سانت ماري دي لامير ) ( مايو )
3-مهرجان الموسيقى في السوربون ( مايو )
4-سباق السيارات "24 ساعه في ليمان " ( يونيو )
5-ماراثون موناكو الدولي ( نوفمبر )
6-سباق الجائزة الكبرى ( فورميلا 1) في موناكو ( مايو )
7-سباق الجائزة الكبرى ( فورميلا 1) في فرنسا ( يوليو )
8-مهرجان بلاط الملك فرانسوا ( يونيو – اغسطس )
9-مهرجان كاركاسون ( يوليو )
10-مهرجان يوركن دي بلفورت ( يوليو )
11-مهرجان كوريجي دورانج ( يوليو – اغسطس )
12-مهرجان عمالقة ادواي ( يوليو )
13-مهرجان سوليديز الموسيقي ( يوليو )
14-مهرجان الموسيقى الريفيه في ميرا ند (يوليو )
15-مهرجان يوم الباستيل ( يوليو )
16-مهرجان نيسلموسيقى الجاز ( يوليو )
17-مهرجان كوابون للموسيقى الريفيه ( يوليو )


بعض الصور لفرنسا 







منظر عام لباريس 







برج ايفيل ليلا













.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















































رحلة موفقة اتمناها لكم 
​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

فرنسا​ 




​ 
اللي حابب يزور ارقى واجمل بلاد الله ( فرنسا) يتفضل لنزودو ببعض المعلومات والصور للسياحة هناك ​ 






الخريطة ​ 

لمحه عن فرنسا:​ 
الموقع : أوربا
المساحة : 674,843 كم2
فرنسا القارية: 551,695 
الحدود :من الشمال ألمانيا ،بلجيكا ،الكسبورنغ . من الجنوب أسبانيا ،الحر المتوسط . من الشرق ألمانيا ، سويسرا ، إيطاليا . من الغرب المحيط الأطلسي
العاصمه: باريس
عدد السكان :58.620.00
اللغه: الفرنسيه 
التوقيت بالنسبه ل GMT : +1
هاتف دولي :0033
العمله : يورو
الدين في فرنسا : الأديان الرئيسية المتواجدة في فرنسا هي المسيحية (الكاثوليكية والبروتستنتية) والإسلام واليهودية. تتعايش الكنائس والمعابد والمساجد والكنس بسلام، في روحٍ من التوافق والاحترام المتبادل.الإسلام هو الديانة الثانية في فرنسا، إذ يعيش هنالك أكثر من خمسة ملايين مسلم،​

أيضا فرنسا بلدٌ علماني، لكنها ذات تقليدٍ وثقافةٍ كاثوليكية رومية : تشهد على ذلك الكاتدرائيات الرومية أو القوطية العديدة والكنائس والمتواجدة حتى في أكثر الأماكن نأياً. ​ 

*فرنسا - سياحة بين القصور الرائعة والطبيعة الخلابة*​ 
جبال شامخة تتوج قممها الثلوج وحقول خضراء زاهية قرى بسيطة بديعة لم تغيرها يد الإنسان وشوارع عريضة تزين جوانبها الأشجار الجميلة : فرنسا تشمل كل ذلك 
أما باريس فهي عاصمة الموضة والطهي والحضارة العالمية بما فيها من قصور رائعة ومحال الثياب الحديثة التي تبيع أحدث الموضات للعالم أجمع فهي حقاً رمز الأناقة
السياحة
تعد فرنسا الدولة التي تسجل أكبر عدد من الزوار في العالم حيث استقبلت، عام 2003، 75 مليون سائح أجنبي. و تلبيةً لهذا الغرض تمتلك فرنسا ما يلي: 18375 فندقاً، 8330 ألف مركز لمعسكرات التخييم، 900 قرية سياحية لقضاء الإجازات، 190 بيتاً للشباب، 63158 مركزاً للإيواء الريفي، 29030 غرفة استضافة.
وتأتي فرنسا في المرتبة الثالثة عالمياً من حيث الإيرادات السياحيةبعدالولايات المتحدة وإسبانيابقيمة تبلغ 34,5 مليار يورو. ويصل الفائض التجاري في هذا القطاع إلى ما يزيد عن 13,1 مليار يورو.​ 



*نصائح لزوار فرنسا :*​ 
1-اختيار ساعات الصباح لزيارة متحف اللوفر وذلك لكي يستفيد السائح من الوقت الكامل لتغطية اجنحة المتحف.​ 
2-يقفل برج ايفيل ابوابه عن الزوار في تمام الساعه 11 مساءاً في جميع فصول السنه عدا فصل الصيف يستمر لمنتصف الليل ويفتح ابوابه في تمام الساعه 9 صباحاً.​ 
3-لكثرة عدد الفنادق بباريس ولتشابه اسمائها ولوجودها بشوارع ضيقة ننصح بالاحتفاظ بكرت الفندق وذلك للاستعانه به عند الحاجه الى العوده الى الفندق.​ 
4-بامكان السائحين القيام بجوله للتعرف على معالم باريس بباص ذو طابقين ، ولطريقة الوصول اليه يرجى الاستعانه بخدمة السياح بكونتر استقبال الفندق.​ 
5-خدمة استئجار الهيليكوبتر متوفرة حيث بامكان السائح القيام بجولة للتعرف على معالم باريس من الجو.​ 
6-مشاهدة عرض الليدو من اروع الاشياء التي ممكن القيام بها ، حيث انها من اجمل العروض الفرنسيه المثيرة .​ 
7- اذا كنت من عشاق ركوب البواخر ننصح بالاستمتاع بغداء فاخر على متن الباخرة (( الباتوباريسيان )) على نهر السين.​ 

*ابرز الاماكن السياحيه في باريس :*​ 
1-قوس النصر ( وسط باريس )
2-برج ايفل ( وسط باريس )
3-متحف اللوفر
4-مدينة ديزني لاند ( شرق باريس )
5-قصر فرساي ( جنوب غرب وسط مدينة باريس )
6-مدينة العلوم والصناعه ( شمال شرق باريس )
7-غذاء فاخر على نهر السين على متن باخرة الباتوباريسيان
8-سهرة في الليدو ولمشاهدة اروع العروض الفرنسيه المثيرة​ 
*اهم المهرجانات :*​ 
1-مهرجان كان السينمائي في مدينة كان ( مايو )
2-مهرجان الغجر ( لي سانت ماري دي لامير ) ( مايو )
3-مهرجان الموسيقى في السوربون ( مايو )
4-سباق السيارات "24 ساعه في ليمان " ( يونيو )
5-ماراثون موناكو الدولي ( نوفمبر )
6-سباق الجائزة الكبرى ( فورميلا 1) في موناكو ( مايو )
7-سباق الجائزة الكبرى ( فورميلا 1) في فرنسا ( يوليو )
8-مهرجان بلاط الملك فرانسوا ( يونيو – اغسطس )
9-مهرجان كاركاسون ( يوليو )
10-مهرجان يوركن دي بلفورت ( يوليو )
11-مهرجان كوريجي دورانج ( يوليو – اغسطس )
12-مهرجان عمالقة ادواي ( يوليو )
13-مهرجان سوليديز الموسيقي ( يوليو )
14-مهرجان الموسيقى الريفيه في ميرا ند (يوليو )
15-مهرجان يوم الباستيل ( يوليو )
16-مهرجان نيسلموسيقى الجاز ( يوليو )
17-مهرجان كوابون للموسيقى الريفيه ( يوليو )​ 

بعض الصور لفرنسا ​ 




​ 
منظر عام لباريس ​ 




​ 
برج ايفيل ليلا​ 




​ 




​ 
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 






​ 




​ 





​ 




 


 


 


 


 

رحلة موفقة اتمناها لكم ​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

من صور نهر الاردن المكان الي اتعمد فيه يسوع المسيح على يد يوحنا المعمدان
المكان موجود في فلسطين وفي مدينة اريحا 

الكنيسة 







الكنيسة 







مكان بيجلس فيه الناس وبيصلوا مع الكهنة في عيد الغطاس








المكان الي اتعمد فيه المسيح والي بيجي عليه الناس وبتتعمد كمان وبتكون عاملة نذور انه تعمد اولادها فيه








شخص بيتعمد في نهر الاردن









الصور حديثة جداا للنهر وكل الشكر للشخص الي صورها النا واعطانا اياها 

__________________​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

طبيعة مصر​ 
تتمثل جغرافية مصر فى نهر النيل وضفتيه والدلتا، واذا ابتعدنا قليلا فسوف نواجه الصحاري والجبال التى تنحدر على سواحل البحار الممتدة على طول الحدود الشرقية والشمالية للبلاد، وفى المجمل كل جزء فى مصر له مذاقه الخاص به المميز جدا .​ 
ربما يكون وادى النيل هو الشئ الاكثر إثارة بين كل معالم مصر ، ويتمثل وادى النيل فى حوالى 10 كيلو مترات عن مجرى نهر النيل ويعتبر بمثابة شريط ضيق خصب ، ويتكدس فيه غالبية السكان فى مصر بالاضافة الى الدلتا التى يتجمع حولها معظم سكان مصر ، وتبدأ الدلتا شمال القاهرة بقليل حيث يتفرع النيل الى فرعيه دمياط ورشيد .​ 


​ 


ويغلب على الصحراء الشرقية الرمل الحجري وتزينها الهضاب والمرتفعات والتلال التى تصطبغ بالوان متشابكة ويعود تكون هذه الصخور الى حقب بعيدة عندما تكون الاخدود الاعظم نتيجة لأحد الزلازل والذى كان سببا فى تكون البحر الاحمر بخلجانه خليج السويس والعقبة ، أما الصحراء الغربية فلها قصة مختلفة فطبيعة الارض فى الصحراء الغربية مسطحة بل ان اجزاء منها اسفل مستوى سطح البحر ويوجد بها خمس واحات كما تحتوى ارضها على المياة الجوفية.​ 


​ 

أما شبه جزيرة سيناء فهى الاكثر اثارة فى طبيعتها الجغرافية فكل شئ فيها جميل وخلاب ، الوديان والجداول والوان الجبال المختلفة واشكالها الرائعة ومستوى الهضاب المرتفع بشموخ .​ 
السد العالى باسوان خلق خلفه بحيرة ناصر التى تعتبر البحيرة الصناعية الاكبر على مستوى العالم ، وقبل انشاؤه كانت القرى المطلة على ضفاف النيل تغرق فى موسم الفيضان كما كانت الاثار تغرق ايضا ، وقد سمح السد العالى باستخدام الرى المنظم وبذلك تواجد اكثر من فصل زراعى فى مصر واصبحت الزراعة على مدار العام .​ 

- مسافات : بالكليلو :
القاهرة - الاسكندريه 221
القاهرة - بلطيم 201
القاهرة - دهب 610
القاهرة - العلمين 304
القاهرة - رأس البر 204
القاهرة - نويبع 670
القاهرة - مرسى مطروح 490
القاهرة - بور سعيد 230
القاهرة - سانت كاترين 392
القاهرة - واحة سيوه 617
القاهرة - العريش 306
القاهرة - شرم الشيخ 772
القاهرة - الواحه البحرية 334
القاهرة - القنطرة شرق 150
القاهرة - الغردقة 504
القاهرة - الفيوم 105
القاهرة - الاسماعيلية 140
القاهرة - سفاجا 569
القاهرة - الواحة الداخلة 750
القاهرة - السويس 134
القاهرة - القصير 489
القاهرة - الواحة الخارجة 600
القاهرة - الاقصر 600
القاهرة - مرسى علم 639
القاهرة - اسوان 721​ 
- التجول فى مصر - فى القاهرةالسير:
يعتبر السير فى القاهرة فى حد ذاته متعة كبيرة ، واسرع بالتأكيد ، لكن تأكد انك تعرف طريق العودة او تذكر بعض العلامات فى طريق سيرك ليمكنك العودة بسهولة.​ 
مترو الأنفاق:​ 
تبدأ تذكرة المترو كحد أدنى من 55 قرش (نحو 0.15 دولار) كثمن لإستقلال المترو لتسع محطات ، هناك الان خطان لمترو الانفاق بالقاهرة ، الاول من المرج وحتى حلوان فى 32 محطة ، والثانى من شبرا الخيمة عبر التحرير إلى الجيزة ، يفتح المترو ابوابة عادة فى السادسة صباحا ويغلق فى منتصف الليل.​ 
الحافلات:​ 
تسير الحافلات تقريبا فى معظم مناطق القاهرة ، وبرغم ان استقلال الحافلات ليس مناسبا للسواح الا ان بعضهم يفضل استقلالها طلبا للمتعة والاثارة ، ويعد استقلال الحافلة التى تتميز اما باللونين الابيض والاحمر او الابيض والازرق غير مناسب للسواح لان الحافلة عادة لا تتوقف فى كل المحطات الا لصعود راكب او نزول آخر. والا فإن الشباب من الراكبين يجدون القفز من الحافلة اثناء سيرها افضل وهو ما يتطلب مهارات عالية ولياقة بدنية لا بأس بها خاصة وان سائقو الحافلات فى العادة يسيرون بسرعات عالية مما يجعل من الصعب علىالسائح اللحاق بها.​ 
وهناك بعض الخطوط المهمة للسواح :حافلة رقم 400 من المطار إلى التحرير.
حافلة رقم 900 و 913 من التحرير إلى الهرم ومينا هاوس.
حافلة رقم 174 من التحرير إلى القلعة وجامع ابن طولون.
وهناك حافلات مكيفة وهى الانسب لاستعمال السائحين :
رقم 355 من مطار القاهرة إلى الأهرام
ورقم 357 من ميدان الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض إلى هليوبوليس.​ 
المينى والمكروباصات :​ 
المينى باصات هى خدمة عامة مملوكة للحكومة ولها خطوط ومحطات وتذاكر معروفة . الميكروباصات هى خدمة تابعة للقطاع الخاص وليس لها محطات معروفة واسعارها اعلى قليلا من مينى باصات القطاع العام وان كانت اسهل واسرع.​ 
التاكسيات:​ 
بما ان معظم الزائرين والمقيمين الاجانب يفضلون استخدام التاكسيات فى تنقلاتهم الداخلية ، فمن الافضل ان تكون لهم سابق معرفة بنظم التاكسيات فى مصر . فعلى سبيل المثال يفضل عدم اخذ التاكسيات من الفنادق فهى غالبا ما تكون اغلى كثيرا من التاكسيات التى تجوب شوارع القاهرة .ففى الوقت الذى يتكلف السائح خمسين جنيها لاستقلال تاكسي عادي الى المطار يكلف تاكسى الفندق مائة جنية.
تكلفة استخدام التاكسى لا تعتمد بالضرورة على المسافة فدائما ما يتدخل الوقت وعدد الركاب والامتعة وحالة المرور فى هذة الحسبة .​ 
الليموزين :​ 
تعتبر سيارات الليموزين نوعا ما فاخرة بالنسبة لوسائل الانتقال الاخرى. لكنها ليست اغلى بكثير ، ليموزين مصر على سبيل المثال تكلف 55 جنية للنصف يوم .سيارات الليموزين سيارات جيدة ودائما ما يتحدث سائقوها الانجليزية.​ 

برغم سحر القاهرة وجمالها الا ان الزائر سيجد نفسة مضطرا الى الخروج منها ان عاجلا او اجلا للاستمتاع بسحر المدن الاخرى وللبعد عن ضجيج القاهرة بحثا عن الهدوء فى ريف مصر ،واليك بعض وسائل الانتقال الى خارج القاهرة .​ 


​ 

الحافلات:​ 
وهى بديل رائع للقطارات وبعض وسائل النقل الاخرى والتى تكون غالبا اغلى سعرا .​ 
القطارات:​ 
وهى الأخرى وسيلة سريعة ورخيصة للخروج من مصر ولكنها مع ذلك محدودة في شمال وجنوب مصر وبامتداد نهر النيل ، بورسعيد ، اسكندرية ، القناة ، الأقصر ، اسوان وبعض المحطات الصغيرة فيما بين المحطات الرئيسية.
يجب حجز الكراسى وكبائن الدرجة الاولى مقدما من المحطة الرئيسية فى ميدان رمسيس .​ 
الطائرات :​ 
وهى بالطبع الأسرع للوصول الى وجهتك وهى أحتكار على الخطوط الجوية المحلية الوحيدة وهي شركة مصر للطيران والتى يمكن الاتصال بها على 3900999 او 3902444.
اسعار تذاكر الطيران من القاهرة والى المدن السياحية المصرية وهى :
القاهرة - اسوان : 335 دولار للاجنبى و 335 جنية للمقيم.
القاهرة - الغردقة : 263 دولار للاجنبى و 279 جنية للمقيم .
القاهرة - الأقصر : 243 دولار للاجنبي و 259 جنية للمقيم .
القاهرة - شرم الشيخ : 277 دولار للاجنبي و 287 جنية للمقيم .​ 
الحافلات التابعة لشركات السياحة ( السوبر جيت) :​ 
وهى وسيلة مريحة للغاية لكنها اغلى نسبيا ، على سبيل المثال رحلة الى الاهرام تتكلف من 40 الى 50 دولار. ويمكن الاتصال بالشركات السياحية لمعرفة البرامدج السياحية المتوفرة.​ 
التاكسى والليموزين:​ 
وهى خدمة مثالية لمن يريد الراحة والخصوصية .يجب على الزائر معرفة وجهته والتأكد من ان السائق يعرفها ايضا ، وهذة الخدمة هى اغلى بالضرورة .​ 
تأجير السيارات:​ 
لابد للسائح ان يمتلك رخصة قيادة دولية ويبلغ من العمر 25 عاما على الاقل لكى يؤجر سيارة بالقاهرة ، يجب توافر جواز السفر والدفع مقدما.
سعر تأجير سيارة خاصة بمصر يعتمد على نوع وموديل السيارة بالاضافة الى مدة الاستعمال .​ 

تابعوا بالاسفل​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

اماكن فى مصر داخل مصر :
القاهرة والجيزة











بالرغم من ان القاهرة والجيزة رسميا محافظتان مختلفتان الا ان الحقيقة انهما متشعبتان جدا وينسجمان فى كيان واحد ويفصل بينهما نهر النيل .تقف القاهرة بكل شموخ حيث يلتقى الشرق والغرب حيث تجمع بين سحر الشرق وتعقيد الغرب، حيث تزين الاف المأذن السماء بجانب ناطحات السحاب. تعتبر القاهرة من اكبر مدن افريقيا وتقع فى قلب العالم العربى بتعداد سكان 17 مليون نسمة وبمأذنها الألف تشكل البازار الشرقى وفنادقها على ضفاف النيل وعماراتها والحياة التى تدب فى ارجائها .تتكون القاهرة من اربع مدن قديمة كانت كل واحدة منها عاصمة لمصر يوما ما وهى على الترتيب : الفسطاط ، العسكر ، القطائع ، القاهرة المعزية.

اهرامات الجيزة:






كيف لنا ان نبدأ بشئ غير اهرامات الجيزة العظيمة ، والهرم الأكبر تم بنائه عام 1650 قبل الميلاد واكبرها يعود إلى عصر الملك خوفو ثم الهرمين الآخرين ويعودان للملك خفرع ومنقرع ، وتعد الأهرام احد عجائب الدنيا السبع ، والدخول إلى الهرم يعد فى حد ذاته شئ مدهش ، وبجانب الأهرام هناك متحف مراكب الشمس وهى التى عثر عليها مخبأة بجانب الاهرامات. تعتبر أوقات غروب الشمس وضوء القمر هى احلى الاوقات للذهاب.




المتحف ا لمصرى










ويوجد فى ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة ، تم بناؤه عام 1902 وهو اعظم متحف للأثار المصرية فى جميع انحاء العالم ،وتحفل احدى قاعاته بمجموعة كبيرة من المومياوات المصرية ، كما يضم المتحف كنوز الملك الشاب توت عنخ آمون وهو واحد من اشهر ملوك العالم القديم وتم اكتشاف مقبرته عام 1922.

المتحف الإسلامي:

يحتوى هذا المتحف على تحف اسلامية نادرة من الخشب والمعدن والجص والخزف والزجاج والبلور والمنسوجات والسجاد تنتمى إلى جميع العهود الاسلامية وبه بعض المشكاوات الزجاجية من عصر المماليك لا نظير لها فى متاحف العالم ، وقد افتتح فى عام 1903 وهو واحد من اعظم متاحف الدنيا.

قلعة صلاح الدين











بنيت فوق جبل المقطم فى اعلى بقعة بالقاهرة ، و يمكنك من هناك ان تشاهد القاهرة كلها فى منظر بديع وقد تم بناؤها بين سنة 1176م و سنة 1208 م و تحتوى القلعة كذلك على مسجد محمد على .


المتحف القبطي:

تم بناء هذا المتحف على جزء من القاهرة القديمة تلك المنطقة التى كانت تسمى يوما ما بالحصن الرومانى لبابل ويضم المتحف القبطى اروع مجموعة قبطية اثرية فى العالم وتضم كذلك منشورات ومعلقات وايقونات ومنسوجات.

الكنيسة المعلقة:

تعد من اشهر كنائس القاهرة ويطلق عليها اسم المعلقة لانها مشيدة فوق بوابة حصن بابليون الجنوبية ، مخططة على طراز القرن الرابع ، الكنيسة المعلقة تم بناؤها كإهداء الى السيدة مريم العذراء فى البوابة الجنوبية من حصن بابليون و تضم بين جنباتها لوحة العطاء المعمرة على مدى اربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان.

جامع احمد بن طولون:

اقدم جوامع القاهرة واحسنها بناء وحتى اليوم يقوم بخدمة المسلمين من شرق الدنيا الى غربها ، انشئ سنة 879م ، وبجوار الجامع مباشرة يقع منزل جير اندرسون وقديما سكنة الجنرال البريطانى والان يقدم المسجد معرضا لمجموعة نادرة من الفن الاسلامى.

جامع الازهر الشريف:


هو اول الجوامع الفاطمية فى العالم ، ويعد هذا المعلم الاسلامى من اقدم الجامعات الاسلامية فى العالم والتى يأتى اليها افواج من الطلاب من شتى بقاع الأرض حتى الان ، وقد تم بناء هذا الجامع عام 972م ، وتبلغ مساحته حاليا 12000 متر مربع.

باب زويلة:

هذا المعلم له تاريخ عظيم وكان يوما ما ميدانا عاما للاعدام ، هذة البوابة التى تعتبر احد معالم المدينة العظيمة تم بناؤها سنة 1029م .





تابعوا اسفل​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

اماكن فى مصر - الإسكندرية:






فتحها الاسكندر الاكبر المقدونى بعد أن فتح اليونان لتكون عاصمة جديدة لامبراطوريته ، وتعتبر الاسكندرية ثاني أكبر مدينة فى مصر وأكبر ميناء مصرى يطل على البحر الابيض المتوسط .
وتمزج الاسكندرية بين الحضارة الرومانية والقبطية كما توجد بها العديد من المعالم اليونانية وتشتهر الاسكندرية بشواطئها الجميلة الممتدة بطول المدينة ومناظر البحر الخلابة بها وكل شبر فى الاسكندرية مميز جدا . قال عنها إدوارد. إم . فوريستر "أفضل طريق لرؤية الأسكندرية أن تتجوّل بدون هدف.

قصر وحدائق المنتزه:



اكثر ما يميز منطقة المنتزة بالاسكندرية هى شواطئها ، كما يوجد بها دار الضيافة الرسمي وقصر المنتزه وقد أنشا على الطراز التركى ، كما توجد بها حدائق الشلالات وحدائق النزهه التى توجد بالقرب من حديقة حيوانات الأسكندرية وحدائق أنتونياديس وكلها أماكن جميلة يمكنك زيارتها فى وقت الظهيرة .

المسرح الروماني:



يوجد هذا المسرح القديم بكوم الدكة ويرجع تاريخ بنائه للقرن الثاني الميلادى وقد تم ترميمه فى القرن الرابع الميلادي ، تم اكتشافه فى العصر الحديث سنة 1960 ويعتبر هو المسرح الروماني الوحيد في مصر الآن وقد استغرق التنقيب عنه حوالى 30 سنة ويحتوى على 800 مقعد رخام والأرضية من الفسيفساء .


قلعة قايتباى :






وأنشأت خصيصا لتحصين المدينة ضد الغزو من جهة البر ، بناها السلطان الاشرف قايتباي سنة 1477م وتقع في نهاية اللسان الشرقي من جزيرة فاروس القديمة وهي عبارة عن برج كبير يدعم كل ركن من اركانه برج صغير مستدير الشكل.

الكاتاكومب بكوم الشقافة:

والكاتاكومب عبارة عن مقابر للفراعنة القدماء تأتى على ثلاثة مستويات انشأت فى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد وتضم تمثالى الملكان سوبيك وأنوبيس وهم يرتديان دروعا رومانية.

المتحف الروماني واليونانى:







يغطى المتحف فترة زمنية طويلة تتمتد من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد إلى القرن السابع الميلادى وقد القى هذا التنوع بظلاله على الاسكندرية ونشأت طائفة رفضت التطور الروحي المحلي عرفت بسيرابيس والتى هى مزيج من الديانات اليونانية والرومانية والفرعونية.

متحف المجوهرات الملكي:

المتحف البسيط في جليم ويحتوي المتحف على مجموعة المجوهرات الشخصية لمحمد علي باشا.

الشواطئ:


تشتهر الاسكندرية بشواطئها الممتدة البديعة وكورنيشها الواسع وأشهر أربعة شواطئ بها هى شاطئ ستانلي وشاطئ المنتزه وشاطئ العجمى وشاطئ المعمورة ، اما أبو قير فهى بلدة صيد سمك صغيرة يمكنك ان تتمتع باشهى المأكولات البحرية بها وبالشمس الجميلة وبهواية صيد السمك.

تابع​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

اماكن فى مصر الأقصر :​ 
تحوى وحدها ثلث اثار العالم اجمع وهى بذلك اعظم متحف مفتوح فى العالم الملئ بالرهبة والاثار الموحيه بالحضارة القديمة ، كانت الاقصر جزءا من طيبة القديمة وكانت مقعد القوة لمدة 1350 عاما متتالية من عام 2100 قبل الميلاد إلى 750 قبل الميلاد وفى هذا الوقت قام المصريون ببناء العديد من الاعمال الفنية المعمارية وبهذا تحولت المدينة إلى مدينة غنية بالتاريخ المبهر بالاماكن بالاثار بالمعابد والمقابر ، اليوم تستطيع ان تمشى بين التاريخ وبين رؤوس الالهة
فى طريق الكباش ....
بين الاعمدة وزهور اللوتس واوراق البردي ،وان تتمتع برحلة قصيرة بالكاريته او فى فلوكة عند غروب الشمس​ 



​ 

تعتبر الاقصر جزءا من طيبة القديمة وهى المدينة ذات المائة باب كما قال عنها المؤرخ الاغريقى العظيم هوميروس بسبب ابنيتها ذات الابواب الكبيرة. نمت المدينة عبر العصور ، واعجب بها العرب وبجمالها فسموها الاقصر لكثرة ما شاهدوه بها من قصور.
ولهذا ينبهر الزائر عند زيارته للمدينة التى تتسم بعمدانها الرهيبة المساحة على كلى شاطئ النيل فى مدينة الحياه فى الشرق حيث تشرق الشمس وفى مدينة الموت فى الغرب حيث تغرب الشمس فى مدارها غير المنتهى حيث ترقد بسلام الحياة.​ 
معابد الكرنك:​ 
وجدت على الضفة الشرقية للنيل فى مدينة الحياة وهى اكبر اماكن الحرب التى بنيت على مر العصور على الضفة الغربية تقع تماثيل ممنون ومقابر ووديان الملوك والملكات والعديد من المعابد والمقابر الخاصة بأهم الشخصيات.
معبد الكرنك
معبد رمسيس الثالث
معبد آمون بالكرنك
الصرح الثاني
مسلة الملك تحتمس الاول
البحيرة المقدسة:​ 
وكانت تستخدم للتنقية . تقع البحيرة المقدسة خارج القاعة الرئيسية من معبد الاقصر حيث يوجد هناك تمثال كبير للجعران وكان هذا التمثال اهداء إلى الملك امنحتب.​ 
مقابر وديان الملوك والملكات:​ 
وهذه هى المقابر التى طلبها ملوك وملكات الدولة الحديثة وقد أمر هؤلاء الملوك والملكات ان تحفر وجوههم على صخور الوادى وتتكون المقبرة من عدة غرف وممرات تؤدى إلى غرف الدفن.​ 
مقبرة مينا: هو موحد القطرين خلال عصر تسموسيس السادس .​ 
مقبرة راموز:​ 
راموز هو احد مسئولى الدولة فى عهد امنحتب الثالث وعهد اخناتون المقبرة تتكون من معلقات توضيحية تشرح تاريخ اخناتون وزوجتة نفرتاري.​ 
تمثال المرمر:​ 
طوله 19.20 مترا وهو البقية الباقية من معبد امنحتب الثالث وحدث هذا بعد ان عانى المعبد من التصدعات فسماه الاغريق المرمر قصة البطل الذى مات فى حروب طرواده وقيل انه كان ينادى كل صباح باسم امه ايروس الة الفجر التى سحرته وكان يجهش بالبكاء وهو يناديها.​ 
معبد الدير البحرى:
معبد حتشبسوتبنى هذا المعبد بمعرفة الملكة حتشبسوت لكى تمثل فيه اسرار العالم السفلي . معبد الدير البحرى يعتبر من احدث الاثار فهو يرجع للقرن السابع قبل الميلاد واستخدمة الاقباط كمكان للاحتفال.المعبد يتكون من ثلاثة اروقه خلابه يفصلها شارع .​ 
متحف رمسيس :​ 
وقد بنى خصيصا للملك رمسيس الثانى وجداريات المعبد تمثل معركة قادش.​ 
معبد مدينة هابو :​ 
بنى خصيصا للملك رمسيس الثالث وهو يختص بلوحاته الدينية ومناظره العسكرية ، اللوحات مازالت تحتفظ برونق الوانها.​ 
معبد دندرة:​ 
هذا المعبد الرومانى يقع على بعد ستين كيلو متر شمال الاقصر ، بطلميوس الثالث كان اول من بدأ فى المعبد واتى من بعدة الحكام الرومانيين البطالمة ، يحتوى المعبد على لوحة شهيرة للملكة كليوبترا وقيصر ابنها من الملك يوليوس قيصر ، المعبد مشهور بشرحه للابراج الفلكية .​ 
معبد اسنا :​ 
يقع جنوب الاقصر ويحتوى على قاعة مليئة بالصور والمنشورات التى تتبع اباطرة الرومان الذين اتوا إلى مصر وضحوا من اجل الالهة .​ 
- اماكن فى مصر - اسوان :​ 
تعتبر مشتى جميل، حيث تتمتع بمناخ معتدل جاف نظرا
لوقوعها على الضفة الشرقية للنيل، تبعد 899 كيلومتر
جنوب القاهرة، و تربط مصر بالسودان، و هي الباب إلى القارة الأفريقية.​ 
ومشهد النيل فى اسوان ساحر الى اقصى درجة مع تدفقه خلال الصخور وجزره الرمادية المستديرة التى غطتها بساتين النخيل والنباتات الإستوائية.​ 
يمكن أن تقضّي أيامك هناك بالمشي على كورنيش أسوان الواسع و تراقب القوارب الشراعية تحفر السماء بسواريهم الطويلة أو تجلس في المطاعم العائمة تستمع إلى موسيقى النوبة وتأكل السمك. او تقوم باستكشاف السوق الملئ بالروائح والتوابل والعطور و السلال.​ 
معبد كلابشه:​ 
يعود معبد كلابشه إلى الإمبراطور الروماني أوكتافيوس أغسطس (30 قبل الميلاد - اعلان 14 )، و هو واحد من أكبر معابد الحجر الرملي في النوبة. و قد إنتقل إلى موقعه الحالي في عام 1970، و حوائطة تغطي بالنصوص والنقوش وتصور آلهة مصرية مثل إزيس وأوزوريس.​ 
معبد و بيت الولي:​ 
هو معبد صخرى و أحد المعابد الخمسة تم بناؤها من قبل رمسيس الثانى في النوبة. ويشمل فناءا، و قاعة و حجرة مليئة بالنصوص والنقوش المتعددة الملونة، بالإضافة إلى مشاهد الملك فى ساحة المعركة.​ 
معبد فيلة:​ 
معبد فيلة انتقل من مكانه الاصلى على جزيرة فيلة و تم تجميعه على جزيرة أجيليكا، و ذلك في أعقاب بناء السد العالي.​ 
معابد أبو سمبل:​ 
المعبد االعظيم (رمسيس الثّاني): وهو احد الآثار التى شيدها الفرعون رمسيس الثاني، و هي أكثر المعابد عظمة و جمالا. و واجهته بإرتفاع 33 مترا، و باتساع 38 متر وبه العديد من تماثيل رمسيس الثاني، كل منها بإرتفاع 20 مترا.​ 
المعبد الأصغر (نيفرتاري):​ 
و يقع شمال المعبد العظيم ، و قد بنى من الصخر فى عهد رمسيس الثاني. و قد تم بناؤه خصيصا إلى إلهة الحب والجمال، هاثر، وأيضا إلى زوجته المفضلة نيفرتاري و يشتمل على ستة تماثيل، أربعة لرمسيس الثّاني وإثنان لزوجته نيفرتاري يزينان الواجهة. و المدخل ثم يؤدي إلى قاعة تحتوي ستة أعمدة وهى التي تحمل كبير الالهة هاثر.​ 
جزيرة فيلة:​ 
جزيرة فيلة هى إحدى الحصون الأقوى على طول حدود مصر الجنوبية، و تفصل النيل إلى قناتين معاكستين فى اسوان .​ 
جزيرة النباتات: توجد وسط المجرى ، و هى قرب جزيرة فيلة، وهى حديقة نباتية، مليئة بالنباتات والأشجار الغريبة استوردت من جميع أنحاء العالم.​ 
جزيرة أجيليكا:​ 
يسكنها الان معبد وآثار جزيرة فيله التي غطتها مياة السد العالي. و معبد فيله فكك ثم تم تجمعيه مرة ثانية على هذه الجزيرة، و هى تبعد حوالي 500 متر من جزيرة فيلا الأصلية ، ويتم بها عروض الصوت والضوء بمختلف اللغات.​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

_الاجواء الفرعونيه فى الحياه العصريه_

تخيل عزيزى انك تعيش الحياه الفرعونيه القديمه التى امضت من الدهر 7000 سبعه الالف سنه انك تعيشها الان فى القرن21 الواحدوالعشرون فى الالفيه العاشره وهى القريه الفرعونيه المصريه و التى توجد ببلدنا وتمتد لحضارتنا وسياحتنا العريقه وتعيشنا الا جواء القديمه كما كان يعيشها اجدادنا القدماء ( الفراعنه ) وهى تمثيل للماضى والحاضر والمستقبل وها هى حضرتنا القديمه والجديده التى تبنى على ايدى مصرينها وابنائها الذين يطورون من حضارتها وتاريخها التى سينحنى عليه الدهر الالف السنين وذلك من خلال 
Travel to Egypt

"ادخلو مصر إن شاء الله آمنين "






احبابى الكرام اسعد الله صباحكم بكل الخير 
احببت المشاركة بجولة مصرية من اجمل بقاع الارض من بلدى الحبيبة 
نبدا Egypt Guide


هاخذكم اليوم لجولة لقرية قريبة من بيتى المسافة فقط نصف ساعة بالسيارة ونصل الى هناك 
اخترتها لتكون اولى المعالم السياحية التى سنقوم بزيارتها حيث مررت عليها كثيرا هى 
القرية الفرعونية فى شارع البحر الاعظم على كورنيش النيل 
هذا مدخل القرية





عرفكم اولا على هذه القرية







وكيف تم انشاءها 
هي قرية عند دخولها نعتقد أننا رجعت آلاف السنين .. 
فمنذ اللحظة التي نبدأ فيها التجول بالقارب خلال القنوات التي تخترق القرية اجد نفسى رجعت للعصر الفرعونى 
مشاهد وأصداء مصر القديمة .. يخيل الى فى النهاية انها رحلة عبر الزمن إلى ماضي بعيد ورائع.
بدأت هذه القرية بحلم .. تخيّل الدكتور حسن رجب بإمكانية إقامة متحف حي بأشخاص حقيقين 
يلبسون ما كان موجودا منذ سبعة آلاف سنة وذلك كان عام 1974
بدأ الدكتور بغرس 5000 شجرة من الأشجار التي كانت تتميز بها مصر الفرعونية
.. 





ثم 
أحضر بذوراً لنبات البردي .. وكذلك الطيور التي كانت شبه منقرضة من العالم .. كل ذلك كي 
يقترب من صورة الحياة في مصر الفرعونية منذ آلاف السنين
وشيئاً فشيئاً بدأ الحلم يتحقق .. حتى أصبحت القرية الفرعونية مفتوحة للزيارات منذ عام 1984
، وأدخلت عليها بعض الإضافات والتعديلات عام 1992 
نبدا الان فى التجول اتفضلوا معى 
هذا مدخل القرية 





فى داخل القرية سنعيش الحياة الفرعونية على طبيعتها 
انظروا لهذه المجموعة تصنع السفن بنفس طريقة الفراعنة .. 





نتجول فى مكان اخر ايه رايكم





ايه رايكم نتعرف عل شكل الريف والزراعة فى مصر الفرعونية 
الزراعة عند الفراعنة وحياة الريف 





الفلاح المصرى القديم [





المراة الفرعونية كانت تشارك زوجها وشاركت فى العمل
هناك رعى الاغنام





انظروا لهذا
هناك مشاهد لحكاية النبي موسى عليه السلام والتقاطه وهو رضيع وحتى العاملين في المشاهد يلبسون الزي الفرعوني الأصيل 





يه رايكم نتعرف على المصرى القديم فقد ابتكر فن الرسم والنحت 
شاهدوا مع هذه اللوحات 
فن النحت والرسم





نتجول لمكان اخر اتفضلوا معى





فى هذا الركن خاص بشرح لطريقة التحنيط 
هذا العلم الذى حير العالم الى الان لم يصلوا الى سر التحنيط 










وهنا نتعرف على صناعة الاسلحة 
وقد كانت الأسلحة قبل الدولة الحديثة محدودة في نطاق ضيق من الأنواع والأشكال ،
اذ تألفت من العصي والسكاكين والخناجر والفؤوس والأقواس البسيطة والسهام والرماح ، 
وكانت هذه الأسلحة تصنع من خشب ونحاس وصوان



عند غزو الهكسوس لمصر وحملات تحتمس الثالث المتعددة فاستحدثت أساليب متقدمة
في انتاج الأسلحة باستخدام البرونز، والحديد في صناعة النصل والمقبض ،
مع ادخال القوس المزدوج والمركبات التي تجرها الخيل ،بالاضافة إلى استجلاب أنواعا أخرى من الأسلحة 
ايه رايكم فى جانب الجمال ما احلى المراة الفرعونية التى سحرت الجميع بجمالها واناقتها
ايه رايكم نقترب من هؤلاء البنات لنرى ماذا يفعلن ؟
انهن يقمن بصناعة العطور





المراة الفرعونية سيدة الحسن والجمال هكذا استحقت ان تلقب لم تنس عطورها لتصبح كالزهرة الجميلة اليانعة وكان العطر ((المنديسي)) من أشهر العطور لدى المرأة الفرعونية أغلاها ثمناً لما يحتويه من مواد عطرية وزيوت خاصة، فالعطر هو خير زاد لجسدها وجمالها وروحها.
ايه رايكم ننتقل لمكان اخر 





ايه رايكم نذهب لهذه الجزيزة لنتعرف عما تحتويه 
وصلنا الان 







بداخل الجزيرة صورة لمعبد الاقصر نسخة مصغرة لمعبد الاقصر 
يلا بينا نتجول بين اركان الجزيزة





هذه صوره لتمثال من الفراعنه في مدخل بيت فرعوني لطبقة الاثرياء 





وده صوره لغرفة تقديم القرابين للآلهه اللي كانوا يعبدوها وقتها وكان دخول الغرفه مقتصر على الملك والكاهن 





وهنا مقبرة توت عنخ آمون
الصورتين التاليتين عباره عن تصوير لمعركه قامت بين رمسيس الثاني وملك الحيثيين بقادش في سوريا 
والى الان لم يعرف من المنتصر في تلك المعركه الا ان كلا من رمسيس الثاني وملك الحيثيين تعاهدوا على الصلح عام 1280 قبل الميلاد وتزوج رمسيس الثاني من بنت ملك الحيثيين وكانت اول معاهدة صلح مكتوبه في التاريخ وعرفت مصر على اثرها بانها بلد السلام.ونظرا لاهمية تلك المعركه قام قدماء المصريين بنقشها على جدران معبد رمسيس وعلى جدران مقبرة توت عنخ امون.
شاهدوا معى الصور التالية 





سريره وهو صغير





صوره للتابوت اللي يحمل المومياء





ايه رايكم فى بعض الترفيه ونذهب لبزار القرية
وهذا ركن للمشغولات الفرعونية والخزف





بزار
عندما يرسو بنا المركب سنمر الان على أحد المعابد الخاصة بالملك توت عنخ آمون الملك الفرعوني الصغيرثم تمر بك 
الجولة على بيت أحد النبلاء الفراعنة لتتعرف كيف كان الخدم يقومون بكل شيء ولترى عربته الحربية وكرسي زوجته التي يحملنها الوصيفات على مقعد خاص إلى غرفة أو مكان تريده داخل المنزل أو خارجه .. من أبدع المناظر زيارة غرفة الزينة لزوجة النبيل .. حيث ستشاهد فتاة حلوة وهي تتزين وحولها وصيفاتها .. وسترى أدوات الزينة المستخدمة في ذلك الحين ..
كما يوجد بالداخل حدائق كبيرة للأطفال .. 
ومحلات لشراء التذكارات .. والمشغولات الفرعونية​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

واخيرا صورة للنيل بعد انتهاء جولتنا 

وكانت هذه الصور تعبر عن الاجواء الفرعونيه فى الحياه العصريه 


تعرف على كل الاحصائيات عن السياحه مع
Egypt Travel Search 

تشير البيانات الاولية الصادرة عن وزارة السياحة والاثار الى ان هناك ارتفاعا ملحوظا في عدد الزوار الكلي القادمين بنسبة بلغت حوالي 13,3 في المائة حيث بلغ اجمالي عدد الزوار القادمين الكلي خلال شهر تشرين الثاني الماضي ما مجموعه 567,933 زائرا مقابل 501,091 زائرا خلال شهر تشرين الثاني من عام 2008 وذلك نتيجة ارتفاع عدد سياح المبيت بنسبة بلغت حوالي %15 حيث بلغ عددهم خلال فترة القياس ما مجموعه 300,052 سائحا مقابل 260,469 سائحا خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2008 وارتفع عدد زوار اليوم الواحد بنسبة بلغت حوالي %11 حيث بلغ عددهم خلال الفترة المشار اليها من عام 2009 ما مجموعه 267,881زائرا مقابل 240,622 زائرا خلال شهر تشرين الثاني من عام 2008 . 
وهذه صور للسائحين الذين يأتو لزياره هذه المعالم السياحيه




























أما الزوار القادمين من دول الخليج العربي فارتفعت نسبتهم بمعدل 39 في المائة لتصل في تشرين الثاني للعام الحالي الى 100,453 مقارنة بنفس الفترة من العام الماضي حيث وصلت النسبة الى052,27.
أما زوار الدول العربية الاخرى فارتفعت نسبتهم بمعدل 11 في المائة لتصل في تشرين الثاني للعام الحالي الى 256,743مقارنة بنفس الفترة من العام الماضي حيث وصلت الاعداد الى 801,132.
وارتفعت أيضا نسبة اردني مقيم في الخارج الى 13 في المائة لتصل في تشرين الثاني للعام الحالي الى 61,113 مقارنة بنفس الفترة من العام الماضي حيث وصلت الى 549,35.اما بالنسبة للفترة التراكمية من هذا العام فقد شهدت ارتفاعا طفيفا في عدد الزوار الكلي بنسبة بلغت حوالي 0,3 % ، حيث ارتفع عدد سياح المبيت بنسبة بلغت حوالي 1,6% وبلغ اجمالي عدد سياح المبيت خلال هذه الفترة من عام 2009 ما مجموعه 287,194,3 سائحا مقابل362,534,3 سائحا خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2008 ، ولكن انخفض عدد زوار اليوم الواحد بنسبة بلغت حوالي 1في المائة حيث بلغ اجمالي عدد زوار اليوم الواحد خلال الفترة المشار اليها من عام 2009 ما مجموعه 637,640,3 زائرا مقابل 561,180,3 زائرا لنفس الفترة من عام 2008 ، ويعتبر هذا الوضع جيدا بالنسبة لتوجهات الوزارة والتي تسعى الى زيادة اعداد سياح المبيت الذين يقضون ليلة فاكثر في المملكة والحد من عدد زوار اليوم الواحد الذين يزورون البلاد لعدة ساعات فقط وتشجيعهم على اطالة مدة الاقامة.وانخفضت نسبة زوار الجنسية الاجنبية بمعدل - 6 في المائة في تشرين الثاني للعام الحالي حيث وصلت الى 762,442,1 مقارنة بنفس الفترة من العام الماضي حيث وصلت الى 202,233,1.
أما الزوار القادمين من دول الخليج العربي فارتفعت نسبتهم بمعدل 5 في المائة لتصل في تشرين الثاني للعام الحالي الاعداد الى 430,593,1 سائحا مقارنة بنفس الفترة من العام الماضي حيث وصلت الى 840,033,1.
أما زوار الدول العربية الاخرى فانخفضت نسبتهم بمعدل 0,1 - في المائة لتصل في تشرين الثاني للعام الحالي الى 035,090,3 مقارنة بنفس الفترة من العام الماضي حيث وصلت الى 914,390,3.وارتفعت أيضا نسبة اردني مقيم في الخارج الى 6,3 في المائة لتصل في تشرين الثاني للعام الحالي الى 808,688 مقارنة بنفس الفترة من العام الماضي حيث وصلت الى 067,067.
أما عن المقبوضات السياحية"الدخل السياحي" فتشير البيانات الاولية الصادرة عن البنك المركزي الى ان مقدار الدخل السياحي خلال شهر تشرين الثاني 2009 قد ارتفع بنسبة بلغت حوالي 10,5% اما بالنسبة للفترة التراكمية ( كانون الثاني - تشرين الثاني 2009 ) قد انخفض بنسبة بلغت حوالي 0,8% حيث بلغ ما مجموعه (1899,7) دينار خلال فترة القياس المشار اليها من عام 2009 مقابل ما مجموعه (1915,6) دينار خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2008 .
وقد تم توزيع الدخل حسب الجنسية ، حيث بلغ مقدار الدخل السياحي المتأتي من دول الخليج العربي خلال الفترة المشار اليها من عام 2009 ما مجموعه (376) مليون دينار مقابل (364,2) مليون خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2008 بنسبة ارتفاع بلغت حوالي 3,2% ومن الدول العربية الاخرى (462,8) مليون دينار مقابل (474,5) لعام 2008 اي بنسبة انخفاض بلغت حوالي 2,5% ومن الاجانب ( 516,2) مليون دينار مقابل (544,7) مليون لعام 2008 بنسبة انخفاض بلغت حوالي 7% ، اما الدخل السياحي المحصل من الاردنيين المقيمين في الخارج فقد بلغ حوالي (544,7) مليون دينار مقابل (521,6) مليون خلال لنفس الفترة من عام 2008 بنسبة ارتفاع بلغت 44, % .أما عن المجموعات السياحية فتبين من خلال دراسة مؤشرات اعداد السياح القادمين بشكل مجموعات سياحية بأنه هناك ارتفاعا بعدد السياح خلال شهر تشرين الاول الماضي بنسبة بلغت حوالي 2% اما بالنسبة للفترة التراكمية ( كانون الثاني - تشرين الاول ) فهناك انخفاض بنسبة بلغت حوالي %13 ومن الجدير بالذكر بان هناك ارتفاعا بمعدل الاقامة بنسبة بلغت حوالي %13 حيث بلغ معدل اقامة السياح حوالي 5 ليالي مقابل 4,3 ليلة خلال نفس الفترة من عام 2008 .​


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

منتجع افريكانو بارك - من اجمل المتنزهات المفتوحه في مصر

يقع هذا المتنزه في طريق الاسكندرية القاهره الصحراوي

وهو من اروع المتنزهات المفتوحه في مصر

كما يمكنكم مشاهدة الافتراس الطبيعي


والمرور بجانب الحيوانات المفترسة ومشاهده الطبيعه الخلابة

اترككم مع الصور































































احد زوار المتنزه





العائلات تجد كل وسائل الترفيه والمتعه داخل المتنزة








هنا فندق خاص لمحبي هواية الصيد حيث يمكنهم ممارسة هوايتهم في البحيرات المفتوحه بجوار الفندق كما يوجد به اماكن لتجهيز المعدات والاداوت
















​


----------



## جيلان (4 مارس 2010)

*حقيقى اكتر من رائع انى بل
جمييل جدا 
متابعين معك 

بس فظيع افريكانو بارك والحيوانات معدية من جمبك وممكن تلعبى بالقرود عادى جدا صحابى راحوا وحكاولى كمان وبجد قريب هروحه*


----------



## اني بل (4 مارس 2010)

اكيد ورح نكون بنعمة الرب مع الاحلى دائما"


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

*قصر عابدين ( قصر الخديوى إسماعيـل) بحى عابدين - القاهرة - جمهورية مصر العربية *
*وهو من أقدم القصور المملوكة للدولة ويستخدم كمتحف الأن ويمكن للكل أن يزوره .*
*وأسيبكم مع صور القصر .*​ 


 




 



 


 


 


 



 


 


 


 


 
*دة قصر من قصور مبنيه بيد وفكر الإنسان وموجودة على سطح الكرة الأرضية تخيلوا ما صنع لنا رب المجد فى ملكوت السموات .*
*شوفوا دة إتكلف كام مليون أو مليار أنا معرفش بس شوفوا رب المجد يسوع المسيح حيدينا الملكوت بسماع كلامه اللى موجود فى الأنجيل المقدس وصوم وصلاة وشوية ضيق كله يهون علشان خاطر القصور بتاعة أبونا السماوى .*
*ربنا يبارككم وتقدروا تغلبوا عدو الخير .*
*الرب يفرح قلوبكم .*
*آميـــــــــــــن .*​ 
__________________


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

قناة السويس :




*

*​ 


*قناة السويس، هي قناة مائية تقع إلى الغرب من شبه جزيرة سيناء، وهي عبارة عن ممر ملاحي بطول 163 كم في مصر بين بورسعيد على البحر الأبيض المتوسط والسويس على البحر الأحمر.*​ 


*وتعتبر مصر أول دولة تقوم بشق قناة صناعية بأرضها .*​ 



*ونربط قناة السويس بين البحر الاحمر والبحر المتوسط .*​ 


*فكرة حفر قناة السويس"*​ 




*

*​ 



*ترجع فكرة حفر قناة السويس بين البحرين المتوسط والأحمر إلى أقدم العصور، حيث أن مصر شقت أول قناة صناعية على وجه الأرض، فقد حفر الفراعنة قناة تربط بين النيل والبحر الأحمر، وذلك بعد أكتشاف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح *​ 



*و أستمر حفر القناة عشر سنوات تقريباً بواسطة العمال المصريين، وافتتحت القناة لأول مرة للملاحة البحرية في 17 نوفمبر عام 1869 وكان عمق القناة يوم حوالي 8 أمتار ومساحة القطاع المائى 304 متر مربع وحمولة أكبر سفينة تعبرها 5000 طن .*​ 





*وتتمتع قناة السويس بموقعها الجغرافي المتميز والتي تعتبر من أقصر الطرق بين الشرق والغرب *​ 






*صورة لمدخل قناة السويس قديما : *​ 






*

*​ 





*بعد قيام ثورة يوليو 1952، قام الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر بتأميم القناة في خطاب ألقاه في (18 ذي الحجة 1375هـ= 26 يوليو 1956م) لتصبح الإدارة مصرية خالصة،*​ 



*سجل التاريخ ان أول دولة شقت قناة صناعية عبر أراضيها لتربط البحر المتوسط بالأحمر عن طريق النيل وفروعه، وأول من أنشاها سنوسرت الثالث أحد ملوك مصر وافتتحت عام 1874 ق.م ثم أهملت وأعيد فتحها عدة مرات: *
*-قناة الملك سنوسرت الثالث عام 1874 ق.م *
*-قناة سيتى الأول عام 1310 ق.م *
*-قناة نخاو عام 610 ق.م *
*-قناة دارا الأول عام 510 ق.م *
*-قناة بطليموس الثانى عام 285 ق.م *
*-قناة الرومان (راجان) عام 117 ق.م *
*-قناة أمير المؤمنين عام 640 م. *
*-قناة السويس هى أول قناة تربط بين البحرين الأحمر والمتوسط مباشرة وافتتحت للملاحة الدولية فى 17 نوفمبر 1869. *
*-أممت مصر قناة السويس فى 26 يوليو 1956. *
*-أغلقت القناة 5 مرات آخرها وأخطرها بسبب ظروف عدوان يونيو 1967 "وأستمرت مغلقة لمدة 8 سنوات". *
*-تم إعادة فتح القناة للملاحة فى 5 يونيو 1975. *​ 

*خصائص القناة الملاحية *​ 

*الأطوال: *
*-الطول الكلى 190.250 كم *
*-من الشمندورة المضيئة الى فنار بورسعيد 19.500 كم *
*-من منطقة الإنتظار الى المدخل الجنوبى 8.500 كم *
*-من بورسعيد الى الإسماعيلية 78.500 كم *
*-من الإسماعيلية الى بورتوفيق 83.750 كم *
*-طول الأجزاء المزدوجة 78 كم *
*-عرض صفحة الماء (شمال/جنوب) 280/345 م *
*-العرض بين الشمندورات (شمال/جنوب) 195/215 م *
*-عمق القناة 22.5 م *
*-أقصى غاطس مصرح به لعبور السفن 62 قدم *
*-مساحة القطاع المائى 4800/4 م *
*-أقصى حمولة ساكنة 210.000 طن *
*-السرعة المسموح بها للناقلات المحملة 13 كم/ساعة *
*-السرعة المسموح بها للناقلات الفارغة 14 كم/ساعة *​ 

*الطول الكلى 190.250 كم -من الشمندورة المضيئة الى فنار بورسعيد 19.500 كم -من منطقة الإنتظار الى المدخل الجنوبى 8.500 كم -من بورسعيد الى الإسماعيلية 78.500 كم -من الإسماعيلية الى بورتوفيق 83.750 كم -طول الأجزاء المزدوجة 78 كم -عرض صفحة الماء (شمال/جنوب) 280/345 م -العرض بين الشمندورات (شمال/جنوب) 195/215 م -عمق القناة 22.5 م -أقصى غاطس مصرح به لعبور السفن 62 قدم -مساحة القطاع المائى 4800/4 م -أقصى حمولة ساكنة 210.000 طن -السرعة المسموح بها للناقلات المحملة 13 كم/ساعة -السرعة المسموح بها للناقلات الفارغة 14 كم/ساعة *​ 

*مميزات الملاحة فى القناة *​ 

*- أطول قناة فى العالم بدون أهوسة. *
*- الملاحة فيها نهارا وليلا. *
*- نسبة الحوادث فيها ضئيلة جدا إذا قيست بالقنوات الاخرى. *
*- من الممكن توسيعها وتعميقها فى أى وقت طبقا لتطور أحجام السفن. *
*- إدخال نظام المراقبة الالكترونية للملاحة بما فى ذلك شبكات رادار حديثة. *
*- أصبحت القناة تسمح بعبور الناقلات العملاقة وهى فارغة. *​تاثير القناة على التجارة العالمية 

*تبلغ المسافة بين ميناء جده (المملكة العربية السعودية) وميناء كونستانزا (بالبحر الأسود) 11771 ميلا عن طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح، بينما تبلغ هذه المسافة 1698 ميلا فقط عن طريق قناة السويس، وبذلك تحقق القناة وفرا فى المسافة يبلغ حوالى 86%. *
*-تبلغ نسبة التوفير فى المسافة بين طوكيو فى اليابان، وميناء روتردام فى هولندا 23% بالمقارنة مع طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح. *
*-تستخدم قناة السويس فى نقل 7% من تجارة العالم المنقولة بحرا و35 % ينقل من وإلى موانىء البحر الأحمر والخليج العربى، بينما 20% من وإلى موانىء الهند وجنوب شرق آسيا، و39% ينقل من وإلى منطقة الشرق الأقصى*
*. *​ 




*نظام الملاحة فى القناة *​ 

*-الأولى: من بورسعيد ويبدأ عبورها الساعة 100. *
*-الثانية: من بورسعيد ويبدأ عبورها الساعة 700. *
*-الثالثة: من السويس ويبدأ عبورها الساعة 600. *
*- الإرشاد إجبارى فى القناة لكل السفن العابرة، ويتبادل الإرشاد 4 مرشدين على كل سفينة. *
*-السرعة المسموح بها للسفن أثناء عبورها تتراوح بين 13 و 14 كم فى الساعة تبعا لنوعها وحمولتها ما عدا فى القطاع الجنوبى فالسرعة تتراوح بين 11 و 14 كم بناء على إتجاه تيار المد والجزر وسرعته*​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

*مدينة نيويورك * New York City **​ 
*كانت مستعمرة هولندية و قد كان اسمها سابقا نيو امستردام هي أكبر المدن الأمريكية و إحدى أكبرها و أحد أهم مراكز التجارة و المال في العالم. نيويورك هي أيضا أكبر مدن ولاية نيويورك الأمريكية (New York State)، كما تعد المدينة عاصمة اقتصادية للولايات المتحدة لكثرة مقار الشركات و البنوك العالمية فيها. يوجد بها مقر هيئة الأمم المتحدة و سوق الأوراق المالية داو جونز.*​ 
*

*​ 

*من أشهر أحيائها: مانهاتن و برونكس و بروكلين و سنترال بارك. بها شارع مشهور يدعى شارع برودواي، تقام فيه العديد من العروض المسرحية.*​ 

*اشــــهر المعـــالم السيــاحيــــه في مديـــنة نيويـــــــــورك *​ 

*جزيرة مانهاتن Manhattan Island*​ 
*



*​ 
*تحتوي جزيرة مانهاتن على التالي:*​ 

*1- تايمز سكوير Times Square *​ 
*اشهر و اهم ميدان في مدينة نيويورك الذي يقيم فيه احتفالات راس السنة الميلادية ويميز ناطحات السحاب و اعلانات التجارية الالكترونية الكبيرة*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 




*2- متحف الشمع Madame Tussauds*​ 
*هو عبارة عن متحف يحتوي على تماثيل من شمع للشخصيات مشهورة زعماء دول وامم و فنانيين و رياضيين ...*​ 



*3- الحديقة المركزية Central Park*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 

*4- المتحف الامريكى للتاريخ الطبيعي American Museum of Natural History*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 






*5- ناطحة امباير ستيت Empire State Building*​ 
*وهي اكبر ناطحة سحاب في امريكا وهو تتكون من 102 طابق*​ 
*

*​ 
*



*​ 





*6- وول ستريت Wall Street*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 





*7- تمثال الحرية Statue of Liberty*​ 
*

*
*هو عمل فني نحتي قامت فرنسا بإهدائه إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في 28 أكتوبر عام 1886 كهدية تذكارية، بهدف توثيق عري الصداقة بين البلدين بمناسبة الذكري المئوية للثورة الأمريكية (1775-1783).*​ 






*8- جزيرة إيليس Ellis Island*​ 
*

*​ 






*8- مركز التجارة العالمي World Trade Center*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 





*12- الامم المتحدة United Nations*​ 


*

*​ 

__________________


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

الكل معزوم على فندق الحب في أمريكا

شوفو الصور


















































​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

رح أخذكم معي في جولة سياحية سريعة ثم نتابع مشوارنا الطويل بنعمة الرب ...دعونا نستمتع معا"برحلة حول العالم هههههههه​ 

اوكى نبدا​ 
جولة خفيفة حول العالم 
الشانزيليزية ( فرنسا )​ 




​ 
ستوكهولم ( هولندا )





​ 
برج أيفيل ( فرنسا )​ 


الأقصر ( مصر )​ 







بحيرة كونسا ( ألمانيا )​ 






مدينة بروكلن نيويورك​ 







ريودي جانيرو ( البرازيل )







سن دياجو الامريكية 







سان فرانسيسكو







سنغافورة








مدينة كان الفرنسية







شنجهاي ( الصين )





​ 

سيدني الاسترالية







لندن







يوكوهاما اليابان







أسطنبول ( تركيا )







شتاء القدس 







الأسكندرية







مدينة في فرنسا 






__________________​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

اليكم بعض المعلومات التي وردتني عن دقليديانوس والمسيحية في مصر

دقليديانوس والمسيحية فى مصر

ولد دقلديانوس (بالإنجليزية: Diocletian) عام 245 م في مدينة سالونا salona بولاية دالماشيا باقليم ايلليريا المطل على البحر الادرياتى شرق ايطاليا ، و كان ابواه فقيرين, انضم إلى طبقة الفرسان ووصل إلى رتبة دوق (اى قائد الفرسان ) في ولاية ميسيا ، ثم اصبح قائد قوات الحرس الامبراطورى الخاص و هى من الوظائف الخطيرة ، و تجلت كفاءته العسكرية في حرب فارس, و بعد موت الامبراطور نوريانوس ( 283 – 284 م ) اعترف به بانه اجدر شخص بعرش الامبراطورية

كان اسم دقلديانوس الحقيقى (ديوقليز ) و قد اختار اسم دقلديانوس بعد ان اعتلى العرش و اتخذ دقلديانوس لنفسه تاجا (عصابة عريضة مرصعة بالآلئ ) و اثوابا من الحرير و الذهب ، و احذية مرصعة بالحجارة الكريمة . و ابتعد عن اعين الناس في قصره ، و حتى على زائره ان يمروا بين صفين من الخصيان و الحجاب و امناء القصر ذوى الالقاب و الرتب ، و ان يركعوا و يقبلوا اطراف ثيابه

عمود السوارى ( بومباى )اطلق هذا الاسم عليه فى القرون الوسطى وهو من الجرانيت الذى يبلغ ارتفاعه من 25 متر 

و اقيم وسط اثار السيرابيوم عام 297 م تخليدا لذكرى الامبراطور دقلديانوس

وكان عصر " دقلديانوس" نقطة تحول في التاريخ القديم من عصر الامبراطورية الرومانية إلى العصرالبيزنطي عندما أعتلى "' دقلديانوس "' عرش الأمبراطورية الرومانية في سنة 284 ميلادية حاول إدخال بعض الأصلاحات بإدماج ولايات وتقسيم ولايات أخرى .. وقسمت مصر التى كانت حتى ذلك الوقت ولاية واحده إلى ثلاثة أقسام يحكم كل قسم حاكم مدنى أما السلطة العسكرية فقد وضعت في يد قائد يسمي دوق مصر 

موقف دقلديانوس من المسيحية و المسيحيين


حرص دقلديانوس معظم سنوات حكمه على اتباع سياسة تسامح دينى مع المسيحيين ، ثم تحولت سياسته ضد المسيحيين في اواخر حكمه ، فاصدر دقلديانوس اربعة مراسيم فيما بين سنتى 302-305 م تحث على اضهاد المسيحيين ، و قد شهدت هذه المراسيم حرق الاناجيل و الكتب الدينية و منع المسيحيين من التجمع و تحريم القيام باى صلوات او طقوس دينية ، و قتل كل الرجال و النساء و الاولاد الذين يرفضون تقديم القرابين للالة الوثنية .

أصدر الإمبراطور دقلديانوس منشورًا جاء فيه: 

1- يجب هدم الكنائس وإزالتهما من الوجود. 

2- يجب حرق جميع الكتب المقدسة التي للمسيحيين. 

3- يُطرد فورًا جميع المسيحيين الموظفين بالدولة. 

4- حرمان العبيد من الحرية إن ظلوا مسيحيين. 

5- يجب على الجميع تقديم الذبائح والبخور للآلهة ومعاقبة كل من يخالف أوامر الإمبراطورية ويعرض نفسه لأشد أنواع العقاب والعذاب حتى الموت. 

وبالفعل فور صدور هذا المنشور، سرت موجة من الاضطهادات في كل ربوع الإمبراطورية. وأمام هذه الاضطهادات وإعادة بناء هياكل للأوثان وسجن رؤساء الكنائس استشهد الكثيرين

وقد لاقى المسيحيون فى أواخر القرن الثالث الميلادى العذاب والاضطهاد على يد الأمبراطور دقلديانوس وقد أطلق على هذه الفترة عصر الشهداء لكثرة من استشهد فيها من الأقباط واتخذ القبط من السنه التى اعتلى فيها دقلديانوس العرش (عام 284م) بداية للتقويم القبطى. ومن ابرز مظاهر هذا العصر انتشار النزعة التصوفية بين المسيحيين والتى نتج عنها قيام الرهبنه وانشاء الأديرة العديدة فى جميع انحاء مصر كما ان لهذا العصر أهمية تاريخية حيث يعتبر حلقة الوصل بين العصر اليونانى الرومانى والعصر الاسلامي​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

بورتو مارينا مدينه سياحيه جديده داخل مصر​ 
ليست مارينا التي تعرفوها .. وإنما مدينة أخرى متكاملة بها كل ما تتخيله وما تحتاجه​ 
بعد إقامة مدينة شرم الشيخ والنجاح الكبير الذي حققته عالمياً في جذب ملايين السياح .. ولازالت قادرة على جذب ملايين أخرى ، تم اختيار مكان آخر لإقامة مدينة على مستوى شرم الشيخ وأكثر .. ولكن هذه المرة على البحر المتوسط
وبالطبع كان التفكير هو أن يكون هذا المكان مختلف عن شرم الشيخ وألا يكون نسخة منها ​ 
ويوجد بها الاتى:​ 
- ميناء يخوت يضم أكثر من 1400 يخت .. وهو أول ميناء لليخوت في أفريقيا ويمكنك استئجار قارب لك أنت وعائلتك بمفردكم .. وتتجول به داخل قنوات المدينة
- ملاهي مائية كاملة
- شواطيء خاصة للسيدات فقط .. ليس حمام سباحة مغلق للسيدات .. وإنما شاطيء كامل خاص بهن
- تأخذك اليخت من رصيف المدينة في جولة داخل المدينة ذاتها حيث تخترقها قنوات مائية كالموجودة في مدينة البندقية الإيطالية
- بها 15 مطعم .. مثل : تشيليز - جوني كارينوز - آلان لو نوتر - بينوس - ريترو ، بالإضافة لمطاعم مصرية ولبنانية وتايلاندية
- مول به محلات للماركات العالمية والعديد من الكافيهات
- فنادق بها أكثر من 10 آلاف غرفة
- بها 5 مستشفيات للسياحة العلاجية يشرف عليها أشهر المراكز الطبية العالمية
- مدرسة خاصة لتعليم الغطس ( Diving ) وبها مدربين من سويسرا
- الحياة هناك تستمر حتى الخامسة فجراً .. حيث يسهر السياح أمام البحر في كافيهات منتظرين شروق الشمس ويأخذوا جولتهم في أفخر اليخوت
- ملاعب جولف وتنس .. وملاعب خاصة بالإطفال من سن 4 إلى 12 سنة ، بها برامج خاصة للأطفال .. حيث يمكن للأمهات ترك أطفالهم هناك في أمان ، وبها ملاعب أخرى للأطفال من 12 إلى 16 سنة وتسمى mini club​ 

وهى تبعد عن القاهرة بـ 230 كيلو فقط ، وعن الإسكندرية بـ 100 كيلو​ 
من يريد الإستفسار عن الفنادق هناك .. أو لديه أي سؤال حول بورتو مارينا يمكنه الإتصال بمقرهم في القاهرة
تليفون : 4143725 أو 4153471
وعنوانهم هو : 93 شارع الميرغني - مبنى جوني كارينوز - الدور السابع - مصر الجديدة​ 
وكعادتها مصر الجميلة والمتجددة دائماً .. ​

تبني كل عام مشاريع ضخمة ومدن جديدة لم يكن لها وجود​ 
والجهود المبذولة كثيرة جداً ​ 
لتحقيق المكانة السياحية اللائقة بمصر ..​ 

آخر هذه المشاريع هو منتجع على مستوى عالمي ​ 
يضاهي أجمل أماكن العالم .. ​ 
وستروا الصور وستعرفوا إمكانيات مصر السياحية​ 
التي حصرها الكثير في القاهرة ​ 
ولا يرون مصر سوى من خلال القاهرة​ 
المكان انتهى وهو جاهز ويستقبل السياح في أي وقت​ 

المكان هو بورتو مارينا​ 
ليست مارينا التي تعرفوها .. ​ 
وإنما مدينة أخرى متكاملة بها كل ما تتخيله وما تحتاجه​ 
تبعد عن القاهرة بـ 230 كيلو فقط ، ​ 
وعن الإسكندرية بـ 100 كيلو​ 

هيا نبدأ بالتعرف أكثر على هذه التحفة المصرية​ 



بعد إقامة مدينة شرم الشيخ والنجاح الكبير الذي حققته عالمياً ​ 
في جذب ملايين السياح .. ولازالت قادرة على جذب ملايين أخرى ، ​ 
تم اختيار مكان آخر لإقامة مدينة على مستوى شرم الشيخ وأكثر .. ​ 
ولكن هذه المرة على البحر المتوسط​ 
وبالطبع كان التفكير هو أن يكون هذا المكان مختلف عن شرم الشيخ​ 
وألا يكون نسخة منها ..​ 
فتم الآتي :​ 

- تم بناء ميناء يخوت يضم أكثر من 1400 يخت ..​ 
وهو أول ميناء لليخوت في أفريقيا​ 
- تم بناء ملاهي مائية كاملة​ 
- شواطيء خاصة للسيدات فقط .. ليس حمام سباحة مغلق للسيدات ..​ 
وإنما شاطيء كامل خاص بهن​ 
- تأخذك اليخوت من رصيف المدينة في جولة داخل المدينة ​ 
ذاتها حيث تخترقها قنوات مائية كالموجودة في مدينة البندقية الإيطالية​ 
- بها 15 مطعم .. مثل : تشيليز - جوني كارينوز - آلان لو نوتر - بينوس - ريترو ،​ 
بالإضافة لمطاعم مصرية ولبنانية وتايلاندية​ 
- مول به محلات للماركات العالمية والعديد من الكافيهات​ 
- فنادق بها أكثر من 10 آلاف غرفة​ 
- بها 5 مستشفيات للسياحة العلاجية ​ 
يشرف عليها أشهر المراكز الطبية العالمية​ 
- مدرسة خاصة لتعليم الغطس ( Diving ) ​ 
وبها مدربين من سويسرا​ 
- الحياة هناك تستمر حتى الخامسة فجراً ..​ 
حيث يسهر السياح أمام البحر في كافيهات منتظرين شروق الشمس​ 
ويأخذوا جولتهم في أفخر اليخوت​ 
- ملاعب جولف وتنس .. وملاعب خاصة بالإطفال​ 
من سن 4 إلى 12 سنة ، بها برامج خاصة للأطفال ..​ 
حيث يمكن للأمهات ترك أطفالهم هناك في أمان ،​ 
وبها ملاعب أخرى للأطفال من 12 إلى 16 سنة ​ 
وتسمى mini club​ 
- سيتم بناء مطار دولي عام 2010​ 

نأتي للجزء الحلو من الموضوع .. ​ 
سأعرض لكم 11 صورة تـُظهر لكم جمال بورتو مارينا ..​ 





​ 

المدينة بوجه عام كما تبدو من البحر​ 





​ 

رصيف اليخوت الذي يميز المدينة ​ 
عن سائر المدن المصرية السياحية​ 
وهو ميناء عالمي يستقبل اليخوت من جميع أنحاء العالم .. ​ 
ويتسع حتى الآن لـ 1400 يخت​ 
يمكنك استئجار قارب لك أنت وعائلتك بمفردكم ..​ 
وتتجول به داخل قنوات المدينة​ 





​ 

الشارع الرئيسي هناك .. ممتليء بالكافيهات والمطاعم​ 
وهو أمام البحر مباشرة​ 
يمتد اليوم هنا حتى الفجر .. ​ 
وبعده يبدأ يوم جديد لا ينتهي إلى بفجر اليوم التالي​ 
فالحياة مستمرة طوال اليوم وطوال السنة ​ 
وليست في الصيف فقط​ 






​ 

المدينة كما تبدو من زاوية أخرى​ 





​ 

القنوات المائية التي تخترق بورت مارينا​ 
مثل مدينة البندقية الإيطالية​ 
تمشي بكم القوارب في جولة ممتعة بين المباني الزاهية​ 





​ 






​ 


جزء من مول بورتو مارينا ..​ 





​ 


جزء من المطاعم هناك ..​ 
أمريكية وصينية وإيطالية ومصرية ولبنانية .. إلخ​ 




​ 
أحد الفنادق من أعلى​ 




​ 
الغرف من الداخل ومطلة مباشرة على البحر​ 

نصيحتي لكم الآن هو عدم تفويت هذه الزيارة ..​ 
يعني يمكن تخصيص 5 أيام لهذا المكان .. ​ 
ولن يكلفك سوى تاكسي من الإسكندرية سيستغرق ساعة فقط​ 

من يريد الإستفسار عن الفنادق هناك .. ​ 
أو لديه أي سؤال حول بورتو مارينا​ 
يمكنه الإتصال بمقرهم في القاهرة​ 
تليفون : 4143725 أو 4153471​ 
وعنوانهم هو : 93 شارع الميرغني - ​ 
مبنى جوني كارينوز - الدور السابع -​ 
مصر الجديدة​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

اليكم بعض من الصور المقتطفة من قبلي لمصر ههههههههه

شايفيني هناك .... أنا أمشي ...ههه


















*اللغة*
العربية (اللغة الرسمية) والإنجليزية والفرنسية شائعتا الاستخدام











*المناخ*
حار جاف صيفاٌ، معتدل في الشتاء







التضاريس
صحراء شاسعة يتوسطها وادي النيل والدلتا







​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

*محافظة المنيا*​ 




​ 
هي إحدى محافظات مصر. عاصمتها مدينة المنيا. هي واحدة من أهم محافظات صعيد مصر وذلك بسبب موقعها المتوسط وما تضمه من مواقع أثرية فريدة، أيضا بها جامعة كبيرة تضم خمسة عشرة كلية تشتهر بأنها عروس الصعيد الجميلة، ومحافظة المنيا تمتد بطول نهر النيل بمسافة 135 كم تقريبا مع عرض متوسط حوالي 18 كم. تصل مساحة المحافظة 32279 كم مربعا. ويصل عدد السكان إلى 3,686 مليون نسمة. معدل المواليد 33 مولود لكل 1000 نسمة، أما معدل الوفيات 7 لكل 1000 نسمة. تصل الكثافة السكانية إلى 1,528.41 نسمة لكل كم مربعا​ 
شعار المنيا​ 




​ 

واهم ما ذكر فى الموقع الرسمة بالمحافظة​ 

وما يخص تقسيمها​ 

المنيا​ 
ملوي​ 
ابوقرقاص​ 
ديرمواس​ 

*اثار مدينة ملوي *

*متحف الآثار *

تمتاز مدينة ملوى عن غيرها من المدن فى وجود متحف الآثار بها ويقع متحف آثار ملوى بموقع ممتاز فى مدينة ملوى حيث أنه يقع على ناصية شارعى الجلاء والعرفانى ويقرب من طريق مصر أسوان الرئيسى بمسافة 200 متر هذا وقد تم وضع حجر الأساس لبناء هذا المتحف عام 1962 م وتم افتتاحه فى عام 1963 م وهو يضم المقتنيات التى اكتشفت فى منطقة آثار تونة الجبل والتى ترجع الى العصر اليونانى والرومانى . 
*والمتحف مكون من طابقتين على مساحة حوالى 600 متر مربع ويحتوى من الداخل على أربعة صالات لعرض المقتنيات به . *
*الطابق الأول مكون من ثلاثة صالات *
*الصالة الأولى*
تحتوى على مومياوات للطائر المقدس ( أييس )وتوابيت مصنوعة من الخشب والحجر الجيرى والفخار وكذلك تماثيل صغيرة للطائر أبيس على شكل الآلة حورس وكل هذه الأشياء اكتشفت فى سراديب تونة الجبل . 
*والصالة الثانية*
تحتوى على أثاث جنائزى وهو عبارة عن توابيت تحتوى على بعض المومياوات لرجل و امرأة ولطفل وهى مصنوعة من الخشب والحجر الجيرى والرخام كما توجد موائد وبعض الأقنعة . 
*أما الصالة الثالثة*
تحتوى على تماثيل لملوك وملكات وآلهة وآلهات الملكة ايزيس والملك أوزوريس والآله " تحت " على شكل قرد تحيط به تماثيل لتحميه وتجاوبه. 
*أما الصالة الرابعة *
تحتوى على كل الأشياء التى كان يستخدمها القدماء المصريين فى تحياتهم اليومية مثل الملابس المصنوعة من الكتان أو الصوف ورسائل من أوراق البردى والعملات المصنوعة من البرونز أو الفضة وكذلك أوانى من الفخار التى كان يستخدمها القدماء مثل أطباق و أوانى تعتيق النبيذ . ​*تونة الجبل *








مقابر تونة الجبل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



تقع غرب الأشمونين بحوالى 10 كم وقد ازدهرت فى العصر اليونانى حيث كانت جبانة مدينة الأحياء بالأشمونين وقد سميت هيرموبوليس الغرب وتوجد بها منازل جنائزية وقد زينت برسوم تسترعى الانتباه اذ هى خليط من الفن اليونانى والمصرى القديم وتتزايد أهمية هذه المنطقة بالكشوفات الحديثة التى تتم بها . ​ 
*1- مقبرة بيتوزيرس (300 ق.م. ) *
كان يشغل وظيفة كهنة الآله تحوت ويشبه هذا القبر فى مظهره الخارجى دور العبادة المصرية التى بنيت فى العهد البطلمة . وتميز هذه المقبرة بتداخل الفين الهيلينى والمصرى خاصة فى المقصورة الأمامية حيث رسمت مظاهر الحية اليومية والصناعات أما الحجرة الثانية فقد نقشت به رسوم اغلب الآله المصرية القديمة وكان بالمقبرة تابوت بيتوزيرس الذى نقل الى المتحف المصرى كأحد المقتنيات الهامة به وهى مقبرة أسرية حيث خصصت له ولوالده ولأخيه. 
*2- مقبرة ازادورا : *
هذه المقبرة من عصر الامبراطور هاديريان وهى لفتاة يونانية ماتت غرقا فأقام والدها هذا البيت الجنائزى وبها كتابات يونانية فيها رثاء لوفاتها صغيرة السن . 
*3-السراديب(جبانة دفن الاله تحوت) *
ممتدة تحت الأرض لمسافة كبيرة وكانت مخصصة لدفن الآله تحوت ( القرد والطائر أبو منجل ) اله الحكمة والمعرفة وقد أنشىء فى أحد السراديب متحفا يضم بعض المقتنيات التى وجدت فى هذه السراديب الممتدة وفى منطقة تونا الجبل والأشمونين . 
*4- الساقية الرومانية *
ترجع الى العصر الرومانى وقد بنيت من الطوب الصلب الأحمر لتطهير الطائر المقدس أيبس أو القرد ولها سلالم تؤدى الى أسفل ويبلغ عمقها حوالى 200 قدم . ​*اثار مدينة الأشمونين *

تقع غرب مدينة ملوى بحوالى 8 كم ويمكن الوصول اليها بالسيارة حتى الطريق السياحى شمال مدينة ملوى 3 كم ثم الاتجاه غربا 8 كم وقد كانت مقرا لعبادة الآله تحوت الممثل على شكل القرد أو أبومنجل وهى تمثل مدينة الأحياء ومدافنها تقع فى تونا الجبل . ​*ومن أهم آثار الأشمونين :- *



بقايا كنيسة على النظام البازلكى وأعمدتها من الجرانيت .
بقايا معبد من فيليب أرهيديس .
بقايا تماثيل للآله تحوت على شكل قرد البابون ترجع للدولة الحديثة .
بقايا معبد للآله تحوت يرجع لعهد رمسيس الثانى .
هذا وتتميز الأشمونين بالسوق اليونانية حيث توجد مجموعة من الأعمدة من الجرانيت الأحمر ذات تيجان كورنتية ( هيلينستية ) وتوجد لافته حجرية تحدد تاريخ انشاء هذه السوق سنة 350 ق.م. فى عهد بطليموس الثانى وزوجته أرسينوى . ان الأشمونين لها تاريخ قديم حيث كانت مزدهرة فى الدولة القديمة والدولة الوسطى والعصر اليونانى الرومانى واسم ( الأشمونين ) هو تحريف للأسم القبطى ( خمون ) أو مدينة الثمانية المقجسة وأطلق عليها اليونانيون ( هيرموبوليس ماجنا ) . 
*دير أبو حنس *

يبعد حوالى 1.5 كم شمال دير البرشا شرق الروضة وبها كنيسة تجمع بين الفن البيزنطى والفن البازلكى وترجع الى القرن الخامس الميلادى وتوجد كذلك كنيسة محفورة فى الجبل للقديس يحنس القصير وفيها صورة تمثل هيرودس وهو يقتل الأطفال الصغار بحثا عن السيد المسيح وفيها صورة جميلة تمثل حياة السيد المسيح ترجع الى القرن الخامس. ​*اثار الشيخ عبادة *

تقع على بعد 8 كم شرق مدينة ملوى . بناها الامبراطور هادريان عام 130 ق.م. وكانت مدينة هامة فى العصر الفرعونى حيث وجد بها بقايا معبد ضخم لرمسيس الثانى . 
فى العصر الاسلامى اختارها الشيخ عبادة بن الصامت ليقيم بها مسجدا يحمل اسمه كما أن هذه المدينة هى التى أنجبت السيدة ماريا القبطية زوجة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . ​*دير البرشا *

تقع شرق النيل فى مواجهة مدينة ملوى ويمكن الوصول اليها بالسيارة حتى مدينة ملوى ثم الاتجاه نحو النيل فى مسافة 2 كم تقريبا ثم عبور النيل بالعبارة . وتضم مجموعة من المقابر الصخرية أهمها مقبرة جحوتى حتب وترجع الى الدولة الوسطى وأهم المناظر على جدرانها منظر يمثل طريقة نقل التماثيل من المحاجر الى المعبد على زحافة من الخشب ويبلغ ارتفاع التماثيل 20 قدما من محاجر حاتنوب ( بديرمواس ) وبها مناظر صيد الطيور البرية بالشبكة السداسية . ​*اثار دير مواس *

منذ أكثر من 33 قرن وبالتحديد فى سنة 1370 قبل الميلاد وفى ليلة من ليالى أغسطس غاب عنها القمر والظلام يلف المدينة ( تل العمارنة آخت آتون ) الا من ضوء شاحب يشق استار الظلام ينبعث من سراج ملتهب بالزيت يتأرجح من ثقب معبد آتون بعاصمة مصر فى ذلك الزمان ( تل العمارنة) حيث هاجر اليها امنحتب الرابع من مدينة طيبة ملك آبائه وأجاده الى تلك الأرض البكر التى لم يعبد فيها أحد من قبل ولم تدنس بالكفر والالحاد حيث بنى فيها عاصمة ملكه وسماها أخت آتون أى أفق آتون وغير اسمه من امنحتب الرابع الى أخناتون أى النافع لآتون . 
هذا الفرعون مع انه ذو سطوة وجبروت الا انه تخلى عن هذا الطريق متجها من طريق التأمل والتعبد فى خشوع وتوجس وابتهال العيون تنهمر منها الدموع والقلب وجل والنفس خاشعة داعيا الى عبادة الآله الواحد الأحد مرتلا : أنت ربى أحد دون شريك خلقت الدنيا وكنت نورا وهذا ليس بجديد على المصرى القديم فهذه سمة متأصلة حب التعبد والميل ال الدين وحب السلام وحب الآخرين. ​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

أخناتون يعد من أهم واشهر ملوك الاسره 18 (الدوله الحديثه)ووالده امنحتب التالت وكان اخناتون يسمى امنحتب الرابع IV الذى تغير أسمه الى أخناتون . وزوجته الملكه الجميله نفرتيتى التى انجبت له 6 بنات ومن اشهرهم (ميريت اتن , عنخ اسبا اتن , ميك اتن ) والتى تزوجت احداهم من ملك مصر الفرعون الصغير توت عنخ أمون . اما عن والده أخناتون فهى الملكه تى Tiy صاحبة الشخصيه القويه التى ارسلته الى اون هليوبلس لكى يتعلم الدين والعلوم وكن رجع اخناتون بعقيدته الجديده التى قلبت البشريه رأسا على عقب ونادى بعبادة اله واحد وهو اتون اله الشمس وحرم تعدد الاله
وعانى الكثير من المتاعب التى أجبرته بالتخلى عن عقيدته قبل مماته​ 
وهناك رأى اخر يقول ان الملك أخناتون تزوج من امرأه اخرى تدعى كيا Kiya لكى تنجب له ولد مم أدى الى ترك نفرتيتى له وعودتها الى العاصمه الجديده وهى تل العمارنه بمحافظه المنيا (مصر الوسطى)​ 
وأطلق على أخناتون عدة أسماء مثل الفيلسوف الكبير والمفكر والملحد وغيره من أسماء​ 
يعد الفرعون المصري اخناتون من اكثر شخصيات التاريخ الديني اثارة للجدل، باعتباره اول شخصية في التاريخ المدون تعتنق عقيدة التوحيد الديني.
ولان السنوات الاخيرة من حكم اخناتون قد اكتنفها الغموض، وكذلك عدم ثبوت مسالة موته وعدم وجود جثمانه في مقبرته التي نحتها لنفسه في الجانب الشرقي من مدينته المقدسة "اخت اتون"، وكذا خلو تابوت دفنه الذي وجد خاليا من أي اثار للتحنيط، مما يقطع بعدم دفنه فيه، ويفتح بابا واسعا لكافة التصورات حول هذا الفرعون الاشكالي​ 

نهاية اخناتون و تولي توت عنخ امون الحكم​ 
توفي اخناتون بعد 17 عام من حكمة ليتولي توت عنخ امون الحمك بعدة فقد كان توت عنخ امون متزوجا من ابنة اخناتون وقد كان اسمة حينها توت عنخ اتون و بعد تولية الحكم اصبح اسمة توت عنخ امون​ 




​ 
أحدث الملك إخناتون إصلاحات دينية واجتماعية، فتحول من عبادة آمون رع، إلى عبادة أتون. ​ 
كان هذا التمثال يوما ما جزءا من تمثال واقف، يصور الملك برأس يعلوه الريش، رمزا لماعت وأتون. ​ 
وهنا يبدو إخناتون بقسماته المتميزة، وما يتجلى فيها من عينين ضيقتين، نصف مغمضتين، وجفنين ثقيلين، وأنف طويل دقيق، وفم عريض بارز، وذقن كبير، وعضلات غير متسقة، وأذنين طويلتين بحلمتين مثقوبتين وحزين من التجاعيد على العنق.




​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 مارس 2010)

مجهودك كبيــــــــر ربنا يعوضك بجد


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

​ 
الأهرامات بمصر​ 

أهرمات مصر من اقدم عجائب الدنيا السبع ، وهي مقابر الفراعنة ، وقد امتلأت ممراتها ومقابرها في يوم من الأيام​ 
بممتلكات الملوك التي لا تقدر بثمن ، والتي دفنوها معهم حتى يستعملوها في الحياة الأخرى ـ على حد زعمهم ـ وقد ​ 
نهبت كنوز الأهرمات منذ آلاف السنين ولا زالت الاكتشافات متواليه إلى الان .​ 
يطلق المؤرخون على عصر الدولة القديمة اسم "عصر بناة الأهرام"، إشارة إلى تلك الأهرامات الضخمة التى نراها جميعاً، ​ 
والتى بنيت فى بطن الصحراء عن يمين الوادى، من إقليم الفيوم جنوباً إلى الجيزة شمالاً.​ 

ولكن لماذا بنيت الأهرامات وما هو الغرض منها؟​ 

ترجع الفكرة فى بناء الأهرامات إلى اعتقاد المصريين القدماء فى خلود الروح، وإلى اعتقادهم فى البعث مرة أخرى​

وبوجود حياة أبدية. لهذا بنى المصريون القدماء مقبرة حصينة توضع فيها الجثة بعد تحنيطها، وتزود بمجموعة كاملة ​ 
من حاجيات الميت كالأدوات وقطع الأثاث وأنواع الأطعمة والشراب التى كان يستعملها فى حياته، حتى إذا ما جاءت ​ 
الروح وحلت فى الجثة، عاد الإنسان إلى حياته الأبدية. ونقشت جدران المقبرة بالمناظر المعتادة، لتدخل السرور على الميت.
واكبر هذه الاهرامات هو هرم خوفو ابن الملك “سنفرو” وخليفته في الحكم وقد استغرق بناء هذا الهرم الاكبر عشرين​ 
عاما ويبلغ ارتفاعه 148 مترا ومساحة قاعدته 13 فدانا ويبلغ طول كل ضلع من اضلاع قاعدته نحو 230 مترا، وتبلغ ​ 
كمية الحجارة التي استخدمت في بنائه نحو 2300000 قطعة حجرية تزن في مجموعها نحو 5500000 طن تقريبا​​ 





​ 

أما الهرم الاوسط هو “خفرع” ولكنه اقصر في الارتفاع من هرم “خوفو”.​ 
أما الهرم الثالث فهو “منقرع” وقد بناه الملك منقرع وهو الملك الفرعوني التالي في الحكم بعد خفرع وقد اكتسب ​ 
الملك “منقرع” سمعة طيبة على عكس خوفو وخفرع اللذين اشتهرا بالظلم والقسوة والجبروت نتيجة لتسخيرهم الآلاف من ​ 
المصريين في العمل المتواصل.. وحتى يومنا هذا لم تستطع العوامل الجوية ان تنال من الاهرامات.​ 



ويبقى السؤال الأهم : كيف تم بناء الهرم ونقل الأحجار تلك المسافة ورفعها ذلك الارتفاع الشاهق ، وحتى لا أطيل​ 
عليكم سأعرض النتائج ( الحقائق ) مباشرة دون التفاصيل والأبحاث :​ 
أكد فريق من علماء هندسة العمارة وعلم المصريات‏,‏ أن الفراعنة تمكنوا من إلغاء الجاذبية الأرضية عند رفع الأحجار ​ 
التي استخدمت في بناء الأهرامات وتحريكها لمسافات طويلة‏,‏ وذلك عن طريق توجيه ذبذبات صوتية خاصة وشحنات ​ 
كهروستاتيكية لتسهيل عملية رفعها‏.
‏​ 


وصرح الدكتور سيد كريم أستاذ هندسة العمارة بجامعة القاهرة وخبير علم المصريات ـ للأهرام ـ بأن هذا التفسير لطريقة ​ 
بناء الأهرامات جاء من خلال برديتين‏:‏ الأولي في مقبرة أحد مهندسي الدولة الوسطي بالكرنك‏,‏ والثانية في متحف ​ 

اللوفر بباريس‏.‏
وقال‏:‏ إن الفراعنة استطاعوا السيطرة علي كثير من القوي الكونية‏,‏ واستغلوا طاقتها في تحقيق أغراضهم العلمية‏,‏ ​ 
واستعانوا بالبندول في وضع الأحجار بحيث تتفق مع اتجاه عروقها في الجبال لتكون أكثر مقاومة لعوامل التعرية‏.
‏
وأضاف أن الإعجاز الفرعوني يتمثل في كيفية ضبط الزوايا وربطها بهندسة الكون وحركة النجوم‏,‏ والاتجاهات​ 
الجغرافية والمغناطيسية للأرض‏.‏ وهذه النظرية تثبت خطأ النظريات السابقة حول الطريقة التي بنيت بها الأهرامات. ​ 




​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

ابدأ معكم اليوم جوله كامله و مفصله الى اهرامات مصر 










منظر من الفضاء للأهرامات

يوجد فى مصر حاليا تقريبا 104 هرم منتشره ما بين الجيزه و حتى النوبه تقريبا و كما هو معروف ان الاهرامات كانت مقابر لبعض فراعين مصر , و لكن لماذا اختاروا الشكل الهرمى تحديدا لبناء مقابرهم و كيف تطورت فكره بناء الهرم و غيرها من الاسئله و التى تحتاج منا الى مقدمه لتوضيح هذه التساؤلات.
يجرى نهر النيل فى مصر كما هو معروف من الجنوب الى الشمال و يقسم مصر الى نصفين شرقى و غربى و قد عاش قدماء المصريون على ضفاف نهر النيل و بدأوا فى إقامه حضارتهم على جانبيه و يبدأ تاريخ مصر من سنه 3200 قبل الميلاد تقريبا و هو بدايه معرفه الكتابه عند المصريين ,اما ما قبل ذلك فيسمى عصور ما قبل التاريخ و منذ العصور الاولى اعتقد المصرى القديم فى فكره البعث بعد الموت و الحياه مره أخرى فى عالم اخر و قد جاءت هذه الفكره من ملاحظته للطبيعه و ما يتكرر فيها مثل الشمس و فيضان نهر النيل الذى يتكرر كل عام فى نفس الموعد و الزرع الذى ينبت مره ثانيه بعد حصاده. و اعتقد المصرى القديم ان الشرق يمثل الحياه بينما الغرب يعنى الموت مثلما تولد الشمس كل يوم من الشرق و تموت فى الغرب ، من هذه النقطه نجد أن كل اهرامات مصر باعتبارها مقابر بل و كل مقابر المصريين القدماء تقع غرب النيل مع استثناء وحيد تقريبا.
و منذ البدايه كان الدفن يتم فى حفره بيضاويه الشكل مع وضع بعض الاوانى البسيطه بداخلها مع المتوفى لاستخدامها فى العالم الآخر , و كان الميت يدفن فى وضع الجنين فى بطن الأم و ذلك لتسهيل عمليه ميلاده مره آخرى و الوجه يكون متجه للشرق , و مع مرور الوقت بدأت الحفره تتسع و تتطورت إلى ان أصبحت غرفه أو غرفتين مع ازدياد الادوات الموضوعه بداخلها و بناء جدرانها بالطوب و ازداد التطور بعد ذلك ليصل إلى بناء من الطوب فوق الأرض أعلى هذه الحجرات و هو ما يسمى بالمصطبه .






شكل لمصطبه من درجتين


و مع بدايه الأسره الثالثه2780-2680ق.م ظهر الهرم المدرج لأول مره للملك زوسر فى منطقه سقاره و يرجع الفضل فى هذا البناء للمهندس العبقرى إيمحوتب و معنى اسمه( القادم فى سلام) ،و نال إيمحوتب من التكريم أن كتب الملك زوسر اسمه على قاعده تمثاله الملكى الموجود حاليا بالمتحف المصرى فى سابقه لم تتكرر فى التاريخ المصرى القديم أن يكتب اسم شخص عادى على تمثال الملك .
كانت هذه اول مره يتم استخدام الحجاره فى البناء ، و الجدير بالذكر أن الهرم الذى يعد مكان الدفن للملك يرتبط بمجموعه من العناصر المعماريه الاخرى و التى تمثل مجموعه جنازيه للملك المتوفى .






منظر عام يوضح مجموعه الملك زوسر الجنازيه و الهرم المدرج.


أما عن فكره الهرم تحديدا فقد ارتبط الشكل الهرمى لديهم بفكره نشأه الكون و اعتقدوا كذلك طبقا لبعض كتاباتهم و نصوصهم الدينيه أن الهرم وسيله تساعد روح المتوفى فى الوصول إلى السماء مع المعبود رع .و يمكن أن نرى أحيانا أشعه الشمس بين السحاب و هى تاخذ الشكل الهرمى أيضا و كانت كذلك من ضمن هذه الوسائل الكثيره التى يمكن أن تساعدهم فى الصعود إلى السماء . نرى أيضا الشكل الهرمى أعلى المسلات و بعض المقابر الصغيره للأفراد فى جنوب مصر , حتى عندما فكر ملوك الدوله الحديثه فى بناء مقابرهم فى البر الغربى فى وادى الملوك و نقرها فى باطن الجبل لحمايتها من السرقه لم يتخلوا عن الشكل الهرمى و الذى كان ممثل فى قمه الجبل نفسه و بشكل طبيعى .






منظر يوضح شكل أشعه الشمس من بين السحاب 


هرم سقاره المدرج 







تسمى المنطقه سقاره نسبه الى المعبود سوكر معبود الجبانه عند المصريين القدماء.و قد بدأ إيمحوتب فى هذه المنطقه فى بناء مقبرة المللك زوسر على شكل مصطبه و أراد لها من الفخامه ما يميزها عن غيرها و استخدمت أحجار الجرانيت فى بناء حجره الدفن التى تمتد إلى عمق 28 متر تقريبا تحت سطح الأرض أسفل هذه المصطبه ثم عدل من تصميمه و ارتفع بمصطبه أخرى فوقها ثم ثالثه حتى وصل إلى ست درجات ارتفاعها 60 متر و طول قاعده الهرم ما يقرب من 130 متر كانت كلها مكسوه من الخارج بالحجر الجيرى الأبيض ,و قد عثر داخل سراديب و ممرات الهرم على مايزيد عن 40 ألف من أوانى الفخار و الألباستر و الشست و غيرها, أما المجوعه الجنازيه الخاصه بالملك فتشمل إلى جانب الهرم المدرج أيضا بيت للشمال و أخر للجنوب باعتبار أن ملك مصر هو ملك للشمال و الجنوب معا و تشمل أيضا معبد لتقديم القرابين للملك المتوفى و معبد جنازى لإقامه الطقوس الدينيه و مراسم الدفن ,و يوجد كذلك حجره بجوار الهرم تسمى حجره السرداب بها تمثال للملك زوسر ،هذا التمثال يكون بمثابه الدليل للروح حتى تتعرف على الجسد مره اخرى . 








و مع بدايه الأسره الرابعه 2680 قبل الميلاد بدأت المحاولات لبناء هرم كامل فى منطقه دهشور القريبه من سقاره فى عهد الملك سنفرو لكن حدث خطأ فى تقدير زاويه البناء فجاءت منفرجه قليلا 54 درجه و عند إرتفاع 48 متر تقريبا بدأت بعض جدران الهرم الداخليه فى التشقق فقلل المهندس زاويه البناء إلى 43 درجه ووصل إرتفاعه كاملا إلى 101 متر, وظهر بشكل كما فى الصوره و يطلق عليه حاليا الهرم المنكسر أو المنبعج .
و يعد هرم سنفرو الثانى فى دهشور أيضا هو أول هرم حقيقى فى مصرإذ تم بناؤه بزاويه 43 درجه تقريبا و ارتفاع 99 متر، و تم كساء الهرمين بالحجر الجيرى الأبيض.







أهرامات الجيزه

الهرم الأكبر






إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع و يشغل مساحه 13 فدان تقريبا و ارتفاعه الأصلى 146 متر وحاليا 137 متر تقريبا و طول ضلع قاعدته 230 متر . أما عن اوزان قطع الحجاره فتتراوح ما بين طن و ثمانيه أطنان او أكثر.
صاحب الهرم هو الملك خوفو2650 ق.م , اختصار لاسم ( خنوم وى إف وى ) بمعنى المعبود خنوم يحمينى . و لكن هل نتصور أن هذا الملك صاحب هذا البناء العملاق لم نعثر له إلا على تمثال واحد صغير جدا يصل حجمه إلى 7.5 سم تقريبا و من العصور المتأخره , حيث أن الملك منع فى هذا الوقت إقامه او نحت أى تماثيل حيث لم نعثر على تماثيل كبيره الحجم فى هذه الفتره إلا تمثال واحد و كان مخبأ فى مقبره للأمير رع حتب و زوجته و ربما أراد الملك أن يبدأ بنفسه فى منع إقامه التماثيل .







التمثال الوحيد للملك خوفو مصنوع من العاج طوله لا يزيد عن 7،5 سم و عثر عليه مكسور الرأس و لاحظ القائمون بالحفر و التنقيب أن الكسر حديث نأحاطوا بالمنطه التى عثر عليه فيها و قام العمال بغربله الرمال لمده 14 يوم حتى عثروا على الرأس .


استغرق بناء الهرم الأكبر ما يقرب من عشرين عاما و بناء الممرات و الاجزاء السفليه من الهرم عشر أعوام و ذلك طبقا لما ذكره هيرودوت المؤرخ اليونانى الذى زار مصر فى القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد بعد أكثر من 2000 سنه من بناء الهرم و سمع هذه الروايات و غيرها من بعض الكهنه و الرواه .
قطعت الحجاره التى استخدمت فى بناء الهرم الأكبر من المنطقه المحيطه بالهرم و حجاره الكساء الخارجى من منطقه جبل طره و الحجاره الجرانيتيه المستخدمه فى الغرف الداخليه من محاجر أسوان و كانوا يأتوا بها عن طريق نهر النيل الذى كان يصل إلى منطقه الهرم فى ذلك الوقت.
كانت الحجاره تقطع و تفصل عن بعضها عن طريق عمل فتحات على مسافات متقاربه فى قطعه الحجاره المراد قطعها ثم يتم دق بعض الأوتاد الخشبيه فيها و الطرق عليها مع وضع الماء عليها و كلما تشرب الخشب بالماء ازداد حجمه داخل قطعه الحجر و مع استمرار الطرق عليها تنفصل عن بعضها ثم يتم تهذيبها و صقلها باستخدام نوع حجر أقوى مثل الجرانيت أو الديوريت .
استخدم المصريون القدماء -و كما فى الصوره - طريق رملى لبناء الأهرامات حيث توضع قطع الحجاره على زحافات خشبيه , أسفلها جذوع النخل المستديره تعمل كالعجلات و يتم سحب الزحافات بالحبال و الثيران مع رش الماء على الرمال لتسهل عمليه السحب ، و كلما زاد الأرتفاع زادوا فى الرمال حتى قمه الهرم ثم يتم كساء الهرم بالحجر الجيرى الأملس من أعلى إلى أسفل و إزاله الرمال تدريجيا .







و يعتقد أن هذا الطريق الرملى حول الهرم إما كان فى اتجاه واحد او فى شكل دائرى حول الهرم بالكامل .و يرى البعض ان فكره استخدام الرمال و ازالتها مره اخرى بعد بناء الهرم هو انجاز فى حد ذاته قد يفوق انجاز بناء الهرم نفسه حيث يحتاج المتر الواحد ارتفاع ما لا يقل عن عشره امتار طول و بذلك يبلغ طول الطريق الرملى فى الاتجاه الواحد ما يقرب من 1460 متر اى كليومتر ونصف تقريبا و هى بالطبع عمليه شاقه جدا ، و بالفعل فالهياكل العظميه التى عثر عليها للعمال بجوار الأهرامات يظهر بها بعض تشوهات فى العمود الفقرى نتيجه الأحمال الثقيله.الجدير بالذكر فى فكره الطريق الرملى انه عثر على بقايا لهذه الطريقه استخدمت لبناء أحد صروح معبد الأقصر الشاهقه.






تغير التصميم الداخلى للهرم أكثر من مره فبدأوا بوضع حجره الدفن أسفل الأرض مثل هرم سقاره المدرج ثم انتقلت إلى حجره ثانيه يطلق عليها حاليا اسم غرفه الملكه و أخيرا نقلت إلى الحجره الحاليه و أقام المهندس فوقها خمس حجرات صغيره تنتهى العليا منهم بسقف مثلث الشكل و ذلك لتخفيف ثقل حجاره الهرم على حجره الدفن. 





شكل يوضح تصميم حجره الدفن و فوقها حجرات لتخفيف الثقل على حجره الدفن





صوره السقف المثلث الشكل للحجره الخامسه فوق حجره الدفن.

أيضا نرى المدخل الرئيسى للهرم يأخد شكل المثلث أيضا لتوزيع ثقل الحجاره و تخفيفها عن المدخل المغلق حاليا و المدخل الحالى إلى الهرم تم فتحه فى عهد الخليفه المأمون بالديناميت اعتقادا منهم بوجود كنوز داخل الهرم.






المدخل الرئيسى للهرم الأكبر و أسفله المدخل الحالى.

الطريف كذلك أن محمد على والى مصر 1805-1841 ميلاديه فكر فى هدم الهرم الأكبر و استخدام حجارته فى بناء القناطر الخيريه و غيرها من المبانى إلا انهم وجدوا أن تكلفه جلب حجاره جديده أرخص و أسهل من هدم الهرم و نقل حجارته مره أخرى، و قد استخدمت بالفعل بعض الحجاره من اهرامات مختلفه فى بناء بعض المساجد و المبانى فى مصر حيث نرى أحيانا بعض الكتابات الهيروغليفيه فى المبانى الاسلاميه فى شارع المعز و أسوار القاهره و غيرها.
تذكر الروايات أن عدد العمال كان ما يقرب من مائه الف عامل و كان العمال ينقسموا إلى دائمين يعملون طوال العام فى البناء و عمال موسميين و هم المزارعين أصلا و كانوا يعملوا بالبناء فتره فيضان النيل حيث لا يوجد زراعه فى تلك الفتره. و قد عثر على مساكن و جبانات للعمال بجوار أهرامات الجيزه و كان غذائهم الرئيسى يعتمد على الخبز و مشروب الجعه (خبزمصنوع من الشعيريتم وضعه فى الماء أو اللبن حتى يتخمر و يحتوى هذا المشروب على نسبه طبيعيه من المضادات الحيويه) ,بينما تذكر الاكتشافات الحديثه أن عدد العمال كان فى حدود 20 ألف عامل فقط و أن غذائهم كان من اللحوم و الأبقار التى يتم ذبحها يوميا .
من الغرائب عن الهرم الأكبر أيضا انه رغم هذا الحجم الكبير جدا ,انه كان ينسب للملك خوفو نقلا عن القدماء و خاصه هيرودوت و لم يعثر على ما يشير الى الملك خوفو الا فى القرن 19 حيث وجد(العام 17 من حكم الملك خوفو)مكتوبه بالمداد الأحمر فى سقف الحجره الثالثه فوق حجره الدفن و يبدو انها قد كتبت بواسطه أحد العمال أثناء بناء الهرم.

و قد تم بناء الهرم الأكبر بحيث تواجه واجهاته الاربع الجهات الأصليه و ثبتت الحجاره الى بعضها البعض بواسطه تفريغ الهواء بينهما و ربما كان ذلك عن طريق عمل عده فتحات او ثقوب فى قطعه الحجر و عمل ثقوب مماثله لها فى واجهه القطعه الأخرى المراد جذبها إليها بحيثت تكون هذه الثقوب متقابله فى نفس المكان و يتم تفريغ الهواء بينهم مما يؤدى إلى تماسكهم بقوه ( فكره تفريغ الهواء فى اللاصق المطاطى الذى يلصق إلى الزجاج ).
و توجد حتى الأن بقايا المعبد الجنازى الخاص بالملك خوفو فى الناحيه الشرقيه للهرم أما معبد الوادى فيوجد تحت منطقه نزله السمان القريبه من الهرم و المأهوله حاليا بالسكان.
أما عن دقه بناء الهرم نجد متوسط الخطأ فى طول جوانبه لا يتعدى 1: 4000 , و أن الفواصل بين بعض أحجاره لا تتعدى نصف مليمتر مما لا يسمح للشفره بالنفاذ بينهما.
هل يمكن لبناء بهذه الدقه و الإتقان أن يبنى بالسخره و الإجبار أم أن روح الرضا و الرغبه فى الأبداع هى الدافع لمثل هذا العمل .... ؟ 






الممر داخل هرم الملك خوفو







حجره الدفن و بها التابوت الجرانيتى للملك خوفو

سمح خوفو لأفراد عائلته و اقاربه و كبار موظفيه بإقامه مقابرهم فى الناحيه الشرقيه للهرم الأكبر حيث وجدت أهرامات الملكات و مقابر أخوته و غيرهم منهم أم الملك خوفو و تدعى( حتب حرس ) و لا تخلو قصتها من الطرافه حيث عثر على بئر مقبرتها مسدود بالحجاره دون اى بناء فوقه و عندما وصلوا إلى المقبره وجدوا محتوياتها ****ه فوق بعضها و تابوت من المرمر مغلق بالغطاء و اسم الملكه و زوجها سنفرو مكتوب على الأثاث إلا أنهم وجدوا التابوت خالى من المومياء ، و فسر أحد علماء الآثار هذا الأمر ان قبر الملكه الأصلى كان فى دهشور قرب هرم زوجها و عندما قل الأهتمام بتلك المنطقه سرق قبرها و خاصه الذهب و الحلى و أخذ اللصوص المومياء بما عليها من حلى و ذهب و عند اكتشاف أمر السرقه قام الحراس بنقل باقى محتويات القبر سريعا إلى ذلك البئر الصغير الذى لا يليق بملكه مثل حتب حرس و أن نقل التابوت ووضع الغطاء عليه بذلك الشكل دليل على أنهم أخفوا أمر السرقه عن الملك خوفو.










برديات توضح حسابات و تصميم رسومات للهرم من الدوله الوسطى

بالطبع يحظى الهرم الأكبر دون غيره بكثير من الروايات و الشائعات منذ القدم و حتى الآن مثل انه يخفى أسرار الكون أو ارتباطه بالقاره المفقوده أطلانتيس او حتى باعتباره قبله بعض الناس الذين يأتون للحج عند الهرم الأكبر و غيرهم ممن فقدوا عقولهم و قدرتهم على التمييز, إلا أنه يعد ايضا دليلا واضحا على براعه المصريين القدماء فى الهندسه و الحساب و الفلك و نظم الأداره .



هرم خفرع






يعد هرم الملك (خعفرع - تعنى يشرق رع ) و معابده نموذجا كاملا نرى فيه بوضوح الهرم مكان الدفن و معبد الوادى و معبد إقامه الطقوس الدينيه كما فى الصوره الموضحه .





يبلغ ارتفاع هرم خفرع 136 متر و طول القاعده 210 متر إلا انه يظهر مقاربا للهرم الاكبر فى الارتفاع أو أعلى منه نظرا لبنائه على ربوه مرتفعه قليلا عنه.






أطلق الكهنه على الهرم اسم (ور خعفرع) بمعنى عظيم خفرع و نرى بوضوح بقايا جزء من الكساء الخارجى على قمه الهرم و أيضا كساء جرانيتى عند القاعده.

















صور لهرم خفرع من الداخل و التابوت كذلك.
يظهر الهرم و بجواره معبد لإقامه الطقوس الدينيه ثم الطريق الصاعد الذى يربط بين معبد الطقوس و يبلغ طوله حوالى 500 متر و معبد الوادى الخاص بالملك خفرع و يبلغ ارتفاع واجهه معبد الوادى حوالى 13 متر و مكسوه بالجرانيت و المعبد له مدخلين من جهه الشرق يرمزان إلى الشمال و الجنوب و يتم الوصول الى المعبد عن طريق قناه تتصل بنهر النيل و تنتهى هذه القناه بمرسى .​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

بقايا معبد إقامه الطقوس الجنازيه الخاص بالملك خفرع .





هرم خفرع و أسفله معبد الوادى على بعد 500 من الهرم بجوار أبو الهول




معبد الوادى للملك خفرع من الداخل.
و يتم فى هذا المعبد استقبال الملك اثناء زيارته للأشراف على بناء الهرم أو لاستقبال الزائرين و الوفود بعد موت الملك لتقديم القرابين .

و قد عثر داخل معبد الوادى الخاص بالملك خفرع على تمثال من الديوريت موجود الآن بالمتحف المصرى و نرى صورته على العمله الورقيه فئه العشره جنيهات ويقال أن الرئيس عبد الناصر أمر بعدم خروج هذا التمثال من مصر .
و حاليا يوجد داخل هذا المعبد بئر صغيره يروج لها البعض انه إذا ألقى بها شخص قطعه من النقود و تمنى أمنيه فإنها تتحقق و بالطبع يقوم الحراس أخر اليوم بجمع هذه العملات المختلفه من البئر.​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووورة اختي لمرورك وتشجيعك الحلو


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

*اليابان *​ 

*




*​ 




*إحدى أهم الدول الآسيوية وعملاق من عمالقة الصناعة والتكنولوجيا الحديثة، تمكنت من أن تحتل مكانة متميزة بين الدول لتصبح واحدة من أكبر القوى الاقتصادية في العالم، واستطاعت أن تنهض سريعاً بعد الهزيمة التي حلت بها في الحرب العالمية الثانية.*

*تعرف اليابان بمناظرها الطبيعية الخلابة فهي بلد السمة الأساسية فيها الجمال تزدان اليابان بالزهور والأشجار في كل مكان، وعلى الرغم من جمال الطبيعة الممنوح لليابان إلا أنها تتعرض لقسوتها أيضاً فتتعرض لكثير من الظواهر الطبيعة والتي تأتي كثيراً في شكل مدمر فمن المعروف عن اليابان كثرة تعرضها للزلازل والتي تقدر بالآلاف في السنة الواحدة، كما يوجد بها العديد من البراكين النشطة هذا بالإضافة لموجات المد الزلزالية أو ما يعرف بتسونامي، وعلى الرغم من كثرة هذه المخاطر التي تتعرض إليها إلا أن هذا لم يأخذ من عزيمتها وسعيها نحو التقدم شيء فها هي واقفة صامدة يمر عليها كل يوم بمزيد من التقدم الصناعي والتكنولوجي، حتى أنها تحدت المخاطر الطبيعية فعملت على إنشاء مباني بتقنيات حديثة مقاومة للزلازل بالإضافة لامتلاكها أجهزة رصد وقياس دقيقة تتمكن منها من تتبع هذه الظواهر الطبيعية.*


*الموقع*​ 
*تتألف دولة اليابان من مجموعة من الجزر حوالي أربعة ألاف جزيرة منها أربع جزر رئيسية وهم هوكايدو، وهونشو، وكيوشو، وشيكوكو تمتد على شكل أرخبيل وتشكل مع بعضها قوساً يمتد لمسافة 1.900كم2، تقبع الجزر اليابانية بشمال المحيط الهادي أمام الساحل الشرقي لأسيا في مواجهة كل من روسيا وكوريا والصين، وبين كل من المحيط الهادي من ناحية الشرق وبحر اليابان من الغرب.*


*معلومات عامة عن اليابان*​ 
*المساحة: تبلغ مساحة اليابان 377.835*

*عدد السكان: يبلغ عدد السكان 127.433.494 نسمة وتعد واحدة من أعلى البلدان كثافة على مستوى العالم.*

*العاصمة : طوكيو*

*اللغة: اللغة الرسمية هي اللغة اليابانية*

*العملة : الين الياباني*

*الديانة: الغالبية العظمى يدينون بالبوذية والشنتو كما يوجد عدد من الديانات الأخرى.*




*مظاهر السطح*​ 

*



*



*تتميز مظاهر السطح في اليابان بالطابع الجبلي والتضاريس الوعرة حيث تغطي الجبال أكثر من 70% من المساحة الكلية للبلاد، ومعظم هذه الجبال تكسوها الغابات الكثيفة، وتنقسم المساحة الباقية من الأراضي اليابانية ما بين السهول والبحيرات، وتتكون اليابان من مجموعة من الجزر تمتد لمسافة 3000كم2 ويعد من أكبرها الأربعة جزر الرئيسية بها وهي هوكايدو، هونشو، شيكوكو، كيوشو.*

*ويجري في اليابان عدد كبير من الأنهار ولكنها لا تستخدم في الملاحة نظرا لكونها قصيرة وضحلة ولكن يستفاد منها في ري الأراضي الزراعية وتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية.*

*يعرف عن اليابان طبيعتها الغير مستقرة فتتعرض البلاد سنوياً لآلاف الزلازل بالإضافة لوجود البراكين النشطة وموجات المد الزلزالية أو تسونامي وهي الزلازل التي تحدث في قاع المحيط وينتج عنها موجات هائلة.*

*وسوف نمر سريعاً على مظاهر السطح التي تتميز بها الجزر الأربعة الرئيسية :*

*جزيرة هونشو: تتميز هذه الجزيرة بكونها أكبر الجزر اليابانية ويتركز بها غالبية السكان، كما توجد العاصمة اليابانية طوكيو بها.*

*المظاهر الطبيعية المؤثرة على الجزيرة هي الجبال والسهول فتمتد السلاسل الجبلية في شمال الجزيرة ويقع سهل سينداي إلى الشرق منها على امتداد المحيط الهادي بينما يقع سهل إيشجو إلى الغرب منها ويمتد حتى بحر اليابان، وتحتل جبال الألب اليابانية المنطقة الوسطى من الجزيرة وتمتد السلاسل البركانية إلى الشرق منها، ويعد جبل فوجي ياما وهو جبل بركاني خامد من أعلى القمم الجبلية في اليابان والذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 3776متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر، وتنتشر بالجزيرة عدد من السهول والتي تتركز بها المناطق الزراعية من هذه السهول سهل كانتو وهو من أهم السهول اليابانية وأوسعها ويمتد من جبال الألب إلى المحيط الهادي في الشرق، هذا بالإضافة لسهلي نوبي وأوساكا.*


*



*


*جزيرة هوكايدو : وتأتي في المرتبة الثانية من حيث المساحة بعد جزيرة هونشو وتقع في الجزء الشمالي من اليابان، تتكون هذه الجزيرة من الجبال والتلال والتي تغطيها الغابات، ويقع في الجنوب منها سهل إيشي كاري والذي يعد منطقة مثالية للزراعة.*

*جزيرة كيوشو: وتقع إلى الجنوب من الجزر اليابانية وتمتد فيها السلاسل الجبلية والغابات من وسطها إلي الجنوب، أما الجزء الشمالي منها فيتألف من مجموعة من التلال والسهول الواسعة، كما تنتشر في المنطقة الشمالية الشرقية والجنوبية الكثير من البراكين.*

*جزيرة شيكوكو: تعد هذه الجزيرة أصغر الجزر الأربعة وتقع في الطرف الجنوبي الشرقي من جزيرة هونشو وتقطعها الجبال من الغرب إلى الشرق وعلى الساحل الجنوبي للجزيرة يوجد سهل ضيق يستخدم في زراعة الأرز وعدد من الخضراوات، كما يعد تعدين النحاس من الأنشطة الهامة بها، من الجزر اليابانية الأخرى ريوكيو، بونين.*




*المناخ*​ 
*يتنوع المناخ في اليابان فيسود الجزر الجنوبية مناخ دافئ ،وصيف حار وشتاء معتدل، أما في الجزر الشمالية فالطقس بارد وتتساقط الثلوج عليها، وتتأثر اليابان بالتيارات البحرية مثل تيار اليابان الجنوبي والذي يعمل على تدفئة السواحل التي يمر بها، وتيار أوياشو الشمالي الذي يعمل على تبريد الساحل الشرقي لجزيرة هوكايدو وشمال هونشو، ونتيجة لهذه التيارات البحرية الباردة والدافئة تنتج ثروة سمكية هائلة حيث تساعد هذه التيارات على وجود أنواع مختلفة من الأسماك.*

*وتتأثر اليابان بالرياح الموسمية الشمالية الغربية والتي تتسبب في سقوط الثلوج على السواحل الشمالية الغربية لليابان، كما تتأثر في فصل الصيف بالرياح الجنوبية الشرقية.*




*نظام الحكم*​ 

*



*
*طوكيو*

*نظام الحكم في اليابان ملكي دستوري بحكومة برلمانية، ولقد وضع الدستور الياباني بواسطة قوات الحلفاء وجرى العمل به في عام 1947م، وقام هذا الدستور بإجراء تغيرات حيوية في الحكومة اليابانية ويرتكز على ثلاثة مبادئ أساسية هي سيادة الشعب، احترام حقوق الإنسان الرئيسية، التخلص من الحروب، كما ينص على استقلالية السلطات الحكومية التنفيذية، التشريعية، القضائية بالإضافة لإقرار حق المرأة في الانتخاب.*

*تتشكل الهيئة التنفيذية للدولة من إمبراطور البلاد حيث يسود نظام الحكم الملكي الوراثي، والإمبراطور هو رمز الدولة ووحدة الشعب ويستمد مركزه من إرادة الشعب الذي يتمتع بالسلطة المطلقة.*

*وتتكون السلطة التنفيذية أيضاً من رئيس الوزراء والحكومة والتي تتكون بدورها من مجلس الوزراء الذي يقوم بتعيينه رئيس الوزراء، وينص الدستور الياباني على أن يحصل رئيس الوزراء على الأغلبية البرلمانية.*


*



*
*البرلمان الياباني*



*وتتكون الهيئة التشريعية في اليابان والتي تعرف باسم الدايت أو الكوكاي من مجلسين مجلس المستشارين أو "السانجي – إن" والذي يتكون من 252 مقعد ومدة خدمتهم ست سنوات، ومجلس النواب أو " الشونجي – إن" والذي يتكون من 500 مقعد وينتخب أعضائه بالاقتراع المباشر ومدة خدمتهم أربع سنوات، وتعتبر الهيئة التشريعية في اليابان من أعلى السلطات وهي المسئولة عن إعداد التشريعات والقوانين في الدولة.*

*وبالنسبة للهيئة القضائية فتعد المحكمة العليا أعلى هيئة قضائية في اليابان وتتكون من رئيس القضاة وأربعة عشر قاضياً، ويقوم الإمبراطور بتعيين رئيس القضاة بعد أن يقوم مجلس الوزراء بتحديده، بينما يعين مجلس الوزراء باقي القضاة.*

*النظام القانوني في اليابان مستمد من نظام القانون المدني الأوروبي، وتقبل اليابان السلطة الإلزامية لمحكمة العدل الدولية بتحفظ.*

*كما يوجد باليابان نظام الأحزاب السياسية نذكر من هذه الأحزاب الحزب الديمقراطي الياباني، الحزب الشيوعي الياباني، حزب كوميتو، الحزب الليبرالي الديموقراطي وغيرها من الأحزاب الأخرى.*




*نبذة تاريخية*​ 

*لليابان تاريخ طويل زاخر بالأحداث والحروب وذلك قبل أن تتجه نحو التقدم والتكنولوجيا في العديد من المجالات في انطلاقة اقتصادية فريدة من نوعها، وبالمرور سريعاً على بعض الأجزاء في التاريخ الياباني نجد ما يلي:*

*في أواسط القرن السادس الميلادي فرضت اليابان على نفسها عزلة فأغلقت حدودها عن باقي دول العالم، وذلك خوفاً من البعثات التنصيرية القادمة من أوروبا، وعمل الإمبراطور إياسيو شوغن على منع انتشار النصرانية فلقد كانت مخاوفه من أن تكون البعثات التنصرية القادمة ما هي إلا مقدمة لغزو أوروبي كما حدث مع دول أمريكا الجنوبية، لذلك عمل على طرد الأوربيين وأجبر النصارى من اليابانيين على التخلي عنها، وقام بقتل من عارض هذا وبذلك قضى على النصرانية مع حلول عام 1640م، قامت اليابان بعد ذلك بقطع علاقاتها مع غيرها من الدول وعزلت نفسها عن العالم، وأصبح لا يوجد أي تعامل مع الأوربيين باستثناء الهولنديين وذلك لعدم وجود علاقة بينهم وبين إرساليات المنصريين، وبعض الصينيين، وبعض المبعوثين الملكيين الذين يأتون بين الحين والأخر من أسرة لي الحاكمة في كوريا.*



*لم تدم هذه العزلة بالطبع إلي الأبد وبدأت في الانفتاح تدريجياً وكانت البداية عندما قامت أمريكا بإرسال بعثة بقيادة الأمريكي " ماثيو بيري" الذي قام بمحاصرة اليابان بأربعة سفن حربية وعرض المطالب الأمريكية عليها الأمر الذي تم على أثره توقيع معاهدة صداقة بين كل من اليابان والولايات المتحدة ثم توالت معاهدات الصداقة بين اليابان وغيرها من الدول مثل روسيا وبريطانيا وهولندا وفرنسا.*




*



*
*نجازاكي بعد القنبلة الذرية*

*حدثت بعد ذلك سلسلة من الاضطرابات داخل اليابان نتيجة اعتراض البعض على الانفتاح وعلى المعاهدات التي وقعت، انتهى كل هذا مع حلول عصر ميجي الذي بدأ في عام 1868م وحتى 1912م، ويعتبر هذا العصر بداية لفترة جديدة في التاريخ الياباني حيث تم وضع العديد من الأسس التي ساهمت في نهضة اليابان، ونقلت العاصمة اليابانية من كيوتو إلي طوكيو، وألغي النظام الطبقي، ولم تخلو هذه الفترة من الحروب أيضاً مع كل من الصين وروسيا وكوريا، ثم دخلت اليابان في الحرب العالمية الأولي في عام 1914كحليفة لبريطانيا ضد ألمانيا، ثم جاءت الحرب العالمية الثانية في الفترة ما بين 1939 – 1945 والتي انتهت بمأسأة حينما قامت القوات الأمريكية بإلقاء القنبلة الذرية على كل من هيروشيما وناجازاكي هذه القنبلة التي تسببت في دمار هائل وأدت إلي استسلام اليابان.*

*بعد أن نفضت اليابان عنها أثار الحرب اتجهت نحو نهضة صناعية وتكنولوجية وتحولت إلي أحدى الدول الصناعية الهامة، بل أصبحت في مقدمة هذه الدول.*


*المدن والسياحة*​ 
*تتميز اليابان بجمال الطبيعة بها فأينما تذهب تجد الزهور والأشجار، وتوجد العديد من المدن اليابانية الجميلة تأتي في مقدمتها العاصمة "طوكيو" والتي أعيد بناؤها مرتين ففي المرة الأولي تعرضت إلي زلزال قوي قام بتدميرها في عام 1923م وتم إعادة بنائها ودمرت مرة أخرى بواسطة قنابل الطائرات الأمريكية في الحرب العالمية الثانية عام 1945م وتم بناؤها مرة أخرى، وتتميز طوكيو بكثرة الجسور المعلقة بها وانتشار شبكات القطارات والتي تسهل حركة المواطنين وتعد مدينة الألعاب ديزني لاند الموجودة بها من أشهر الأماكن السياحية التي يتهافت السياح لزياراتها.*

*تأتي مدينة "أوساكا" في المرتبة الثانية من حيث عدد السكان بعد طوكيو وتلقب أوساكا بمدينة الماء نظراً لانتشار القنوات المائية بها، وتعد مدينة "ناغويا" من اكبر المراكز الصناعية باليابان، أما مدينة "كوبي" فتأتي شهرتها من خلال قيامها بتصنيع السفن والبواخر التجارية العملاقة كما تضم أقدم مسجد إسلامي في اليابان والذي قام الهنود ببنائه فيها، أما مدينة "نارا" فهي من أقدم المدن اليابانية وهي العاصمة الأولي لليابان وتشتهر بمعالمها الأثرية العديدة وتماثيلها، وتشتهر مدينة "هيروشيما" كمدينة ضمت واحدة من أعظم الكوارث الحربية وأفدحها عندما قامت القوات الأمريكية بإلقاء القنبلة الذرية فوقها في السادس من أغسطس 1945م، هذا بالإضافة لمدينة "ناجازاكي" التي لم يكن حظها أفضل من سابقتها حيث دمرت بقنبلة ذرية هي الأخرى كان مصدرها أيضاً القوات الأمريكية.*


*



*
*أوساكا*

*كما توجد مدينة "سابورو" عاصمة جزيرة هوكايدو والتي تشتهر باحتفالات الجليد السنوية، وتعد مدينة "تسوكوبا" هي المدينة العلمية في اليابان فتتركز بها العديد من المنشأت العلمية والتي تم تجهيزها بأحدث التقنيات والمختبرات والتكنولوجيا المتقدمة.*

*وبالنسبة للمدن السياحية الجميلة في اليابان فنجد مدينة "هاكوني" التي تتمتع بسحر الطبيعة فيوجد بها الحمامات المعدنية والمناظر الطبيعية بالإضافة لبحيرتها، فيجد بها السائح الاستجمام والمتعة.*
*وعلى الرغم من الجمال الساحر لليابان إلا أن تكاليف المعيشة بها مرتفعة جداً عن غيرها من باقي دول العالم، مما يجعل السياح يترددون كثيراً قبل أن يذهبوا إليها.*


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

*صور و معلومات عن الأردن*​ 
*



*



** العاصمة: عمَّان.*

** مساحة البلد: 89,910كم2.*

** موقع البلد: يقع الأردن في جنوب غربي آسيا، تحده سوريا من الشمال ، والمملكة العربية السعودية من الجنوب، *

*والعراق من الشرق وفلسطين من الغرب.*

** وحدة النقد: الدينار.*

** الحكم: ملكي دستوري وراثي.*
*صور و معلومات عن الأردن*

** عدد السكان:بلغ عدد سكان الأردن عام 1991 حوالي 3,285,000 نسمة بكثافة حوالي 36,9 نسمة/كم2.*

** اللغة: اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية وتنتشر الإنجليزية إلى جانبها، كما تتحدث غالبية الأقليات العرقية لغاتها الخاصة *

*بها إلى جانب اللغة العربية.*

** الديانة: الإسلام هو دين الدولة الرسمي، ويشكل المسلمون 96% من مجموع السكان، ويؤثر الإسلام في حياة الشعب *

*تأثيراً عميقاً، كما يشكل النصارى الشرقيون الأرثذوكس الغالبية بين الطوائف النصرانية التي تشتمل أيضاً على الرومان *

*الكاثوليك والبروتستانت.*

** أهم المدن:*

*- عمان وعدد سكانها (1,573,000).*

*- الزرقاء وعدد سكانها (601,000).*

*- إربد وعدد سكانها (950.000).*

*- البلقاء وعدد سكانها (239,000).*

*- الكرك وعدد سكانها (163,000).*

** المنظمات الدولية التي تنتمي إليها: الأمم المتحدة، جامعة الدول العربية.*

** العلم:عبارة عن أربع ألوان: أسود وأبيض وأخضر وأحمر وهي ألوان العلم العربي وبداخله نجمة سباعية وقد اتخذت *

*هذه الألوان من بيت الشعر الآتي:بيض صنائعنا خضر مرابعنا سود مواقعنا حمر مواضينا*


*



*

** أهم المنتوجات:*
*-الزراعة: الخضار، الحمضيات، العنب، الحبوب بأنواعها، الحيوانات والمنتجات الحيوانية كافة.*
*-التعدين وأعمال المحاجر: الفوسفات الخام، البوتاس.*
*- التصنيع: إسمنت، أسمدة، حديد صلب، أعلاف، أقمشة، مواد كيميائية.*

** نبذة تاريخية:*

*- يرجع تاريخ الأردن إلى عدة قبائل سكنت هذه البلاد قديماً ومن أهمها: المؤابيون والإدوميون والعموريون. تأثرت هذه *

*القبائل بالمد الحضاري الكنعاني في فلسطين، ثم خضع الأردن للحكم الآشوري والكلداني والفارسي والروماني حتى *

*استقر فيها العرب المسلمون الأوائل، ومازالت الآثار الرومانية كذلك في جرش والمدرج الروماني في عمان، كما خلّف *

*المسلمون الكثير من القلاع والقصور وغيرها من الآثار الإسلامية.*

*-سيطر العثمانيون على الأردن أثناء حملتهم على الشرق العربي وكان يحتل أهمية خاصة لهم باعتباره طريق الحج *

*الشامي، فضلاً عن كونه طريق التجارة البرية فدفعوا الأموال الكثيرة لشيوخ القبائل التي تقطن هذه المنطقة لتأمين *

*طريق الحج.*

*-تشكلت المملكة العربية بزعامة فيصل بن الحسين في سورية عام 1918م في أعقاب الثورة العربية الكبرى. وفي عام *



*استعانت بأخيه فيصل بن الحسين لدرء هذا الخطر، ووعدته بأن يتم بحث القضايا العربية فيما بعد.*

*-في عام 1921 وصل الأمير عبد الله بن الحسين إلى عمان، وتسلم مقاليد الحكم في الأردن واجتمع مع تشرتشل وزير *

*المستعمرات البريطانية وهربرت صموئيل المندوب السامي البريطاني في فلسطين وأسفر الاحتجاج عن الاعتراف *

*البريطاني بالأمير عبد الله بن الحسين أميراً على شرقي الأردن.*

*-وفي سبتمبر عام 1922 وافقت عصبة الأمم المتحدة على إلحاق شرقي الأردن بسلطة الانتداب على فلسطين وفي عام *



*الله بن الحسين ملكاً دستورياً على المملكة الأردنية على أن يكون وراثياً في أبنائه من بعده.*

*-وفي عام 1951 قتل الأمير عبد الله وخلفه ابنه طلال الذي لم يدم حكمه سوى ثلاثة شهور، وخلفه ابنه الكبير الحسين، *

*وفي عام 1958 تم استقلال البلاد نهائياً من أي حكم أو تبعية أجنبية، وقد نعمت الأردن بالاستقرار السياسي وشهدت *

*تطورات إيجابية عديدة على كافة الأصعدة . وكان للملك حسين دور فاعل في عملية السلام في المنطقة العربية. عرضت *

*جامعة الدول العربية مشروع إنشاء حكومة عربية فلسطينية للمناطق التي احتلتها الجيوش العربية، لكن حكومة الأردن *

*عارضت هذا المشروع بكل إصرار، كما عارضت اقتراح الجامعة بتعديل مدينة القدس، وهو مشروع أقرته هيئة الأمم *

*المتحدة ونجم عن هذه الحرب وضع طارئ ظل الأردن يسعى لإزالته بكافة الوسائل..*

*-وسعى الملك حسين لحل سلمي خاصة بعد حرب تشرين 1973 وتبنى مشروع مقايضة الأردن بالسلام واشترك في مؤتمر *

*مدريد عام 1990، وقد توصل مع إسرائيل بعد مباحثات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلى اتفاق وإعلان نهائي نجم عنه *

*إعلان المبادئ عام 1993.*

*-وبعد أن توفي الملك حسين بن طلال 1999 تولى ابنه الشاب عبد الله بن الحسين مقاليد الحكم، وبدأ يشق طريقه في *

*خضم السياسة العالمية.*

*~*¤ô§ô¤*~ بعض الصور من مدن وآثار الأردن~*¤ô§ô¤*~*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



* 1920 دخل الأمير عبد الله بن الحسين الأردن وحث الأردنيين على التخلص من الاحتلال الفرنسي، إلا أن الحكومة الفرنسية 1946 وافقت بريطانيا على إنهاء انتدابها على شرقي الأردن، ووقعت معاهدة تحالف وصداقة بين البلدين، وبويع عبد 
__________________


----------



## اني بل (7 مارس 2010)

لندن هي عاصمة المملكة المتحدة و أكبر مدنها. تقع على نهر التايمز في جنوب بريطانيا. يعيش في المدينة حوالي 7.5 مليون نسمة، منهم حوالي 2.7 في أحياء لندن الداخلية. يبلغ عدد سكانها مع ضواحيها 12,599,561 نسمة (احصائيات 01.01.2005)، لتكون بذلك أكبر مدن أوروبا (بدون روسيا وتركيا) وأحد أهم مراكزها السياسية والإقتصادية والثقافية. شكل التقسيم اﻹداري الحالي للندن في اﻷول من نيسان/أبريل 1965 مع تأسيس لندن الكبرى. يوجد في المدينة عدد كبير من الجامعات والمعاهد والمتاحف والمسارح. كما تتخذ كثير من المنظمات الدولية والشركات العالمية من المدينة مقرا لها.


1 الجغرافيا 
2 التاريخ 
3 التقسيم الإداري 
4 الثقافة ومعالم المدينة 
5 الإقتصاد والبنية التحتية 
6 الجامعات 




الجغرافيا

موقع لندن في إنجلتراتمتد لندن بمسافة حوالي 40 كم على ضفتي نهر التايمز ويبلغ متوسط ارتفاعها 62 متر فوق سطح البحر. تأسست المدينة في اﻷصل على الضفة الشمالية. كان جسر برج لندن على مدى عصور عديدة الجسر الوحيد الذي يربط ضفتي المدينة ببعضها. يقع مركز المدينة، الحي التجاري و الشوارع المهمة على الضفة الشمالية للنهر. مع بناء جسور أخرى ومد خطوط السكك الحديدية، توسعت المدينة في كل الجهات. طبيعة لندن بشكل عام منبسطة. كان نهر التايمز في الماضي أعرض مما هو عليه اﻵن، حيث تم بناء عدد من السدود عليه. بسبب قربها من بحر الشمال فقد كانت لندن عرضة لعدد من الفياضانات. تم تحديد خط الطول الجغرافي الذي يمر بالمعهد الفلكي الملكي (Royal Observatory) في غرينتش كخط الطول رقم صفر. أنه اليوم الخط الذي يتم على أساسه احتساب اختلاف المناطق الزمنية في العالم.

تتواجد المدينة في منطقة مناخية معتدلة. فصل الصيف يكون في العادة دافئ وفصل الشتاء بارد ولكن درجة الحرارة لا تقل عن الصفر مئوية. شهر يوليو هو أكثر الشهور حرارة، حيث تبلغ معدل درجة الحرارة حوالي 16,3 درجة مئوية بينما هي 3,9 درجة مؤية في شهر يناير، الذي يعد أبرد الشهور على مدار السنة. سجلت في لندن في صيف عام 2003 أعلى درجة حرارة في تاريخ المدينة، بلغت حينها 37,9 درجة مئؤية.

لندن تكون في الشتا ثلاج درجة الحررة -1 تحت الصفر


التاريخ
طالع في هذا السياق المقال الرئيسي عن تاريخ لندن.


التقسيم الإداري
لندن مقسمة إلى 33 منطقة إدارية أو بورو (London Boroughs). عدد السكان مدرج بجانب اسم المنطقة (احصاءات 2001):

مدينة لندن City of London 7,185 
مدينة ويستمينستر City of Westminster 181,286 
كينغستون وتشيلسي Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea 158,919 
هامرسميث وفولهام London Borough of Hammersmith and Fulham 165,242 
واندسوورث London Borough of Wandsworth 260,380 
لامبيث London Borough of Lambeth 266,169 
ساوث وارك London Borough of Southwark244,866 
تاور هامليتس London Borough of Tower Hamlets 196,106 
هاكني London Borough of Hackney 202,824 
أيسلنغتون London Borough of Islington175,797 
كامدن London Borough of Camden 198,020 
برينت Lon don Borough of Brent 263,464 
إيلنغ London Borough of Ealing 300,948 
هونسلو London Borough of Hounslow 212,341 
ريتشموند أبون تايمز London Borough of Richmond upon Thames 172,335 
كنغنستون أبون تايمز Royal Borough of Kingston upon Thames 147,273 
ميرتون London Borough of Merton 187,907 
ساتون London Borough of Sutton 179,768 
كرويدن London Borough of Croydon 330,587 
بروملي London Borough of Bromley| 295,532 
ليويشام London Borough of Lewisham 248,922 
غرينيتش London Borough of Greenwich 214,403 
بيكسلي London Borough of Bexley 218,307 
هافرينغ London Borough of Havering 224,248 
باركنغ وداغينهام London Borough of Barking and Dagenham 163,944 
ريدبريدجLondon Borough of Redbridge 238,635 
نيوهام London Borough of Newham 243,891 
والتام فورست London Borough of Waltham Forest 218,341 
هارينغي London Borough of Haringey 216,507 
إنفيلد London Borough of Enfield 273,559 
بارنت London Borough of Barnet 314,564 
هارو London Borough of Harrow 206,814 
هيلينغدون London Borough of Hillingdon 243,006 



الثقافة ومعالم المدينة

دير ويستمنستر 
جسر برج لندن 
ميدان بيكاديلليمن أشهر معالم المدينة:

برج بيغ بين: يعرف أيضا بإسم برج الساعة لوجود ساعة بيغ بين الشهيرة فيه. 
جسر برج لندن: أول جسر بني في المدينة فوق نهر التايمز. 
كاتدرائية القديس بولس: أهم كنيسة في لندن. 
دير ويستمنستر: به مقابر ملوك البلاد. 
مبنى البرلمان البريطاني: الذي يحتوي على مجلس العموم ومجلس اللوردات. 
مبنى بلدية لندن. 
ميدان بيكاديللي. 
القصور الملكية في سانت جيمس، كينغستون و باكنغهام. 
متحف مدام تيسود: الذي يعرف أيضا تحت اسم متحف الشمع. 
المتحف البريطاني. 
المتحف الوطني، لندن 

الإقتصاد والبنية التحتية
فقدت لندن مع مرور الزمن من مكانتها الصناعية الرائدة في بريطانيا، اليوم يشكل القطاع الصناعي فقط 10% من أرباب العمل في المدينة. تلعب المطابع ودور النشر دورا مهما في هذا القطاع. حيث تشغل ربع عمال القطاع الصناعي وتأتي بثلث الانتاج العام للندن. الصناعات الدوائية والكهربائية والالكترونية مازالت تلعب دورا مهما في المدينة، ولكن هناك خطط لمعظم هذه الشركات والمصانع بمغادرة المدينة في المستقبل. الصناعات الخفيفة المتواجدة هي صناعات الألبسة والصناعات الغذائية.

يتم من خلال ميناء لندن النهري تشغيل 10% من مجمل حركة الصادرات والواردات لبريطانيا. أصبح النمو الإقتصادي السنوي للمدينة منذ عام 1971 بنسبة 1,4% أقل من النسبة العامة للبلاد التي تبلغ معدلها 1,9%. بالرغم من ذلك، فإن قطاع الخدمات في المدينة وخاصة البنوك وشركات التأمين تشكل مصدر عائدات وحركة تجارية مهمة للمدينة ولبريطانيا بشكل عام. توجد بورصة المملكة الرئيسية في لندن، بورصة لندن، التي هي ثالث أقوى بورصة أوراق مالية عالميا بعد نيويورك وطوكيو. شركة التأمين لويدس (Lloyd's)، التي هي أحد أكبر شركات التأمين في العالم، تتخذ من لندن مقرا لها. يزور لندن سنويا حوالي 20 مليون سائح، جاعلا من قطاع السياحة من القطاعات المربحة في اقتصاد المدينة.

شركة المواصلات تراسبورت فور لندن (Transport for London) تدير حركة القطارات والباصات العامة للمدينة. لندن هي أهم مركز للنقل الجوي في العالم. يوجد في المدينة خمس مطارات دولية، ويسافر سنويا من خلالهم 120 مليون مسافر. المطارات الخمسة هي مطار هيثرو (Heathrow)، مطار غاتويك (Gatwick)، مطار لوتون (Luton)، مطار ستانستيد (Stansted) و مطار المدينة (لندن) (City Airport). شبكة القطارات التحت أرضية (مترو) في لندن هي اﻷقدم على مستوى العالم حيث يعود تاريخها إلى عام 1863 وتشكل اليوم بمجمل مسافة 415 كم أطولها. هناك ثماني محطات قطارات رئيسية في لندن، هي محطة تشارينغ كروس (Charing Cross)، محطة أوستون (Euston)، محطة كنغس كروس (King's Cross)، محطة ليفربول ستريت (Liverpool Street)، محطة بادينغتون (Paddington)، محطة سانت بانكراس (St Pancras)، محطة فيكتوريا (Victoria) ومحطة واترلو (Waterloo) ومحطة لندن بريدج (London Bridge).


الجامعات

ساحة بيكاديللي ليلاجامعة لندن هي أكبر جامعة في بريطانيا وأوروبا، بها حوالي مئة ألف طالب وتحتوي على الكثير من الكليات، التي تكاد تكون منفصلة إداريا عن الجامعة. أهم هذه الكليات:

يونيفرستي كولدج لندن University College London (UCL) 
امبيريال كولدج Imperial College 
كنغس كولدج لندن King's College London 
كوين ماري Queen Mary 
معهد لندن للإقتصاد London School of Economics 
معهد الدراسات الشرقية واﻷفريقية School of Oriental and African Studies 
معهد التعليم Institute of Education 
بيربيك كولدج Birkbeck College 
من الجامعات اﻷخرى في المدينة:

جامعة المدينة City University 
جامعة ميلدسكس Middlesex University 
جامعة برونل Brunel University ​


----------



## اني بل (7 مارس 2010)




----------



## اني بل (7 مارس 2010)

الملكه فكتوربا ملكه المملكه المتحده يشار إلى فتره حكمها بالعصر الفكتوري وهي حقبه تاريخيه في المملكه المتحده تميز بكونها قمه الثوره الصناعيه في بريطانيا واعلى نقطه في الامبراطويه البريطانيه وهو يشير إلى فتره حكم الملك فكتوريا بين 1837 و1901

الملك إدوارد السابع 






كان ملك المملكه المتحده وملك دول الكومنولت وامبراطور الهند 

الملك جورج الخامس 







ملك بريطانيا العظمى وإيرلندا وإمبراطور الهند واحد ابناء الملك إدوارد السابع 
حظى بإحترام كبير وسط شعبه نظرا لالتزامه الصارم بواجباته ومسؤلياته الملكيه ,كما تميزت فتره حكمه بخروج بريطانيا منتصره من الحرب العالميه الاولى ,قام عام 1917م بتغير اسم عائلته الملكيه من (ساكس_كوبرغ)إلى (ويندسور)رغم صلاحياته المحدوده فقد كان له تأثير كبير على السياسه البريطانيه 

الملك إدوارد الثامن 






كان ملك المملكه المتحده وإيرلند ودول الكومونولت والهند 
خلال الحرب العالميه الثانيه كان حاكم جزر الباهما 
هو الحاكم الوحيد الذي تنازل عن الحكم متعمدا في 10ديسمبر 1936كما جاء تنازله عن ملكيه إيرلند في اليوم التالي 


الملك جورج السادس 







ملك بريطانيا وإيرلندا بالفتره ما بين 1936_1952
اخر أباطره الهند من 1936_1947
كان الابن الثاني لوالده الملك جورج الخامس 
شاركت بريطانيا اثناء حكمه في الحرب العالميه الثانيه وخرجت منها منتصره 
اتخد مع عائلته موقفا شجاعا عندما قرروا البقاء في لندن اثناء الغارات الجويه الالمانيه اعتبر موقفه رمزا للصمود البريطاني وحظى الملك بإحترام الشعب له 

الملكه إليزابيت الثانيه 







ملكه المملكه المتحده و15 ولايات ملكيه اخرى 
تولت الملكه بعد وفاه والدها الملك جورج السادس 
في عام 1940 قامت بإلقاء خطابها الاذاعي الاول لتخاطب بقيه الاطفال اللذين اجلتهم الحرب 

نظام الحكم في بريطانيا العظمى







نظامه ملكيه دستوريه اتحاديه تحت سلطه حكومه برلمانيه موحده 


العاصمه لندن 
بعض الصور السياحيه 


















​


----------



## اني بل (7 مارس 2010)

اعة بيغ بن أو بيج بن (بالإنجليزية: Big Ben) الشهيرة في لندن، 


*بدأ عملها 3 يونيو عام 1859، يرجع اسمها إلى اختصار اسم بنجامين هول وزير الأشغال البريطاني آنذاك ، والذي أشرف على تنفيذ مشروع الساعة وتصميم برجها،*​

*وتعد الساعة التي تزن حوالي 12.5 طن ومثبتة في برج لندن من أهم المعالم التي يحرص السائحين على زيارتها.*​


*وهي أشهر جهاز لقياس الزمن في العالم، وتعتبر من أهم المعالم التي يحرص السياح على زيارتها في بريطانيا. *​


*وقد أشرف على تنفيذها وتصميم برجها وزير الأشغال البريطاني بنيامين هول Benjamin Hall آنذاك، ولمّا كان بنيامين ضخم الجسم، كانوا يطلقون عليه لقب بيج بن، وقد أُطلق اسمه تكريماً له على جرس الساعة الضخم وفي ما بعد ليشمل الساعة نفسها، وبدأ عمل الساعة منذ 3 يونيو عام 1859م.*​

*تشتهر الساعة بدقتها المتناهية في قياس الوقت، وتعتبر دقاتها رمزاً للتوقيت العالمي ، ويزن جرسها حوالي ثلاثة عشر طناً ، ويبلغ طول عقربيها 9 و14 قدماً.*​

*وتوجد الساعة في برج القديس استيفان في الجزء الشمالي من مبنى البرلمان في دائرة ويستمنستر في العاصمة البريطانية، وبرج الساعة طوله 320 قدماً.*​

*وقد قام بتصميم الساعة إدموند بكيت ، وصنعها إدوارد دنت ومن بعد وفاته فردريك دنت..*​

*



*​


*ومنذ عام 1924م بدأت دقات بيج بن تعلن الوقت عبر إذاعة الـ«بي.بي.سي» BBC يومياً.*​

*واعتاد كثير من الناس حول العالم أن يسمعوا دقاتها قبل نشرات أخبار الإذاعة البريطانية.*​

*ويبلغ عمر الساعة الآن حوالي قرن ونصف القرن، وبالنظر إلى عمرها الطويل تظل الساعة في حال جيدة، ويمكن أن تتعرض لعطل مفاجئ مرة كل حوالي سبع سنوات، ومعظم الحوادث التي تعرضت لها كانت بسيطة، سوى واحدة وقعت عام 1977م، حيث توقفت الساعة كلياً عن العمل واستغرق إصلاحها مدة أسبوع كامل.*​


*ويحرص فريق الصيانة طوال الوقت على إبقاء القطع التي تتشكل منها الساعة تماماً كما هي لقيمتها التاريخية، الأمر الذي ينتج عنه بعض الأعطال من فترة لأخرى، وبإمكان المسؤولين استبدال الأجزاء الميكانيكية للساعة بأخرى جديدة، لكنهم لا يفعلون ذلك لكون الساعة جزءاً من التراث التاريخي لبريطانيا..*​

*



*​

*ومن الطريف أنه قد حدث في يوم من الأيام أن وقف عدد من طير الزرازير على عقرب الدقائق فمنعها من التحرك، وتأخرت الساعة في ذلك اليوم، ولم تنقل دقاتها عبر الأثير..*​

*ولأول مرة في تاريخ بريطانيا سمحت سلطات مبنى البرلمان البريطاني بنقل تلفزيوني حي لساعة بيج بن الشهيرة وهي تعلن قدوم الألفية الثانية.*​

*وقيمة الوقت جعلت الإنسان منذ قديم الزمان يهتم بالوسائل التي تمكنه من قياسه، ومن هذه الوسائل صناعته للساعة، وقد مرت الساعة بمراحل متعددة حتى وصلت إلى ما عليه اليوم من دقة.*​


*وتنوعت أشكال الساعات وأحجامها على مر التاريخ، من عهد قدماء المصريين و اليونان و الرومان حتى عصرنا الحالي، فهناكالساعة الشمسية قبل الميلاد، ثم جاءت الساعة المائية ، فالساعة الرملية. وفي القرنين الرابع عشر والخامس عشر الميلاديين تم صنع الساعات الميكانيكية فكانت منها الساعة اليدوية والمنبهة ، وفي القرن السابع عشر الميلادي تم اختراع أول ساعة البندول ، وفي القرن التاسع عشر صنعت الساعة الكهربائية ، ثم جاءت في القرن العشرين الكوارتز ، ثم الساعة الذرية التي تعتبر أدق ساعة صنعت حتى الآن.*​


*وانتشرت صناعة الساعات في العالم، ومن الساعات التي تميزت بالجودة الساعات السويسرية*​


----------



## اني بل (9 مارس 2010)

ابداااااااااااااااع يا حبيبتي الغالية ... انتي بتستحقي لأنك مميزة ورائعة ومحبوبة من قبلي وباعتقادي موضوعك فوق التميز والروعة وفيه جهد كبير .... عزيزة فعلا"


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

*بلجيكا قلب السياحة الأوروبية النابض*



*إنها بلجيكا، مفترق طرق حضارات أوروبا العجوز وقلبها النابض بالحياة، يتمركز هذا البلد الصغير في موقع استراتيجي هام على الصعيد الجغرافي والسياسي والاقتصادي. أما على الصعيد السياحي، فيمكن لأي سائح أن يجعل من بلجيكا نقطة انطلاقه المركزية بجميع اتجاهات أوروبا الغربية فقد يبدأ بإفطار في «بروكسل» أو «لياج» قبل أن يستقل سيارته باتجاه امستردام أو باريس حيث يشرب قهوة العاشرة ليتناول بعدها غدائه في لندن أو ألمانيا ويشرب شاي العصر في بوردو وينهي جولته بعشاء في براغ أو ميلانو، قبل العودة إلى بلجيكا في نفس الليلة*



_*وإن كانت بلجيكا تشكل نقطة انطلاق استراتيجية للسياحة في أوروبا فهي أيضا الوجهة السياحية المفضلة لدى الأوروبيين أنفسهم الذين يتوافدون عليها بأعداد كبيرة وفي مختلف فصول السنة. كما تستقطب بلجيكا السياح من مختلف أنحاء العالم لما تمنحه من مميزات خاصة، فهي تختزل ببساطة كل ما يتوقع الزائر أن يجده في القارة الأوروبية، فعبر قرون طويلة عرف البلجيكيون كيف يأخذون أفضل ما قدمه العالم من حولهم وبفضل انفتاحهم على الخارج وقدرتهم على إدماج التقاليد الأجنبية في طريقة حياتهم، أصبحت بلادهم أرضا غنية بالثقافات المتنوعة تحلو الحياة فيها للجميع، ففي بلجيكا تجد المكتبات الألمانية والمشروبات الفرنسية والأوبرا الإيطالية والمصارف البريطانية والعرائس الروسية والقطع الأثرية الدانمركية والبهارات العربية ومطاعم السوشي اليابانية والسيارات السويدية والصحف اليونانية.*_





_*الموقع*_


_*تقع بلجيكا في غرب أوروبا. يحدها كل من ألمانيا و اللوكسمبورغ من الشرق، فرنسا من الجنوب و الجنوب الغربي، بحر الشمال من الشمال الغربي و هولندا من الشمال. بلجيكا هي إحدى دول البنلوكس. تُعد عاصمتها بروكسل عاصمة غير رسمية للاتحاد الاوروبي لكثرة مقار المنظمات التابعة للاتحاد فيها،*_
_*أيضاً هي مقر حلف شمال الأطلسي – الناتو )).*_





_*ثقافة كبيرة ...في رقعة صغيرة*_​


_*تمتد مملكة بلجيكا على مساحة قدرها 30520كلم مربع في شمال شرق أوروبا حيث تحدها هولندا شمالا وكل من لوكسمبورغ وألمانيا شرقا، وبحر الشمال غربا، أما من الجنوب فتجاورها فرنسا. ورغم صغر مساحتها، تتسع بلجيكا لعشرة ملايين نسمة بكثافة سكانية تقدر ب 336 نسمة في الكلم المربع الواحد. وان كانت هذه الكثافة السكانية تعتبر الأكثر ارتفاعا في أوروبا، فإنها تختلف من منطقة إلى أخرى حيث تقدر بمعدل 50 نسمة في الكلم المربع الواحد في غابات الأردان، في حين تضم بروكسل 10 بالمائة من العدد الإجمالي للسكان*_


_*يعيش في الجزء الشمالي من البلاد المعروف بمنطقة الفلاندر 5.8 مليون نسمة يتكلمون اللغة الهولندية، وفي الجنوب تقع منطقة الوالون التي يعيش فيها نحو 3.2 مليون نسمة يتحدثون اللغة الفرنسية. وبين المنطقتين، تقع العاصمة بروكسل التي تضم نحو مليون نسمة يتكلمون الفرنسية والهولندية. كما تتحدث أقلية في شرق البلاد مثل لياج ولوكسمبرغ اللغة الألمانية حيث تعتبر هذه اللغات الثلاث لغات رسمية في بلجيكيا. *_


_*بلجيكا دولة صغيرة المساحة ، وتغلب عليها المظاهر السهلية *_
_*لدى بلجيكا ثلاث مناطق طبيعية: الساحل، الوسطى و الآردن. تكثر الزراعة في الثانية لخصوبة تربتها بينما تكثر الغابات و الجبال و الحياة البرية في الثالثة. أهم نهرين في البلاد هم شيلدت و مويسه. أعلى نقطة في بلجيكا هو جبل بوترانج بعلو يبلغ ارتفاعه 694 متر. الطقس بشكل عام معتدل إلى بارد، معدل درجات الحرارة هي 25 درجة مئوية صيفاً و 7,2 درجة شتاءاً.*_


_*المناخ*_


_*مناخ معتدل ينتمي إلى طراز غربي أوروبا ، وهو بحري معتدل بصفة عامة ، فالشتاء بارد والصيف معتدل ، ويختلف عنه مناخ هضبة الأردن حيث يسود الطراز القاري ، فالشتاء قارس البرودة وتتساقط عليها الثلوج ، ونتهمر الأمطار بغزارة على النطاق الساحلي ، ومعظمها شتوي ، وتسود الغابات على المرتفعات خصوصاً على هضبة الأردن .*_






_*السكان*_


_*الكثافة السكانية هي أحد الأعلى في أوروبا. ديمغرافياً يوجد بالبلاد ثلاث مجموعات: الفلاندر، الوالون و الألمان. المجموعة الأخيرة أُضيفت لبلجيكا بعد هزيممة ألمانيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى عام 1918. بتكون سكان بلجيكا من عنصرين ، الوالون ويعيشون في جنوب بلجيكا ويتكلمون الفرنسية ، والعنصر الثاني الفلمنك وينحدثون لغة شبيهة بالهولندية ونعرف بالفمنكية ، وهؤلاء يعيشون في النطاق الثمالي من بلجيكا ، لذا ففي الدولة لغتان معترف بهما ، وهناك أقلية ألمانية في الشرق ، وسكان بلجيكا حوالي عشرة ملايين وربع مليون ، وهي من أكثر مناطق أوروبا ازدحاماً ، وتزداد ٍ الكثافة في وسط يلجيكا وفي شمالها .*_




_*اللغة*_



_*اللغات الرسمية هي الهولندية، الفرنسية و الألمانية. 60% من البلجيك هم من الناطقين بالأولى، 40% بالثانية بينما هناك اليوم حوالي 1% من الناطقين بالألمانية في بلجيكا.*_



_*الديانة*_


_*الكاثوليكية هي الدين الرئيسي بالبلاد (75% - 80%). الديانات الأخرى الممثلة في البلاد هي الإسلام، البروتستانتينية، الانغليكانية و اليهودية*_



_*المواصلات*_


_*ولان بلجيكا تتمركز في قلب أوروبا، يسهل الوصول إليها عبر جميع خطوط المواصلات، وهي تضم العديد من المطارات المحلية والدولية والعديد من الموانئ أيضا مثل ميناء الأنفار وميناء زييبروج وميناء الاوستاند. كما يمكن الوصول إليها برا عبر شبكة الطرقات السريعة الكثيفة التي تحظى بها، بالإضافة إلى شبكة سكك الحديد الواسعة. *_


_*تزخر بلجيكا بتنوع مدهش من المزايا السياحية بالرغم من صغر رقعتها الجغرافية ويكفي أن العاصمة بروكسل لوحدها تعد مدينة الأعمال والفن والثقافة على مستوى العالم. أما منطقتي الفلاندر والوالون فتضم بدورها مدن تختزن ثروات ثقافية لا تعد ولا تحصى وتعتبر أعاجيب معمارية وتاريخية فريدة. *_​


_*بروكسل ... «عاصمة» أوروبا *_


_*تعتبر بروكسل عاصمة ثلاثية فهي أولا عاصمة الدولة الفيدرالية البلجيكية وعاصمة منطقة الفلاندر وعاصمة أوروبا أيضا، حيث تمثل المركز السياسي للاتحاد الأوروبي. وتعتبر بروكسل العاصمة الأكثر خضرة في العالم، ولعل اكثر ما يميزها أنها قاومت التوسع العشوائي الذي عانت منه العواصم المتقدمة الأخرى. *_


_*كثيرا ما ترتبط بروكسل في أذهاننا بالاتحاد الأوروبي وكبرى المؤسسات العالمية، حيث تضم بروكسل مكاتب اللجنة الأوروبية والبرلمان ومجلس الوزراء. كما تحتضن المكاتب الرئيسية لمنظمة الحلف الأطلسي واتحاد أوروبا الغربية، بالإضافة إلى العديد من الشركات العالمية والمتعددة الجنسيات وكذا المراسلين الصحافيين العالميين الذي يقدر عددهم بنحو 800 مراسل صحفي. ومن أهم الأسباب التي جعلت بروكسل عاصمة اقتصادية وسياسية عالمية قربها من المؤسسات الأوروبية وسهولة الوصول المباشر إلى 340 مليون مستهلك، واستقرار السوق العقارية والأسعار التنافسية للإيجار والشراء وتوفر اليد العاملة متعددة اللغات، بالإضافة إلى النظام الضريبي المناسب للجميع*_
_*فإن أول ما يجب زيارته هو القصر الكبير الساحر الذي يعود بناءه إلى القرن الرابع عشر، والذي يعتبر تحفة معمارية فريدة في العالم كما يعتبر مبنى السانكونتنير (العيد الخمسين) الذي يعتبر معلم تاريخي هام في بلجيكا حيث بني خلال حكم ليوبولد الثاني الذي أراد أن يخلد ذكرى الخمسين لاستقلال بلجيكا بهذا المبنى الجميل. وكذلك الأتوميوم، ذلك المعلم الهندسي الجميل الذي شيد سنة 1958 بمناسبة المعرض العالمي، ويبلغ طوله 102 متر*_




_*مطار بروكسل*_


_*حديث ومنظم وسهل الاجراءات , كما أن موظفيه مبتسمين دائما ومتعاونين*_



_*الثقافة والفن *_



_*لكن بروكسل هي أيضا مدينة السياحة والفن والتاريخ، فهي حاضنة المتاحف والمباني الأثرية والأسواق المتنوعة التي تمنح كل شيء من القطع الأثرية القديمة إلى بهارات الشرق الأوسط، هذا إلى جانب سلسلة كبيرة من المطاعم التي تشتهر معظمها عالميا. *_


_*وتضم بروكسل نحو 90 متحفا وقرابة 30 مسرحا وقاعة حفلات يتصدرها (مسرح لامونيه) ذلك الصرح الملكي الخاص بالفن المسرحي وقصر الفنون الجميلة وهو تحفة هندسية أبدعها المهندس هورتا. أما المتاحف، فتجد متحف لكل مجال، متحف للعلوم الطبيعية والجغرافيا.. متحف للأدوات والآلات الموسيقية.. متحف للفنون القديمة والحديثة ومتحف للسيارات و«متحف الجيش الملكي» وغيرها. ومن المتاحف الأخرى التي تستحق الزيارة داخل بروكسل «متحف التاريخ الطبيعي» حيث يتواجد عدد من هياكل الديناصورات يعتبر من اكبر المجموعات بأوروبا كلها، هذا إلى جانب قطع من الصخور والمعادن وهناك أيضا مجموعة رائعة من هياكل الحيتان. والاهتمام كبير بالأطفال حيث يوجد جزء خاص يتعرف فيه الأطفال بوسائل مبسطة عن الحيوانات التي يمكن مشاهدتها في الأماكن المحيطة، هذا إلى جانب ورش عمل صغيرة حتى يتفاعل الأطفال مع هذا العالم. *_


_*وإذا ما انتقلنا إلى «متحف الآلات الموسيقية» فهو يشكل جزءا من المتاحف الفنية الملكية وهو يتألف من جزأين، الأول يتعلق بالموسيقى في العصور القديمة، أما الآخر فيغطي الموسيقى الحديثة التي تبدأ من القرن التاسع عشر. ويزود زائر متحف الآلات الموسيقية بسماعات تعمل بصورة آلية عند الوقوف أمام الآلة الموسيقية المعروضة لسماع الصوت الذي تحدثه هذه الآلة. وما اكثر هذه الآلات بالمتحف الذي يضم مجموعة قيمة وبها قطع نادرة جدا. *_


_*وقد كانت بروكسل ولا تزال أحد أهم مدن الرقص المعاصر، كما يوجد بها عدد هام من دور العرض السينمائي ذات التقنية العالية. وتحتوي المكتبة السينمائية البلجيكية على تراث ضخم فريد من نوعه في العالم أجمع، كما تنظم بروكسل ثلاث مهرجانات سينمائية وهي «مهرجان بروكسل الدولي للأفلام»، و«المهرجان الدولي للرسوم المتحركة» و«المهرجان الدولي للفيلم الخيالي». *_


_*كما تحظى الموسيقى بمكانة مرموقة في بروكسل من خلال الفنانين الذين يعملون على تجديدها، كما أن قائمة الفنانين المشهورين في بروكسل ليست قصيرة، والجاز على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، أصبح منذ زمن بعيد تخصص هذه المدينة. كما تحظى استوديوهات بروكسل للتسجيل بشهرة فائقة لدى الموسيقيين في العالم. *_



_*الطبخ في بلجيكا ... فن وإبداع*_


_*لا يوجد بلد في العالم يضم عدد مطاعم راقية كما تعد بلجيكا رغم صغر مساحتها. وبالمقارنة مع حجمها، لا يقدم أي بلد آخر تشكيلة من الجبنة وألوان الطبخ كما تقدم بلجيكا. *_


_*ولحد الآن، لم يتغير شيء في هذا المجال، فلذة المائدة لا تزال فناً في هذا البلد، حيث نتج عن امتزاج الثقافات المختلفة تراث رائع في فن الطبخ صقله البلجيكيون ونموه على مر العصور، حيث يجمع الأخصائيون في فن الطبخ اليوم على أنه ليس هناك بلد آخر يضم على رقعة مساحة ضيقة عدد مطاعم ذات شهرة فائقة كما هو الحال اليوم في بلجيكا. ويعتمد الفن الراقي في الطبخ على جودة المواد المستخدمة، وفي هذا المجال تتوفر بلجيكا على جميع المواد الأولية سواء فيما يخص المنتجات الزراعية أو البحرية أو اللحوم. *_



_*الألعاب المثيرة *_
*من الألعاب المثيرة، مثل القطار الافعواني الذي تصل سرعته إلى نحو 100 كيلو متر، ويصعد إلى ارتفاع نحو 35 متراً. *


_*وإلى جانب الألعاب المثيرة هناك حديقة واليبي حيث تمتزج الإثارة مع الاستمتاع بالمياه في العاب متنوعة لإرضاء جميع الأذواق والأعمار.*_​


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

الاماكن السياحية في بروكسل
يفتح يومياسوق الازهلر وصباح كل أحد سوق للطيور ودارالبلدية يبقى أكثرالمعالم بروزافي المنطقة ويتضمن غرفارائعةبألواحهاالخشبية التي تغطي الجدار وقاعة اجتماع المجلس والمبنى يفتح من الثلاثاءللجمعة وهناك منزل الملك مايسون دي روي عبارةعن قصرقديم يعودللقرن16م وفيه مجموعةمن الخزف وأنية المائدةالفضية وتماثيل وقصرcoudenbergحيث عاش الملوك يوما والقصرالملكي بحديقته ومن أشهرالمتاحف المتحف الملكي للفن القديم ومتحف الالات الموسيقية ومتحف استعراض المعارك وينتشرفي شوارعهاالتماثيل ومن اشهرهاتمثال الفارس على متن جواده وتمثال برونزي لصبي صنع سنة1619ولكن سرق عندماغزاالبلادالانجليزوالفرنسيون والتمثال الذي يوجدالأن نسخةمقلدة وفي البلادتوجدالمكتبةالوطنية والبرج الاسودالذي يعودللقرن13م ومن الاماكن التي تستحق الزيارة مركزقيادة ويلينغتون،التي تحولت لمتحف يحتوي على التذكارات العسكرية ولايمكنكم الوصول لبلجيكادون القيام برحلة للموقع الذي حصلت فيه معركة واترلو ،التي هزم فيهانابليون سنة1815
بالنسبة للتسوق أهم مناطق التسوق فيها تقع في ville basse و galerise st hubert وتشتهربلجيكابالشوكولاتة وننصحكم بمجموعةcote d orالتي تتوفربكافةالمحلات وتشتهربحلوى البرالين اللذيذة.وتشتهربصناعة المخرمات اليدوية .
بالنسبة للمطاعم معظم الباجيكيون يولون الطعام اهتماماكبييراويملكونخبرةواسعةوبروكسل فخورة بمطاعمهاالاجنبيةإذيعمل بالمدينةرؤساءطهاة اجانب يأتون من حوالي50بلدا على الأقل .
بالنسبة للفنادق تتميزفنادقهابنظافتهاوجودتها والفنادق الحديثةمكلفة وفنادقهاالاكثركلفة:
Hilton Internationalعبارةعن برج ضخم يتألف من 27دورا وجددسنة1989م
Royal Windsor غرفه مزخرفةبألواح خشبيةزيتيةتغطي الجدران وجددسنة1990م
Sas Royal Hotel بني لرجال الاعمال المسافرين ويتضمن مركزاللاعمال وقاعةخاصةللمؤتمرات ومطعمه من أفضل المطاعم المتخصصةبالمأكولات البحرية ويتوفرفيه غرفاخاصةلغيرالمدخنين والمعاقين .
وفنادقهالغيرمكلفة:
ARLEQUIN ويملكه شابان لطيفان ومن تسهيلاته قاعةلتناول الفطور .
MARIE JOSE يشتهربمأكولاته البحرية الفاخرة .
SAINTE CATHRINE ومن تسهيلاته المقهى .​



<DIV align=center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




هذه الصورة تم اعادة تحجيمها اضغط على الشريط الاصفر للحصول على الحجم الاصلي حجم الصورة الاصلي هو 800x600 ومساحتها 181 كيلو بايت


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)




----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

حبيبتي جوجو مشكووورة لوجودك المنور بجد ربنا يخليكي لينا يا قمر


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2010)

thanks اني بل
مناظر طبيعيه في منتهي الروعه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

وربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

*فنلندا هي جمهورية وعضو في الإتحاد الأوروبي* 
*اللغات الرسمية هي الفنلندية والسويدية (5% من السكان يتكلم السويدية كلغة أم)* 
*عدد السكان حوالي 000 300 5 نسمة* 
*يعيش في العاصمة هلسنكي حوالي 000 560 نسمة* 
*مساحة فنلندا هي 127 338 كيلومتر مربع، منها 522 33 كيلومتر مربع مغطاة بالمياه* 
*طول فنلندا بإتجاه الشمال – الجنوب هو 1160 كيلومتر* 
*تقسم الدولة إدارياً إلى خمس محافظات هي محافظة جنوب فنلندا، محافظة غرب فنلندا، محافظة شرق فنلندا، محافظة أولو ومحافظة لابلاند. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك تتبع مقاطعة جزر أولاند إلى فنلندا ولها حكم ذاتي.* 
*يوجد في فنلندا 348 بلدية (بداية عام 2009)* 
*الدول المجاورة لفنلندا هي روسيا (شرقاً)، النروج (شمالاً) والسويد (غرباً)* 
*لاتسألني إلى أين أنا ذاهب، بل من أين أتيت. " 
(مثل افريقي) *
*الهجرة البشرية إلى فنلندا *

*بدأ البشر بالوصول إلى فنلندا بعد إنحسار العصر الجليدي أي قبل حوالي 000 10 سنة. وكانت الهجرات إلى فنلندا تأتي من الشرق من منطقة روسيا حالياً ومن الجنوب عبر بحر البلطيق. وتعود جذور اللغة الفنلندية التي تنتسب إلى المجموعة اللغوية الفنلندية الأوغرية إلى أواسط روسيا. ولكن اللغة الفنلندية تحتوي على عديد من المكونات اللغوية البلطيقية والجرمانية. ولقد عاش السكان الذين يتكلمون السويدية كلغة أم في فنلندا منذ 800 عام، وجاء المهاجرون الرواد الذين إنتقلوا إلى فنلندا في فترة أعوام 1200 و 1330 باللهجات السويدية التي كانت سائدة حينئذ.* 
*عصر حكم السويد *

*كانت فنلندا تابعة للسويد على مدى 600 عام ابتداء من العصور الوسطى حتى أوائل القرن التاسع عشر. وخلال تلك الفترة إحتد الصراع بين السويد وروسيا على بسط النفوذ في فنلندا إلى حد إستعمال السلاح أيضاً. وتم الإتفاق في معاهدة باهكينان ساري للسلام التي أبرمت عام 1323 على أن تتبع مناطق جنوب وغرب فنلندا لحكم السويد، ومناطق شرق فنلندا لحكم سلطة روسيا.* 
*ونتيجة للحروب اللآحقة التي حدثت في القرنين السادس عشر والسابع عشر توسعت مساحة المنطقة التابعة للسويد بشكل ملحوظ. إلا أن السويد خسرت مساحات نتيجة حروب القرن الثامن عشر. وبالنهاية إنتقلت فنلندا عام 1809 بالكامل إلى حكم روسيا.* 
*فنلندا كجزء من روسيا *

*كانت فنلندا تتمتع بالحكم الذاتي أثناء الحكم الروسي إذا كان لها إدارياً مكانة الدوقية العظمى التي يتولى أمور إدارتها سلطة فنلندية وطنية أي مجلس شيوخ دوقه الأعظم هو قيصر روسيا. وأثناء الحكم الروسي لفنلندا حصلت فنلندا على عملتها الخاصة وتشكلت بالجيش الروسي ولمدة طويلة قطعات فنلندية منفصلة.* 
*إستغل الفنلنديون وضع فنلندا الإداري ضمن الإمبراطورية الروسية بمهارة لتحقيق مصالحهم الوطنية. وهكذا فقد تم تعزيز مكانة اللغة الفنلندية والثقافة الفنلندية والنشاطات التجارية الفنلندية بشكل ملحوظ. وفي بداية القرن العشرين بدأت العلاقات بالتأزم  بين الفنلنديين والسلطة الروسية بسبب سياسة الرَوْسَنَة التي بدأت روسيا بإتباعها والتي رفضها الفنلنديون بشكل حازم.* 
*فنلندا تستقل *

*وبعد ثورة أكتوبر في روسيا وافق مجلس  النواب الفنلندي في 6 ديسمبر 1917 على إعلان إستقلال فنلندا وهو ما عنى إنفصال فنلندا عن روسيا.* 
*وفي بداية عام 1918 دخلت فنلندا في حرب أهلية مأسوية كان طرفاها قوات الإشتراكين الحمر كممثلين عن الطبقة العاملة من طرف ومن طرف آخر قوات البرجوازيين البيض ممثلة عن البورجوازية والمزارعين. إنتهت الحرب الأهلية في مايو 1918 بهزيمة قوات الحمر.* 
*إختارت فنلندا المستقلة النظام الجمهوري ويرأسها بدلاً عن ملك السويد أو قيصر روسيا رئيس منتخب مباشرة من قبل الشعب لولاية ست سنوات. وتُسن القوانين في فنلندا من قبل مجلس النواب المنتخب من قبل الشعب.* 
*حرب الشتاء وحرب المتابعة *

*هاجم الإتحاد السوفياتي فنلندا في 30/11/1939 وهكذا بدأت حرب الشتاء. وخلال الحرب العالمية الثانية دخلت فنلندا في حربين ضد الإتحاد السوفياتي، ففي فترة 1939 – 1940 حرب الشتاء، وبعد ذلك في فترة 1941 – 1944 حرب المتابعة.* 
*ونتيجة لتلك الحروب خسرت فنلندا منطقة كاريليا وغيرها لصالح الإتحاد السوفياتي. واضطر المواطنون الفنلنديون الذين كانوا يقطنون هذه المناطق والبالغ عددهم حوالي 000 430 نسمة إلى ترك أوطانهم والنزوح إلى داخل فنلندا حيث تم توطينهم. وعلى كل حال، يعتبر الفنلنديون أن أهم شيء هو أن فنلندا لم تُحتل أبداً خلال تلك الحرب العالمية وأنها حافظت على إستقلالها  على الرغم من خسارتها لبعض المناطق.* 
*فنلندا بعد الحروب *

*كان وضع فنلندا بعد إنتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية غير مؤكد. ففي البداية خشي الفنلنديون من أن يحاول الإتحاد السوفياتي تحويل فنلندا إلى دولة شيوعية على شاكلة ما فعل مع الدول المجاورة له في أوروبا الشرقية بعد الحرب. ولكن فنلندا نجحت في إقامة علاقات حسنة مع الإتحاد السوفياتي والحفاظ على نظامها الديموقراطي مع زيادة التجارة مع العالم الغربي. ولقد اضطرت فنلندا طويلاً لإتباع سياسة التوازن الدقيق بين الإتحاد السوفياتي والغرب.* 
*كان التطور الإقتصادي بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية إيجابياً جداً. وكانت فنلندا تصدر للعالم بشكل رئيسي منتجات الورق والأخشاب وغير ذلك من منتجات الصناعة الحراجية. ونتيجة لذلك حصلت فنلندا على عوائد ضخمة إستعملتها لرفع مستوى رفاهية الشعب. ففي تلك المرحلة تم تطوير الخدمات العامة مثلاً عبر تأسيس نظم التعليم والرعاية الصحية والضمان الإجتماعي العامة التي جعلت من فنلندا دولة رفاهية عصرية. * 
*فنلندا في أوروبا الجديدة *

*بعد إنتهاء الحرب الباردة في أوروبا في نهاية عقد 1980 صار بإمكان فنلندا إصلاح خطه سياستها الخارجية. ففي عام 1995 أصبحت فنلندا عضواً بالإتحاد الأوروبي. وفي عام 2002 تبنّت فنلندا، ضمن أول دول الإتحاد الأوروبي، نظام العملة الأوروبية الموحدة أي اليورو وتخلّت عن عملتها الوطنية المارك الفنلندي.* 
*وبعد إنهيار الإتحاد السوفياتي في بداية العقد 1990 دخل الإقتصاد الفنلندي في مرحلة كساد عميق يعود سببه جزئياً إلى هبوط مستوى التجارة مع الإتحاد السوفياتي. وقد علّمت تلك التجربة أن الإعتماد على صناعة الورق التقليدية لا يكفي وأن على الصناعة الفنلندية أن تتبنّى مجالات جديدة ناجحة ومختلفة. وقد أثبتت صناعة الهواتف الجوالة وصناعات التكنولوجيا الرفيعة جدواها وأهميتها، وهو ما أعطى فنلندا وجهاً وسمعة جديدة وعصرية*
*" إذا هاجرت الى بلدٍ ما فعِشْ مثل أهلها" حكمة فنلندية* 
​*إذا عرف الإنسان شيئاً عن العادات والتقاليد الفنلندية، فسيسهل عليه فهم الفنلنديين. كذلك يسهل عليه فهم التوقعات التي يضعها الوسط الفنلندي منه. إن العادات والتقاليد الفنلندية ما زالت متجانسة إلى حد بعيد، ولذلك يستغرب الفنلنديون أحياناً الأشياء الجديدة والطرق الجديدة بالتصرف والتعامل. هذا من طرف، ومن طرف آخر تسود في المجتمع الفنلندي المساواة بين المواطنين ويتم التعامل مع الجميع على قدم المساواة والتكافؤ. وتعتبر المساواة والتكافؤ بين الرجل والمرأة من أهم الأشياء في الثقافة الفنلندية.* 
*وقد يبدو في ظاهر الأمر أن الفنلنديين شعب فظّ وصامت، فهم يقولون ما يفكرون به مباشرة ويعبّرون عن رأيهم بصراحة وغالباً ما تكون مناقشاتهم غير شكلية ويدعون الناس بالإسم الأول. يركّز الفنلندي على أموره الشخصية ويحترم خصوصية الغير بشدة. ويقال أنه قد يصعب التعرّف على الفنلندي ولكن ما إن تتعرف عليه حتى تصبح الصداقة بينكما أبدية. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن أساس المجتمع في فنلندا بالعصر الحاضر هو الفرد وليس العائلة كما هو سائد في عديد من المجتمعات الأخرى. وبالتالي فإن المجتمع يركز على الفرد كما في المجتمعات الأوروبية الغربية الأخرى. ويحترم ويثمّن المجتمع الفنلندي الإجتهاد والعزيمة القوية.* 
*يحب الفنلندي إستعمال وقته بشكل عقلاني. فهو يخطط الأشياء مسبقاً ويتّبع الجداول الزمنية المتفق عليها. يفي الفنلندي بوعوده ويتوقع من الغير نفس الشيئ.* 
*يفضّل الفنلندي حل المشاكل بالصلح ويتفادى وضع الناس في مواقف حرجة. كذلك يتفادى الفنلندي إظهار أحاسيسه ومشاعره بشكل علني. ومن أهم الأشياء التي يعتبرها الإنسان الفنلندي مقدّسة هي الطبيعة والهدوء والصونا. والصونا مكان مهم ليس فقط للإستحمام بل للإجتماع يدخله الفنلنديون عوائلاً وأصحاباً وشركاء. وليس من النادر أن تتخذ العديد من القرارات السياسية المهمة في الصونا. * 
*من المهم أن لا ننسى أن لكل إنسان خلفيته الثقافية التي تؤثر على طريقة رؤيته للأمور. ويسهل فهم الآخرين وثقافة الآخرين إذا حاول الإنسان النظر للأمور من وجهة نظرهم. ويجدر بالمهاجر أن يتشجع ويسأل عما يدور بخلده فإن أفضل وسيلة لتفادي سوء الفهم هو التحدث بصراحة وعلانية*

*النظام السياسي*

*فنلندا دولة ديموقراطية. يتم إنتخاب رئيس الجمهورية بالإنتخاب المباشر من الشعب. حالياً* *رئيس الجمهورية * presidentti*هو السيدة تاريا هالونن (2006 – 2012).*
*يوجد في فنلندا* *مجلس نواب * eduskunta*وعدد أعضائه 200 نائب. يتم إنتخاب أعضاء مجلس النواب كل أربع سنوات.*
*يشكّل رئيسُ الوزراء والوزراءُ الآخرون المنتخبون من قبل مجلس النواب* *مجلسَ الوزراءِ*valtioneuvosto*الذي يدير السلطة التنفيذية سوية مع رئيس الجمهورية.*
*فنلندا عضو في* *الإتحاد الأوروبي *Euroopan Unioni *ويتم إنتخاب**نواب فنلندا لدى الإتحاد الأوروبيhttp://www.europarl.fi/page.php?page_id=7** كل خمس سنوات.*
*النظام الإداري الحكومي والبلدي*

*يُقسم النظام الإداري في فنلندا إلى الإدارة المركزية والإدارة المحلية والمنطقية. وتشمل الإدارة المركزية مجلس الوزراء والمديريات والمؤسسات الوطنية المركزية كمركز سجل النفوس ومؤسسة التقاعدية العامة.* 
*وتتألف الإدارة المحلية والمنطقية من الجهات الرسمية التي تعمل على المستوى المحلي أو المنطقي كدائرة الأحوال المدنية والسجل ومديريات المحافظات ومراكز العمل والتجارة. ويتعاون المسؤولون على كلا المستويين الحكومي والمحلي والمنطقي مع مسؤولي البلديات.* 
*تتمتع* *البلديات **في فنلندا بحكم ذاتي. تتولى البلديات تنظيم وترتيب الخدمات الأساسية المنصوص عليها بالقانون لسكان البلدية. يشكل المجلس البلدي  الهيئة العليا بالبلدية، ويتم إنتخاب المجالس البلدية كل أربع سنوات*


----------



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

*ينصّ القانون الفنلندي على إعتبار التمييز جريمة. لا يجوز التمييز بين الناس على أساس الأصل العرقي أو الجنسية أو اللغة أو الديانة أو المعتقد أو الرأي أو الوضع الصحي أو الإعاقة أو الميول الجنسية أو الجنس أو الهوية الجنسية. كذلك يُحرّم التمييز على أساس على درجة الثراء أو الحمل للنساء مثلاً.* 
*وينص* *قانون التكافؤ *(Yhdenvertaisuuslaki)*على تحريم التمييز بين الناس مثلاً في التشغيل والتأهيل. كذلك لا يجوز التمييز بين الناس على أساس العرق مثلاً في مجالات الخدمات الإجتماعية والصحية*

*تسود في فنلندا* *الحرية الدينية . يحق لكل إنسان الإيمان وممارسة شعائر أي دين وله الحق بالتعبير عن معتقداته. كذلك يتمتع الجميع بحق الإنتساب لأي جمعية  دينية وحق الإنسحاب منها. ولا يُجبر أي إنسان على ممارسة أي دين إذا لم يكن ضميره (* *omatunto* *) يوافق على ذلك. ويمكنك الحصول على المزيد من المعلومات عن الحرية الدينية في فنلندا من صفحات* *وزارة التربية **(opetusministeriö)* *في موقع بنك المعلومات.* 
*لا يمنع القانون أي إنسان من الإنتساب لعديد من الجمعيات الدينية في* *نفس الوقت.وتقرر الجمعيات الدينية بنفسها فيما إذا كانت تقبل بأن ينتسب أعضاؤها لجمعيات دينية أخرى. وتوجد في* *صفحات دائرة الأحوال المدنية والسجل **(Maistraatti)* *معلومات إضافية عن الإنتساب للجمعيات الدينية والإنسحاب منها.* 
*يدين معظم الفنلنديين بالديانة المسيحية ويتبعون إما للكنيسة الإنجيلية اللوثرية (83%) أو الأرثوذكسية (1%). وتتمتع هاتان الكنيستان في فنلندا بأهمية تاريخية وثقافية عظيمة. ولذلك تتمتعان أيضاً بوضع قانوني مميّز.* 
*أما الديانات الأخرى الكبيرة فهي شهود يهوة وكنيسة فنلندا الحرة والكنيسة الكاثوليكية في فنلندا وكنيسة المجيئ والكنيسة المورمونية*


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

l||l° فنلندا - الصور تعبر عن نفسها - °l||l°​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

قصر Olavinlinna​ 



 



 



 



 



 



​ 



 



 



 



 



 



​


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2010)

صور في غاية الروعه -انا باعشق الصور الطبيعيه 

ربنا يخليكي للمنتدي وتفرجينا علي العالم واحنا قاعدين في مكاننا

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks اني بل


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

تكرمي ... دي محتاجة صلواتكم


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

اليوم حنحكي عن البلد الي بحلم اسافر الها بيوم من الايام طبعا البلدهي هولندا بمعالم هولندا العظيمة 
بعض المعلومات عن هولندا 
*تقع هولندا في غرب أوروبا مطلةً على بحر الشمال. مملكة الأراضي المنخفضة هو الاسم الرسمي لهولندا. يأتي اسم هولندا من مقاطعتين فقط بالبلاد من أصل 12 يحملان هذا الاسم. 
سُميت كذللك لأن حوالي نصف أراضيها تقع تحت مستوى سطح البحر، أيضاً كان أكثر من خمسي اراضي البلاد مغطاه بمياه البحر او البحيرات. يحدها من الشرق ألمانيا و من الجنوب بلجيكا و من باقي الجهات بحر الشمال. المملكة هي إحدى دول البنلوكس و الاتحاد الأوروبي. 
الهولندية هي اللغة الرسمية في الدولة كلها، وليست الالمانية كما يظن البعض
يطلق عليها بلد الزهور وذلك لتنوع واكثرة الزهور فيها 

راح ابدي اتكلم عن الحديقة الغنية عن التعريف الموجودة في امستردام وهي keukenhof 
والحين راح اتركم مع الصور 







































في حدائق عديدة بهولندا مو بس حديقة keukenhof راح اتكلم عن وحدة من اجمل الحدائق وهي : 

1. Japanese Garden ,Clingendael Park
حديقة جميلة في لاهاي (Den Haag ) تفتح للزوار من ابريل الى يونيو وطبعا الدخول لها مجانا 

وهذي صورها 



















هولندا شاهد هولندا معالم هولندا السياحية 
السياحة في هولندا أجمل بلد في العالم هولندا
*​*
*​


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

الأماكن السياحية في أمستردام :

1- Giethoorn أو مايسمى فينيسيا الهولندية








2- Kinderdijk الطواحين الهوائية

3- المتاحف.. ومنها Madame Tussauds















* المطاعم الحلال :

1- Zina مطعم مغربي
العنوان : Bosboom Toussaintstraat 70, Amsterdam, The Netherlands 1054
الهاتف 020 489 37 07

2- Pakistan Restaurant مطعم باكستاني
العنوان : Scheldestraat 100, Amsterdam, Noord-Holland 1078
الهاتف : 31206753976







3- Crystal مطعم مصري
العنوان : Leidse Straat, Amsterdam, The Netherlands 
الهاتف : -









* المراكز التجارية :

1- barones

2- Bijenkorf 

3- Magna Plaza shopping center 









الشوارع التجارية :

1- Dam Square Area

2- Kalverstraat

3- Leidsestraat











* المنتزهات :

1- keukenhof












2- Palais Het Loo














* الملاهي :

1- efteling





​


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

هولندا صور ومعلومات


هي احدى دول اوربا الدائمة الخضرة
لنستمتع سويا بتلك المناظر الطبيعيه .
هولندا مدينة الورد والجمال



اللغات الرسمية : الهولندية و الفريزية 
العاصمة : أمستردام 
أكبر مدينة : أمستردام 
المساحة : 41,526 كم مربع
عدد السكان : 16,135,992
الكثافة السكانية : 389 نسمة/كم مربع
العملة : اليورو 



معلومات عامة عن طبيعتها



1-أول ما يشد الانتباه لمدينة امستردام هو التجول فيها 
باستخدام القوارب الصغيره من أسفل الجسور العلويه .



2-تضم امستردام العديد من المتنزهات والمناظر الطبيعيه الجميله وتزخر بالعديد 
من المتاحف فيها مايزيد عن 700 متحف...
التي تضم الاعمال الفنيه الخالده للفنانين مثل رامبرانت 



3-تضم ايضا العديد من المباني التاريخيه التي امتزج فيها
الفن القديم مع الفن الحديث..ويوجد بها مبنى مسرح الموسيقى
الذي افتتح عام 1968



4-رياضات شعبيه: في هولندا رياضات تزاول بكثره مثل الهوكي - 
ألعاب القوى- السباحه -سباق الدراجات- المراكب الشراعيه
وكرة اليد والطائره .



جوله مصوره 
























المتاجر الكبرى والمجمعات
افضل متجر في المدينة هو Bijenkorf في Damrak اذ يتضمن اجمل الازياء والملابس
التتي تتماشي مع خطوط الموضه



















حي Damrak











مايميز هولندا
المنازل المطله على الممرات المائيه



































هولندا مدينة الورود والجمال ،،،




حديقة كوكانوف
الواقعه في ليس


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2010)

اشكرك كتير عزيزتي اني بل علي الصور الجميله دي 
مش ممكن انها تكوي مجرد مناظر طبيعيه دي اغرب من الخيال 
ما اعظم اعمالك يارب كلها بحكمة صنعت


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)

الجغرافية​ 

تبلغ مساحة هولندا (40,844 كم) ، وتنقسم إلى 12 مقاطعة. تحدها ألمانيا من الشرق ، وبلجيكا من الجنوب ،وبحر الشمال من الغرب والشمال . تشغل أرضها القسم الغربي من السهل الأوروبي الشمالي حيث دلتوات أنهار الراين وماز وشيلد وفال وتتكون الأرض من سهول منبسطة ، ولقد استقطع الهولنديون قسماً من الاراضي الساحلية على حساب البحر ،وذلك بإقامة السدود والحواجز ، وحولت إلى أراضي زراعية. تم الحصول على مناطق كاملة كمقاطعة فليفولاند في هولندا من خلال ردم مياه البحر. حوالي خمس مساحة هولندا يتكون من الماء في شكل يحيرات وقنوات ،وحوالي نصف أرضها أقل من مستوي سطح البحر ،وهذا القسم محمي بالسدود ،وقد أنجزت عدة مشاريع لتجفيف المستنقعات والبحيرات المكتسبة من البحر ، وهناك مشروع عملاق هو مشروع الدلتا . ينتمي مناخ هولندا إلى مناخ غربي أوروبا ، وليس هناك اختلافات واضحة في مناخها بسبب صغر مساحتها وانبساط أرضها ، والشتاء بارد ويتساقط الثلج حوالي ثلاثين يوماً في فصل الشتاء ،والرياح الغربية هي السائدة ،والصيف معتدل والمطر شتوي وصيفي ،ويزداد في الصيف ، ولقد قل النبات الطبيعي في معظم الأراضي الهولندية ،وذلك بسبب التوسع الزراعي ،ولكن لاتزال توجد جزر من الغابات في النطاق الجنوبي والشرقي . يبلغ ارتفاع حوالي نصف أراضي المملكة أقل من متر واحد فوق سطح الأرض. أعلى ارتفاع هو جبل فالسيربيرغ اللذي يصل ارتفاعه إلى 321 متر. 18.41% من مساحة البلاد مغطاة بالمياه​ 




​





السكان​ 


تعد هولندا أحد أكثر دول العالم كثافةً بالسكان، حيث يبلغ عدد السكان حوالي 16 مليون نسمة بمساحة كاملة تبلغ حوالي 41 ألف كم، ناتجاً عن ذللك كثافة سكانية بلغ مقدارها عام 2003: 389 نسمة/كم مربع. هولندا من أكثر مناطق غربي أوروبا ازدحاماً بالسكان ، بل من أكثف مناطق العالم ، والهولنديون من أكثر غرب أوروبا تناسلا وحوالي نصف سكان هولندا يعيشون في المنطقتين الغربيتين ، هولندا الشمالية وهولندا الجنوبية ، وبهما المدن الهامة ، امستردام ، وروتردام ،ولاهاى ، واترخت ، ويسمي بنطاق (الرانستاد ) وهاجر عدد كبير من سكان هولندا إلى العالم الجديد ، ولقد هاجرت إليها أعداد كبيرة من الأيدي العاملة من الخارج ومن البلدان الإسلامية في الآونة الأخيرة . هولندا بلد زراعي صناعي ، فحوالي 70% من أرضها استغلت في الزراعة ، والرعي و نظراً لاستخدام الآلات فلا يعمل بالزراعة غير 6% من القوي العاملة في هولندا ، والحاصلات تتمثل في البطاطس والجودار والشوفان والقمح والشعير وبنجر السكر ،والخضر والعنب ، ولها شهرة عالمية في انتاج الزهور ، ولقد انتشرت بهولندا مزارع البيوت الزجاجية ،وللثروة الحيوانية قيمتها في الاقتصاد الهولندي ، ولها شهرتها العالمية في إنتاج اللحوم والألبان بكميات تفوق حاجتها وتصدر ،ولصيد الأسماك وتعبئتها نفس القيمة وخصوصاً الأسماك النادرة كالرنجة والتونة ، وهولندا فقيرة في الموارد المعدنية ومواد الطاقة، وتوجد بها كميات من النفط والغاز الطبيعي لاتكفي حاجتها ، وبرغم هذا تحولت إلى دولة صناعية هامة ، ومن أشهر الصناعات صناعة المنسوجات الصوفية والقطنية والصناعات الغذائية ، وتعليب وحفظ الأسماك ، ومن الصناعات الثقيلة بناء السفن ، والآلات الميكانكية والهندسية ، والصناعات البتروكيميائية والآلات الكهربائية والالكترونيات ​ 







​ 













​ 




اللغة​ 


الهولندية هي اللغة الرسمية في الدول كلها، إلى جانب اللغة الفريزية اللتي تستعمل في مقاطعة فريزنلاند. أيضاً تُحكى الألمانية السفلى في الشمال الشرقي و الألمانية الفصحى في الجنوب الشرقي من البلاد. هناك خطأ شائع بأن اللغة الهولندية (بالانجليزية: Dutch) هي نفسها اللغة الألمانية (بالألمانية: Deutsch)، ولكن هذا غير صحيح هم فقط متقاربتين لغوياً.​ 






الديانة​ 


أهم أديان المملكة هم الكاثوليكية (31%)، البروتستانتينية (21%) و الإسلام (5.5%). معظم البروتستانت يتبعون الكنيسة الكالفينية، بينما يُشكل المهاجرون معظم المسلمين. 40% من الهولندين لا يتبعون أي ديانة. السكان الكاثوليك يقطنون المناطق الجنوبية بينما يعيش البروتستانت في الشمال​ 







​ 













​ 



الأعياد و العطل​ 


الأعياد الدينية هي رأس السنة الميلادية (الأول من كانون الثاني/يناير)، عيد الفصح، عيد الصعود، عيد العنصرة، يوم نيقولا (5 كانون الأول/ديسمبر) و ليلة و عيد الميلاد المجيد (24-26 كانون الأول/ديسمبر). الاعياد الوطنية هي يوم الملكة (30 نيسان/ابريل)، يوم الحداد على ضحايا الحرب العالمية الثانية (4 أيار/مايو) ، يوم التحرير من النازيين (5 أيار/مايو)​ 






​ 













​ 

















​ 













​ 













​















​ 














​ 





التاريخ​ 



وقعت الأراضي الهولندية و البلجيكية تحت يد آل هابسبورغ عام 1477. وحدت أراضي هولندا و بلجيكيا و اللوكسمبورغ تحت اسم الأراضي المنخفضة في عام 1579، اللتي كانت تُشكل الولايات الشمالية من الامبراطورية الاسبانية تحت حكم آل هابسبورغ. أُسست جمهورية الأراضي المنخفضة المتحدة عام 1581، بعد اعلان نفسها منسحبة من الاتحاد الاسباني. بعد سلسة من النزاعات تمكنت الأراضي المنخفضة من الحصول فعلياً على استقلالها في 1648. شهدت البلاد بعد ذلك عصراً ذهبياً اقتصادياً و ثقافياً في القرن السابع عشر، وصلت فيها مرتبة الدول العظمى. استعمرت فيه الأراضي المنخفضة بلدان في [آسيا]، أفريقيا و أمريكا اللاتينية، و سيطرت على كثير من الطرق الملاحية العالمية. أصبحت تعتمد تدريجياً في القرن الثامن عشر على جيرانها إلى أن وُحدت مع بلجيكا ،مرة أخرى، على اثر قرارات مؤتمر فيينا عام 1815 بعد انتهاء الحروب النابليونية تحت اسم مملكة الأراضي المنخفضة. نشبت خلافات على السطح بين الهولنديين و البلجيك بسبب اختلاف الثقافة و اللغة بينهم إلى أن بدأت بلجيكا عام 1830 كفاحها للاستقلال عن الأراضي المنخفضة. حصلت الأراضي المنخفضة على حدودها المعروفة اليوم عام 1839 بعد استقلال بلجيكا و اللوكسمبورغ نهائياً عنها.​ 




اتبعت البلاد سياسة محافظة دينية منذ بداية القرن العشرين و حتى بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية. كما نهجت الأراضي المنخفضة سياسة الحياد في الحرب العالمية الأولى. غزت ألمانيا البلاد في عام 1940 ابان الحرب العالمية الثانية، لجأت الملكة وليامينا و أعضاء الحكومة إلى لندن. قام النازيون باعتقال و قمع الآلاف في السنوات القادمة. أعلنت الأراضي المنخفضة الحرب على اليابان عام 1941. احتل اليابانيون في العام المقبل جزر الهند الهولندية (أندونيسيا). انزل الحلفاء قواتهم عام 1944 في أرنهايم و تمكنوا من تحرير البلاد بغضون عام 1945. عادت العائلة الحاكمة و الحكومة إلى البلاد و وقعت اتفاقية البنلوكس للاعفاء الجمركي بين الأراضي المنخفضة، بلجيكا و اللوكسمبورغ، اللتي دخلت حيز التنفيذ في عام 1948، ثم أصبح لاحقاً اتحاداً اقتصادياً عام 1958. أودت أقوى عاصفة بحرية منذ القرن الخامس عشرعام 1953 بحياة المئات و تشريد الآلاف. دخلت الأراضي المنخفضة في سلسة من الاتفاقيات السياسية و الاقتصادية مع جيرانها الاوروبيين أولها كان عام 1951، عندما أُسست المجموعة الاوروبية للفحم و الحديد، اللتي كانت نواة الاتحاد الاوروبي. كما كان اتفاق ماسترخت اللذي وُقع في مدينة ماسترخت الهولندية عام 1992 كان أساس الاتحاد الاوروبي، اللذي دخل حيز التنفيذ في العام المقبل.​


----------



## اني بل (11 مارس 2010)




----------



## منصور بشرى (11 مارس 2010)

بصراحة استمتعت بالتجوال عبر الصفحات التسعة وكأننى اطوف حول هذا العالم الجميل الذى نقلتيه لنا عبر منتدانا العظيم  الرب يباركك ويكافئك على هذا الجهد وندعوك فى الاستمرار


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

انا اخذت بالي .... تكرم اخي وانشاء الله تستمتع كمان وكمان


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

العاصمة : باريس
المساحة : 543,965 كيلومترمربع
نظام الحكم : جمهوري
التعداد السكاني : 58,804,944
اللغة : فرنسي، لهجات ولغات إقليمية بروفانسي، بريتون، ألزاسي، كورسيكان، إنجليزي، فلمنكي، باسكي، كاتالاني .. !!
- - - 
" الديانة "



روماني كاثوليكي = 81% 




بروتستانتي - يهودي = 1%




مسلم = 5%



لا شيئ = 11%



- - - 



" الصادرات "



مكائن وجهاز نقل، مواد كيمياوية، مواد غذائية، منتجات زراعية، اكو ومنتجات فولاذية، منسوجات ولباس .. !!



- - - 



" الواردات " 



خام النفط، مكائن والاجهزة، منتجات زراعية، مواد كيمياوية، حديد و منتجات فولاذية .. !!



- - - 
" الصناعة "



الفولاذ، المكائن، مواد كيمياوية، سيارات، علم معادن، طائرة، علم ألكترونيات، تعدين، المنسوجات، طعام يعالج، السياحة .. !!
- - - 



" الموارد الطبيعية "



الحديد الخام، بوكسايت، سمك، خشب، فحم، خارصين، نفط، ملح قلي، أنتيمون، مغنيسيوم، تنجستن، ملح .. !!




- - - 



" الصــــــور " 






















































































































































​


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

*فرنسا - سياحة بين القصور الرائعة والطبيعة الخلابة*


جبال شامخة تتوج قممها الثلوج وحقول خضراء زاهية قرى بسيطة بديعة لم تغيرها يد الإنسان وشوارع عريضة تزين جوانبها الأشجار الجميلة : فرنسا تشمل كل ذلك 
أما باريس فهي عاصمة الموضة والطهي والحضارة العالمية بما فيها من قصور رائعة ومحال الثياب الحديثة التي تبيع أحدث الموضات للعالم أجمع فهي حقاً رمز الأناقة
السياحة
تعد فرنسا الدولة التي تسجل أكبر عدد من الزوار في العالم حيث استقبلت، عام 2003، 75 مليون سائح أجنبي. و تلبيةً لهذا الغرض تمتلك فرنسا ما يلي: 18375 فندقاً، 8330 ألف مركز لمعسكرات التخييم، 900 قرية سياحية لقضاء الإجازات، 190 بيتاً للشباب، 63158 مركزاً للإيواء الريفي، 29030 غرفة استضافة.
وتأتي فرنسا في المرتبة الثالثة عالمياً من حيث الإيرادات السياحيةبعدالولايات المتحدة وإسبانيابقيمة تبلغ 34,5 مليار يورو. ويصل الفائض التجاري في هذا القطاع إلى ما يزيد عن 13,1 مليار يورو.








*نصائح لزوار فرنسا :*


1-اختيار ساعات الصباح لزيارة متحف اللوفر وذلك لكي يستفيد السائح من الوقت الكامل لتغطية اجنحة المتحف.


2-يقفل برج ايفيل ابوابه عن الزوار في تمام الساعه 11 مساءاً في جميع فصول السنه عدا فصل الصيف يستمر لمنتصف الليل ويفتح ابوابه في تمام الساعه 9 صباحاً.


3-لكثرة عدد الفنادق بباريس ولتشابه اسمائها ولوجودها بشوارع ضيقة ننصح بالاحتفاظ بكرت الفندق وذلك للاستعانه به عند الحاجه الى العوده الى الفندق.


4-بامكان السائحين القيام بجوله للتعرف على معالم باريس بباص ذو طابقين ، ولطريقة الوصول اليه يرجى الاستعانه بخدمة السياح بكونتر استقبال الفندق.


5-خدمة استئجار الهيليكوبتر متوفرة حيث بامكان السائح القيام بجولة للتعرف على معالم باريس من الجو.


6-مشاهدة عرض الليدو من اروع الاشياء التي ممكن القيام بها ، حيث انها من اجمل العروض الفرنسيه المثيرة .


7- اذا كنت من عشاق ركوب البواخر ننصح بالاستمتاع بغداء فاخر على متن الباخرة (( الباتوباريسيان )) على نهر السين.



*ابرز الاماكن السياحيه في باريس :*


1-قوس النصر ( وسط باريس )
2-برج ايفل ( وسط باريس )
3-متحف اللوفر
4-مدينة ديزني لاند ( شرق باريس )
5-قصر فرساي ( جنوب غرب وسط مدينة باريس )
6-مدينة العلوم والصناعه ( شمال شرق باريس )
7-غذاء فاخر على نهر السين على متن باخرة الباتوباريسيان
8-سهرة في الليدو ولمشاهدة اروع العروض الفرنسيه المثيرة


*اهم المهرجانات :*


1-مهرجان كان السينمائي في مدينة كان ( مايو )
2-مهرجان الغجر ( لي سانت ماري دي لامير ) ( مايو )
3-مهرجان الموسيقى في السوربون ( مايو )
4-سباق السيارات "24 ساعه في ليمان " ( يونيو )
5-ماراثون موناكو الدولي ( نوفمبر )
6-سباق الجائزة الكبرى ( فورميلا 1) في موناكو ( مايو )
7-سباق الجائزة الكبرى ( فورميلا 1) في فرنسا ( يوليو )
8-مهرجان بلاط الملك فرانسوا ( يونيو – اغسطس )
9-مهرجان كاركاسون ( يوليو )
10-مهرجان يوركن دي بلفورت ( يوليو )
11-مهرجان كوريجي دورانج ( يوليو – اغسطس )
12-مهرجان عمالقة ادواي ( يوليو )
13-مهرجان سوليديز الموسيقي ( يوليو )
14-مهرجان الموسيقى الريفيه في ميرا ند (يوليو )
15-مهرجان يوم الباستيل ( يوليو )
16-مهرجان نيسلموسيقى الجاز ( يوليو )
17-مهرجان كوابون للموسيقى الريفيه ( يوليو )



بعض الصور لفرنسا 









منظر عام لباريس 









برج ايفيل ليلا

























































































رحلة موفقة اتمناها لكم ​


----------



## اني بل (13 مارس 2010)

*جمهورية اليونان*



*



*





*جمهورية اليونان إحدى البلاد الأوربية الجميلة ومهد الحضارة اليونانية الإغريقية، تتألف اليونان من عدة جزر منتشرة في عدد من البحار المجاورة مثل البحر الأبيض المتوسط ، والبحر الأيوني، وبحر إيجه ولكن أغلب هذه الجزر غير مأهول بالسكان، حصلت اليونان على استقلالها من الإمبراطورية العثمانية في عام 1829م.*
*عرفت اليونان بحضارة عريقة فتعانقت فيها الأساطير مع المباني والمعابد والمعالم الأثرية لتوجد جو من الغموض والجمال الذي يسيطر على السائح بمجرد نزوله على أرضها فتتمتع اليونان بوجود العديد من المعالم السياحية بها سواء أثرية أو طبيعية فتجد الجمال والسحر أينما تذهب، وتعد أثينا العاصمة اليونانية من أبرز مدنها وأشهرها على مستوى العالم، وبالإضافة للفن والجمال والحضارة والآثار لم تغفل الحضارة اليونانية الرياضة ودورها في السمو البدني والعقلي والنفسي للأفراد فجاء انطلاق الشعلة الأولمبية من أثينا معلناً مدى اهتمام الشعب اليوناني القديم بالرياضة وأصبحت الشعلة الأولمبية تقليد يمارس إلى الآن عند كل بداية دورة ألعاب أولمبية. *
*ولقد سيطرت الحضارة الإغريقية على العديد من الكتاب اللذين انطلقت أقلامهم تروي الأساطير اليونانية القديمة بما تحمله من قصص حب وصراعات وحروب فكانت هذه الأساطير مادة خصبة للعديد من الكتاب والسينمائيين الذين تهافتوا على تقديمها.*​
*الموقع*

*تقع اليونان في جنوب أوروبا وبالتحديد في أقصى جنوب شبه جزيرة البلقان، ويحدها من الشرق بحر إيجة وتركيا، ومن الجنوب البحر المتوسط، ومن الغرب البحر الأيوني، وتشترك في حدودها الشمالية مع ثلاثة دول من الشمال الغربي ألبانيا، تليها مقدونيا ثم بلغاريا، وتضم اليونان أكثر من 2000 جزيرة.*​
*معلومات عامة عن اليونان*

*المساحة:** تبلغ مساحة اليونان **131.940** كم2.*
*عدد السكان:** ويبلغ عدد السكان **10.706.290** نسمة.*
*العاصمة:** أثينا*
*اللغة:** اللغة الرسمية هي اللغة اليونانية بالإضافة للغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية.*
*العملة:** اليورو*
*الديانة:** الغالبية من اليونان الأرثوذكس، ويوجد مسلمين وآخرون.*​
*مظاهر السطح*



*



*



*يغلب على التضاريس في اليونان الطابع الجبلي، وغالبية الأراضي اليونانية غير قابلة للزراعة، ويعد إقليم مقدونيا في الغرب من أكثر الأقاليم الصالحة للزراعة ويشمل سهلين سهل سالونيكا، وسهل سراي بالإضافة لعدد من الأودية الخصبة، ومن الأقاليم الزراعية الأخرى إقليم ثيسالي والذي يعد مركز هام لزراعة الحبوب، **وتقوم جبال البندس باختراق البلاد من الشمال إلى الجنوب، وتتميز بالشريط الساحلي الذي يمتد حوالي 15.000 كم.* 

*وتضم اليونان أكثر من 2000 جزيرة غير مأهولة بالسكان، منها حوالي 169 جزيرة مأهولة، من الجزر التابعة لليونان نذكر "**الجزر الأيونية" وتقع في البحر الأيوني غرب اليونان من هذه الجزر كفلونيا، كورفو، ليوكاس، كما توجد " الجزر الإيجية" وتقع في بحر إيجا في الشرق بين كل من اليونان وتركيا وتتميز هذه الجزر بوعورتها وطبيعتها الصخرية ويعيش بها عدد قليل من السكان من هذه الجزر رودوس، ديلوس، سيروس.*
*كما توجد "جزيرة كريت" والتي تعد من أكبر الجزر اليونانية وتقع في الجنوب من اليونان في البحر الأبيض المتوسط وتتكون من جبال وتلال وعدد من الوديان الخصبة بالإضافة لسهل ضيق يمتد على طول الساحل الشمالي.*
*يعد جبل أوليمبس هو أعلى القمم الجبلية في اليونان حيث يبلغ ارتفاعه 2917 متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر.*​
*المناخ*

*يسود اليونان مناخ معتدل وتتأثر بمناخ البحر الأبيض المتوسط حيث يسود البلاد شتاء معتدل وصيف جاف يلطفه التأثيرات البحرية على المناطق الساحلية، وتسقط الأمطار في فصل الشتاء وتتساقط الثلوج على المرتفعات.*​
*نظام الحكم*



*



*





*تخضع اليونان لنظام حكم جمهوري برلماني، تم وضع الدستور اليوناني بعد إعلان النظام الجمهوري في 11 يونيو 1975م وتم تعديله في مارس 1986م.*
*تتشكل السلطة التنفيذية من رئيس الجمهورية الذي يتم انتخابه من قبل مجلس النواب لفترة رئاسية مدتها خمس سنوات، ويقوم رئيس الجمهورية بتعيين رئيس الوزراء ومجلس الوزراء.*
*وتتكون السلطة التشريعية في اليونان من مجلس واحد هو البرلمان وينتخب أعضاؤه بالانتخاب الشعبي المباشر ومدة خدمتهم أربع سنوات.*
*وتتمثل السلطة القضائية في المحكمة القضائية العليا والمحكمة العليا الخاصة وهما أعلى سلطتين قضائيتين في البلاد ويقوم رئيس الجمهورية بتعيين قضاتهما مدى الحياة بعد الرجوع إلى مجلس القضاء.*
*كما يوجد عدد من الأحزاب السياسية مثل حزب الديموقراطية الجديدة، حزب الحركة اليونانية الاجتماعية، الحزب الشيوعي ، حزب ائتلاف اليسار والتقدم، وغيرها من الأحزاب السياسية. *​
*نبذة تاريخية*



*



*



*خضعت اليونان قديماً للحكم العثماني حيث سيطر العثمانيون عليها في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي، وكانت اليونان جزء من الإمبراطورية البيزنطية والتي قام العثمانيون باحتلالها في عام 1453م.* 

*عمل اليونانيون كغيرهم من الشعوب التي خضعت للاحتلال لرفض هذا الاحتلال والعمل على التخلص منه فكانت البداية بإقبالهم على العمل والتعليم فتوسعوا في الصناعة والتجارة وعملوا على إنشاء المدارس الأمر الذي زاد من قوتهم وكانت الخطوة الأولى في مجال التحرر من السيطرة العثمانية عندما تم إنشاء جمعية للصداقة على يد أحد التجار اليونانيين تلك الجمعية التي ساهمت في تنظيم حركة ضد العثمانيين وقيام الثورة اليونانية، وكانت بداية الحرب اليونانية العثمانية في عام 1821م، وبعد العديد من المعارك نجح اليونانيين في السيطرة على العديد من المدن اليونانية.*
*وكان انتهاء هذه الحرب عندما انسحب الأتراك من اليونان لمحاربة الروس الذين أعلنوا الحرب على الدولة العثمانية في عام 1828م، وبانسحاب العثمانيين أصبحت اليونان دولة مستقلة في عام 1829م، وفي عام 1832م تم إعلان الأمير أوتو ملكاً ليكون أول ملك لليونان.*​
*المدن والسياحة*



*



*





*تحتل السياحة جانب هام جدا من الاقتصاد اليوناني نظراً لتوافد العديد من السياح عليها لما لها من تاريخ طويل أنعكس على الأماكن والمباني فخلف لليونانيين العديد من الأماكن الأثرية والتي تشع بومضات حضارية من الحضارة اليونانية القديمة، هذا بالإضافة للمناظر الطبيعية الخلابة التي توجد في الجزر اليونانية المنتشرة في البحار المحيطة باليونان.*
*ومع المناظر الطبيعية والآثار اليونانية التاريخية التي عرفت بها اليونان اشتهرت أيضاً بالألعاب الأولمبية التي جرت على أرضها فكثيراً ما اشتعلت الشعلة الأولمبية معلنة بداية جولة أخرى من الألعاب الأولمبية بما تتضمنه من ألعاب رياضية مختلفة.*
*وتعد العاصمة أثينا من أجمل البلدان التي يتوافد عليها السياح فتتعانق فيها الحضارة الإغريقية مع الأساطير القديمة لتشكل معاً عنصراً جاذباً للسياح ولعشاق التاريخ، ومن المعالم الموجودة بأثينا "الأكروبولس" والحديقة المحيطة به والتي تسمى بالحديقة الأثرية، وتعد منطقة كيراميكوس مركز للفن الأثيني الجديد، بالإضافة إلى غاليري غازون روج والذي يضم العديد من الأشكال الفنية، وتعد أغيوس موسماس مكان مميز للتمتع بالساحل الأثيني، وتنتشر بأثينا المطاعم والمقاهي والمتنزهات والتي يستمتع السائح بالجلوس فيها، ومن أشهر المعالم الموجودة بالبلاد الملعب الأوليمبي بمنطقة ايريني والذي يتسع لثمانين ألف متفرج.*
*بالإضافة لتمثال زيوس وهو أحد عجائب الدنيا السبعة وهو أحد التماثيل الأثرية الضخمة المقامة في جبل أوليمبس الشهير والذي قام بصنعه النحات المشهور " رفيدياس" وهو عبارة عن تمثال رجل ضخم يجلس على عرش ارتفاعه حوالي 12 متر فوق قاعدة ارتفاعها حوالي ستة أمتار ولكن تعرض هذا التمثال لحريق هائل دمره*
*http://netayman.jeeran.com/ayman2/archive/2009/3/827384.html*​


----------



## اني بل (13 مارس 2010)

*جمال الطبيعة في اليـونـان *


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (13 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
اكثر من رائع جمال الطبيعه كله في لبنان
شكرا ليكي
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## اني بل (14 مارس 2010)

ميرسي للمرور


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

*جمهورية جنوب إفريقيا *



*



*





*جمهورية جنوب إفريقيا إحدى دول القارة الإفريقية والتي تقع في الطرف الجنوبي منها، يتنوع شعبها فهو خليط من أصول أوربية وإفريقية وهندية، فتوجد به العديد من الأجناس والألوان المختلفة، وكان هذا نتيجة لخضوعها للاستعمار الهولندي ثم للاستعمار البريطاني، وهو الأمر الذي عاني منه السكان الأصليين للبلاد من الأفارقة نتيجة للتميز العنصري، وسياسات القهر والاستعباد التي مارستها القوات الاستيطانية المحتلة.*
*وتعد دولة جنوب إفريقيا من الدول النامية متوسطة الدخل، ولكنها غنية بمصادر الثروة الطبيعية مثل الذهب حيث تعد جنوب إفريقيا من أكثر البلدان إنتاجاً له ويعمل في مناجم الذهب مئات الآلاف من العمال، هذا بالإضافة لعدد من المعادن الأخرى مثل الألماس، المنجنيز، الكروم، البلاتينيوم، كما تتميز جنوب إفريقيا بالمساحات الشاسعة من الغابات والتي تعد مصدر هام لصناعة الأخشاب، كما تتوفر جميع أنواع الفواكه والخضروات الدائمة والموسمية، هذا بالإضافة لشهرتها بزراعة وتجارة الورود حيث تعد المنافس الأول لهولندا ويرجع ذلك إلى استيطان الهولنديين بها لعدد من القرون.*​
*الموقع*

*تحتل دولة جنوب إفريقيا الجزء الجنوبي من القارة الإفريقية ويحدها من الشمال عدد من الدول هم ناميبيا، بوتسوانا، زيمبابوي، موزمبيق، سوازيلاند، وتمتد سواحلها الشرقية والجنوبية على المحيط الهندي، بينما تمتد سواحلها الغربية على المحيط الأطلنطي. *​
*معلومات عامة عن جنوب إفريقيا*

*المساحة:** تبلغ مساحة جنوب إفريقيا 1.219.912 كم2.*
*عدد السكان:** يبلغ عدد السكان **43.997.828 نسمة.*
*العاصمة:** بريتوريا.*
*اللغة:** يوجد في جنوب إفريقيا أحدى عشر لغة رسمية معترف بها في الدستور، ولكن اللغة السائدة هي اللغة الإنجليزية، وللسكان الأصليين حوالي 10 لغات وحدهم.*
*العملة:** الراند*
*الديانة:** يشكل المسيحيين أكثر من نصف السكان حوالي 68% منهم والباقي مسلمون وهندوس وبوذيين وديانات أخرى.*​
*مظاهر السطح*



*



*
*بريتوريا*

*تتمثل مظاهر السطح في جنوب إفريقيا في هضبة كبيرة واسعة تشغل حوالي ثلثي مساحة البلاد، ويبلغ أقصى ارتفاع لها عند الحافة الجنوبية الشرقية حيث تقع جبال دراكتربيرج، وتوجد بهذه الهضبة ثلاث مناطق مميزة هي ميدلفيلد وبوشفيلد وهايفيلد، وتغطي منطقة الهايفيلد معظم أجزاء الهضبة ويبلغ ارتفاعها 1.525متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر، وتقع بوشفيلد شمال هايفيلد أو حوض ترنسفال وتنقسم هذه المنطقة إلى عدة أحواض بواسطة القمم الصخرية وتنحدر من الشرق للغرب نحو نهر لمبوبو، ويبلغ متوسط ارتفاع بوشفيلد حوالي 1.200 متر، أما الجزء الغربي من الهضبة الذي يعرف بميدلفيلد فينحدر لأسفل في الاتجاه الغربي ويبلغ متوسط ارتفاعه حوالي 915 متر.* 

*تنحدر الأرض فيما بين نهاية الهضبة والساحل الشرقي والجنوبي نحو البحر، وتضم جنوب أفريقيا جزءا من صحراء كلهاري في الشمال الغربي والتي تمتد حتى بتسوانا، كما تضم جزء من صحراء ناميب في الغرب على طول المحيط الأطلنطي باتجاه جبال الكاب.*
*أما بالنسبة للأنهار في جنوب إفريقيا فيعتبر نهر الأورانج من أطول الأنهار بها والذي ينبع من ليسوتو ويتدفق نحو الشمال الغربي ليصب في المحيط الأطلنطي، أما نهر لمبوبو فينبع من شمال البلاد ويتدفق نحو الشمال الغربي حتى يصل إلى بتسوانا ثم يتجه شرقا على طول الحدود مع بتسوانا وزيمبابوي قبل أن يصل لموزمبيق ثم يستمر في تدفقه حتى يصل إلى المحيط الهندي، وينبع نهر فال في شمال شرق البلاد قرب سوازيلاند. *
*كما يوجد عدد آخر من الأنهار الصغيرة، ومعظم أنهار جنوب إفريقيا غير منتظمة التدفق وتنضب أغلبها معظم أوقات السنة وبالتالي لا تستخدم إلا قليلا من أجل الملاحة أو من أجل توليد القوى الهيدروكهربية إلا أنه لها بعض الاستخدامات في الري.*​
*المناخ*

*يسود جنوب إفريقيا مناخ معتدل بصفة عامة، فيما عدا أقصى الجنوب الغربي للبلاد حيث تهب عليه الرياح الشرقية التجارية من المحيط الهندي، ونظراً لوقوع جنوب إفريقيا إلى الجنوب من خط الاستواء فإن فصول السنة بها تكون معاكسة لتلك التي تسود النصف الشمالي من الكرة الأرضية، ويتنوع المناخ تبعاً لتنوع الارتفاعات واتجاهات الرياح والتيارات البحرية، فتتمتع جبال الكاب بمناخ دافئ وجاف في الصيف ومناخ بارد وممطر في الشتاء، أما منطقة الساحل فحارة ورطبة في الصيف ومشمسة وجافة في الشتاء والهضاب الشرقية حارة في النهار ومعتدلة في الليل في فصل الصيف ومعتدلة في النهار وباردة في الليل في فصل الشتاء، وتنخفض درجات الحرارة عادة إلي دون الصفر خلال الشتاء في الهضاب، ويتراوح تساقط الأمطار فيها مابين 65 – 100 سم في العام، وتقل الأمطار على الساحل الجنوبي، وتندر في منطقة الصحراء.*
​
*نظام الحكم*



*



*
*البرلمان*



*تخضع جنوب إفريقيا إلى نظام حكم جمهوري، وتم وضع أول دستور لها في عام 1910م، أما الدستور الحالي فقد تم وضعه في عام 1996م.*
*وتتمثل السلطة التنفيذية في رئيس الجمهورية الذي يتم انتخابه عن طريق المجلس الوطني لفترة رئاسية تبلغ خمس سنوات ويجوز ترشيحه لفترة ثانية، ويشغل رئيس الجمهورية منصبي رئيس الدولة ورئيس الحكومة، وتشمل السلطة التنفيذية نائب الرئيس التنفيذي والحكومة ويقوم رئيس الجمهورية بتعيين مجلس الوزراء.*
*أما السلطة التشريعية فتتمثل في مجلسين الأول هو المجلس الوطني والذي يتألف من 400 عضو يتم انتخابهم بالاقتراع الشعبي المباشر وذلك لفترة خدمة مدتها خمس سنوات، أما المجلس الأخر فهو المجلس الوطني للمقاطعات ومدة خدمة أعضاؤه خمس سنوات أيضاً وتتمثل مهامه في حماية المصالح الإقليمية مثل المحافظة على التقاليد الثقافية واللغوية بين الأقليات العرقية.*
*وبالنسبة للسلطة القضائية فتتمثل في المحكمة الدستورية ومحكمة الاستئناف العليا والمحاكم العليا ومحاكم القضاة.*
*ومن الأحزاب السياسية الموجودة بجمهورية جنوب إفريقيا نذكر الحزب الديموقراطي الإفريقي المسيحي، المؤتمر القومي الإفريقي، جبهة التحرير، حزب الحرية إنكاتا، والحزب الوطني وغيرها من الأحزاب. *​
*نبذة تاريخية*

*عرفت جنوب إفريقيا كدولة يتنوع شعبها ما بين العديد من الألوان والأجناس والديانات المختلفة وذلك نظراً للاستعمار الذي تعرضت له من قبل الهولنديين الذين استوطنوا بها وعرفوا باسم "البوير" ثم احتلالها بواسطة البريطانيين الذين وفدوا على المنطقة وقاموا بمحاربة الهولنديين فيما عرف بحرب البوير في الفترة ما بين 1899- 1902 الأمر الذي أدى في النهاية إلى ظهور إتحاد جنوب إفريقيا الذي بني على أساس التفرقة العنصرية والتمييز بين الأجناس، وقضيت جنوب إفريقيا مئات السنوات في ظل الاحتلال تعرض فيهم السكان الأصليين للبلاد لشتى أنواع الاستعباد والقسوة والقهر**، بالإضافة للتمييز العنصري وسياسات التهجير والحرمان من كافة الحقوق الاقتصادية والسياسية والإنسانية والثقافية والاجتماعية، بالإضافة لقيام المستعمرين بانتزاع الأراضي من السكان الأصليين وجعلهم يعيشون على مساحة 13% فقط من مساحة البلاد بهدف إخضاعهم لتحكم وسلطة الاستعمار.*
*لم تمنع السياسات القهرية والقمعية التي مارستها القوات الاستعمارية ضد السكان الأصليين من ظهور العديد من الحركات السياسية التي تناهض الاستعمار والتمييز العنصري، فظهر نيلسون مانديلا كرئيس لحركة سياسية تناهض النظام العنصري، بالإضافة لعدد أخر من التيارات السياسية اللاتي شكلن معاً جبهة سياسية في إطار المؤتمر الوطني الإفريقي "**African National Congress **" أو **ANC**وذلك في عام 1955م، وفي عام 1961م تم تشكيل الجناح العسكري لـ **ANC**وبذلك تولد تحالف قوي على أساس ميثاق الحرية بين مختلف الأحزاب والألوان ويوجد ميثاق الحرية على مستوى القارة ككل حيث كانت الثورة في جنوب إفريقيا تتلقى الدعم والمساندة من كل دول القارة بالإضافة إلى الدعم المادي والأسلحة من دول المعسكر الاشتراكي وأوربا الشرقية**.*
*وفي نفس العام **تقدم نيلسون مانديلا بطلب حماية الحقوق القومية لكل الشعوب، كما طالب بالتعددية ضمن نظام الابارتايد وهو النظام الذي يضع السلطة في يد الرجل الأبيض ويتيح له استخدام جميع الثروات مع احتقار السود وجعلهم عبيد**.*
*ظهرت في الفترة ما بين عامي 1983- 1984 جيل جديد من المثقفين وخريجي الجامعات وبدأت الأوضاع الاجتماعية والاقتصادية في التحسن، كما بدأت أعداد الخريجين من السود تتزايد عن الخريجين البيض، مما أدى تدريجياً إلى تغيير الوضع السياسي للبلاد نحو الأفضل.*
*ظلت دولة جنوب إفريقيا تتوالى عليها الثورات والمفاوضات منها الذي يواجه بالفشل ومنها الناجح حتى وصلت إلي أن نال المواطن الأسود حقوقه وأصبح له وجود سياسي ووجود في الوظائف المختلفة.*​
*المدن والسياحة*



*



*



*تمثل السياحة في جنوب إفريقيا مصدر هام من مصادر الدخل بالنسبة لها وذلك نظراً لوجود العديد من المناظر الطبيعية الخلابة التي تتميز بسحرها الخاص بالإضافة للطقس المعتدل الذي يشجع الكثير من السياح في التوافد عليها وخاصة السياح القادمين من الدول الآسيوية وأستراليا، كما تتميز بموقع رائع يطل بسواحل شاسعة على المحيطين الهندي والأطلنطي، وتعمل الحكومة بجنوب إفريقيا على تشجيع الاستثمار السياحي من مختلف دول العالم مما يدعم الدخل القومي للبلاد.* 

*كما يوجد بجنوب إفريقيا العديد من الأماكن الجميلة الأخرى مثل مدن دوربين، بورت إليزابيث بالإضافة لجزيرة روبن والتي تقع بالمحيط الأطلنطي بالقرب من كيب تاون، هذه الجزيرة التي شهدت الكثير من المعتقلين السياسيين فشهدت على ألامهم ومعاناتهم حيث كانت هذه الجزيرة في السابق تضم واحد من أكبر السجون هذا السجن الذي أعتقل فيه الرئيس نيلسون مانديلا، ولكن حالياً تعد هذه الجزيرة مزاراً سياحياً لمئات الآلاف من السياح اللذين يتوافدون عليها سنوياً فقد قامت الأمم المتحدة بتحويل السجن إلي متحف يزوره سنوياً أكثر من أربعمائة ألف سائح سنوياً.*

*



*
*كيب تاون*



*ومن الأماكن الجميلة الموجودة بجنوب إفريقيا نذكر كيب تاون والتي تعد العاصمة التشريعية للبلاد حيث يقع بها مبنى البرلمان، وهي من أقدم المدن بجنوب إفريقيا ويظهر بها معالم التراث القديم والمعالم التاريخية بالإضافة للمباني الحديثة فهذه المدينة عبارة عن مزيج بين كل من القديم والحديث، وتزخر كيب تاون بالعديد من المطاعم والأسواق والمقاهي والمتنزهات فهي مدينة نابضة بالحركة، وتتمتع بشواطئ رملية رائعة تمتد على كل من المحيط الهندي والأطلنطي، بالإضافة لمساحات شاسعة من المزارع التي تمتد لمسافات كبيرة هذه المزارع الزاخرة بمزارع العنب والفاكهة والمزارع الخاصة بتربية أنواع مختلفة من الحيوانات، هذا إلي جانب الغابات الكبيرة والتي يتهافت السياح بالذهاب إليها والاستمتاع برحلات السفاري ومشاهدة الحيوانات المختلفة المنطلقة بين الغابات بحرية دون أي قيود، وتعتبر كيب تاون مركز لتوقف البحارة بها لقضاء بعض الوقت بين أرجائها*​


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

*جمهورية جنوب إفريقيا *​ 


*



*​ 




*جمهورية جنوب إفريقيا إحدى دول القارة الإفريقية والتي تقع في الطرف الجنوبي منها، يتنوع شعبها فهو خليط من أصول أوربية وإفريقية وهندية، فتوجد به العديد من الأجناس والألوان المختلفة، وكان هذا نتيجة لخضوعها للاستعمار الهولندي ثم للاستعمار البريطاني، وهو الأمر الذي عاني منه السكان الأصليين للبلاد من الأفارقة نتيجة للتميز العنصري، وسياسات القهر والاستعباد التي مارستها القوات الاستيطانية المحتلة.*
*وتعد دولة جنوب إفريقيا من الدول النامية متوسطة الدخل، ولكنها غنية بمصادر الثروة الطبيعية مثل الذهب حيث تعد جنوب إفريقيا من أكثر البلدان إنتاجاً له ويعمل في مناجم الذهب مئات الآلاف من العمال، هذا بالإضافة لعدد من المعادن الأخرى مثل الألماس، المنجنيز، الكروم، البلاتينيوم، كما تتميز جنوب إفريقيا بالمساحات الشاسعة من الغابات والتي تعد مصدر هام لصناعة الأخشاب، كما تتوفر جميع أنواع الفواكه والخضروات الدائمة والموسمية، هذا بالإضافة لشهرتها بزراعة وتجارة الورود حيث تعد المنافس الأول لهولندا ويرجع ذلك إلى استيطان الهولنديين بها لعدد من القرون.*​ 

*الموقع*​ 
*تحتل دولة جنوب إفريقيا الجزء الجنوبي من القارة الإفريقية ويحدها من الشمال عدد من الدول هم ناميبيا، بوتسوانا، زيمبابوي، موزمبيق، سوازيلاند، وتمتد سواحلها الشرقية والجنوبية على المحيط الهندي، بينما تمتد سواحلها الغربية على المحيط الأطلنطي. *​ 

*معلومات عامة عن جنوب إفريقيا*​ 
*المساحة:** تبلغ مساحة جنوب إفريقيا 1.219.912 كم2.*
*عدد السكان:** يبلغ عدد السكان **43.997.828 نسمة.*
*العاصمة:** بريتوريا.*
*اللغة:** يوجد في جنوب إفريقيا أحدى عشر لغة رسمية معترف بها في الدستور، ولكن اللغة السائدة هي اللغة الإنجليزية، وللسكان الأصليين حوالي 10 لغات وحدهم.*
*العملة:** الراند*
*الديانة:** يشكل المسيحيين أكثر من نصف السكان حوالي 68% منهم والباقي مسلمون وهندوس وبوذيين وديانات أخرى.*​ 

*مظاهر السطح*​ 


*



*
*بريتوريا*​ 
*تتمثل مظاهر السطح في جنوب إفريقيا في هضبة كبيرة واسعة تشغل حوالي ثلثي مساحة البلاد، ويبلغ أقصى ارتفاع لها عند الحافة الجنوبية الشرقية حيث تقع جبال دراكتربيرج، وتوجد بهذه الهضبة ثلاث مناطق مميزة هي ميدلفيلد وبوشفيلد وهايفيلد، وتغطي منطقة الهايفيلد معظم أجزاء الهضبة ويبلغ ارتفاعها 1.525متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر، وتقع بوشفيلد شمال هايفيلد أو حوض ترنسفال وتنقسم هذه المنطقة إلى عدة أحواض بواسطة القمم الصخرية وتنحدر من الشرق للغرب نحو نهر لمبوبو، ويبلغ متوسط ارتفاع بوشفيلد حوالي 1.200 متر، أما الجزء الغربي من الهضبة الذي يعرف بميدلفيلد فينحدر لأسفل في الاتجاه الغربي ويبلغ متوسط ارتفاعه حوالي 915 متر.* ​ 
*تنحدر الأرض فيما بين نهاية الهضبة والساحل الشرقي والجنوبي نحو البحر، وتضم جنوب أفريقيا جزءا من صحراء كلهاري في الشمال الغربي والتي تمتد حتى بتسوانا، كما تضم جزء من صحراء ناميب في الغرب على طول المحيط الأطلنطي باتجاه جبال الكاب.*
*أما بالنسبة للأنهار في جنوب إفريقيا فيعتبر نهر الأورانج من أطول الأنهار بها والذي ينبع من ليسوتو ويتدفق نحو الشمال الغربي ليصب في المحيط الأطلنطي، أما نهر لمبوبو فينبع من شمال البلاد ويتدفق نحو الشمال الغربي حتى يصل إلى بتسوانا ثم يتجه شرقا على طول الحدود مع بتسوانا وزيمبابوي قبل أن يصل لموزمبيق ثم يستمر في تدفقه حتى يصل إلى المحيط الهندي، وينبع نهر فال في شمال شرق البلاد قرب سوازيلاند. *
*كما يوجد عدد آخر من الأنهار الصغيرة، ومعظم أنهار جنوب إفريقيا غير منتظمة التدفق وتنضب أغلبها معظم أوقات السنة وبالتالي لا تستخدم إلا قليلا من أجل الملاحة أو من أجل توليد القوى الهيدروكهربية إلا أنه لها بعض الاستخدامات في الري.*​ 

*المناخ*​ 
*يسود جنوب إفريقيا مناخ معتدل بصفة عامة، فيما عدا أقصى الجنوب الغربي للبلاد حيث تهب عليه الرياح الشرقية التجارية من المحيط الهندي، ونظراً لوقوع جنوب إفريقيا إلى الجنوب من خط الاستواء فإن فصول السنة بها تكون معاكسة لتلك التي تسود النصف الشمالي من الكرة الأرضية، ويتنوع المناخ تبعاً لتنوع الارتفاعات واتجاهات الرياح والتيارات البحرية، فتتمتع جبال الكاب بمناخ دافئ وجاف في الصيف ومناخ بارد وممطر في الشتاء، أما منطقة الساحل فحارة ورطبة في الصيف ومشمسة وجافة في الشتاء والهضاب الشرقية حارة في النهار ومعتدلة في الليل في فصل الصيف ومعتدلة في النهار وباردة في الليل في فصل الشتاء، وتنخفض درجات الحرارة عادة إلي دون الصفر خلال الشتاء في الهضاب، ويتراوح تساقط الأمطار فيها مابين 65 – 100 سم في العام، وتقل الأمطار على الساحل الجنوبي، وتندر في منطقة الصحراء.*​ 


*نظام الحكم*​ 


*



*
*البرلمان*​ 


*تخضع جنوب إفريقيا إلى نظام حكم جمهوري، وتم وضع أول دستور لها في عام 1910م، أما الدستور الحالي فقد تم وضعه في عام 1996م.*
*وتتمثل السلطة التنفيذية في رئيس الجمهورية الذي يتم انتخابه عن طريق المجلس الوطني لفترة رئاسية تبلغ خمس سنوات ويجوز ترشيحه لفترة ثانية، ويشغل رئيس الجمهورية منصبي رئيس الدولة ورئيس الحكومة، وتشمل السلطة التنفيذية نائب الرئيس التنفيذي والحكومة ويقوم رئيس الجمهورية بتعيين مجلس الوزراء.*
*أما السلطة التشريعية فتتمثل في مجلسين الأول هو المجلس الوطني والذي يتألف من 400 عضو يتم انتخابهم بالاقتراع الشعبي المباشر وذلك لفترة خدمة مدتها خمس سنوات، أما المجلس الأخر فهو المجلس الوطني للمقاطعات ومدة خدمة أعضاؤه خمس سنوات أيضاً وتتمثل مهامه في حماية المصالح الإقليمية مثل المحافظة على التقاليد الثقافية واللغوية بين الأقليات العرقية.*
*وبالنسبة للسلطة القضائية فتتمثل في المحكمة الدستورية ومحكمة الاستئناف العليا والمحاكم العليا ومحاكم القضاة.*
*ومن الأحزاب السياسية الموجودة بجمهورية جنوب إفريقيا نذكر الحزب الديموقراطي الإفريقي المسيحي، المؤتمر القومي الإفريقي، جبهة التحرير، حزب الحرية إنكاتا، والحزب الوطني وغيرها من الأحزاب. *​ 

*نبذة تاريخية*​ 
*عرفت جنوب إفريقيا كدولة يتنوع شعبها ما بين العديد من الألوان والأجناس والديانات المختلفة وذلك نظراً للاستعمار الذي تعرضت له من قبل الهولنديين الذين استوطنوا بها وعرفوا باسم "البوير" ثم احتلالها بواسطة البريطانيين الذين وفدوا على المنطقة وقاموا بمحاربة الهولنديين فيما عرف بحرب البوير في الفترة ما بين 1899- 1902 الأمر الذي أدى في النهاية إلى ظهور إتحاد جنوب إفريقيا الذي بني على أساس التفرقة العنصرية والتمييز بين الأجناس، وقضيت جنوب إفريقيا مئات السنوات في ظل الاحتلال تعرض فيهم السكان الأصليين للبلاد لشتى أنواع الاستعباد والقسوة والقهر**، بالإضافة للتمييز العنصري وسياسات التهجير والحرمان من كافة الحقوق الاقتصادية والسياسية والإنسانية والثقافية والاجتماعية، بالإضافة لقيام المستعمرين بانتزاع الأراضي من السكان الأصليين وجعلهم يعيشون على مساحة 13% فقط من مساحة البلاد بهدف إخضاعهم لتحكم وسلطة الاستعمار.*
*لم تمنع السياسات القهرية والقمعية التي مارستها القوات الاستعمارية ضد السكان الأصليين من ظهور العديد من الحركات السياسية التي تناهض الاستعمار والتمييز العنصري، فظهر نيلسون مانديلا كرئيس لحركة سياسية تناهض النظام العنصري، بالإضافة لعدد أخر من التيارات السياسية اللاتي شكلن معاً جبهة سياسية في إطار المؤتمر الوطني الإفريقي "**African National Congress **" أو **ANC**وذلك في عام 1955م، وفي عام 1961م تم تشكيل الجناح العسكري لـ **ANC**وبذلك تولد تحالف قوي على أساس ميثاق الحرية بين مختلف الأحزاب والألوان ويوجد ميثاق الحرية على مستوى القارة ككل حيث كانت الثورة في جنوب إفريقيا تتلقى الدعم والمساندة من كل دول القارة بالإضافة إلى الدعم المادي والأسلحة من دول المعسكر الاشتراكي وأوربا الشرقية**.*
*وفي نفس العام **تقدم نيلسون مانديلا بطلب حماية الحقوق القومية لكل الشعوب، كما طالب بالتعددية ضمن نظام الابارتايد وهو النظام الذي يضع السلطة في يد الرجل الأبيض ويتيح له استخدام جميع الثروات مع احتقار السود وجعلهم عبيد**.*
*ظهرت في الفترة ما بين عامي 1983- 1984 جيل جديد من المثقفين وخريجي الجامعات وبدأت الأوضاع الاجتماعية والاقتصادية في التحسن، كما بدأت أعداد الخريجين من السود تتزايد عن الخريجين البيض، مما أدى تدريجياً إلى تغيير الوضع السياسي للبلاد نحو الأفضل.*
*ظلت دولة جنوب إفريقيا تتوالى عليها الثورات والمفاوضات منها الذي يواجه بالفشل ومنها الناجح حتى وصلت إلي أن نال المواطن الأسود حقوقه وأصبح له وجود سياسي ووجود في الوظائف المختلفة.*​ 

*المدن والسياحة*​ 


*



*​ 


*تمثل السياحة في جنوب إفريقيا مصدر هام من مصادر الدخل بالنسبة لها وذلك نظراً لوجود العديد من المناظر الطبيعية الخلابة التي تتميز بسحرها الخاص بالإضافة للطقس المعتدل الذي يشجع الكثير من السياح في التوافد عليها وخاصة السياح القادمين من الدول الآسيوية وأستراليا، كما تتميز بموقع رائع يطل بسواحل شاسعة على المحيطين الهندي والأطلنطي، وتعمل الحكومة بجنوب إفريقيا على تشجيع الاستثمار السياحي من مختلف دول العالم مما يدعم الدخل القومي للبلاد.* ​ 
*كما يوجد بجنوب إفريقيا العديد من الأماكن الجميلة الأخرى مثل مدن دوربين، بورت إليزابيث بالإضافة لجزيرة روبن والتي تقع بالمحيط الأطلنطي بالقرب من كيب تاون، هذه الجزيرة التي شهدت الكثير من المعتقلين السياسيين فشهدت على ألامهم ومعاناتهم حيث كانت هذه الجزيرة في السابق تضم واحد من أكبر السجون هذا السجن الذي أعتقل فيه الرئيس نيلسون مانديلا، ولكن حالياً تعد هذه الجزيرة مزاراً سياحياً لمئات الآلاف من السياح اللذين يتوافدون عليها سنوياً فقد قامت الأمم المتحدة بتحويل السجن إلي متحف يزوره سنوياً أكثر من أربعمائة ألف سائح سنوياً.*​ 
*



*
*كيب تاون*​ 


*ومن الأماكن الجميلة الموجودة بجنوب إفريقيا نذكر كيب تاون والتي تعد العاصمة التشريعية للبلاد حيث يقع بها مبنى البرلمان، وهي من أقدم المدن بجنوب إفريقيا ويظهر بها معالم التراث القديم والمعالم التاريخية بالإضافة للمباني الحديثة فهذه المدينة عبارة عن مزيج بين كل من القديم والحديث، وتزخر كيب تاون بالعديد من المطاعم والأسواق والمقاهي والمتنزهات فهي مدينة نابضة بالحركة، وتتمتع بشواطئ رملية رائعة تمتد على كل من المحيط الهندي والأطلنطي، بالإضافة لمساحات شاسعة من المزارع التي تمتد لمسافات كبيرة هذه المزارع الزاخرة بمزارع العنب والفاكهة والمزارع الخاصة بتربية أنواع مختلفة من الحيوانات، هذا إلي جانب الغابات الكبيرة والتي يتهافت السياح بالذهاب إليها والاستمتاع برحلات السفاري ومشاهدة الحيوانات المختلفة المنطلقة بين الغابات بحرية دون أي قيود، وتعتبر كيب تاون مركز لتوقف البحارة بها لقضاء بعض الوقت بين أرجائها*​


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

*جمهورية جيبوتي   *
*








*

*   جمهورية جيبوتي، إحدى الدول الإفريقية تمكنت من نيل استقلالها من فرنسا في عام 1977م، أثناء الاحتلال الفرنسي قام الفرنسيون بإطلاق اسم " الصومال الفرنسية " عليها، وفي عام 1976 أطلقوا عليها اسم " أرض العفار والعيسا الفرنسية".    *




*الموقع*
*     تقع جيبوتي بقارة إفريقيا في الجزء الشرقي منها، على الساحل الغربي لخليج عدن ويحدها من الشرق كل من خليج عدن والبحر الأحمر، أما الحدود الشمالية مع إريتريا والغربية والجنوبية الغربية مع إثيوبيا ، وتحدها الصومال من الجنوب الشرقي.*



*معلومات عامة عن جيبوتي*
*المساحة:** تبلغ مساحة جيبوتي 23.000** كم2**.*
*عدد السكان:** يبلغ عدد السكان 496.374 **نسمة.*
*العاصمة:** جيبوتي*
*العملة:** الفرنك الجيبوتي*
*اللغة:** اللغة الرسمية للبلاد الفرنسية، كما يوجد اللغة العربية والصومالية.*
*الديانة:** الغالبية العظمى مسلمين ويشكلوا 94% من السكان، والباقي مسيحيين.*




*مظاهر السطح*
*








*

*     تتشكل مظاهر السطح في جيبوتي من المرتفعات القاحلة والتي تغطي معظم مساحة الدولة، وتتخلل الجبال داخل الدولة عدد من البحيرات المالحة، وتقع إلي الشمال من خليج تاجورا مجموعة من السلاسل الجبلية والتي يتراوح ارتفاعها ما بين 1.524 و 1.829 متر، ويندر وجود المساحات الخضراء بجيبوتي.*
*وتعد قمة موسى علي من أعلى القمم الجبلية بالبلاد حيث يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 2028 متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر، بينما تعد بحيرة عسل من أكثر النقط انخفاضا على مستوى جيبوتي وإفريقيا ويبلغ مستوى انخفاضها  155 متر تحت مستوى سطح البحر.*




*المناخ*
*     يسود جيبوتي مناخ صحراوي حار بل هو من أشد أنواع المناخ حرارة وجفاف في العالم، فيكون حار رطب على الساحل وصحراوي في الداخل، حيث تبلغ درجات الحرارة السنوية في مدينة جيبوتي 30 درجة مئوية ومن الممكن أن تتجاوز 42 درجة في عدد من المناطق، ويتراوح معدل سقوط الأمطار ما بين 5 بوصة في جيبوتي و15 بوصة في منطقة الجبال.*


*نظام الحكم*
*    تتكون السلطة التنفيذية في جيبوتي من رئيس الدولة الذي يتم انتخابه في استفتاء شعبي مباشر وذلك لفترة رئاسية تبلغ ست سنوات، ويقوم رئيس الجمهورية بتعيين رئيس الوزراء، كما تضم السلطة التنفيذية مجلس الوزراء.*
*أما السلطة التشريعية فتضم مجلس واحد هو مجلس النواب ويتكون من 65عضو وفترة عضويتهم خمس سنوات.*
*والسلطة القضائية تتمثل في المحكمة العليا والتي تعد أعلى سلطة قضائية في البلاد.*
*ويوجد بها عدد من الأحزاب السياسية منها حزب تجمع الشعب التقدمي، حزب التجديد الديموقراطي، الحزب الوطني الديموقراطي، كما يوجد عدد من جماعات الضغط السياسي.*




*نبذة تاريخية*
*ارتبط تاريخ جيبوتي بتاريخ القرن الأفريقي، ولقد تميزت جيبوتي وتوجهت لها الأطماع نظراً لكونها حلقة اتصال بين القارات بناء على موقعها المتميز، وخلال الفترة بين القرنين العاشر والثاني عشر الميلاديين لعب التجار العرب دوراً هاماً في انتشار الإسلام بها، قام كل من المصريين والعثمانيين بالسيطرة على سواحل البحر الأحمر، والتي بدأت الأنظار الأوربية تتوجه لها، فتنافس عليها الاستعمار الأوربي بعد افتتاح قناة السويس وذلك عام 1869م، وبعد أن تمكن الاحتلال البريطاني من السيطرة على مصر.*
* وبدأ تقسيم الأملاك في إفريقيا بين الدول الاستعمارية فكانت جيبوتي من نصيب فرنسا والتي عرفت رسمياً عام 1896 باسم "الصومال الفرنسي"، ثم أصبح اسمها " الإقليم الفرنسي للعفار والعيسى " في عام 1967 وذلك نسبة إلى أكبر قبيلتين.*
*بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية بدأت الحركة العمالية في الظهور بقوة في جيبوتي، وبدأت فرنسا في مواجهة العديد من المطالب السياسية والاستقلالية من النقابات والقوى الممثلة للشعب الجيبوتي، وبناء على ذلك قررت فرنسا منح إقليم الصومال الفرنسي أو جيبوتي نظاماً نقدياً خاصاً فتم إصدار الفرنك الجيبوتي في مارس 1949م، وبدأت المطالب بالاستقلال تتزايد وبالفعل حصلت البلاد على استقلالها في 27 يونيو 1977م، وتم انتخاب جوليد رئيساً للجمهورية.*

*المدن والسياحة*
*








*

*  من أهم المدن في جيبوتي العاصمة جيبوتي، ودخيل، علي صبيح، وتوجد العديد من المعالم السياحية الطبيعية والتي تشكلها التضاريس في جيبوتي، فتضم المرتفعات البركانية، والغابات، والمياه وشواطئها المطلة على البحر الأحمر،  ونظراً للموقع المتميز لجيبوتي من القرن الأفريقي على البحر الأحمر فهي تمثل نقطة التقاء ثقافية وتجارية بين القارات.  *


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

*جمهورية كينيا*
*








*

*      جمهورية كينيا إحدى الدول الإفريقية التي خضعت للاحتلال البريطاني، عرفت سابقاً باسم " شرق إفريقيا البريطانية"، نالت استقلالها من المملكة المتحدة في الثاني عشر من أكتوبر 1963م.*
*ويوجد بكينيا عدد من مصادر الثروة الطبيعية من هذه المصادر الذهب والحجر الجيري وكربونات الصوديم والعقيق الأحمر والحيوانات البرية وغيرها، وتضم كينيا العديد من المعالم الطبيعية الساحرة، والتي تتنوع ما بين سواحل رائعة على المحيط الهندي، ومساحات شاسعة من الغابات والحشاش والتي تنطلق بها أشكال عديدة من الحيوانات والطيور فتقدم الدولة ككل لوحة طبيعية ساحرة للزائر.*

*الموقع *
*      تقع كينيا شرق القارة الإفريقية تطل سواحلها الجنوبية الشرقية على المحيط الهندي، وتحدها تنزانيا من الجنوب، وأوغندا من الغرب، والصومال من الشرق، وتشترك في حدودها الشمالية مع إثيوبيا، ومن الشمال الغربي مع السودان، وتطل على جزء من بحيرة فيكتوريا من الجنوب الغربي.*

*معلومات عامة عن الدولة*
*المساحة:** تبلغ مساحة كينيا 582.650 كم2. *
*عدد السكان:** يبلغ عدد السكان 36.913.721 نسمة.  *
*العاصمة:** نيروبي.*
*العملة:** الشلنينج الكيني.*
*اللغة:** اللغة الرسمية الإنجليزية، والكيسواهيلي، وعدد من اللهجات المحلية.*
*الديانة:** الديانة المسيحية ( بروتستانت 45%، رومان كاثوليك 33%) ، مسلمين 10%، وعدد من المعتقدات المحلية.*

*مظاهر السطح*
*








*

*      تنقسم مظاهر السطح في كينيا إلى عدد من المناطق مثل المنطقة المدارية الساحلية  وهي عبارة عن شريط ضيق من الأرض يمتد بمحاذاة ساحل المحيط الهندي، وتضم عدد من الشواطئ والبحيرات الساحلية، وعدد من مستنقعات التي تضم غابات المانجروف، وأشجار جوز الهند وعدد من الغابات المطيرة، وتمتد منطقة السهول من المناطق الساحلية نحو الداخل وتغطي مساحة كبيرة من الأراضي الكينية.*
* كما توجد سلسلة من الهضاب والتي ترتفع تدريجيا من مستوى سطح البحر على الساحل، إلى نحو 1200 متر في الداخل، وتنمو بها مجموعة من الشجيرات والنباتات الكثيفة والحشائش وتمثل أكثر المناطق جفافاً في كينيا.*
*يقع بالجزء الجنوبي الغربي من كينيا عدد من المناطق المرتفعة والتي تتكون من عدد من الجبال والتلال والهضاب، وفي الطرف الشرقي منها يقع جبل كينيا - أعلى قمة بالبلاد - وتعد هذه المنطقة من أكثر مناطق البلاد خصوبة،  وتغطي المنطقة الحشائش والغابات، ويقسم الأراضي المرتفعة وادي الأخدود العظيم إلى قسم شرقي وغربي، ويقطع هذا الوادي الجزء الأكبر من شرقي إفريقيا وذلك من الشمال إلى الجنوب، ويضم أكثر الأراضي خصوبة.*
*ويوجد بكينيا نهران رئيسيان هما أثي، وتانا وينبع كل منهما من الأراضي المرتفعة غرباً ويصبا في المحيط الهندي شرقاً، ومن البحيرات الموجودة بكينيا بحيرة تيركانا وتقع بأقصى شمال البلاد ويمتد الطرف الشمالي منها إلى أثيوبيا، بينما يقع جزء من بحيرة فيكتوريا في الطرف الجنوبي الغربي من الدولة  ويعرف هذا الجزء من البحيرة داخل كينيا باسم " فيكتوريا نيانزان"، ويقع الجزء الأكبر من بحيرة فيكتوريا في كل من أوغندا وتنزانيا.  *
*ومن أعلى القمم بكينيا قمة جبل كينيا حيث يصل ارتفاعها إلى 5199 متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر.*

*المناخ*
*      يتنوع مناخ كينيا بين استوائي في المناطق المحاذية للساحل، وجاف في المناطق الداخلية، فيسود كينيا عامة المناخ الاستوائي، فترتفع الحرارة والرطوبة على المناطق الساحلية والسهول المجاورة لها، بينما تنخفض الحرارة وتزداد الأمطار على المناطق الجبلية، وتقل الأمطار في أقصى الشمال، وتتحول المنطقة إلى المناخ شبه الصحراوي.*

*نظام الحكم*
*





البرلمان

*

*      نظام الحكم في كينيا جمهوري، ويشغل رئيس الجمهورية كل من منصبي رئيس الدولة ورئيس الحكومة، ويتم انتخابه بالاقتراع الشعبي لفترة رئاسية مدتها خمس سنوات.*
*تتكون الهيئة التشريعية بكينيا من مجلس واحد هو الجمعية الوطنية وتتكون من 224 عضو، 210عضو يتم انتخابهم بانتخابات شعبية مباشرة ومدة خدمتهم خمس سنوات، و12 يتم تعينهم بواسطة رئيس الجمهورية، بعد أن يتم اختيارهم بواسطة الأحزاب السياسية وذلك بناء على إجمالي الأصوات التي يحصلون عليها في الانتخابات البرلمانية، واثنان بحكم المنصب.*
*السلطة القضائية تتمثل في محكمة الاستئناف والتي يتم تعيين قضاتها بواسطة رئيس الجمهورية وهي أعلى سلطة قضائية بكينيا إلى جانب المحكمة العليا.*
*ويوجد بكينيا نظام الأحزاب السياسية نذكر منها الحزب الديمقراطي الكيني، منتدى استعادة الديمقراطية – أسيلي، منتدى استعادة الديمقراطية – كينيا، منتدى استعادة الديمقراطية – الشعب، الاتحاد الوطني الإفريقي الكيني وغيرهم.*

*نبذة تاريخية*
*     تعرضت دولة كينيا للاحتلال البريطاني بداية من عام 1885م، كانت البداية بألمانيا التي قامت باحتلال المناطق المحاذية للساحل والتي استولت عليها من سلطان زنجبار والذي كان الساحل الشرقي لكينيا يخضع لسيطرته، وبعد عدد من السنوات قامت بريطانيا بإعلان كينيا مستعمرة من مستعمرات التاج البريطاني.*

*ذاق الشعب الكيني مرارة الاستعمار من الاحتلال البريطاني هذا الأمر الذي ولد شعور بالغضب عامة عند الشعب الكيني وأدى إلى تولد حركة تحريرية عرفت باسم حركة " الماو ماو" في الخمسينات، ومن الأسباب التي أدت إلى ظهور مثل هذه الحركة هو الشعور القاسي بالاضطهاد فبعد أن خدم الجنود الكينيين في صفوف الجيش البريطاني، وبعد رجوعهم وجدوا أن السلطات الاستعمارية قد استولت على بيوتهم وأراضيهم وأعطتها كمكافأة للجنود البريطانيين العائدين من الحرب، هذا بالإضافة للعديد من مظاهر القهر التي تعرض لها الشعب الكيني، من انتزاع أراضي المواطنين ومنحها للبيض وفرض الضرائب العالية، وتحديد بطاقة هوية وعبور تفرض على كل رجل بكينيا، بدأت حركة "الماو ماو" بشن عدد من الحروب والمعارك الصغيرة من اجل استعادة الأراضي وطرد المستوطنين البيض من أراضي القبائل الإفريقية، وترتب على هذا قيام قوات الاستعمار باعتقال أعداد كبيرة من أفراد الشعب الكيني، وتفشى الجوع والمرض بين الأطفال وغيرها من وسائل القهر.*
*تمكنت كينيا أخيراً من الحصول على استقلالها في الثاني عشر من أكتوبر عام 1963م، وجاء جومو كينياتا رئيساً للبلاد بعد الاستقلال وجاء أسم الدولة " كينيا " مستمداً من اسم هذا القائد، وفي عام 1964م أصبحت كينيا دولة جمهورية. *

*المدن والسياحة*
*





الطبيعة بكينيا

*

*تضم دولة كينيا العديد من المعالم الطبيعية الساحرة فتمتد بها الأراضي العشبية المنبسطة والغابات التي تضم أشكال متنوعة من الحيوانات والطيور البرية، بالإضافة لعدد من القبائل بأزيائهم التقليدية، ويساعد موقع كينيا الجغرافي على تنوع المعالم والأشكال السياحية بها فتقع في الطرف الشرقي من القارة بسواحل ممتدة على المحيط الهندي، كما تطل على جزء من بحيرة فيكتوريا والتي تعد واحدة من اشهر البحيرات بالعالم، بالإضافة لعدد من البحيرات المنتشرة بها، كما تتنوع الثقافات والحضارات والتي شكلتها المجموعات القبلية المختلفة بها.*
*تعد العاصمة الكينية نيروبي مركز للأعمال والتجارة بشرق إفريقيا، تمتاز بمبانيها الشاهقة وشوارعها الفسيحة، ويوجد بها العديد من المحلات التجارية والتي تتنوع ما بين الحديث والقديم.*
*من المعالم الموجودة بالدولة متحف كينيا الوطني ويضم عدد من المعروضات التاريخية والثقافية، والمحلية، ويتمكن السائح أثناء زيارته لكينيا بالاستمتاع برحلات السفاري.  *
*ومن المتنزهات الهامة الموجودة بكينيا منتزه " أمبوسيلي" الوطني، والذي يضم العديد من أشكال الحيوانات من الأفيال والزراف والفهود، هذا إلى جانب الطبيعة الساحرة.*
*وتضم كينيا بشكل عام أشكال طبيعية رائعة ما بين الطيور النادرة مثل طائر " الفلامينجو" والأشجار والغابات وتشكيلات الحيوانات التي تبهر السياح والزائرين بالمكان.*
*ومن المناطق المميزة أيضاً بكينيا منطقة ماساي مارا، والتي تضم العديد من السهول العشبية الواسعة والتي تضم بدورها أشكالاً متميزة من الحيوانات والطيور، ويمكن للسائح أن يأخذ جولة شاملة ممتعة للمنطقة من خلال منطاد ضخم يطير على المنطقة ليكشف ما بها من معالم طبيعية ومواطن الحيوانات البرية وغيرها العديد من المناظر الساحرة.*

*





الأزياء التقليدية

*

*تعد مدينة مومباسا ثاني المدن الكينية وهي واحدة من أجمل المدن بالدولة وتحمل المدينة الطابع التاريخي، وسواحل مومباسا المطلة على المحيط الهندي من أكثر المناطق السياحية جمالاً فتضم النباتات المرجانية، والقبائل التقليدية، وتزين الشواطئ أشجار النخيل والصخور المرجانية، ويعد ساحل كينيا واحداً من أفضل الأماكن لممارسة رياضتي الصيد والغطس والذي تمتد شواطئه برمال بيضاء ناعمة ومياه دافئة صافية، ويقبع في أعماق الساحل الكيني العديد من النباتات المرجانية ذات الألوان الرائعة، ومجموعة متنوعة من الأسماك المختلفة الأشكال والألوان والأحجام، ومن الأشكال السياحية الموجودة بكينيا سياحة السفاري*
* وقبائل الماساي التي تشتهر بأزيائها التقليدية البدائية وطقوسها والألوان التي يصبغون بها أجسادهم، في ظل تواجدهم في هذا الجو من المعالم الطبيعية الساحرة من غابات وسواحل وحيوانات مختلفة الأنواع والأشكال. *
*وتعد قبائل الماساي من أشهر المجموعات العرقية الموجودة بإفريقيا، وتعد هذه القبائل بطقوسها وشكلها البدائي مصدراً هاماً لجلب السياح والأموال للدولة.       *
*و**تعد المنطقة الجنوبية الشرقية وعاصمتها ميناء مومباسا مركزاً تجارياً وملاحياً ضخماً بشرق إفريقيا*


http://netayman.jeeran.com/ayman2/archive/2009/7/906344.html


----------



## اني بل (16 مارس 2010)

*جمهورية زيمبابوي*

*جمهورية زيمبابوي إحدى دول القارة الإفريقية، حصلت على استقلالها عن بريطانيا في 18 إبريل 1980، وتتألف كلمة زيمبابوي من مقطعين معناهما "البيوت الحجرية"، وترجع هذه التسمية نظراً لان السكان كانوا يبنون بيوتهم من قطع الجرانيت التي تتراص على بعضها دون استخدام الطين أو مواد البناء الأخرى لتثبيتها معاً، كما عرفت أيضاً باسم روديسيا الجنوبية وروديسيا.*
*تتعرض زيمبابوي لعدد من المخاطر الطبيعية منها مواسم الجفاف والتي تتعرض لها البلاد بشكل دوري، بالإضافة للفيضانات والعواصف الشديدة.*



*الموقع*
*تقع زيمبابوي جنوب شرق القارة الإفريقية وهي دولة حبيسة لا تطل على أي بحار، تشترك في حدودها الشمالية والشرقية مع موزمبيق، ومن الجنوب تحدها جنوب إفريقيا، ومن الجنوب الغربي بتسوانا، ويحدها من الشمال الغربي زامبيا.*



*معلومات عامة عن زيمبابوي*
*المساحة: **تبلغ مساحة زيمبابوي 390.580 **كم2.*
*عدد السكان: **يبلغ عدد السكان 12.382.920 نسمة.*
*العاصمة: **هراري*
*اللغة: **اللغة الرسمية للبلاد هي اللغة الإنجليزية، بالإضافة للغة الشونا، والنديبل وعدد من اللغات واللهجات المحلية الأخرى.*
*العملة: **الدولار الزيمبابوي*
*الديانة: **مسيحيين ومعتقدات أصلية 50%، المسيحية 25%، معتقدات محلية 24%، مسلمين وآخرين 1%.*



*مظاهر السطح*


*



*
*شلالات فيكتوريا*



*تتميز الأراضي في زيمبابوي بصفة عامة بخصوبتها، فتغطي الأراضي الزراعية الخصبة مساحات كبيرة من الدولة، وتتنوع بها مظاهر السطح، فتقطع البلاد الهضبة الجرانتينة الوسطى من الجنوب الغربي إلى الشمال الشرقي، وتنحدر تضاريس زيمبابوي إلى الجنوب من الهضبة انحداراً خفيفاً حتى تصل إلى وادي نهر ليمبوبو، وتنخفض إلى الشمال من الهضبة حتى تصل إلى وادي نهر زيمبابوي، كما تنحدر الأراضي في الشمال الغربي برفق نحو نهر زامبيزي، وتقع على طول الحدود الشرقية للبلاد سلاسل **جبال إنيانجا، وفومبا، وكيمانيماني، وتعد قمة جبل إنيانجاني من أعلى القمم الجبلية في البلاد، والتي يبلغ ارتفاعها 2592 متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر.*


*المناخ*
*يتميز المناخ في زيمبابوي باعتداله على الرغم من وقوعها على خط الاستواء، ويرجع ذلك نظراُ لارتفاع تضاريسها، وتسقط الأمطار عليها نتيجة للرياح القادمة من المحيط الهندي، ويمتد موسم الأمطار بالبلاد في الفترة ما بين شهري نوفمبر ومارس، ويبلغ متوسط درجات الحرارة في شهر يوليو 16 درجة مئوية بينما في شهر يناير تصل درجة الحرارة إلى 21 درجة مئوية. *



*نظام الحكم *
*






البرلمان

*

*الحكومة بزيمبابوي ديمقراطية برلمانية، يرأس الدولة رئيساً للجمهورية ويجمع بين منصبي رئيس الدولة ورئيس الحكومة، ويعين رئيس الجمهورية مجلس الوزراء، ويعين البرلمان رئيس الجمهورية وذلك لفترة رئاسية مدتها ست سنوات، وإذا وجد أكثر من مرشح للرئاسة تختار الهيئة الانتخابية المكونة من جميع أعضاء المجلس رئيس الجمهورية من بين هؤلاء، ويعمل رئيس الجمهورية على تعيين نائبيه.*

*وتتكون السلطة التشريعية في زيمبابوي من مجلس واحد يضم 150 عضو يتم انتخاب 120 عضو في انتخابات شعبية مباشرة، و12 يعينوا بواسطة رئيس الجمهورية، وعشرة من رؤساء القبائل التقليديين، وثمانية من حكام المقاطعات المحليين.*
*تتمثل أعلى سلطة قضائية في زيمبابوي في المحكمة العليا، ويوجد بها نظام الأحزاب السياسية نذكر منها: الحزب الديمقراطي، حزب المنتدى، حركة التغير الديمقراطي، الجبهة الشعبية الديمقراطية، بالإضافة لجماعات الضغط السياسي مثل المجلس الدستوري الوطني، ائتلاف الأزمة في زيمبابوي. *


*نبذة تاريخية*


*



*
*إحدى المناطق الأثرية بزيمبابوي*



*يرجع تاريخ زيمبابوي إلى ألاف السنين حيث استقر بها الإنسان وبدأ في ممارسة نشاطه في الحياة، وفي خلال القرن التاسع الميلادي أتجه السكان نحو العمل بالمناجم، فاستخرجوا المعادن وتاجروا فيها، ومع حلول عام 1000م قامت قبائل تدعى " الشونا" بتأسيس أول مدينة لهم يكون لها نظام حكم خاص بها، عرفت هذه المدينة باسم "زيمبابوي الكبرى".*

*خلال القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي قامت مجموعة من قبائل "الشونا" تسمى " كارانجا" بالانشقاق وتأسيس إمبراطورية أطلق عليها اسم "مواناموتابا"، وقد قام شعبها بالاشتغال بالتجارة مع دول أخرى فكانوا يرسلوا لهم العاج والذهب والنحاس، ويأخذوا الخزف المستورد من الصين، والمنسوجات والخرز من الهند واندونيسيا.*

*إمبراطورية أخرى ظهرت في المنطقة عندما ثارت قبائل "روزوي" القابعة جنوباً من قبائل كارانجا أواخر القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي مؤسسة إمبراطورية "شانجامير"، وظلت هذه الإمبراطورية الجديدة تعيش في سلام حتى قامت قبيلة "نجوني" في الجنوب باحتلال جزء كبير منها في الثلاثينات من القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي.*

*كغيرها من باقي جنوب إفريقيا تعرضت البلاد لفرض السيطرة من قبل الأوروبيين، الذين شرعوا في التوافد على البلاد بداية من عام 1888م، حينما أعطت قبائل " الإندبيلي" حقوق صناعة التعدين والمناجم للمستثمر البريطاني "سيسل رودس"، وتدريجياً بدأ التوغل والسيطرة البريطانية، وفي عام 1893 قامت شركة "رودس" البريطانية بجنوب إفريقيا باحتلال غالبية أراضي الإقليم، وأطلق على البلاد اسم "روديسيا"، وعلى الرغم من الثورات التي قام بها الشعب خلال عامي 1896،1897م.*

*تسارع بعد ذلك الأوروبيون في التوافد على البلاد خاصة بعد اكتشاف الذهب بأراضيها، أعلنت المملكة المتحدة انفصال كل من روديسيا الشمالية والجنوبية عام 1898م، وفي عام 1923 أصبحت روديسيا الجنوبية "زيمبابوي الحالية" مستعمرة بريطانية تتمتع بالحكم الذاتي، وفي عام 1953 أعلنت المملكة المتحدة قيام اتحاداً يجمع كل من روديسيا ونياسلاند والتي تضم روديسيا الجنوبية، وروديسيا الشمالية "زامبيا"، ونياسلاند "مالاوي".*

*ونظراً للقهر الذي تعرض له السود في المنطقة وعدم ممارستهم لأنشطتهم السياسية بحرية عمل الحزبان السياسيان "زابو" و"زانو" بالمطالبة بنصيب أكبر من التمثيل الحزبي للسود في الحكومة، فكان رد الفعل من الجانب البريطاني أن حظر نشاط كلاً من الحزبين عام 1960م، وبعدها بثلاث سنوات تم الانفصال بين كل من روديسيا ونياسالاند، وعرفت روديسيا الجنوبية باسم روديسيا فقط وطالبت بالاستقلال.*
*أعلن رئيس وزراء روديسيا " إيان سميث" استقلال روديسيا من جانب واحد في 11 نوفمبر 1965، وهو الأمر الذي اعتبرته المملكة المتحدة عملاً مخالفاً لإرادتها فأعلنت حظر التجارة مع روديسيا، وبعدها بعام فرضت مقاطعة اقتصادية على روديسيا.*
*في عام 1969 تم تشكيل دستور جديد للبلاد جاء فيه عدم السماح للسود بالسيطرة على الحكومة، ومع دخول السبعينات شنت سلسلة من المعارك بين الحكومة والتي بها الغالبية من البيض والثوار والمجاهدين السود، وبعد العديد من الضغوط الداخلية والدولية، اضطر البيض إلى تسليم السلطة للسياسيين السود. *

*وعلى الرغم من انتخاب " ابيل موزوريوا" كأول رئيساً للوزراء من السود، تم تشكيل أول حكومة من السود عام 1979، إلا أن هذا لم يمنع من استمرار الاشتباكات وأعمال العنف، نظراً لإعطاء الحكومة الجديدة الكثير من المميزات للبيض، إلى أن تم التوصل لاتفاق بين كل من الحكومة والثوار على معاهدة للسلام، وتم انتخاب "روبرت موجابي" رئيساً لوزراء جمهورية زيمبابوي المستقلة، وتحول بعد ذلك منصب رئيس الوزراء لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية. *

*المدن والسياحة*


*



*
*القفز في شلالات فيكتوريا*




*تشكل السياحة في زيمبابوي مصدر دخل هام في الاقتصاد القومي، حيث تمتلك هذه الدولة العديد من المقومات الجمالية، بالإضافة لمناخ معتدل يجعل السياح يتوافدون عليها بكثرة، ومن أجمل الأماكن بزيمبابوي نجد شلالات فيكتوريا التي تعد من أعلى الشلالات في العالم وأكبرها فيتهافت السياح لزياراتها للاستمتاع بالمناظر الطبيعية الخلابة وأيضاً ممارسة عدد من الرياضات مثل التزلج على الماء ومصارعة الأمواج، والقفز من على الجسر، وغيرها.*

*وفي زيمبابوي ينهل السائح من سحر الطبيعة فبالإضافة لشلالات فيكتوريا نجد الحدائق الطبيعية المفتوحة التي تضم أنواع مختلفة من الحيوانات المفترسة والطيور، مثل الأسود والنمور والزراف والعديد من الحيوانات الأخرى التي يجدها السائح منطلقة بحرية بين الغابات مما يشكل جو من المغامرة والمتعة بالنسبة له.*



*



*
*الطبيعة في زيمبابوي*



*كما توجد بزيمبابوي فرصة لممارسة رياضة الصيد فتشكل مجموعات من السياح والمتخصصين للذهاب إلى الأماكن المخصصة للصيد، ولكن يخضع الصيد لقوانين فلا يتم صيد الأنواع المهددة بالانقراض، أو الحيوانات التي لا يؤكل لحمها.*
*ومن الرحلات التي تشهد إقبالاً من السياح رحلات السافانا، وفيها يرى السائح أثناء تجوله بسيارات الدفع الرباعي الفيل الإفريقي هذا الكائن الضخم يتحرك في وسط الغابات بحرية، وعلى الرغم من خطورة هذه الرحلة إلا أن السائح لا يتردد في الذهاب إليها. *
*بالإضافة لأماكن السياحة الطبيعية بزيمبابوي توجد المناطق الأثرية والتي تقع أعلى واد جبلي على مسافة مائتي ميل إلى الجنوب من العاصمة هراري التي تعد أكبر مدن زيمبابوي، وبهذه المنطقة اكبر كتلة من الجدران والأبراج التي شيدت من الجرانيت المحلي*​


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)

شو هالموضوووووووووووع اللي فوق التمييز يا مميزة ..فعلا" بترفع الرأس يا قمر 
روووووووووووووعة بحق وحقيق ....استمري وربنا يوفقكي


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)




----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

*حدائق الفاتيكان*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

*



*​



*



*


​__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

حبيبتي شكراااااااااااااا" لمرورك وتشجيعك المميز يا حلوتي هههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

تعالوا في جوله حره في قصر الكرملين الكبير (احد رموز التاريخيه لروسيا )


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

احدى لئالئ الكرملين بموسكو. فقد شيد القصر في فترة اعوام 1838 – 1849 من قبل مجموعة من المهندسين المعماريين الروس بأشراف قسطنطين تون.



قصر الكرملين الكبير . الواجهة الغربية 




 
قاعة فلاديمير



قاعة غيورغي 



قاعة يكاترينا 



قاعة الكسندر 





قاعة اندريه





جناح الضيافة. قاعة الانتظار. 







جناح الضيافة . قاعة بيوتر



جناح الضيافة. قاعة الشراب 



قاعات الاستقبال. قاعة الاستقبال الحمراء 



القسم السكني. قاعة الضيافة للأمبراطورة 



القسم السكني. حجرة الامبراطورة 



القسم السكني . حجرة الامبراطور 



القسم السكني. حجرة النوم ​


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

*رحله الى سور الصين العظيم* 




يعتبر سور الصين العظيم مشروعا دفاعيا عسكريا قديما بارزا ونادرا في التاريخ المعماري البشري. إنه رمز للأمة الصينية، ولم يظهر ذكاء أسلاف الصينيين فحسب، بل يجسد جهدا بذلوا فيه العرق والدماء. ويشتهر في العالم بتاريخه العريق وضخامة تحصيناته وعظمته وقوته. 
ودى صور اخرى 


 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 




بدأ بناء سور الصين العظيم خلال عهد الربيع والخريف وعهد الممالك المتحاربة قبل أكثر من 2000 عام. يبدأ السور من ممر جيا يو قوان بمقاطعة قان سو غربا وينتهي عند ممر شان هاي قوان بمقاطعة خه بي شرقا مرورا بجبال شاهقة كأنه تنين عملاق يستلقي على أراضي الصين الشمالية الواسعة. وإنه أقدم وأكبر مشروع دفاعي في الصين والعالم. وأدرج في قائمة التراث الثقافي العالمي التي حددتها منظمة اليونسكو التابعة للأمم المتحدة عام 1987. 

بدأت الممالك المختلفة في عهد الربيع والخريف ( من عام 770 ق.م إلى عام 476 ق.م ) وعهد الممالك المتحاربة ( من عام 475 ق.م إلى عام 221 ق.م ) بناء أسوار على حدودها من أجل الدفاع عن نفسها، وأصبحت تلك الأسوار أقدم جزء من سور الصين العظيم. وفي عام 221 ق.م وحد الإمبراطور شي هوانغ دي الممالك المتحاربة، وأسس أول دولة موحدة ذات سلطة مركزية في تاريخ الصين وهي أسرة تشين الملكية. ومن أجل تثبيت حدودها وصد عدوان أقلية قومية شيونغ نو التي كانت تعيش في مناطق شمال أسرة تشين الملكية، ربط شي هوانغ دي الأسوار التي كانت بنتها الممالك المتحاربة مما شكل سور أسرة تشين الملكية الذي بلغ طوله أكثر من 5000 كيلومتر ويبدأ من شرقي مقاطعة لياو نينغ شرقي الصين وينتهي عند لين تاو بمقاطعة قان سو غربي الصين. وبعد ذلك، واصلت الأسر الملكية المتعاقبة في الصين بناء أسوار على هذا الأساس، وتجاوز طول الأسوار التي بنتها كل من أسرة هان الملكية وأسرة مينغ الملكية 5000 كيلومتر. ويبلغ إجمالي طول الأسوار التي بنتها الأسر الملكية المختلفة 50 ألف كيلومتر. 

إن سور الصين العظيم ليس سورا فقط، بل هو مشروع دفاعي متكامل يتكون من الحيطان الدفاعية وأبراج المراقبة والممرات الاستيراتيجية وثكنات الجنود وأبراج الإنذار وغيرها من المنشآت الدفاعية. ويسيطر على هذا المشروع الدفاعي نظام قيادي عسكري متكامل يتكون من مستويات مختلفة. فلنأخذ سور الصين في أسرة مينغ الملكية كمثال، كان هذا السور الذي يبدأ من نهر يالوه شرقا وينتهي عند ممر جيا يو قوان غربا بلغ إجمالي طوله 7000 كيلومتر ينقسم إلى تسع مناطق إدارية عسكرية، ولكل منطقة رئيس تنفيذي لإدارتها بصورة منفصلة ومسؤول عن إصلاح السور داخل المنطقة وترميمه وهو مسؤول أيضا عن الشؤون الدفاعية في المنطقة أو مساعدة المناطق العسكرية المجاورة على شؤونها الدفاعية وفقا لأمر وزارة الدفاع الوطنية. وكان عدد الجنود المرابطين على خط السور في عهد أسرة مينغ الملكية بلغ حوالي مليون جندي. 

وتعتبر الحيطان الممتدة جزءا رئيسيا من مشروع سور الصين الدفاعي. وبنيت الحيطان فوق الجبال الشاهقة أو مواقع خطرة بالسهول حسب التضاريس الجغرافية والحاجات الدفاعية. وغالبا ما تكون الحيطان التي بنيت في السهول أو الأماكن الهامة عالية ومتينة للغاية، أما الحيطان المبنية على المواقع الخطرة فوق الجبال، فهي منخفضة وضيقة نسبيا، وذلك من أجل توفير القوى العاملة ونفقات البناء. ويبلغ متوسط ارتفاع السور في ممر جيو يونغ قوان وبا دا لينغ أو داخل مقاطعات خه بي وشن سي وقان سو نحو 7 أو 8 أمتار وسمك قاعدته 6 أو 7 أمتار، وسمك قمته 4 أو 5 أمتار. وبني في الجهة الداخلية على قمة السور حائط إضافي ارتفاعه أكثر من متر، وذلك من أجل الحيلولة دون سقوط الجنود من على السور، وبنى على الجهة الخارجية حائط إضافي ارتفاعه متران تقريبا، وعلى هذا الحائط فتحات علوية للمراقبة وفتحات تحتية لإطلاق النار أو إسقاط الأحجار. وفي المناطق المهمة جدا، بنيت على السور حيطان متعددة لمنع صعود الأعداء السور. وفي منتصف عهد أسرة مينغ الملكية، أضيفت إلى السور أبراج المراقبة أو مباني المراقبة لمتابعة تحركات الأعداء وإسكان الجنود الذين يقومون بدوريات الحراسة أو تخزين الأسلحة والأغذية. وبذلك تعززت القوة الدفاعية لسور الصين إلى حد كبير. 


تعتبر الممرات الإستراتيجية أهم مواقع دفاعية على خط السور الممتد لعشرات آلاف كيلومترات. وتقع الممرات الإستراتيجية عادة في مواقع صالحة للدفاع بغية مقاومة المعتدين الكثيرين بقوى عسكرية قليلة . 

وهناك مثل صيني قديم يقول : " لو كان هناك جندي واحد يدافع عند الممر الإستراتيجي ، فلا يمكن أن يخترقها عشرة الآلاف من الجنود ". ويدل هذا المثل بصورة حية على أهمية الممرات الإستراتيجية. وهناك عدد كبير من الممرات الإستراتيجية الكبيرة والصغيرة على خط سور الصين. ونأخذ سور الصين لأسرة مينغ الملكية كمثال، كان يوجد نحو ألف ممر إستراتيحي على خط السور، ومن أشهره شان هاي قوان وهوانغ يا قوان وجيو يونغ قوان وزي جين قوان وداو ما قوان وبينغ شينغ قوان ويان من قوان وبيان قوان وجيا يو قوان إضافة إلى يانغ قوان ويو من قوان اللذين بنيا في عهد أسرة هان الملكية ( تعني كلمة " قوان " في اللغة الصينية ممر إستراتيجي ). 


وتعتبر أبراج الإنذار جزءا هاما أيضا من مكونات الدفاع لسور الصين العظيم. إنها مرافق لإرسال ونقل معلومات عسكرية. وفي الحقيقة إن أبراج الإنذار بصفتها أداة لنقل المعلومات كانت موجودة منذ القدم، واستفيدت منذ بداية بناء سور الصين منها بصورة جيدة بل كان يتم إكمالها تدريجيا لتصبح أفضل أسلوب لإرسال ونقل المعلومات العسكرية في العهود القديمة. وكان أسلوب نقل المعلومات هو إطلاق الدخان نهارا وإشعال النار ليلا. إنه أسلوب علمي وسريع لنقل المعلومات إذ يمكن معرفة عدد الأعداء من عدد المواقع التي انطلق منها الدخان أو أشعلت فيها النار. وفي عهد أسرة مينغ الملكية أضيفت أصوات المفرقعات في وقت إطلاق الدخان وإشعال النار لتعزيز فعالية الإنذار، الأمر الذي يمكن من إبلاغ المعلومات العسكرية بدقة إلى أماكن بعيدة ومختلفة في لحظة واحدة. وفي ظل عدم وجود الهواتف والاتصالات اللاسلكية في العهود القديمة، يمكن القول إن هذا الأسلوب لنقل المعلومات العسكرية كان سريعا جدا.

ويعتبر تنسيق مواقع أبراج الإنذار أمرا مهما جدا. وتقع كلها في أماكن خطيرة على قمم الجبال، ولا بد أن تتناظر ثلاثة مواقع مع بعضها البعض لتسهيل نقل المعلومات. 

يمر سور الصين العظيم بتضاريس جغرافية مختلفة ومعقدة، حيث يعبر الجبال والأجرف ويخترق الصحراء ويجتاز المروج ويقطع الأنهار. لذلك إن الهياكل المعمارية للسور مختلفة وغريبة أيضا إذ بني السور في المناطق الصحراوية بمواد مكونة من الأحجار المحلية ونوع خاص من الصفصاف نظرا لشح الصخور والطوب. أما في مناطق هضبة التراب الأصفر شمال غربي الصين، فبني السور بالتراب المدكوك أو الطوب غير المحروق، لكنه متين وقوي لا يقل عن متانة السور المبني بالصخور والآجر. وبني السور في عهد أسرة مينغ الملكية غالبا من الطوب أو الصخور أو بخليط من الطوب والصخور. وتوجد قناة يصرف المياه على قمة السور لأجل صرف مياه الأمطار تلقائيا وحماية السور. 

وبالإضافة إلى دوره العسكري، أثر سور الصين العظيم على التنمية الاقتصادية الصينية أيضا. إن اتجاه سور الصين متطابق تقريبا مع الخط الفاصل بين المناخ شبه الرطب والمناخ الجاف في الصين ، وأصبح في الواقع فاصلا بين المناطق الزراعية والمناطق البدوية. وفي قديم الزمان، كانت تقيم في شمال الصين أقليات قومية بدوية، ويعيش أهالي قومية هان في وسط الصين ، ومن أجل حماية الإنتاج الزراعي ومنع نهب القوميات البدوية لمنتجاتهم الزراعية، ظل أهالي قومية هان يبنون السور باستمرار. وبذلك أصبح سور الصين العظيم حاجزا للتطور المستقل للحضارتين المختلفتين. 

ومن بين المواقع السياحية على سور الصين العظيم في أنحاء الصين، يعتبر سور با دا لينغ شمال بكين أفضل قطعة محفوظة من سور الصين ، كما هو أحد أفضل المواقع لتسلق السور للسياح الصينيين والأجانب .​
__________________


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

*عاصمة الجمال ميونخ*


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

*جمهورية السنغال*


*دولة إفريقية تقع في الجزء الغربي من قارة إفريقيا، على ساحل المحيط الأطلنطي عرفت قديماً بسينجامبيا – اتحاد مالي، تعرضت للاستعمار الفرنسي إلا أنها نالت استقلالها عام 1960. 
تتمتع السنغال بالعديد من المناظر الطبيعية الخلابة، وتتوافد عليها الطيور الأوربية المهاجرة خلال فصل الشتاء لتنعم بالدفء، وتضم عدد من المصادر الطبيعية الهامة مثل الأسماك والفوسفات والحديد، ويتركز 70% من سكانها في المناطق الريفية.

*

*الموقع *
*تقع السنغال في أقصى غرب القارة الإفريقية، تمتد سواحلها الغربية على المحيط الأطلنطي، وتقع بين جمهورية موريتانيا الإسلامية شمالاً وغينيا وغينيا بيساو جنوباً، بينما تحدها مالي شرقاً، وتحيط السنغال من جميع الجهات بجامبيا، وتقع جزر الرأس الأخضر على بعد 560 كيلومتر من السواحل السنغالية.*


*معلومات عامة عن السنغال*
*المساحة:** 196.190كم2.*
*عدد السكان:** 13.711.597 نسمة.*
*العاصمة:** داكار*
*اللغة:** اللغة الرسمية بالدولة هي الفرنسية، بالإضافة لعدد من اللغات الأخرى **الوولوف**، والبولار، والجولا، الماندينكا.*
*العملة:** الفرنك الإفريقي*
*الديانة:** الإسلام 94%، المسيحية5% معظمهم رومان كاثوليك، بالإضافة للمعتقدات المحلية. *


*مظاهر السطح*


*



*
*الطبيعة بالسنغال*



*ينخفض سطح السنغال بشكل عام، ويتموج، وتمتد السهول الساحلية الواسعة في وسط البلاد وعلى الساحل الغربي على المحيط الأطلنطي، ويكثر في سواحلها الشواطئ الرملية، وتتواجد الجبال في الوسط والجنوب الشرقي والشرق، وترتفع جبال فوتا جالدون بجنوب شرق البلاد عند الحدود مع غينيا، وتجري بالأراضي السنغالية ثلاثة انهار رئيسية هي نهر السنغال في الشمال والذي يفصل الحدود بين السنغال وموريتانيا، ونهر جامبيا في الجنوب، ونهر كازامانس في الجنوب الغربي، وتقع أفضل الشواطئ الإفريقية في كاسامانسي بالمنطقة الجنوبية الغربية والتي تغطيها الغابات. *
*وتقع أعلى قمة جبلية بالدولة على سفوح جبال نيبن دياكا والتي ترتفع حتى 581 متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر. *


*المناخ*
*يسود السنغال مناخ مداري حار رطب، وتهب عليها في الفصل المطير والذي يمتد في الفترة من مايو إلى نوفمبر رياح جنوبية شرقية شديدة، بينما يتمتع موسم الجفاف والذي يمتد من ديسمبر إلى إبريل بارتفاع درجات الحرارة، والجفاف، وهبوب الرياح الموسمية العاتية، **وتميل درجات الحرارة إلى الاعتدال كلما اتجهنا إلى الساحل، ويزيد سقوط الأمطار كلما اتجهنا جنوباً.*


*نظام الحكم *


*



*
*العاصمة داكار*



*نظام الحكم بالسنغال جمهوري وتتمثل الهيئة التنفيذية في الدولة في رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس الوزراء والحكومة والتي تتمثل في مجلس الوزراء، والذي يقوم بتعيين أعضاؤه رئيس الوزراء بالتشاور مع رئيس الجمهورية.*
*يتم انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية بالاقتراع الشعبي المباشر وذلك لفترة رئاسية مدتها خمس سنوات، وهو الذي يقوم بتعيين رئيس الوزراء.*
*تتمثل الهيئة التشريعية في السنغال في مجلسين "المجلس الوطني" ويضم 150 عضو، منهم 90 عضو يتم انتخابهم بالاقتراع الشعبي المباشر، أما باقي الأعضاء فيتم انتخابهم بالتمثيل النسبي في قائمة الأحزاب، ومدة العضوية به خمس سنوات، أما "مجلس النواب" فيضم 100 عضو ينتخب 35 منهم بالانتخاب غير المباشر، والباقي يعينهم رئيس الجمهورية.*
*أما الهيئة القضائية فتتمثل في المحكمة الدستورية، مجلس الدولة، محكمة النقض، محكمة الاستئناف، وتأخذ السنغال بنظام الأحزاب السياسية ومن الأحزاب الموجودة بها الحزب الإفريقي للاستقلال، الحزب الإفريقي من أجل الديمقراطية والاشتراكية، تحالف القوات للتقدم وغيرها من الأحزاب الأخرى. *


*نبذة تاريخية*
*مر على التاريخ السنغالي العديد من الأحداث حيث دخلها الإسلام خلال القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي مع قبيلة صنهاجة الأمازيغية، وتعاقب عليها العديد من الإمارات والدول التي أقامها الشعب السنغالي منها إمبراطورية الوولف بمناطق والو وكايور وباول وذلك خلال القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي، وفي الشمال الشرقي دولة تكرور ودينيانكي البولارية.*
*بدأ الاستعمار الأوروبي يتسلل إلى السنغال تدريجياً فأولاً خلال القرن الخامس عشر قامت عدد من الدول الأوروبية باحتلال أجزاء من الشاطئ مثل البرتغال وبريطانيا وفرنسا وألمانيا، وذلك من اجل فرض السيطرة على جزيرة سانت لويس وغيرها من المناطق الإستراتيجية الأخرى والتي تعد من أهم مصادر تجارة الرقيق، ثم جاءت فرنسا لتحتل البلاد بعد عدد من الحروب، وفي عام 1902 أصبحت مدينة داكار عاصمة لأفريقيا الغربية الفرنسية كلها. *
*في بداية عام 1959 جاء اتحاد السنغال مع ما كان يسمى السودان الفرنسي تحت اسم اتحاد مالي، واستقل اتحاد مالي من فرنسا في 20 يونيو 1960، وبعد عدد من المشاكل السياسية أصبحت دولتين في 20 أغسطس 1960، السنغال ومالي. *
*في عام 1982 تم إعلان عن اتحاد رسمي بين كل من السنغال وجامبيا تحت اسم سنجامبيا، ولكن ما لبثت أن تفرقت الدولتان عام 1989.*


*السياحة والمدن*
*السنغال واحدة من أجمل الدول الإفريقية فتتميز بطبيعة رائعة حيث تكسوها الأشجار الاستوائية، وتتوافد عليها الطيور المهاجرة في فصل الشتاء لتنعم بالدفء، وتمتد بها السهول والجبال بالإضافة للسواحل الطويلة على المحيط الأطلنطي. *
*تأتي السنغال كمحطة هامة للطيور المهاجرة من أوروبا خاصة الطيور المائية، والتي تأتي للسنغال أثناء فترة الشتاء بأعداد ضخمة في الفترة ما بين نوفمبر وإبريل من كل عام، منها طائر الفلامنجو، والبجع الأبيض، وطائر البلشوي، وتعد حديقة دجودجي واحدة من أهم المحميات الطبيعية في الدولة وتقع شمال سانت لويس.*


*



*
*جمع الملح - بحيرة ريتبا*



*أما بحيرة "ريتبا" فهي واحدة من أهم بحيرات الملح بالبلاد، حيث تتميز مياهها بارتفاع نسبة الملوحة بها، ويمتلئ شاطئها بالاهرامات الملحية الصغيرة التي تم تجميعها من البحيرة، ويصدر ملح السنغال لعدد من الدول الإفريقية مثل مالي والنيجر وكوت ديفوار وغانا. *
*تحظى منطقة "كاب سكايرينج" بأفضل الشواطئ الإفريقية وتقع على سواحل المحيط الأطلنطي على الساحل الغربي للبلاد. *
*وبالمرور على المدن السنغالية نجد العاصمة داكار وتتميز بمناخها المعتدل، وتهب عليها الرياح الباردة في فصل الشتاء، وتعد هذه المدينة من أكثر المدن الإفريقية إزدحاماً بالسكان، وتزخر بالعديد من المتاحف مثل متحف "إيفان" ويضم تشكيلة رائعة من الأشكال الفنية الإفريقية مثل الأقنعة الخشبية والتماثيل والآلات الموسيقية القديمة للسكان الأصليين، إلى جانب مجموعات فنية أخرى من دول غرب إفريقيا، كما تضم العاصمة قصر الاستقلال، والقصر الرئاسي. *
*أما مدينة كولاك فتعد ممر تجاري هام، وتتميز بمساجدها الكبيرة الرائعة، وتضم واحد من أجمل أسواق السنغال، وتعد هذه المدينة مزار مميز لراغبي الاستمتاع بالحياة الإفريقية.*
*سانت لويس هي منطقة تعكس التاريخ القديم للسنغال والذي يرجع لأيام الاستعمار حيث كانت أول مستعمرة فرنسية في إفريقيا، وتقع المدينة في شمال الدولة، وتعد مركزاً هاماً للصيد، وعرفت كعاصمة للدولة والتي كانت تتكون من السنغال وموريتانيا سابقاً حتى عام 1958م، ويوجد بها العديد من الأشكال المعمارية القديمة.*
*ومن المدن السنغالية الأخرى نذكر مدينة ثايس وهي ثاني أكبر مدن السنغال، ومدينة وزيجينشر وتتميز بأسعارها الرخيصة وسوقها الذي يضم **مختلف ا**لمنتجات الإفريقية، من النقوشات الخشبية إلى المنسوجات الإفريقية الملونة والمنتجات الفضية والمعدنية. *


*



*






*وتشهد السنغال سنوياً سباق "باريس – داكار" الدولي وهو من أشهر سباقات الراليات في العالم بطول **10 آلاف كيلومتر، ويبدأ في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس لينتهي في العاصمة السنغالية داكار في الأسبوع الثاني من شهر يناير من كل عام. *

*وللسياح عشاق المناظر الطبيعية فيمكنهم الذهاب إلى حديقة نيوكولو كوبا وهي من أشهر واكبر الحدائق في السنغال، وتقع في الجزء الجنوبي الشرقي من البلاد، تتميز بأشجارها الاستوائية، التي تضم أكثر من 80 نوع من الحيوانات مثل الأفيال والقرود والفهود والتماسيح وغيرها الكثير من الحيوانات الأخرى. *​


----------



## *koki* (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

ثانكس يا عسل


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

*مع طائرة نبع الحنان لاشهر الاماكن السياحية حول العالم ههههه* 





​​​













​



​



​


​















































​




​



​














































































​


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

واليكم بعض الصور لبعض الأماكن السياحية في العالم ههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 





​ 







​ 







​ 





​ 













​ 







​ 







​ 









​ 









​








​ 







​ 







​ 










​ 







​ 










 









​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 

*مع اجمل التحيات بمشاهدة جميله *​ 
*.*
*



*​


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

تحتفل مدينه بروكســـل في بلجيكا في شهر أغسطس بسجاد ضخمه جدا مكونه من الورد الطبيعي والشجر و نوافير ..وتزينها الاضاءات والشموع ليلا وذلك لمده 3 أيام فقط



















​


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

*جزيرة سانتوريني في اليونان* 





























​


----------



## zama (21 مارس 2010)

حقاً أبدعتى و تميزتى ليس لأجل كثرة المواضيع فقط ، لكن لعمقها الثقافى ..

أشكرك كل الشكر ..


----------



## zama (21 مارس 2010)

أريد التأكد من معلومة لدى ..

مدينة *ستوكهولم* موجودة *بالسويد* أم *هولندا *كما هو مذكور بالصفحات السابقة ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> حقاً أبدعتى و تميزتى ليس لأجل كثرة المواضيع فقط ، لكن لعمقها الثقافى ..
> 
> أشكرك كل الشكر ..


 
مشكوووووووووووووور اخي على تشجيعك المميز وافرحني مرورك وردك


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> أريد التأكد من معلومة لدى ..
> 
> مدينة *ستوكهولم* موجودة *بالسويد* أم *هولندا *كما هو مذكور بالصفحات السابقة ؟؟


 
موجودة في السويد ...لييييييه في خطأ في الصفحات حتى يتم تصحيحها 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

*Armenia*


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

*حجز رحلات الطيران بالانترنت* 
أصبحت وسيلة الانترنت الوسيلة الاسرع لحجز العطلات، لا سيما أن الشعب العربي احتل مرتبة متقدمة في استخدام الانترنت للحصول على المعلومات الخاصة بوجهة سفرهم، غير أنهم ما زالوا يفضلون إجراء حجوزاتهم من خلال مكاتب السفر.
في الماضي القريب كانت هناك فكرة سائدة بأن البحث على الانترنت قد يكون متعبا في بعض الاحيان، خاصة إذا كنت لا تعرف ما تريده، غير أن تقدم التكنولوجيا سهل المهمة على السياح والباحثين عن إجازات مشوقة، فالبحث على الشبكة أصبح أسهل وأسرع خاصة فيما يخص عالم السفر والسياحة.
توجد أعداد هائلة من المواقع الالكترونية التي يمكن ان تساعدك في اختيارك وحجزك لرحلة العمر مهما كان طولها، العدد كبير غير أن النوعية أهم، فيجب أن تكون حذرا في استعمالك جهاز الكومبيوتر وينصح دائما باستخدام مواقع معروفة وشركات كبيرة لها اسمها في السوق، فقد يكون الموقع تابعا لشبكة نصب وإحتيال تعنى بسرقة المعلومات الشخصيات وأرقام بطاقات الائتمان.
التايمز اون لاين قامت باختبار عدة مواقع الكترونية وقامت بنشر لائحة بأفضلها من حيث النوعية والمعلومات الوافرة والتصميم وسهولة الاستعمال والاسعار. وقامت الشرق الاوسط بدورها بالاستعانة ببعض المواقع التي أرادت أن تشارك قراءها رأيها بها.

www.expedia.com موقع الكتروني شهير في بريطانيا تجد فيه العديد من الرحلات بأسعار جيدة جدا، تكون في بعض الاحيان أرخص من المصدر نفسه.

www.britishairways.co.uk يفضل الكثير من المسافرين الاستعانة بموقع الخطوط الجوية البريطانية مباشرة، فخدمة الموقع ممتازة وسريعة كما أنه يمكن حجز تذاكر السفر والفندق وما الى ذلك او حجز التذكرة فقط ما يخولك تسهيل عملية الشيك إن في المطار وتستعيض عنها بإجراء العملية عينها عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني.

www.eurostar.com الحجز مباشرة من الشركة المعنية قد يكون في معظم الاحيان أرخص وأسهل، كما أن الكثير من الشركات تتبع نظام الاسعار المخفضة بقيمة حوالي 5 جنيهات استرلينية عندما تقوم بالحجز بواسطة الانترنت ما يوفر عليها دفع الاموال لعدد أكبر من الموظفين في المكاتب.

www.lastminute.com وهو اسم على مسمى ويعني الدقيقة الاخيرة وقد يكون الموقع الافضل لمن يفضل ترك تنظيم إجازته حتى اللحظة الاخيرة، عدم التنظيم في السفر قد يصب أحيانا في مصلحة المسافر بحيث يمكن أن يقتنص عبر هذا الموقع وغيره أفضل العروضات وأحسن الاسعار.

www.travelocity.com موقع مفيد تجد فيه تذاكر السفر والفنادق والرحلات البحرية Cruise الى مختلف الوجهات العالمية.

www.ebay.co.uk قد يبدو الامر غريبا لبعض الناس أن تقوم بشراء تذاكر السفر والرحلات بواسطة المزاد الالكتروني، غير أن هذه الطريقة قد تكون الارخص إذا كنت حذرا ومتمرسا في الشراء على الشبكة وعلى هذا الموقع بالذات الذي يبيع كل ما يمكن ان يخطر على بالك من سلع.

www.googleearth.com تستطيع من خلال هذا الموقع المهم أن تتعرف على البلاد التي تنوي زيارتها، كما يمكنك أن ترى المكان الذي تنوي الاقامة فيه، وهذه هي أفضل طريقة لتفادي قضية الغش التي تحصل في الكثير من الاحيان عندما تبدو الوجهة السياحية أو الفندق في الكتيبات السياحية أجمل مما هي عليه في الواقع.

www.whatsonwhen.com لمحبي النشاطات الفنية والثقافية حول العالم ننصح بهذا الموقع الذي يعرض لائحة بعناوين أبرز عروض الاوبرا والنشاطات الثقافية الاخرى والحفلات الغنائية الراقية في بلدان مختلفة.

www.worldtravel.com يعتبر هذا الموقع مصدرا مهما للحصول على المعلومات الوافية التي تخص الاماكن السياحية المهمة في العالم بالاضافة الى تقديم النصائح المفيدة في السفر.

www.metcheck.com إذا كنت من متتبعي الاحوال الجوية ويهمك أن تأخذ معك الثياب الملائمة للمناخ في وجهتك السياحية ننصحك بهذا الموقع الذي يعرض الاحوال الجوية في العالم لمدة تتراوح بين 48 ساعة و14 يوما.

www.opodo.com موقع سهل الاستعمال، هذا ما يقوله كل من جربه في السابق، يقدم تذاكر السفر بأسعار تنافسية ويساعدك على ايجاد واختيار الفندق المناسب لمتطلباتك.

www.flyertalk.com هذا الموقع يتمتع بفكرة جديدة، فإلى جانب امكانية اقتناص أفضل عروض السفر، يتبع خدمة جديدة وهي اعطاء الفرصة للناس لتبادل الافكار والاستفادة من تجارب بعضهم في السفر.

www.travel-to-lebanon.com موقع جيد يقدم كل ما تحتاجه من معلومات عن لبنان من فنادق الى نشاطات موسمية.

www.emirates-holidays.com الموقع تابع لشركة طيران الامارات التي تتمتع بخدمة راقية، ويقدم كل ما تحتاجه لتكون رحلة كاملة متكاملة فيتكفل بإيجاد تذاكر السفر وحجز الفنادق وتكون الاسعار مقبولة عندما تقوم بحجز الرحلة على طريقة package.

www.travelbag.com تجد فيه كل ما تحتاجه من حجز الفنادق الى تذاكر السفر الى العطلات المنظمة.

www.lonelyplanet.com موقع غني بالمعلومات وهو تابع لسلسلة من الكتب السياحية تحمل نفس الاسم، يتميز بخدمة جيدة تقدم فيها المعلومات بطريقة عملية وسريعة


----------



## zama (22 مارس 2010)

هو الحقيقة أنا شوفتها مكتوبة عندك أن مدينة ستوكهولم فى هولندا و لذلك قولتلك ..

تحياتى لمجهودك العظيم ..


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

zama قال:


> هو الحقيقة أنا شوفتها مكتوبة عندك أن مدينة ستوكهولم فى هولندا و لذلك قولتلك ..
> 
> تحياتى لمجهودك العظيم ..


 
ممكن تقولي بأي صفحة عشان اشوفها


----------



## zama (22 مارس 2010)

هستأذنك هشوفهالك بكرا وأديكى رقم المشاركة كمان ، لأنى هنام بدرى النهاردة ..

باى باى


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

طيب ولا يهمك ..


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

*حديقة الحب فى تايلاند*


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

هذا الكافيه المميز موجود في طوكيو العاصمة اليابانيه
إحدى الوجهات السياحيه

الكافيه اسمه


100% Chocolate Cafe







شوفوا الصور














هذا القسم يحتوي على 56 نوع من الجوكلت بنكهات مختلفه






















































































​


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

*من برشلونة*


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

*مملكة البحرين*​ 

*



*​ 




*تمتلك البحرين موقع استراتيجي هام في الخليج العربي نظراً لقربها من مصادر النفط في الشرق الأوسط، حيث تمر عليها ناقلات النفط من العالم الغربي، كي تصل للمحيطات المفتوحة، وقد توالت على البحرين العديد من الحضارات فكانت مقر لحضارة الدلمون، ومر عليها حضارات البابليين والآشوريين، واليونانيين في عصر الإسكندر الأكبر، ووفد عليها واستوطن بها البرتغاليين والإنجليز.*
*حصلت على استقلالها عن المملكة المتحدة في 15 أغسطس 1971.*​ 


*الموقع*
*تقع مملكة البحرين في قارة أسيا في وسط الخليج العربي إلى الشرق من المملكة العربية السعودية ، وشمال قطر .*​ 


*معلومات عامة عن البحرين*
*المساحة: 665 كم2.*
*عدد السكان: 727.785 نسمة.*
*العاصمة: المنامة*
*اللغة: اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية للدولة، كما توجد الإنجليزية والفارسية والأوردو.*
*العملة: دينار بحريني*
*الديانة: الديانة الرسمية للدولة هي الإسلام بنسبة 81.2، المسيحية 9%، وديانات أخرى.*​ 


*مظاهر السطح*​ 

*



*
*خريطة البحرين*​ 


*تتكون مملكة البحرين من مجموعة من الجزر، أكبرها هي جزيرة البحرين وتبلغ مساحتها حوالي 591 كم2، وقد استمدت الدولة اسمها من أكبر جزرها "البحرين"، والتي يربط جسر بينها وبين جزيرة "المحرق" التي يقع بها مطار البحرين الدولي، وجسر آخر يربطها بجزيرة "سترة" والمنطقة الصنـاعية التي تضم خزانات ومصفى تكرير النفط، هذا بالإضافة للعديد من الجزر الصغيرة الحجم، وهي جزر غير مأهولة غالباً.*​ 
*وتوجد في وسط جزيرة البحرين أعلى نقطة في الدولة وهي "جبل الدخان" وتتركز حوله أغلب آبار النفط الموجودة بالمملكة، وترجع تسميته بهذا الاسم نظراً للتكوينات الضبابية التي تجعل الصخور تبدو وكأن عليها هالة من الدخان الرمادي المتصاعد من الصحراء.*​ 
*وتشتهر الجزيرة الرئيسية "البحرين" بغناها بمياهها الطبيعية العذبة والتي تنتشر في الساحل الشمالي، وهي ظاهرة فريدة في المنطقة، ولذلك تكثر في شمالها المزارع والحدائق والخضراوات والفواكه.*
*تقع جزيرة المحرق في الجزء الشمالي وتنخفض عن جزيرة البحرين ولذلك هي عرضة للفيضان، في حالة المد العالي، أما جزيرتي أم الشجر، والشجيرة فتقعان إلى الجنوب الشرقي من جزيرة المحرق ويسكنهما صيادي الأسماك، وتقع جزيرة سترة شمال شرق جزيرة البحرين.*
*وتبعد جزيرة "جدة" خمسة كيلومترات إلى الشمال الغربي من البحرين، وهي جزيرة صغيرة الحجم تتكون من منحدرات صخرية عالية، ترتفع عن البحر باستثناء مساحة ضيقة من الأرض إلى الجنوب من الجزيرة، وتقع جزيرة "أم النعمان" ثاني أكبر الجزر في الدولة إلى الجنوب من جزيرة جدة، وهي جزيرة رملية منبسطة.*​ 


*المناخ*
*مناخ البحرين حار صيفاً ومعتدل شتاءً، ففي الفترة ما بين نوفمبر وحتى إبريل يكون الطقس لطيفاً وتتراوح درجات الحرارة في هذه الفترة ما بين 15 و24 درجة مئوية، بينما يكون الطقس شديد البرودة في الفترة ما بين ديسمبر ومارس، حيث تهب عليها رياح الشمال، ويبلغ متوسط درجات الحرارة من يوليو إلى سبتمبر 36 درجة مئوية مع رطوبة عالية، في حين يبلغ متوسط سقوط الأمطار نحو 77 مليمتراً. *​ 


*نظام الحكم*​ 

*



*​ 




*البحرين دولة عربية إسلامية مستقلة ذات سيادة تامة، شعبها جزء من الأمة العربية، وإقليمها جزء من الوطن العربي الكبير، ولا يجوز التنازل عن سيادتها أو التخلي عن شيء من إقليمها.*​ 

*نظام الحكم بمملكة البحرين ملكي دستوري **وراثي، وقد تم انتقاله من المغفور له الشيخ عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة إلى ابنه الأكبر الشيخ حـمد بن عيسى آل خليفة ملك البلاد، وينتقل من بعده إلى أكبر أبنائه، وهكذا طبقة بعد طبقة، إلا إذا عين الملك قيد حياته خلفاً له ابناً آخر من أبنائه غير الابن الأكبر، وذلك طبقاً لأحكام مرسوم التوارث المنصوص عليه.*
*نظام الحكم في مملكة البحرين ديمقراطي، السيادة فيه للشعب مصدر السلطات جميعا، وتكون ممارسة السيادة على الوجه المبين بالدستور.*
*يعين الملك رئيس الوزراء ومجلس الوزراء، وتتمثل الهيئة التشريعية في مجلسين "مجلس الشورى" ويضم 40 عضو يتم تعينهم وإعفائهم بأمر ملكي، ويجوز تعيين من انتهت عضويته، ومدة المجلس أربع سنوات، ويعين الملك رئيس المجلس وينتخب المجلس نائبين للرئيس، و"مجلس النواب" ويضم 40 عضو أيضاَ ويتم انتخابهم بالانتخاب العام السري المباشر، ومدة المجلس أربع سنوات.*
*أما الهيئة القضائية فتتمثل في محكمة الاستئناف المدنية العليا.*​ 


*نبذة تاريخية*​ 

*



*​ 




*يشير علماء الآثار إلى أنه توجد العديد من الدلائل والشواهد التي تؤكد وجود حضارات قديمة في البحرين، حيث ضمت البحرين حضارة "دلمون" المفقودة والتي يعود تاريخها إلى الألفية الثالثة قبل الميلاد. *
*وقد عرفت مملكة البحرين عبر العصور بعدة أسامي منها "دلمون" والتي ورد ذكرها في الكتابات المسمارية **القديمة، كما عرفت بـ "**تايلوس" و"ارادوس" وهما اسمان اطلقهما اليونانيون على جزيرتي المنامة والمحرق، خلال القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، وقاد القائد اليوناني نياخوس الحملة المرسلة من قبل الإسكندر الأكبر لاستكشاف المنطقة، كما سميت البحرين باسم "أوال" وذلك قبل العصر الإسلامي، ويرتبط هذا الاسم بإله لقبيلة وائل التي سكنت البحرين قبل الإسلام.*​ 

*دخل الإسلام البحرين سلماً في العام السابع الهجري، **وتعرضت البلاد للغزو المغولي من قبل جانكيز خان، أعقبه قدوم هولاكو والذي استولى على البحرين إلى جانب عدد من البلدان العربية، وما أن خرجت البحرين من تحت السيطرة المغولية حتى استولى عليها **البرتغاليون عام 1521، وعملوا على تحصين موانئها من أجل تأمين طرق تجارتهم نحو الهند، ولم يتخلوا عن هذه الموانئ إلا في عام 1602 بعد أن أجلاهم الفرس ليحتلوها هم، **ثم أخرجوا منها عام 1783.*
*دخلت البحرين بعد ذلك تحت الحماية البريطانية عام 1892، إلى أن **نالت استقلالها عن المملكة المتحدة في 15 أغسطس 1971.*​ 


*المدن والسياحة *​ 

*



*
*جسر الملك فهد*​ 


*تزدهر السياحة في البحرين ويتوافد عليها العديد من السياح يأتي معظمهم من دول الخليج المجاورة، وقد ساعد على ذلك وجود الجسر الرابط بين البحرين والسعودية "جسر الملك فهد"، والذي تم افتتاحه عام 1986. *​ 
*وتزخر البحرين بالعديد من المعالم السياحية والتي ترجع أصولها للحضارات القديمة مثل حضارة دلمون، هذا بالإضافة إلى بعض الفاعليات الرياضية الحديثة التي أثرت الحركة السياحية في البحرين كسباقات الخيول وسباقات السيارات والفورميلا 1، وتكثر بها الأسواق الشعبية وأسواق الذهب.*​ 

*من المعالم الموجودة بالبحرين نذكر "قلعة البحرين" وهي واحدة من أهم المواقع الأثرية بالبحرين اكتشف فيها مستوطنات حضارة دلمون والتي ترجع إلى 3000 عام قبل الميلاد، وبنيت هذه القلعة في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي، و"مسجد الخميس" وهو من أهم المساجد الأثرية التي شيدت خلال العصر الإسلامي ويقع غرب المنامة، وقديماً كان يقع بالقرب منه سوق الخميس الشعبي والذي كان يشتهر ببيع وشراء المنتجات اليدوية والحيوانات، كما يوجد "متحف البحرين الوطني" ويضم المتحف معالم أثرية ووثائق تاريخية، ويحتوي على بحيرة صغيرة تعرض أشكال مختلفة من المراكب الشراعية، ومن الأماكن الأخرى معابد باربار، بيت القرآن، شجرة الحياة، بيت الجسرة، قلعة عراد.*​ 

*كما تضم البحرين أكبر مقبرة تاريخية في العالم وتأخذ شكل روابي ( تلال) مختلفة الحجم والشكل، وتوجد بمنطقة عالي بالمحافظة الوسطى، وترجع هذه المقابر لتاريخ عريق قديم منذ عهد حضارة دلمون، حيث كان الدلمونيون يدفنون موتاهم في تلك التلال أو المقابر ويدفنون معهم أغراضهم النفيسة والثمينة، اعتقادا أن الميت قد يعود للحياة في أية لحظة.*​ 


*



*
*البحرين*​ 


*تتميز العاصمة البحرينية المنامة بموقع متميز يربطها بسهولة بجميع المناطق الأخرى في البلاد، ويتركز بها النشاط التجاري**، **وتوجد بالبحرين العديد من الجزر الصغيرة الحجم وهي ليست مأهولة غالباً ولكنها تشتهر بكونها مأوى لمختلف أنواع الطيور التي تعبر البحرين في طريق هجرتها أثناء الربيع والخريف.*​ 


*على الرغم من أن البحرين تمتلك احتياطي بسيط من النفط، إلا أن تكرير النفط يحتل مكانة كبيرة بها، حيث يقوم مصنع التكرير الواقع بجزيرة سترة بتكرير غالبية احتياجات البحرين من النفط الخام، بالإضافة لتكرير معظم كميات النفط الخام الواردة إليه من المملكة العربية السعودية عبر خطوط الأنابيب الممتدة بينهم، وتمتلك البحرين كميات كبيرة من احتياطي الغاز الطبيعي، كما تتوافر بها الثروة السمكية*​


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

*جمهورية بوليفيا *​​



*



*​ 




*جمهورية بوليفيا، إحدى دول أمريكا اللاتينية، نالت استقلالها عن أسبانيا في السادس من أغسطس عام 1825م، ويرجع اسم بوليفيا إلى الجنرال سيمون بوليفار الذي سعى من أجل تحرير أراضي أمريكا الجنوبية من سيطرة الاستعمار الأسباني، فتم إطلاق أسم بوليفيا على هذا الجزء من أمريكا الجنوبية نسبة إلى الجنرال بوليفار.*
*تعتبر بوليفيا دولة حبيسة لا تطل على أي سواحل، ويرجع السبب في هذا إلى استيلاء شيلي على الأراضي البوليفية الممتدة على المحيط الهادي في أعقاب هزيمة بوليفيا في حرب الباسفيكي ما بين عامي 1879 - 1883م.*​ 


*الموقع*

*تقع بوليفيا في وسط قارة أمريكا الجنوبية تقريبا، إلى الغرب من البرازيل، تشترك في حدودها الشمالية والشرقية مع البرازيل، ومن الجنوب مع براجواي والأرجنتين، ومن الغرب مع بيرو ومن الجنوب الغربي مع تشيلي.*​ 


*معلومات عامة عن بوليفيا*

*المساحة :** تبلغ مساحة بوليفيا 1.098.580 كم2.*
*عدد السكان :** يبلغ عدد السكان حوالي 9.119.152 نسمة.*
*العاصمة :** لاباز*
*اللغة :** اللغات الرسمية هي الأسبانية، كويتشوا، أيمار.*
*العملة:** بوليفيانو *
*الديانة:** الغالبية العظمى من الرومان الكاثوليك ويشكلون 95%، بالإضافة للبروتستانت.*​ 


*مظاهر السطح*​


*



*​ 



*يعد من أبرز المظاهر الجغرافية في بوليفيا هي سلسلة جبال الأنديز والتي تمتد من الشمال إلى الجنوب مروراً بالجزء الغربي من الدولة، وبالقرب من حدود بوليفيا مع شيلي توجد سلاسل الجبال الغربية كوردبيرا الغربية والتي تعد من أهم السلاسل في جبال الأنديز.*​ 
*ويمكن تقسيم بوليفيا إلى عدد من الأقاليم:*
*أول هذه الأقاليم هي الألتيبانو أو منطقة الهضبة والتي تقع بين كل من كوديبيرا الغربية وكودبيرا الوسطى وفي نهاية الجزء الشمالي توجد بحيرة تيتيكاكا والتي تعتبر من أهم البحيرات الصالحة للملاحة على مستوى العالم، والجزء الجنوبي من الهضبة عبارة عن منطقة جافة.*
*أما الإقليم الثاني هو بونجاس: وهو عبارة عن سلسلة من الوديان تطوق المنحدرات الشرقية لجبال الأنديز وعلى امتداد الشرق والشمال الشرقي من الجبال توجد اليانوس الكبرى وهي عبارة عن بقاع خضراء واسعة وغابات استوائية كثيفة بطول الأنهار، وتتحول معظم هذه المنطقة خلال موسم الأمطار في ديسمبر و يناير وفبراير إلى مستنقعات ومراع غنية.*
*أما في الجنوب الشرقي فتوجد سهول جران شاكو الاستوائية والتي تفصلها مرتفعات شيكيتوس عن سهول الأمازون. *
*تضم بوليفيا أربعة أنهار في الوديان والسهول الشمالية والشمال شرقية، حيث يوجد نهر "بني" وروافده نهر مادري دي ديوس ونهر جوابور الذي يشكل جزء من الحدود مع البرازيل ونهر ماموري، وفي الجنوب الشرقي يعتبر نهر "بيلكومايو" هو النهر الرئيسي وهو يتدفق عبر منطقة جران شاكو ليغذي نهر باراجواي ويصب في نهر لابلاتا ويعتبر نهر ريو ديساجوادرو هو المخرج الرئيسي لبحيرة تيتيكاكا وهو يغذي بحيرة بوبو في الجنوب الشرقي، وتشترك كل من بوليفيا وبيرو في السيطرة على بحيرة تيتيكاكا.*
*تعد قمة جبل نيفادو ساجاما من أعلى القمم في بوليفيا ويبلغ ارتفاعها 3475مترا فوق سطح البحر.*​ 


*المناخ*

*تقع بوليفيا ضمن المنطقة المدارية، ونظراً لطبيعة السطح بها وتباين المرتفعات فيؤدي هذا بدوره إلى وجود الاختلافات المناخية، بين رطب حار وبارد شديد الجفاف، فنجد في الشمال الارتفاعات العالية حيث يسود مناخ بارد جاف لكنه صحي على الرغم من الرياح المتقطعة والتطرف في درجات الحرارة اليومية، و يزداد المناخ دفئاً في المناطق المنخفضة، وتتراوح درجات الحرارة من 8 درجة مئوية في منطقة الألتيبانو و26 درجة مئوية في الأراضي الشرقية المنخفضة.*​ 


*نظام الحكم*

*نظام الحكم في بوليفيا جمهوري ويشغل رئيس الجمهورية منصبي رئيس الدولة ورئيس الحكومة وهو الذي يقوم بتعيين مجلس الوزراء، يتم انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية والنائب له في وقت واحد وتمتد فترة حكمه خمس سنوات، وتتكون السلطة التنفيذية في البلاد من رئيس الجمهورية والحكومة .*
*وتضم السلطة التشريعية " المؤتمر الوطني" مجلسين هم مجلس الشيوخ ومجلس النواب.*
*وبالنسبة للسلطة القضائية فالمحكمة العليا هي أعلى سلطة في بوليفيا، ويقوم المؤتمر الوطني بتعيين قضاتها لمدة عشر سنوات.*
*والقانون في بوليفيا مستمد من القانون الأسباني والقانون النابليوني.*​ 


*نبذة تاريخية*

*يعد الهنود الأمريكان هم السكان الأصليين لبوليفيا وذلك قبل أن يقوم الأسبان بالاستيطان فيها واحتلالها، بنى الهنود حضاراتهم القديمة في البلاد من هذه الحضارات الحضارة الهندية التي نشأت في منطقة تياهواناكو ولكنها سرعان ما تراجعت هذه الحضارة بعد أن سيطرة قبيلة الإيمارا على معظم أجزاء البلاد، ثم اقتحم هنود الإنكا القادمين من بيرو بوليفيا وقضوا على الإيمارا وجعلوا من بوليفيا امتداد لحضارة الإنكا التي ازدهرت في بيرو.*
*بدأت سيطرة الأسبان على بوليفيا خلال القرن السادس عشر الميلادي فبعد أن قاموا بالاستيلاء على بيرو والإنكا، امتدت سيطرتهم إلى بوليفيا وأقاموا بها المستوطنات وتوافد بعد ذلك العديد من الأسبان على بوليفيا وخاصة بعد اكتشاف الفضة في الأراضي البوليفية .*
*جاء استقلال بوليفيا بعد أن ساد المستعمرات حالة من الاستياء نتيجة للاستعمار والمعاملة السيئة التي كان الجنود الأسبان يعاملون بها السكان، ويرجع الفضل للاستقلال للجنرال الفينزويلي سيمون بوليفار الذي قام بتنظيم جيش من أجل تحرير أراضي أمريكا الجنوبية من سطوة الاستعمار الأسباني، وفي عام 1824م قام بوليفار بإرسال الجنرال أنطونيو خوزيه دي سوكريه على رأس جيش من أجل تحرير بوليفيا، وبالفعل تحقق لهم النصر على الجيش الأسباني في عام 1825م، وأعلنت بوليفيا استقلالها، وأصبح الجنرال سوكريه أول رئيس لها .*
*شهدت البلاد بعد ذلك العديد من الأحداث وتوالى عليها العديد من الرؤساء ودخلت في عدد من الحروب وحدث بها العديد من الانقلابات، ونتيجة للحروب التي خاضتها فقدت بوليفيا أجزاء من أراضيها مثل أن استولت تشيلي على جزء من الأرض بعد أن هزمت بوليفيا في حرب الباسفيكي "1879 - 1883م"، وجزء أخر ذهب إلى باراجواي نتيجة لهزيمتها مرة أخرى من باراجواي وتنازلت بوليفيا عن الأراضي المتنازع عليها لها وذلك في عام 1935م.*​ 


*المدن والسياحة*​


*



*
*العاصمة لا باز*​ 


*عرفت بوليفيا بكونها بلد تضم عدد من الحضارات الهندية القديمة والتي تركت العديد من الآثار التي مازالت قائمة إلى الآن ويتوافد عليها السياح لزياراتها والتعرف عليها، ومن المعالم الموجودة في بوليفيا المتحف الوطني للآثار، منطقة أثار تيواناكو، مجمع كلاساسايا المعبد السري الذي يقع تحت الأرض بكونتيكي، بوابة الشمس وغيرها العديد من المعالم التي تضمها العاصمة لاباز، هذا بالإضافة للبحيرة الشهيرة التي تشترك فيها كل من بوليفيا وبيرو وهي بحيرة "تيتيكاكا" والتي تعد من أعلى البحيرات على مستوى العالم الصالحة للملاحة.*
*كما يوجد العديد من القرى الصغيرة التي تتميز بالحرف اليدوية والأسواق المنتشرة بها، هذا بالإضافة لعدد من المتاحف والمعابد المنتشرة في مدن بوليفيا والتي تضم العديد من الآثار الباقية من مختلف الحضارات الهندية القديمة التي توالت على البلاد في العصور الماضية.*​ 
*ومن معالم السياحة البيئية في بوليفيا نجد منتزه ماديدي الوطني، ويعد منتزه " نويل كيميف" إحدى المتنزهات الوطنية ويضم واحدة من أضخم المحميات الطبيعية والتي تضم العديد من أنواع الحيوانات النادرة والمختلفة مثل التابير والظبي الأحمر، والقرد الأمريكي الفضي وغيرها الكثير من الحيوانات، هذا بالإضافة للشلالات والمجاري المائية الموجودة وسط الغابات والتي تضم بدورها أنواع أخرى من الكائنات المائية مثل التمساح الأمريكي الأسود ودلافين الأنهار الوردية وغيرها، ويوجد بهذا المنتزه الغابات الكثيفة والأشجار العالية*​


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

ابدااااااااااااااااع خيالي ومجهود خارق من حبيبتي الغالية وقمة في الثقافة السياحية 
شهيتينا السياحة بمواضيعك الخلابة
تسلمي يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

*أضيق حديقة في الصين* ​*






تقع حديقة الطريق الدائري الثاني بين شارع قولو القديم وجسر يونغخهقونغ في جنوب الطريق الدائري 
الثاني ببكين، وتواجه قصر يونغخه العريق. ويبلغ طول الحديقة كيلومترين وعرضها 25 مترا فقط وتبلغ 
مساحتها 54 ألف متر مربع لذلك تُسمى أضيق حديقة في بكين. 












وابرز ما يميز تصميم هذه الحديقة الحضرية هى التجديد الثقافي للمدينة العريقة. ولأنها تقع قرب وسط 
المدينة على حدود مدينة بكين القديمة المُعاد ترميمها حديثا، حيث تم تجديد هذه المنطقة وفقا لمتطلبات 
الحماية الثقافية لمعالم مناظر بكين القديمة وكافة تصميمات المشروع كانت حسب أسلوب البناء 
التقليدي الصيني واستُخدم فيها كثيرٌ من المواد الباقية من البنايات القديمة خاصة، وجسد المشروع 
معالمَ بكين التقليدية القديمة المتنوعة خلال الحقب التاريخية المختلفة عبر فنون بنائه ويطلق 
عليه "معرض البيوت الشعبية في بكين القديمة". 














وفي الوقت نفسه، أدخل تصميم بناء الحدائق المنظرية الى الأيكولوجيا الخضراء ومازالت بالحديقة 167 
شجرة قديمة واحداها تجاوز عمرها 100 سنة مما شكل ثقافة بكين القديمة عن طريق المناظر المُشكلَة 
بالنباتات. وزرعت اشجار السرو بكثافة لتشكل سور المدينة القديمة وتسعى المدينة الى تحقيق 
الانسجام بين الانسان والطبيعة











​*


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا حبيبتي الغالية على تشجيعك ومؤازرتك لي لكي كل اماني الحلوة الخالصة


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

العفو حبيبتي أنت بتستاهلي على مجهودك المميز ياحلوتي


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

joyful song قال:


> العفو حبيبتي أنت بتستاهلي على مجهودك المميز ياحلوتي


 
شكراااااااااااا" جزيلا" لتشجيعكي ياعسل


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

أغرب وأروع فندق في العالم بتايوان

فندق في تايوان فيه 400 غرفه وكل غرفه شكلها مختلف عن الغرفه الأخرى ، لكل غرفة طرازها
وبعضها شخصيات كارتونية وبعضها الآخر بلاد معينة




































































































​


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

__________________​


----------



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

*اصغر دوله* 




*الفاتيكان (Vatican) 
هي أصغر دولة في العالم و مقر الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تقع في جنوب أوروبا في قلب العاصمة الإيطالية روما على الجانب الأيمن لنهر التيبر ، كانت جزء من الدولة الإيطالية لحين 1929م حيث تم الاتفاق على إنشاء دولة ذات كيان مستقل، تُدار من قبل بابا الفاتيكان والذي يعتبر أيضا القائد الروحي لما يقارب المليار كاثوليكي في مختلف بقاع الأرض .


*
*

**



*

*النظام السياسي
النظام السياسي في الفاتيكان هو معقد بعض الشيء. البابا هو رأس الدولة. يتم انتخابه من قبل مجلس الكرادلة لمدى الحياة. يتم ذلك في الكنيسة السيستينية في قلب الفاتيكان. البابا يتمتع بسلطات تنفيذية، تشريعية و قضائية مطلقة. كما أنه يعين الطاقم الإداري لمساعدته القيام بإدارة الدولة كل خمس سنوات. وزير الدولة هو كاردينال معين من البابا أيضاً، يكون مسئول عن العلاقات الخارجية للفاتيكان و الكرسي البابوي.*
*




*

*السياسة الخارجية
للفاتيكان سفراء معتمدون في معظم دول العالم و خاصة الكاثوليكية منها. كما أن لهذه الدول سفراء في الفاتيكان، عادة يكونوا سفراء أيضاً لبلادهم في إيطاليا و مقيمين في روما لضيق مساحة المدينة. تتمتع الفاتيكان بصفة مراقب في الأمم المتحدة، كما أنها عضويتها في كثير من الاتفاقات الدولية هو ليس الا لترسيخ الفكر الديني و السلمي و التعاوني مع الدول الأخرى، على سبيل المثال عضويتها في منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية أو معاهدة عدم انتشار الأسلحة الكيميائية.

*
*

*

*الجيش
عنصر من الحرس السويسري جيش الفاتيكان الصغيرتمتلك دولة الفاتيكان أصغر وأقدم جيش نظامي في العالم وهو ما يعرف بالحرس السويسري ، وقد أسس هذا الجيش البابا يوليوس الثاني في 22 يناير/كانون الأول عام 1506 م حيث كان بالأصل عبارة عن مجموعة من الجنود المرتزقة القادمة من الكونفدرالية السويسرية .
يبلغ تعداد الحرس قرابة المئة رجل ويعتبرون الحرس الشخصي الخاص لبابا الفاتيكان ، ويجب أن يكونوا جميعا من الذكور الكاثوليك السويسريين ، وكان البابا بولس السادس قد أمر بحل فرقتين من الحرس من الخدمة وهما فرقة حرس البلاط الشرفي وفرقة *

*


*

*الحرس النبلاء.*
*
لايوجد لدولة الفاتيكان قوات بحرية أو جوية ومهام الدفاع الخارجي موكلة للدولة الإيطالية التي تحيط بالمقر الباباوي من جميع الجهات.


الاتصالات
تمتلك دولة الفاتيكان مكتبا واحدا للبريد ، دائرة مطافئ ،شرطة خدمات ، سوق، مصرف يتميز بأنه المصرف الوحيد الذي يوفر لزبائنه خدمة اختيار اللغة اللاتينية عند استعمال آلات صرف النقود ، كما يوجد للمدينة أيضا محطة قطار أنفاق ، مولد كهرباء ، دار طباعة ، كما يوجد أيضا لدولة للفاتيكان رمز الإنترنت الخاص بها وهو (.va).






و يوجد أيضا مؤسسة إذاعة وتلفزيون رسمية ناطقة باسم الكرسي الرسولي تبث إلى جميع بقاع العالم وخدماتها متوفرة عبر الإنترنت، كما يوجد أيضا جريدة رسمية للفاتيكان باسم (L'Osservatore Romano ) توزع يوميا باللغة اللاتينية وأسبوعيا باللغات الإنجليزية الإسبانية البرتغالية الألمانية والفرنسية وشهريا باللغة البولونية ، ويصدر أيضا عن الفاتيكان نشرة باسم Acta Apostolicae Sedis ولكنها تكون موجهة بشكل خاص لرجال الدين و الباحثين المختصين بعلم اللاهوت .


الاقتصاد
تتمتع دولة الفاتيكان باقتصاد فريد من نوعه فهو غير تجاري مدعوم من قبل التبرعات المالية التي تعرف باسم (بنس بطرس) التي يدفعها الكاثوليك من كل أنحاء العالم، وتنتفع أيضا خزينة الدولة من عائدات السياحة وبيع الطوابع والتذكارات السياحية ، كما أن العمال والموظفين المدنيين يستفيدون هناك من أجور ورواتب تفوق أجور نظراءهم في روما .

العملة الرسمية للفاتيكان هي اليورو منذ الأول من يناير/كانون الثاني 2002 م وتصك الدولة اليورو الخاص بها لأغراض السياحة أيضا حيث يسعى جامعو العملات على أقتناء هذه النسخة من اليورو ، وسابقا كانت العملة المتداولة هي الليرة المساوية لليرة الإيطالية آنذاك .ويوجد للدولة مصرفها الرسمي باسم le Opere di Religione ويعرف أيضا ببنك الفاتيكان .

أغلب عائدات الدولة من السياحة، الطباعة ، نشاط بنكي في المصارف العالمية والتبرعات ومن منح الدول الأخرى.


الثقافة
ثقافة الفاتيكان هي ذات تأثير قوي في العالم كله لوجود مقر الكنيسة الكاثوليكية فيها. أضف إلى ذلك التحف المعمارية المنشأة في المدينة مثل كنيسة القديس بطرس و الكنيسة السيستانية اللتي يعود تاريخ بناءها إلى قرون مضت. ساهم فنانون عالميون مثل مايكل أنجلو، بوتيشيلي و بيرنيني في تزيينها. ممتلكات مكتبة الفاتيكان و المتاحف الفاتيكانية هي ذو قيمة لا تقدر بمال.





الجغرافيا
تقع الفاتيكان في شمال غرب العاصمة الإيطالية روما، بعيدة فقط عدة مئات من الأمتار عن نهر تيبر. يبلغ مجمل طول حدودها مع إيطاليا 3.2 كم، الذي يشكله سور المدينة اللذي بني لحماية البابا من الاعتداءات الخارجية. مدخل المدينة هي ساحة القديس بطرس أمام كنيسة القديس بطرس. مدينة الفاتيكان هي أصغر دولة ذات سيادة في العالم، حيث تبلغ مساحتها ما مجموعه 0.44 كم مربع. هناك بعض المنشئات الدينية الواقعة خارج حدود المدينة و لكنها تتبع الفاتيكان. مناخها هو كمناخ روما، اللذي يتمتع باعتداله شتاءً و حرارته في الصيف.

















السكان
جميع سكان الفاتيكان هم من العاملين في الدولة، و خاصة رجال الدين. حرس الفاتيكان هم سويسريون. هناك عدة آلاف من العاملين الإضافيين ، اللذين يسكنون خارج حدود المدينة. اللغة الرسمية هي اللاتينية، اللتي كانت يوماً ما لغة الرومان، بقيت كلغة رسمية للدين المسيحي الكاثوليكي. في الواقع فإن اللغة الإيطالية هي اللغة السائدة بين السكان و العاملين في الفاتيكان وهي الدولة الوحيدة التي لا تحتوي على أطفال .





التاريخ
من المفترض أنّ هذا الجزء الغير المسكون أصلا من روما (‏ager vaticanus‏) كان دائما قد اعتقد أنه مقدّس، ‏حتى قبل وصول المسيحية. في 326 الكنيسة الأولى، كنيسة قسطنطين، بنيت على الموقع المفترض لقبر القدّيس بطرس ، ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأت المنطقة أن تصبح أكثر سكانا، الباباوات في دورهم العلماني مدّدوا سيطرتهم بشكل تدريجي على المناطق المجاورة ، وخلال الولايات البابوية ، ‏حكموا جزء كبير من شبه الجزيرة الإيطالية لأكثر من ألف سنة حتى منتصف القرن التاسع عشر، عندما استولت ‏المملكة الإيطالية الحديثة التوحد على أغلب أرض الولايات البابوية. ‏ في 1870، تم تحديد حصص البابا أكثر عندما تم ضم روما نفسها. و قد تم حل نزاعات بين مجموعة من الباباوات ‏السجناء وإيطاليا في فبراير/شباط 11, 1929 بمعاهدات لاتران الثلاثة، و التى تم بموجبها – تحت حكم موسوليني ‏‏- الدولة المستقلة لمدينة الفاتيكان ومنح منزلة الكاثوليكية الرومانية الخاصّة في إيطاليا. في 1984، عدّلت إتفاقية ‏جديدة بين الكرسي البابوي وإيطاليا بعض أحكام المعاهدة السابقة، و من ضمن ذلك أسبقية الكاثوليكية الرومانية ‏كالدين الرسمي الإيطالي.‏

كنيسه القديس بطرس 




















متحف ومكتبه الفاتيكان





















*​*
*


----------



## *koki* (25 مارس 2010)

جمال اوى 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا
اوى


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

*koki* قال:


> جمال اوى
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا
> اوى


 
ياخواتي الصفحة نورت ..ياناس شوفوا مين زارها جميلة الجميلات ههههههههههههه
منورة بحضورك ياكوكا


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

*بني ملال المغربية.. الماء والخضرة عند سفوح جبال الأطلس*
*شلالات «عين أسردون» من أكثر مناطق الطبيعة الساحرة في المغرب*​ 



*




*​ 

*شلالات «عين أسردون» في بني ملال *​


*



*​ 

*قصر «عين أسردون» المجاور للعين، يقف شامخا على المرتفع مثل حارس وفي للخضرة والمدينة والتاريخ *​



*بني ملال (وسط المغرب): عبد الكبير الميناوي *
*بني ملال من المدن المغربية التي تغنى بجمالها وطبيعتها الشعراء والفنانون. مدينة تميزت بطبيعتها الفاتنة وبعيون الماء فيها، وعلى جنباتها. «تونس الخضرا.. يا بني ملال»، تماما كما تغنى بها مطربو الفن الشعبي. بني ملال، هي أشجار الزيتون والماء المنساب عبر أحياء المدينة صافيا ونقيا. ثم إن بني ملال هي المنطقة التي يتجاور فيها الأمازيغي والعربي دون اكتراث بالنقاشات المفتوحة في الصالونات واللقاءات الثقافية والسياسية والبرامج الإذاعية والتلفزيونية وصفحات الصحف، حول الحقوق الثقافية وما إليها من كلام بارد. بني ملال، بعربها وأمازيغييها، هي المنطقة التي لخصها الفنان محمد رويشة، فنان الأطلس بعبارة.. «شلح وعربي حتى يعفو ربي»، أي «أمازيغي وعربي، إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها».*​ 


*بني ملال، هي المدينة والإقليم، وهي عروس الأطلس، وعاصمة جهة تادلة أزيلال، التي تقع وسط المغرب، بين جهات الشاوية ورديغة من الشمال الغربي، وسوس ماسة درعة من الجنوب، ومكناس تافيلات من الشمال الشرقي، ومراكش تانسيفت الحوز من الجنوب الغربي، أي أنها توجد في منتصف الطريق بين مدينتي فاس ومراكش، وعلى مسافة 200 كلم من الدار البيضاء، فيما تنفتح على الجنوب المغربي، عبر مدينتي الراشيدية وورزازات.*​ 

*لبني ملال تاريخ يلخص لسهل تادلة، بموقعه الجغرافي المهم، الذي ظل، على امتداد القرون والسنوات، منطقة صراع لفرض النفوذ بين الأسر الحاكمة التي تعاقبت على حكم المغرب، قبل أن تتوالى سنوات الاستعمار وأيام الاستقلال.*​ 

*تمتلك بني ملال، خاصة، وجهة تادلة أزيلال، عامة، إمكانيات سياحية هائلة، ترتبط، أساسا، بالسياحة الجبلية، وبطبيعة فاتنة تتشكل عبر سهل تادلة الغني بمؤهلاته الطبيعية وخيراته الفلاحية.*​ 

*وإذا كانت منطقة أزيلال تعرف بشلالات «أوزود» الشهيرة، فإن الحديث عن منطقة بني ملال، غالبا، ما يقرن بـ«عين أسردون» ومدارها السياحي، الذي يعتبر من بين المزارات السياحية الرائعة بالمغرب، ويزوره آلاف السياح المولعين بالسياحة الجبلية والماء والخضرة والظلال الوارفة.*
*وليست «عين أسردون» وحدها ما يميز منطقة بني ملال، والجهة ككل، فهناك هضبة آيت بوغماز الشهيرة، و«عيون أم الربيع»، وغيرهما، مع الإشارة، هنا، إلى أن الحديث عن وجهة بني ملال لا يمكن إلا أن يقرن بوجهة أزيلال.*​ 

*ورافق النشاط السياحي بالمنطقة إنجاز بنية تحتية لاستيعاب أعداد السياح المتزايدة، حيث توجد بالمدينة والنواحي، وحدات فندقية في مستوى استقبال السياح الراغبين في خدمة تساير تطلعاتهم وتمنحهم إمكانات مهمة للزيارة والسياحة، نذكر منها فنادق «الشمس» و«تازركونت» و«أوزود» و«البساتين»، ثم إن المنطقة معروفة بهدوئها وقدرتها على توفير الأمن والأمان لزوارها.*​ 

*وتشترك أزيلال وبني ملال في جبال الأطلس الشامخة، التي تبرز في خلفية مدينة بني ملال بشكل رائع، فيما قمة «تاسميط» تغري بالتسلق، أما المدار السياحي لـ«عين أسردون» فيتموقع على ربوة صغيرة، حيث شلالات المياه التي تؤثث لها حدائق ساحرة، فيما القصر المجاور للعين يقف شامخا على المرتفع مثل حارس وفي للخضرة والمدينة والتاريخ. *​ 

*وتمثل «عين أسردون» فخر بني ملال وأحد عناوينها الكبرى، حيث يستشهد بها أهلها وناسها تقديما وتعريفا بالمدينة والمنطقة. «عين أسردون»، التي تمتد سواقيها عبر تفاصيل المدينة مثل الشرايين التي تغذي الجسد.*
*وهناك أكشاك لبيع المواد الغذائية، وأخرى لتقديم خدمات هاتفية، ومقاه، مع دعوات للنقش بالحناء أو لشراء بطاقات بريدية تلخص للمدار وطبيعة المنطقة عبر صور صغيرة في حجمها، لكنها كبيرة في المشاعر والذكريات التي تختزنها.*​ 

*يقول أحد العمال المكلفين بتزيين وتنظيف مدار «عين أسردون»، فيما كان يسقي الحديقة الصغيرة التي تتوسط المدار، إن بني ملال هي مدينة الخضرة والحدائق والماء الدافق، غير أنه كان ماء دافقا ضائعا بين أزقة المدينة. *
*بدا العامل، الذي جاوز الخمسين من العمر، سعيدا ومرتاحا إلى عمله، حتى إنه قد يعطيك انطباعا بأنه يعتني بحديقة بيته أو بحقله الصغير.*​ 

*السياح الأجانب تجدهم، في «عين أسردون»، يتجولون في هدوء لافت. الكاميرا في اليد، فيما العين ترصد متعة فاتنة.*
*السياح، القادمون من مدن الضباب والثلج، يحتفون بالمناظر الطبيعية التي يوفرها المدار السياحي مثل أطفال صغار. *
*يبتسمون طوال الوقت، فيما يكثرون من أخذ الصور. *
*في الواقع، هم يلحون في تصوير الناس والطبيعة والبنايات، كمن حل بكوكب غريب عليه، فرغب في القبض على تفاصيل كل ما يشاهده ويراه أمامه من فتنة وجمال. *
*يقول محمد المخطاري، وهو مدير نشر صحيفة محلية، إن «عين أسردون عرفت على مدار السنوات كمقصد للعائلات، خلال فصل الصيف، حيث كانوا ينصبون خيامهم من دون نظام يحفظ للمدار جماليته، ويحبب السياح والزوار في المكان.. أما، اليوم، فيجري العمل على استثمارها وتسويقها سياحيا وفق شروط تساير استراتيجية تبدو مدروسة، عبر جعل بني ملال مدينة حدائق وخضرة، مع تلميع صورتها وتقديمها كوجهة سياحية يمكنها أن تمنح تنويعا جميلا للمنتوج السياحي المغربي».*
*هذه الإضافة، التي ستقدمها وجهة بني ملال للمنتوج السياحي المغربي، يضيف محمد المخطاري، لن يكون المدار السياحي لـ«عين أسردون» إلا أحد عناوينه الجميلة والبهية*​


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

*مدينة شفشاون المغربية *​
​


*

**تحتضن *


*المدينة العتيقة لشفشاون مجموعة مهمة من المباني التاريخية التي تعكس إلى حد كبير الطابع التاريخي والحضاري الذي تكتسيه المدينة.*
*القصبة :*


*

*


*

*
*,,,,*مدينة **شفشاون** ترحب بالسائح الباحث عن الهدوء والسكينة والعزلة,,,,*، فلا تتوقع ان تجد مدينة للملاهي الصاخبة والفنادق الفخمة ومتاجر الماركات العالمية.*
*إذا أردت الهروب من صخب المدن الكبيرة المثير للقلق والارهاق، لتتمتع بعطلة هادئة بين أحضان مدينة أليفة، فما عليك إلا أن تتوجه في اي فصل شئت، الى مدينة صغيرة تقع على ارتفاع 660 مترا عن سطح البحر، وتحتل سفح جبلي *


*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*


*تشعر وأنت تصل الى المدينة بألفة وتصالح مع المكان، حتى وان لم تكن قد زرت المدينة من قبل، وهذا الانطباع الاول يجعلك تنسجم بسهولة مع فضاءات المدينة واهلها الودودين والمسالمين. *
*بعض الصور لمدينة شفشاون الجميلة*

​


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2010)

معلومات عن ايسلندا ..
*هي تقع في في اقصى الغرب في شمال المحيط الاطلسي وتمتد جبال الاطلسي في وسط البلد يوجد فيها اراضي واسعه تمثل مناظر طبيعيه ريفيه جميله جداً*
* المناخ تواجدها وسط تيار الهواء للمحيط يقوم بتعديل المناخ  فيكون الشتاء قارساً  قصير والصيف بارد*
* جغرافيتها تتكون من ساحل منخفض معشب مع زقاقات بحريه في الشمال تغطي الانهر الجليده قسماً من اراضيها ويوجد فيها جبال وهضاب بركانيه وتوجد بها براكين ثائره اهما هكلا*
* اقتصاده تعتمر على صيد السمك والمنجات السمكيه وتصنع الملابس الصوفيه ومستحضرات التجميل والنسيج*
* اللغه هي الايسلنديه ثم الدنماركيه*
* الاديان مسيحيون*
* المساحه 103000كم*
* اكثر الجاليات التي توجد بها هي النرويجيه *
* الان نبدا رحلتي اليها مع الصور*
* انطلق*
* قمت بزياره دار الاوبرا ثم مركز المدينه ثم مجمع Kringlan  ثم ومتحف الفن *
* اليوم الثاني قمت بزياره الي *
* ميدان الحمم البركانية  ثم ومشاهدة الحيتان  ثم ركوب الخيل *
*



*
* اليوم الثالث ذهبت الي بحيرة Myvatn  حيث هي جنه الطيور*
* اليوم الرابع ذهبت الي الجليد جولات متاحة المسافرين حيث جعل عملية الصعود على متن حافلة ومركبة حزام يحركها ، وبعد ذلك متسع من الوقت لاستكشاف بمفردهم -- من الثلج. رحلات السفاري في تعديل سيارات جيب متاحة أيضا. ولكن بسبب المخاطر الخفية للتصدعات في الأنهار الجليدية ، وينبغي للمسافرين فقط زيارة الأنهار الجليدية على تنظيم رحلات سياحية مع العاملين ذوي الخبرة وأدلة. بعد كل شيء ، كل ما هناك حرية في العالم -- جعل لكم مرة واحدة للوصول إلى القمة.*
* اليوم الخامس  نهر ترميث حيث تقوم بالتسابق مع سياح آخرون *
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
* اليوم السادس ذهيت الي مدينه  كفلافيك*
* قمنا بزياره المنتزه المائي ثم  المتحف الاثري ثم *
*



*
*



*
* اليوم السابع ذهبنا الي موطن الصقر الابيض في الشلالات*
*



*
* اليوم الثامن ذهبت الي المتحف الحربي*​


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2010)

*صور من ايسلندا *


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

هاأنذا أحدّثكم اليوم عن مدينة من أروع ما حوت تونس الخضراء من مدن​​مدينة سبيطلة الأثريّة الجميلة​​لن أطيل عليكم هذه المرّة كسابقتها​​لكنّي أردت أن أدع المجال للصّور حتّى تتحدّث أكثر 


سفيطلة أو سبيطـــلة : 


بلدة في وسط غربي تونس ​​كانت عاصمة دولة أمازيغية كاثوليكية تابعة لروما ثم للقسطنطينية ​​فتحها عبد الله بن أبي سرح في غزوة شارك فيها سبعة قادة يسمى كل منهم عبد الله 


فأطلق على تلك الغزوة حملة العبادلة السبعة ​​التي قتل فيها عبد الله بن الزبير الملك جرجير لتفتح البلاد للمسلين تماما​​بها آثار رومانية وبيزنطية كثيرة وتتميز باحتوائها لمعبد الثالوث المقدس عند الرومان ... 


موقع سبيطلة في تونس وبالتّحديد بولاية القصرين​​



​​آثار سبيطلة​​



 






 






 






 







​


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

تقع قرية *هالستادت *



في الوسط النمساوي تتبع مقاطعة بندزلاند واللي تعتبر مدينة [ لانز Linz ]


أكبر مدن المقاطعة, وهي تقع على بحيرة غاية في الجمال والسحر تحمل نفس الإسم, ونظرا 

لانها تقع على حافة جبل فلا يمكن الوصول إليها إلا عن طريق القوارب من الضفة 

المقابلة للقرية نظرا لوعورة النطقة *جغرافيا*.
تبعد القرية عن سالزبورق حوالي 80 كيلو او 1 وربع

















​
















​
































​






















































































​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

مدينــــة القمـــر...... اريـــــحا 
​
*سميت بأريحا نسبة إلى أريحا بن مالك بن أرنخشد بن سام بن نوح *
*وأريحا عند الكنعانيين تعني القمر، وقد عرفها العرب بأريحاء، وأريحا *
*وهى مدينة فلسطينية تاريخية قديمة تقع علي الضفة الغربية لتهر الأردن وعند شمال البحر الميت *
*وهي مشتى فلسطيني حيث يلجأ اليها الفلسطينيون والسياح في فصل الشتاء طلبا للدفئ وذلك بحكم موقعها المنخفض ..حيث تنخفض*
*260م عن سطح البحر وهي اقدم مدينة في التاريخ *
*تقع أريحا إلى الشمال من مدينة القدس ، وتبعد عنها 38 كم. وفي عام 1965 بلغ عدد سكانها (75000) نسمة ، معظمهم من اللاجئين وانخفض عدد سكانها بعد حزيران عام 1967 وذلك بفعل الهجرة ليصل إلى (5300) نسمة ، ارتفع إلى (15000) نسمة عام 1987. بلغت مساحة أراضيها 137500 دونم تشتهر بالزراعة خصوصاً المحاصيل التي تنمو في المناطق الحارة الرطبة مثل الحمضيات و الموز و النخيل والحبوب . يقام على أراضيها ثلاثة مخيمات للاجئين هي السلطات و مخيم عقبة جبر و مخيم النويعمة*
*في الوقت الحاضر تعد مدينة اريحا من أهم المدن الفلسطنية في مجال السياحة حيث تتمتع بخصائص سياحية فهي تمتاز بشتائها الدافئ، حيث الشمس الساطعة والسماء الصافية والجو الرطب، كما تمتاز بكثرة فواكهها وأشجارها، وفيها خمس منتزهات وسبع فنادق إحداهما على البحر الميت، بالإضافة إلى البحر الميت الذي يعتبر أشد بحار العالم ملوحة ويمكن الاستحمام فيه بأمان، حيث لا توجد فيه أمواج أو حيوانات مائية مفترسة*


*اليكم بعض من صور المدينة*

*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*
*من معالم المدينة*
*تعتبر مدينة أريحا من مدن المراكز المناخية، لدفء مناخها في فصل الشتاء وانخفاضها الكبير تحت مستوى سطح البحر، ولذلك يأتي إليها الكثير من الزائرين في فصل الشتاء للاستشفاء ويحتفظ الشكل العمراني في المدينة بالشكل الإشعاعي، ويتفرع من مركز المدينة العديد من الشوارع في جميع الاتجاهات، ولهذا النمط مزايا هامة، منها إضافة مساحات من الأراضي داخل المدينة، وهذا يجعلها تحتفظ بمزايا صحية . وتضم أريحا الكثير من المعالم الأثرية *
*ومن اهمها *

*دير قرنطل أو جبل الأربعين او جبل التجربة : تأسس هذا الدير على يد الارشمندريت افراميوس سنة 1892 وهذا المكان قديم منذ زمن السيد المسيح واقيم هذا الدير فوق الجبل الذي صام فية المسيح اربعين يوما ثم جربة ابليس ، وقد جدد عدة مرات، وأول من فكر في المحافظة على قدسيته الملكة هيلانة، حيث أقامت عليه تشييداً قديماً منذ عام 325 م*

*



*

*دير مار يوحنا أو دير القديس يوحنا المعمداني: وهو تابع للطائفة الأرثوذكسية، يقع على نهر الأردن*

*



*
*(شجرة زكا)، التي تقع في شارع عين السلطان وسط المدينة، *
*الشجرة المعمرة، التي يقدر عمرها بأكثر من ألفي عام، وهي شجرة جميز، اكتسبت نوعا من القدسية على مدى قرون.*
*فان الشجرة مرتبطة بحكاية زكا زعيم العشارين، أي جامعي الضرائب، وهو رجل كان قصيرا، انتظر مرور المسيح بجانب هذه الشجرة، وصعد عليها لكي يستطيع رؤية المسيح، الذي عرفه وناداه بالاسم وامضى ليلة في بيته، وتكريما لزيارة المسيح تبرع زكا بنصف ماله للفقراء.*
*وتقع الشجرة ضمن أراض وبساتين تملكها الحكومة الروسية في أريحا، وفيها كنائس وأديرة، ومثلما فعلت وزيرة الخارجية السنغافورية، يفعل العشرات من الحجاج الذين يأتون يوميا،*
*وهذة صور لشجرة الجميز وفي أريحا أيضا يوجد ما اعتبر قبر زكا العشار، وديرمار زكا الذي يشرف عليه الأقباط الأرثوذكس، ويعود تاريخه إلى القرن الرابع الميلادي، ويشرف عليه الأب مينا الأورشاليمي، راعي طائفة الأقباط الأرثوذكس في أريحا والأغوار، واقيم الدير تكريما لذكرى حلول المسيح ضيفا على زكا.

*​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

*الحديقة المائية بدبي*


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

رحلة ترفيهيــة للكثيــر من الأمــاكن الترفيهـيــة فى دولــة الكويــت والتــى أتمنى أنكم تستمتعوا بهــا ..

وأن شــاء الله سنتبـع الرحلة حســب الخريطــة الواضحــة أمــامك ..

يعنى حسب اللى عرفت أجيبهــا منهــا ..

يالله نبــدأ الرحللللللللللللللللللللللة مستعدين؟؟؟

<>؛<>؛ الخريـــطــة ؛<>؛<> 







نبــدأ بالتتبع حسب التـرقيــم ..

حيــث رقم 1 ( علي الخريطة ) أبراج الكويت & حديقة أكوا بارك المائية & شاطئ الأبراج ..






كافتـــرية داخـــل القـــرية الصغيـــــــرة << أيضا يوجد عدد من المطاعم داخل الأبراج






قــــــــاعة دسمـــــــان 






حـــــديقة أكــــــوا بـــــارك المـــــائية ..






لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه مخلصتش الرحله​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

شــــــــاطئ الأبــــــــراج 











الـــرقم 4 ( علي الخــــريطة ) الجـــزيرة الخضـــراء








هي عبارة عن جزيرة اصطنعتها شركة المشروعات السياحية على مساحة بحرية بلغت 785 ألف متراً مربعاً، بقطر نصف كيلو متراً، ومحيط يبلغ 3140 متراً ، وربطها بالبر ممر طوله 134 متراً وقد روعي أن تشتمل هذه الجزيرة على كل الخدمات الترفيهية لمختلف الأعمار، فهي تضم برجاً سياحياً يبلغ ارتفاعه 35 متراً، وقلعة ترويجية للأطفال مجهزة بخنادق وشلالات مائية صغيرة، وملف حلزوني على شكل تل دائري صغير يخترقه طريق لولبي، هذا إضافة إلى المطاعم ومراكز الخدمات الأخرى . أيضا تقام علي الجزيرة برامج ترفيهية و رياضية في الأعياد والمناسبات.


4-1 صورة من الفضاء للجزيرة






4-3 منطقة الشعب البحري تظهر في الخلف 






شكلكم جعتم اصبروا شووووووويه​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

تـــأجيـــر القــــوارب






4-5 التجـــــول







4-6 





4-7 





4-8 منظــر من البـــرج و في الخلــــــف يظهـــر جـــانب من منطقــــــة السالميــــة 




​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

صــــــــورة عــــــامة 






4-10 مطعــــم جــــوني (إيطــــالي) قـــــرب الجــــزيرة






النافورة الموسيقية

الرقم 7 ( علي الخريطة ) النافورة الموسيقية







تعتبر الرابعة من نوعها في العالم من حيث الضخامة وتعدد الأحواض والنوافير، تقع قرب صالة التزلج وتضم ثلاثة أحواض متدرجة تشمل 220 نافورة تتيح التمتع بمشاهدة المياه الملونة، الراقصة على أنغام الموسيقي. أيضا يوجد بها بعض المطاعم و ألعاب للأطفال كالمراجح.
الدخول مجانا ماعدا في الأعياد


7-1 







7-2 







7-3 







7-4 







7-5 







7-6 







7-7 







7-8 







7-9


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

المركز العلمي

الرقم ( 10 ) المركز العلميل & المنطقة المجاورة للمركز ..







10-1 منظر عام للمركز العلمي







10-2 مخطط للمرافق المختلفة







10-3 المدخل الرئيسي







10-4 مرسي السفن الشراعية


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

الأسماك المتواجدة في الخلبج العربي







10-6 







10-7







10-8 أسماك القرش







10-9 أطعام الأسماك يوم









10-11 هجوم من أسماك صغيرة علي حصان البحر





​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

المنطقة المجاورة للمركز العلمي عبارة عن أماكن للجلوس او التمشي

10-12 مدخل مواقف السيارات







10-13







10-14 مدخل أخر للمركز







10-15 







10-16







10-17 







10-18 







10-19


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

حديقة الشعب الترفيهية

الرقم 11 ( علي الخريطة ) حديقة الشعب الترفيهية

الحديقة تحتوي علي ألعاب كثيرة ( أكثر من 60 لعبة ) للصغار و الكبار علي سبيل المثال صالة تزلج & ألعاب ألكترونية & رولكوستر & ألعاب فردية و جماعية & المراجح و السيارات. أيضا يوجد مطاعم مختلفة 

11-1







11-2 منظر ليلي لحديقة الشعب







11-3 المدخل للحديقة







11-4 التجول في القطار







11-5 التجول بين مرافق الحديقة







11-6 منظر ليلي لجانب من الألعاب في الحديقة







11-7 بعض المطاعم الخارجية







11-8 والمطاعم الداخلية







11-8 مدخل الألعاب الأ لكترونية







11-9 منظر عام







11-10







11-11 







11-12







11-13


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

-14 







11-15 







11-16 البيت المسكون







11-17 صالة الألعاب الألكترونية







رقم ( 18 ) المدينة الترفيهية << على الخــريطــة .. 







تقع فى منطقة الدوحه فى شمال مدينة الكويت ويوجد بها العالم العربى والاوربى والشرقى ويوجد بها العاب حديثة والعاب المائية وكذلك المطاعم العالمية المختلفة.
**يوم السبت والثلاثاء للنساء والأيام الأخري مفتوحة للجميع


18-1 منظر عام







18-2 المدخل







18-3 ألعاب الرول كوستر & ألعاب مائية






انا تعبببببببببببببببببببببت كل ده لعب​


----------



## اني بل (3 أبريل 2010)

عن مدينة بيت لحم 
بيت لحم هي مدينة فلسطينية تقع في الضفة الغربية، عدد سكانها 16000 بدون سكان مخيمات اللاجئين فيها، وهي مهد المسيح، ففيها كنيسة المهد التي ولد فيها السييد المسيح . وفقا لاتفاقيات أوسلو، تم نقل السلطات على المدينة إلى يد السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية عام 1995.

تقع بيت لحم على بعد حوالي 10 كم جنوب القدس ، على إرتفاع حوالي 765م فوق سطح البحر، أي أعلى من القدس بثلاثين مترا. وتحوي منطقة بيت لحم بلدات بيت جالا وارطاس وبيت ساحور، قرى التعامرة كما أن في بيت لحم جامعة تحمل اسمها.

لبيت لحم أهمية عظيمة لدى المسيحيين لكونها مسقط رأس المسيح الناصري. كما أن المناطق المأهولة والضواحي تلاصق مبنى قديم يؤكد اليهود أنه قبر راحيل.

في بيت لحم العديد من الكنائس، ولعل أهمها كنيسة المهد، التي بنيت على يد قسطنطين الأكبر وامه القديسة هيلانه (330 م). وذلك فوق كهف أو مغارة، والتي يعتقد أنها الإسطبل الذي ولد فيه المسيح. يعتقد أن هذه الكنيسة هي أقدم الكنائس الموجودة في العالم. كما أن هناك سرداب آخر قريب يعتقد أن جيروم قد قضى ثلاثين عاما من حياته فيه يترجم الكتاب المقدس.








كانت هناك مدينة قديمة تقع جنوب القدس تسمى (بيت ايلو لاهاما) أي بيت الآله (لاهاما) أو (لاخاما) والأرجح أن اسم المدينة الحالي مشتق من إسم هذه الآلهة. 
إن كلمة بيت لحم بالآرامية تعني (بيت الخبز) ولها اسم قديم هو (إفراته) وهي كلمة آرامية معناها الخصب.كان أول من سكن بيت لحم قبيلة كنعانية في حوالي 2000 قبل الميلاد. ويروى أن النبي يعقوب جاء إلى المدينة وهو في طريقه إلى الخليل وماتت زوجته (راحيل) في مكان قريب من بيت لحم ويُعرف اليوم بـ (قبة راحيل) وفي بيت لحم وُلد الملك داود.
استمدت شهرة عالمية، حيث وُلد فيها السيد المسيح في مكان يُعرف الآن بكنيسة المهد التي بناها الإمبراطور قسطنطين الروماني فوق المغارة التي وُلد فيها المسيح.
تقع هذه المدينة على جبل مرتفع عن سطح البحر 789م، في الجزء الجنوبي من سلسلة جبال القدس وعلى مسافة 10كم من القدس.يحدها من الشرق اراضي مدينة بيت ساحور ومن الغرب أراضي بيت جالا ومن الشمال أراضي قرية صور باهر ومن الجنوب اراضي قرية إرطاس.بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922 حوالي (6658) نسمة، وفي عام1945 حوالي(8820) نسة، وفي عام 1967 حوالي(16300) نسمة، ارتفع إلى (34200) نسمة عام 1987، وهذا التعداد يشمل مخيمي عايدة والعزة، للاجئين أما عدد سكان المدينة بمفردها فقد كان(21697) نسمة عام 1987.
تعتبر بيت لحم مركزاً لقضاء يحمل إسمها ويضم مدينتين هما بيت جالا وبيت ساحور وأكثر من 14 قرية وخربة، كما يضم ثلاث قبائل بدوية كبيرة هي : عرب السواحرة، عرب التعامرة، وعرب العبيدية، وأيضاً لجأ إلى بيت لحم بعد نكبة 1948 ما يزيد عن خمسة آلاف لاجئ استقروا في ثلاثة مخيمات هي : الدهيشة والعزة وعايدة.
وتعتبر مدينة بيت لحم من المدن السياحية العالمية، حيث يزورها السياح للحج طوال الهامة، كما تحتوي على العديد من المعالم الأثرية العامة مثل كنيسة المهد، وكنيسة القديسة كاترينا، وقبر راحيل، وبرك سليمان، وغيرها.يطوق بيت لحم مجموعة من المستعمرات التي يطلق عليها مجموعة (غوش عتسيون)، ووصل عدد المستعمرات عام 1985 في منطقة بيت لحم 16 مستوطنة. وتشكل مستوطنة (عفرات)مركزها وأكبرها.هذا ويخطط لإقامة 9 مستوطنات أخرى حتى عام 2010. 



*بيت لحم من أعرق المُدن الفلسطينية. وهي تقع على جبلٍ يرتفع نحو 780م عن سطح البحر، على مسافة حوالى عشرة كيلومتراتٍ جنوبي مدينة القدس .*
*مناخها مُعتدل البرودة شتاء؛ أمّا الصيف فلطيف جاف. *
*تتميّز بيت لحم بهجرة أبنائها إلى الخارج، ولاسيما إلى الأميركيّتين، وهي تأخذ عادةً طابع الهجرة الدّائمة. وقد بدأت هذه الهجرة في النّصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر، وأخذت تتّسع في بداية القرن العشرين. وتعود هذه الهجرة عدّة إلى أسبابٍ، أهمّها السّعي للعيش في ظروفٍ أفضل نتيجة الفكرة القديمة عن ثروات الأميركيّتين. ويُقدّر عدد مَن يَعود إلى أصلٍ تلحميٍ في الأميركيّتين حاليًا ما يزيد على 55 ألفًا. *
*مدينة بيت لحم قديمةٌ في التاريخ. سُكِنَت حوالى سنة 2000 ق.م. وكانت تُسمّى بيت "إيلو لاهاما"، أي بيت الإله لاهاما. وهذا الإله هو إله القُوت والطّعام عندالكنعانين**. والأرجح أن إسم المدينة الحالي مُشتقّ من إسم هذا الإله. وربّما كان سبب جعل المدينة بيتًا للإله لاهاما أنّها كانت تقع في منطقةٍ خصبةٍ ترعى فيها الأغنام والمواشي وتنتشر فيها حقول القمح والشّعير والكروم والزيتون. كما إن كلمة بيت لحم تعني بالآرامية "بيت الخبز".*

*



*


*وفي بيت لحم وُلِدَ الملك داوود. *
*أمّا أهمية بيت لحم الكُبرى وشهرتها في العالم، فقد استُمِدَّتا من مولد السيد المسيـح** فيها. ويروي إنجيل لوقا (2:1-20) أنّ مريم ويوسف النّجار ذهبا إلى بيت لحم ليُسجّلا اسميهما في الإحصاء العام، بناءً على أمر أغسطس قيصر. وقد ولدت مريم السيد المسيح وهي هناك.*
*وفي حوالى سنة 330م بنى الإمبراطور قسطنطين الروماني كنيسةً فوق المغارة التي وُلد فيها السّيد المسيح، دُعِيَت "كنيسة القديسة مريم". والمشهور أنّ الذي بنى هذه الكنيسة هو القدّيسة هيلانة أم قسطنطين، بين سنتيّ 326 و333م. *
*كانت بيت لحم في العصور القديمة متواضعةً. وقد اشتهرت كمركزٍ تجاريٍ في العهد الرّوماني لقيامها على الطريق التجاري التي تربط بين البحر الأحمر وبلاد الشام. ووصلت شهرتها إلى الذروة بسبب ميلاد المسيح فيها. *
*وقد شهدت المدينة نموًا عمرانيًا في أوائل القرن العشرين بسبب تدفّق رؤوس الأموال من أبنائها المُغتربين. *
*تُشكّل السياحة جانبًا مهمًا من دخل المدينة. فكون بيت لحم مسقط رأس السّيد المسيح شجّع السياحة وما يرتبط بها. فتحوّلت إلى حجّ للسّياح على مدار السنة. وقد تطوّرت صناعة التّحف والهدايا والتّذكارات المصنوعة من خشب الزيتون والصَّدف والنحاس والتطريز. وقد دخلت هذه الصناعة في القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي، فأتقنها أهل المدينة وأصبحت مصدر الرزق الرّئيسي لمعظم بيوتها. ثم أخذت تتطوّر بدخول الآلة إليها. *
*تطوّرت في بيت لحم مؤخّرًا صناعة التّحف المعدنية والنّحاسية. كما تطوّرت فيها فروع صناعية مُتعدّدة، أهمها وأقدمها: صناعة النسيج والتريكو والمعكرونة والأثاث المعدني والسّخانات الشّمسية والمسامير والبراغي وهوائيّات التّليفزيون والأدوات الكهربائية والدهانات وأدوات التجميل والصّابون ومبيدات الحشرات. *

*



*


*أمّا الزراعة فبَعليّة، أهمها: الزيتون والعنب واللّوزيات، يُضاف إلى ذلك بعض الخضر الصّيفية. ويُزرع في المنطقة القمح والشعير وبعض البقول. *
*أمّا الثروة الحرجية في المنطقة فبسيطة، وهي الأحراج التي توجد الآن في بقعٍ مُتفرّقةٍ حول الأديرة وبعض مناطق التّحريج. *
*ومن حيث المباني، ففي المدينة طرازان معماريّان مُختلفان: *
*الأوّل قديم في البلدة القديمة حيث القباب والجدران السّميكة المصنوعة من الحجر الكلسي، والأبواب والشبابيك على شكل الأقواس. وتلتصق هذه البنايات بعضها ببعض مُقسّمةً البلدة القديمة إلى حاراتٍ مُتراصةٍ ذات شوارع ضيّقة. وكان هذا هو الشّكل الأمثل لتأمين الدّفاع عن المدينة والأحياء قديمًا. *
*أمّا الطّراز الثاني فهو الطراز الحديث في مناطق السّكن الجديدة. ويتكوّن البناء فيه من الحجر المنحوت من الخارج والإسمنت من الداخل. والشبابيك والأبواب مستطيلة الشّكل، والسقف مُسطّح. والبناء السّائد هو البيوت المُستقلّة ذات الطبقة الواحدة. وقد بدأ حديثًا بناء عمارات من طبقاتٍ مُتعدّدةٍ.*
​


----------



## joooooe (4 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ورائع  ومعلومات قيمة ومدن تستحق الزيارة
شكرا انى بل علي المجهود


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2010)

joooooe قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ورائع ومعلومات قيمة ومدن تستحق الزيارة
> شكرا انى بل علي المجهود


 
وميرسي ليك على مرورك ومشكووور لردك المميز


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

انا بستمتع حقيقي يا اني من الموسوعة السياحية بتعتك وعم احاول اقرأ معلومات حول كل مدينة بتحدثينا عنها...
حقيقي شئ خيالي وثقافي مية مية ...
براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو عزيزتي ...
استمري وربنا يوفقك


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك يا عسل منورة يا جوووو


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

*حديــقــةgreenapple بـ ماليزيا*​ 



*

*​ 




*

*​ 




*

*​ 




*

*​ 




*

*​ 




*

*​ 




*

*​ 




*زيلامسي Zellamsee النمسا *​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 





​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

يقع البيت الأبيض الامريكي المكون من 132 غرفة وسط قطعة أرض مساحتها سبعة هكتارات ذات تخطيط جمالي مميز رقمها 1600 طريق بنسلفانيا. ولقد عُرف المبنى على المستوى الشعبي في القرن التاسع عشر باسم البيت الأبيض حيث كانت البيوت المبنية من الطوب الأحمر المحيطة به تعكس بشكل واضح شدة بياض جدرانه المبنية من الأحجار الجيرية. ولكن في أول الأمر،كان الاسم الرسمي للقصر هو بيت الرئيس، ثم صار يُعرف بعد ذلك باسم قصر الرئاسة. واستمرت هذه التسمية حتى عام 1901م حينما وافق الرئيس تيودور روزفلت على أن يكون الاسم الرسمي للقصر البيت الأبيض. وُيعد القصر أحد أهم المزارات السياحية في الولايات المتحدة. ففي كل عام، يطوف أكثر من مليون ونصف المليون زائر بأرجاء القصر المفتوحة للجمهور، حيث يُسمح لأفراد الشعب بزيارة بعض حجرات البيت الأبيض صباح معظم أيام الأسبوع.


































































































































































































​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*اني المبدعة

متابعك

مشكوورة 

سلام الرب معك*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2010)

*اني المبدعة

متابعك

مشكوورة 

سلام الرب معك*


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اني المبدعة*
> 
> *متابعك*
> 
> ...


 
شكراااا" جزيلا" لتشجيعك ومتابعتك 
وسلام الرب معك أيضا"
منور صفحتي المتواضعة


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

موضوع: معلومات و صور عن قصر الإمارات 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الأربعاء 21 مايو - 20:43(الصور من منتديات شبكة عربي)

*منظر ليلي...*​ 
*



*​ 
*منظر نهاري...*​ 




​ 
*بهو الفندق...*​ 




​ 
*القبة...*​ 




​ 
*ممر الجناح الشرقي...*​ 




​ 
*المســــرح...*​ 




​ 
*قصر الإمارات صرح حضاري بديع، بُني على شكل عربي, و يشرف على شاطئ مدينة أبوظبي، وتُمثل ألوانه تناغم الألوان المعروفة لرمال الصحراء العربية، ويعتبر القصر تحفة فنية معمارية، حيث زينت أسطحه بـ114 قبة تتميز بأروع لوحات الفسيفساء الزجاجية الملونة. *​ 
*ويجمع قصر الإمارات روعة التصميم والجودة في الخدمات، حيث تم تجهيز القصر بأحدث التقنيات وأرقى الخدمات لتلبية كافة احتياجات ضيوفه وأدق تفاصيل متطلباتهم الشخصية. *​ 
*ويضم القصر أكبر وأفخم قاعات المؤتمرات في الإمارات بمساحة إجمالية تقارب الـ 7000متر مربع بما فيها مسرح فريد من نوعه يتسع لـ 1200شخص مجهز بأحدث ما توصلت إليه تقنيات العصر لعقد المؤتمرات والاجتماعات العالمية في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، بالإضافة إلى أكبر صالة للحفلات في الدولة، ومركز إعلامي متطور و40 قاعة للاجتماعات. *​ 
*كما يقدم القصر خدمات فريدة لطالبي الاستجمام بشاطئه الخلاب ومسبحين ومنتجعين صحيين فخمين. أضف إلى ذلك إمكانية استخدام حدائق القصر الغناء،والتي تزيد مساحتها عن المليون متر مربع، في تنظيم حفلات العشاء والإستقبال. *​ 
*يشرف القصر على شاطئ رملي خاص بضيوفه بطول 3ر1 كلم، إضافةً إلى بركتي سباحة محاطتين بمناظر طبيعية رائعة ومنتجعين صحيين فخمين مجهزين بأحدث الأجهزة ووسائل الراحة، لتلبية متطلبات الضيوف وتماشياً مع مستلزمات العناية باللياقة والصحة والجمال. *​ 
*يضم قصر الإمارات 394 غرفة فاخرة وجناح، جهزت جميعها بأحدث التقنيات العالمية كشاشات البلازما والربط اللاسلكي بشبكة الانترنت والذي يغطي كافة أرجاء القصر وأنظمة التلفزيون التفاعلية ودليل البرامج الإلكتروني والذي يتيح إيقاف الصورة وإعادة اللقطات التي تبث على التلفزيون. *​ 
*و تدير قصر الإمارات مجموعة فنادق ومنتجعات كيمبنسكي المتخصصة في ادارة عدة فنادق فخمة في أوروبا وأفريقيا والشرق الأوسط وجنوب أمريكا وأسيا.*​​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

تزورون اليوم مع أني بل دوله اوربيه لها طابع مميز وموقع اجمل​ 
وهى الســــــــــــويد​ 
هي مملكة السويد، دولة أوربية تتميز بموقعها الاستراتيجي نظراً لوقوعها على المضيق الدانمركي الذي يربط بين كل من بحر البلطيق وبحر الشمال، وتعد السويد من أغنى بلاد العالم من حيث عدد البحيرات حيث تضم حوالي 100 ألف بحيرة، وعرفت السويد كأخر البلاد الأوربية التي زال عنها الجليد.
تنطلق من المملكة السويدية واحدة من أشهر الجوائز العالمية وهي جائزة "نوبل" والتي تقدم في عدد من المجالات في السلام ،والأدب، والكيمياء وغيرها من المجالات ويرجع الفضل في تقديم هذه الجائزة إلى العالم السويدي ألفريد نوبل مخترع الديناميت، ويقوم الملك السويدي كل عام بتقديم الجائزة لمستحقيها من المتميزين في المجالات المختلفة وذلك في احتفال رسمي​ 

الموقع​ 

تقع السويد في شمال أوروبا في الجزء الغربي من شبه الجزيرة الإسكندنافية، تشترك في حدودها الشمالية ،والغربية مع دولة النرويج، وتحدها فنلندا من الشمال الشرقي، وتمتد سواحلها الشرقية على كل من خليج بوثنيا ،والذي يفصلها عن فنلندا ،وبحر البلطيق، وتضم السويد جزيرتي جوتلاند وأولاند في بحر البلطيق، كما تطل على كل من مضيق كاتيجات وسكاجراك المتفرعين من بحر الشمال، واللذين يفصلانها عن الدنمارك في الجنوب الغربي منها. ​ 

معلومات عامة عن السويد​ 
المساحة:تبلغ مساحة السويد 449.964 كم2.
عدد السكان:يبلغ عدد السكان 9.031.088 نسمة.
العاصمة:ستوكهولم 
اللغة:السويدية، والفنلندية
العملة:الكرونا السويدية.​ 

الديانة: لوثريان ، وديانات أخرى تتضمن الرومان الكاثوليك، أرثوذوكس، مسلمين، يهود.​ 
مظاهر السطح​ 
يمكن تقسيم السويد إلى عدد من المناطق الجغرافية ففي الشمال تمتد جبال "كيولن" والتي تشكل جزءاً من الحدود مع النرويج، ومن أعلى القمم الموجودة بهذه السلاسل الجبلية بل في السويد ككل هي قمة "كيبنكيزي" والتي يبلغ ارتفاعها 2.123 متر فوق مستوى سطح البحر، وتعد الجبال الواقعة في شمال السويد منبعاً للعديد من الأنهار التي تتدفق في الجنوب الشرقي نحو خليج بوثنيا، أما المنطقة الواقعة في وسط السويد هي أراضي منخفضة تضم العديد من البحيرات، وإلى الجنوب منها توجد مرتفعات سملاند. 
ويرجع التكوين الطبوغرافي الحالي للسويد إلى حد كبير إلى غطاء من الثلوج تراجع منذ حوالي 8000 سنة مضت، وتعد معظم جبال السويد قد تم نحتها بفعل الجليد وذلك فيما عدا بعض القمم العالية، كما قام الغطاء الثلجي بنحت عدد من الأودية العميقة وكون عدد من البحيرات الجليدية.​ 
وكان للبحور الجليدية العديد من التأثيرات على الشكل الجغرافي فقد كان لها بالغ الأثر في خصوبة التربة في الجزء الجنوبي من البلاد ومناطق البحيرات بالإضافة لتأثيرها على مناطق الجبال المرتفعة التي لا تزال فيها بعض الحقول الثلجية التي تستمد بقاءها من مياه الثلوج.
ويوجد عدد من الأنهار الهامة في البلاد منها نهر انجرمان، ودال، و تريسيليلفا - نهر جوكتن، نهر تورن وغيرها من الأنهار، ومن أكبر البحيرات الموجودة بها بحيرة فانيرن والتي تعد ثالث أكبر مصدر للمياه العذبة في أوروبا​ 
المناخ​ 
يتباين المناخ في السويد بين كل من الأجزاء الشمالية ،والجنوبية، ويسود البلاد عامة مناخ معتدل نسبياً ومن العوامل المؤثرة في اعتدال المناخ اندفاع تيار شمال الأطلنطي والرياح الغربية التي تهب من المحيط الأطلنطي الشمالي الدفئ نسبياً، و في الشتاء يعادل هذه التأثيرات الهواء البارد الذي يهب من الشرق. 
وتعد الأجزاء الشمالية من البلاد أكثر برودة من الأجزاء الجنوبية وذلك نظراً للارتفاعات الموجودة في المناطق الشمالية، وأيضاً لأن الجبال تعمل كحاجز فتمنع التأثيرات البحرية الملطفة، وتبلغ درجات الحرارة في شهر فبراير والذي يعد أكثر الشهور برودة - أقل من صفر درجة مئوية في أرجاء السويد المختلفة - مع درجات حرارة تتراوح بين -3 درجة مئوية في ستوكهولم و -1درجة مئوية في جوتنبرج و -12 درجة مئوية في هاباراندا في الأجزاء الشمالية من الدولة، أما في شهر يوليو والذي يعد أكثر الشهور دفئا فتتراوح درجات الحرارة بين 18 درجة مئوية في ستوكهولم و 17 درجة مئوية في جوتنبرج و 15 درجة مئوية في هاباراندا.
وتزيد عدد ساعات النهار في الصيف وتقل في الشتاء وكلما اتجهنا شمالا أكثر، وفي المنطقة الواقعة إلى الشمال من الدائرة القطبية يستمر ضوء النهار لحوالي شهرين في الصيف بينما يستمر الظلام لحوالي شهرين في الشتاء، يزداد معدل سقوط الأمطار في الجنوب الغربي وفي الجبال عبر حدود النرويج، ويتركز معظم سقوط الأمطار في نهاية الصيف، وتكثر الثلوج في وسط وشمال السويد.​ 
المدن والسياحة​ 
توجد بالسويد العديد من المدن الجميلة والتي تتمتع بسحرها الخاص فتمتد بها الغابات والجبال الجليدية والعديد من المناظر الطبيعية الخلابة، بالإضافة للبحيرات المنتشرة بها والتي تضفي المزيد من الجمال عليها، ومن المدن الموجودة بالسويد نذكر مدينة جوكموك والتي يتمكن السائح بها من رؤية الشمس تسطع في منتصف الليل وهو منظر فريد يدل على عظمة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى، ومن المعالم الشهيرة قلعة جريبشولم الواقعة بمدينة ماريجريد، ويتمكن السائح من ممارسة رياضة التزلج على الجليد، ومن المعالم المميزة بالبلاد نجد متحف سفينة واسا، والقصر الملكي، ومبنى مجلس المدينة والذي يقام فيه الاحتفال بتوزيع جوائز نوبل، والعديد من المشاهد والمعالم الجميلة الأخرى​ 
معلومات تلخيصية عن السويد​

العاصمة ستوكهلم
الكثافة السكانية 8,732,000 مليون نسمة - إحصائيات 2002
المساحة 449,960 ألف كيلومتر مربع
العملة الكرون السويدي
فتح الخط الدولي +46
فارق التوقيت عن جرينيتش 1 ساعة/ساعات
حجم الدولة مقارنة بالعالم 0.3492 % بالمئة من حجم العالم
حجم الدولة مقارنة بقارة أوروبا 7.6313 % بالمئة من حجم القارة
الكثافة السكانية مقارنة بالعالم 0.1508 % بالمئة من تعداد سكان العالم
الكثافة السكانية مقارنة بقارة أوروبا 1.5137 % بالمئة من تعداد سكان القارة​ 
هاي مجموعه من الصور ان شاء الله تعجبكم ​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
يتــــــــــــــــــــبع ​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)




----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

حلووووووووووووووووووووو بشكل لا يوصف ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> حلووووووووووووووووووووو بشكل لا يوصف ربنا يباركك


 
 الحلاوة بمرورك يا عسل ..نورتي ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

مدينه ميلآنو ..~> ياحبني لهآآ 

يلا نبدآ بالصور ​ 







​ 










​ 










​ 










​ 





​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2010)

Joyful Song قال:


> انا بستمتع حقيقي يا اني من الموسوعة السياحية بتعتك وعم احاول اقرأ معلومات حول كل مدينة بتحدثينا عنها...
> حقيقي شئ خيالي وثقافي مية مية ...
> براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو عزيزتي ...
> استمري وربنا يوفقك


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

جزيرة فلوريس:



هي جزيرة من جزر ارخبيل الأزور البرتغالية في المحيط الاطلسي





تبلغ مساحتها : 143 كم مربع 





ويبلغ عدد سكانها: 3907 نسمة ~ تعداد عام2003






وتنتمي فلورنس الى مجموعة الجزر الغربية من ارخبيل الازور





وهي احد اجمل جزر الارخبيل بما تمتاز به من طبيعة حيث يوجد بها سبع بحيرات تشبه فوهات البراكين. 





كما تكثر بها ينابيع المياه الساخنة وجداول المياه الصغيرة ومجموعة من الشلالات الصغيرة..والتي تمثل مناظر طبيعية خلابة 






وتمتاز ايضاً بزهورها الوردية والتي اشتق البرتغاليون اسم فلوريس منها ..





ومن اهم معالمها السياحية:
كهف Gruta دي Enxaréus الهائل ، بطول حوالى 50 مترا و وعرض حوالي 25 مترا.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






اقتصادها:
كان اقتصادها يقوم بالدرجة الاولى على زراعة البطاطا والحبوب..


حتى اشتهرت واصبحت السياحة اهم مصادر اقتصادها..







~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~









اهم مراكز ومعالم الجزيرة:



1/بلدية سانتا كروز فلوريس في شمال الجزيرة



2/ بلدية اجيس داس فلوريس في الجنوب



3/ كهف Gruta دي Enxaréus وأبعاده 50 متر ارتفاع و 25 مترا عرض








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








والان اترككم لتستمتعوا بهذه المناظر الرائعة من جزيرة فلوريس:




7





7




بعض المباني الحديثة في جزيرة فلوريس..














7





7














7





7





وهنا بعض المباني الاثرية بجدران الحمم الحجرية..

















7







7


















7








7






انظروا الى البحيرات...؟


كانها فوهات براكين...














7



7














7





7




كهف Gruta دي Enxaréus الهائل 












7




7













7





7




وهذه مجموعة من الشلالات والينابيع الساخنة في الجزيرة..














7



7















7





7





أعلى قمة في الجزيرة على إرتفاع 914 متر فوق سطح البحر
















7





7





بلدية اجيس داس












7





7





7



مناظر متفرقة من بديع خلق الله في فلوريس














8



8













8



8













8




8















8



8













8



8













8



8







​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

تقع ولاية ميريلاند في الجزء الأوسط للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الذي يطل على المحيط الأطلنطي ويعود اسم الولاية الى الملكة هنريتا ماريا Henrietta Maria زوجة الملك تشارلز ملك انجلترا.
وشعار الولاية هو "أفعال الرجال وكلام النساء " Fatti maschii, parole femine .
ويوجد في الولاية العديد من الأمريكيين من أصل عربي، وتبلغ نسبة من يزيد دخلهم عن 50.000 دولار سنويا نسبة 64%
ومن أهم معالم الولاية مالتينري الأثرية Fort Maltenry ، وقناة اوهايو وتشيز بيك Chesapeake and Ohio Canal ومتحف الأحياء المائية القومي ومركز الأبحاث العلمية في مدينة بالتيمورBaltimore وكذلك الأكاديمية البحرية في العاصمة أنابوليس Annapolis
وتشتهر ميريلاند بأنها مسقط رأس الزعيم الأمريكي جون هانسون الذي رأس الاجتماع القاري Continental Congress عند تأسيس الولايات المتحدة. كما أنها مسقط رأس الممثل جون وايكس بوث John Wikes Booth الذي اغتال الرئيس الأمريكي إبراهام لينكولن Lincoln .​ 
جغرافية ميريلاند: يحد ولاية ميريلاند شرقا" ولاية ديلاوير Delaware والمحيط الأطلنطي وغربا" ولاية فيرجينيا Virginia وشمالا" ولاية بنسلفانيا Pennsylvania وجنوبا" مقاطعة كولومبيا District of Columbia. وتتكون الولاية من 23 مقاطعة ومدينة واحدة مستقلة وتبلغ المساحة الكلية لها 25.315 كم مربع.
ويقسم شرق ميريلاند خليج تشيز بيك Chesapeake والذي يمتد حتى الحدود الشمالية للولاية ويفصل نهر بوتوماك Potomac ميريلاند عن ولاية فيرجينا.
يتميز طقس ميريلاند بالصيف الحار والشتاء المعتدل ويوجد بالولاية الكثير من الغابات تبلغ مساحتها 1.2 مليون هكتار.
مدينة أنابوليس Annapolis هي عاصمة الولاية ويبلغ عدد سكانها 36.178 نسمة وتعد مدينة بالتيمور Baltimore من أكبر مدن الولاية ويبلغ عدد سكانها 628.670 حسب احصاء عام 2003 ومن المدن الأخرى الهامة: فريدريك Frederick وروكفيل Rockville وهاجرزتاون Hagerstown.​ 
تاريح ميريلاند: في عام 1608 قام البحار الانجليزي جون سميث باكتشاف خليج تشيز بيك Chesapeake وقد منح الملك تشارلز الأول المرسوم الملكي لأرض ميريلاند إلى اللورد سيسيل بالتيمور Lord Cecil Baltimore وذلك عام 1632.
وفي عام 1634 جاء الكثير من الانجليز أصحاب المذهب الكاثوليكي الى منطقة سانت كلمينتس St. Clementis والتي تعرف حاليا" باسم بلاكي ستون Blackistone وتمتعوا بالحرية الدينية في ظل ميثاق ميريلاند للتسامح الديني الذي أصدره مجمع ميريلاند عام 1649 حتى تمرد جماعة البيوريتان أو الأطهار الذي بدأ عام 1654 وانتهى عام 1658.
وقد قام تشارلز ماسون Charles Mason وجيرمايه ديكسون Jeremiah Dixon برسم حدود ميريلاند الشمالية مع ولاية بيسلفانيا وذلك عام 1767 ثم تم التنازل عن بعض أرض ميريلاند عام 1791 لتصبح اقليم كولومبيا.
وقد انضمت ميريلاند للاتحاد عام 1788 وأصبحت الولاية السابعة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وقد كانت الولاية مشهورة بوجود الكثير من العبيد وكانت ميريلاند ساحة للكثير من الحروب أثناء الحرب الأهلية ولكنها لم تنفصل عن الاتحاد.
وتحتضن شواطئ ميريلاند الشرقية والغربية خليج تشيز بيك Chesapeake الذي يعتبر من أكبر مصادر الثروة السمكية في الولايات المتحدة.​ 
سكان ميريلاند: حسب إحصائيات عام 2003 يبلغ عدد سكان ميريلاند 5.558.058 نسمة وتبلغ نسبة البيض 64.4% والأمريكيون الأفارقة 27.9% والأسيويين 4% والأمريكيون اللاتينيون 1.9% والهنود الحمر 3% والأجناس المختلطة 2% بالاضافة الى نسبة 1.8% من السكان غير مدونة احصائيا" ، وتبلغ نسبة من يملكون مساكنهم 72.1% ونسبة الفقر 8%.​ 
اقتصاد ميريلاند: بلغ إجمالي الناتج القومي لولاية ميريلاند عام 2003 213 مليار دولار، ويبلغ متوسط دخل الفرد سنويا" 39.247 دولار، ووصلت نسبة البطالة الى 4.3% عام 2004 وبلغ انتاج قطاع الصناعة 13 مليار دولار والقطاع الحكومي 36 مليار دولار والصحة والرعاية الاجتماعية 16 مليار دولار وقطاع الخدمات 6 مليار دولار والإعلام 4.6 مليار دولار.
وبرغم انخفاض مستوى صناعة صيد الأسماك في ولاية ميريلاند فان صيد الأسماك البحرية والمحار من خليج تشيزا بيك Chesapeake در دخلا" تعدى 67 مليون دولار وذلك عام 1998 وتعتبر الولاية رائدة في صيد الكابوريا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
ومن الصناعات الأخرى المعدات الكهربائية والالكترونية والمعادن الأساسية وصناعة الصواريخ ومعدات المواصلات والكيماويات ويمثل الشحن مصدرا" كبيرا" من الدخل للولاية وذلك باعتبار بالتيمور Baltimore أحد المواني الهامة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
وكذلك تعتبر التكنولوجيا الحيوية والسياحة والكمبيوتر من الصناعات الحيوية في الولاية.
وتمثل الزراعة قطاعا" ثانويا" في ولاية ميريلاند ولكن توجد منتجات زراعية مثل الذرة والقش والتبغ وفول الصويا وتشتهر ميريلاند أيضا بتربية الخيول.​ 
جامعات ميريلاند: توجد عدة جامعات عريقة مثل جامعة ميريلاند U. of Maryland College Park وهى جامعة حكومية تأسست عام 1856 وعدد طلابها 35.262 وجامعة جون هوبكنز في مدينة بالتيمور Baltimore Johns Hopkins University وتأسست عام 1876 وعدد طلابها 5898 وجامعة كوميونيتي كولدج في بالتيمور Community College of Baltimore وتأسست عام 1957 وعدد طلابها 20.025 طالب.​ 
اجمل المناظر السياحية لها ​ 




​ 





​ 






​ 





​ 





​ 




​ 





​ 




​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 





ومبرووووك افتتاح القســم الجديد​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

*الامـآكـن الـسـيـاحـيـةفي مدريد *​ 
__________________________________________________​ 
*الـقـصـر الـمـلـكـي*
*Palacio Real*​ 
*واحد من أجمل وأكبر القصور الملكية في أوروبا, بني على الطراز المعماري الإيطالي عام (1714م) في عهد الملك فيليب الخامس ويحتوي القصر على أكثر من (2000 غرفة) *​ 
*




*​ 
*__________________________________________________*​ 
*كـنـيـسـة الـمـديـنـة*
*Almudena Cathedral*​ 
*بالقرب من القصر الملكي تقع كنيسة المدينة, ويلاحظ أن أسم الكنيسة مشتق من أصل عربي, وهي واحدة من أضخم وأحدث الكنائس في أسبانيا تم بنائها وتجديدها أكثر من مره واخرها في نهاية عام (1993م) *​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*__________________________________________________*​ 
*Gran Via*
*شـارع غـران فـيـا*​ 
*شارع قران فيا أو الشارع العظيم بالأسبانية, هو أهم شارع في مدريد, يوجد عليه العديد من الفنادق والسينمات والمطاعم والأسواق والمعالم التي تستحق الزيارةتم الانتهاء من بناء هذا الشارع في عام (1929م)*
*وقد صمم ليربط بين بوابة ألكالا أو القلعة وساحة إسبانيا كما يتوسطه ساحتي ديل كلاو وسيبليس*​ 

*



*​ 

*__________________________________________________*​ 
*سـاحـة كـالاو*
*Plaza del Callao*​ 
*وأنت على شارع قران فيا, تواجهك ساحة كلاو*
*وتعتبر المنطقة المحيطة بهذه الساحة المكان الرسمي لصلات عرض السينما حيث يوجد ما يزيد على ست سينمات متجاورةوبالقرب من هذه الساحة يوجد معلمين مهمين هما مبنى الاتصالات (Telefonica Building) الذي بني بين عامي (1926م-1929م) لشركة الاتصالات الأسبانية وبعده بقليل مبنى المطران <== مو حقكم يالمطران آحسكم فرحتوآ خخخخ (Metropolis Building) المميز بقبته الذهبية التي يعلوها مجسم شهير*​ 

*



*​ 

*__________________________________________________*​ 
*سـاحـة سـيـبـلـيـس*
*Plaza de Cibeles*​ 
*بعد ساحة كلاو وأنت على شارع قران فيا تقابلك ساحة سيبليس*
*يتوسط هذه الساحة نافورة رائعة تحيط بنصب لرمز الخصوبة اليونانية سيبيليس*
*وبالقرب من هذه الساحة مبنى البريد (Palacio de Comunicaciones) الذي إكتمل بنائه عام (1917م) ويوجد بداخلة متحف لتاريخ البريد والتلغراف وهو شارع تسوق ممتاز*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*__________________________________________________*​ 
*بـوابـة ألـكـالا*
*Puerta de Alcala*​ 
*تعتبر بوابة ألكالا أو (القلعة) باللغة العربية نهاية شارع قران فيا*
*وبوابة القلعة واحدة من أهم معالم مدريد كما تعتبر معلم وطني لا يحق للحكومة الأسبانية إزالته أو تعديله , وقد بنيت(1777م) لتكون البوابة الشرقية لمدريد في ذلك الوقت*​ 

*



*​ 
*__________________________________________________*​ 
*سـاحـة الـمـديـنـة / الـبـلـديـة*
*Plaza de la Villa*​ 
*تعتبر هذه الساحة واحدة من أقدم الساحات في مدريد وهي قريبة جداً من الساحة الكبرى في مدريد المعروفة باسم بلازا مايور،،ويتوسط الساحة نصب للقائد الأسباني بازان الذي نجح في غزو الأنجليز وهزيمتهم*​ 


*__________________________________________________*​ 
*بـوابـة الـشـمـس*
*Puerta del Sol*​ 
*ساحة بوابة الشمس تتوسط مدينة مدريد القديمة وتتقاطع في هذه النقطة عشر طرق رئيسية,هذه النقطة هي نقطة الإنطلاق التي تبدأ منها جميع شوارع مدريد*
*وتعتبر هذه المنطقة من أهم مناطق التسوق في مدريد, كما يوجد فيها العديد من المطاعم ،، وفيه تمثال يمثل رمز مدريد والذي هو دب تحت شجرة *​ 


*



*​ 

*__________________________________________________*​ 
*شـارع كـاسـتـيـلـيـنا*
*Paseo de la Castellana*​ 
*يقطع هذا الشارع المنطقة التجارية الحديثة في شمال مدريد, وأول ما يشد الإنتباه في هذه الساحة برجي كيو (Kio Towers) المائلان اللذان بنتهما شركة النفط الكويتية وعلى نفس الشارع بإتجاه الجنوب, تجد ملعب السانتياقو بيرنابيو <== آفرحوو يا مدريدين *​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*__________________________________________________*​ 

*Madrid Xanadu*
*مـجـمـع إكـسـنـادو*​ 
*واحد من أكبر المجمعات التجارية في أوروبا, حيث يضم معظم الماركات المشهورة والعالمية*
*كما يوجد فيه أحد أجمل المنحدرات المغطاة للتزلج على الجليد وهو الوحيد من نوعه في أسبانيا*
*إضافة لذلك يوجد العديد من صالات الألعاب الإلكترونية وحوالي (15) صالة سينما, وحديقة رائعة*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*__________________________________________________*​ 
*سـاحـة كـولـون*
*Plaza Colon*​ 
*تقع بالقرب من متحف الشمع ويتوسطها مجسم يخلد ذكرى الرحالة كولومبس تم بناء هذا المجسم في عام (1885م)*
*ويحيط به حديقة رائعة*​ 
*



*​ 
*__________________________________________________*​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

صور للطبيعة في سويسرا ..


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

جولة بالتفصيل داخل مدينة الاقصر [ عروس جنوب مصر ]​ 
لاحظت أن جميع السائحين العرب إلى مصر لا يهتمون بزيارة مدينة الأقصر ، وإنما تقتصر الزيارة على القاهرة والإسكندرية فقط ، وأحياناً شرم الشيخ ، ومصر ليست هذه المدن الثلاث فقط​ 
وتجد العكس تماماً عند السياح الأجانب .. فلا يمكن لأحدهم أن يزور مصر ويغادر دون أن يرى الأقصر
بل تكون هذه المدينة على قائمة أولوياته ..
فمدينة الأقصر وحدها بها ثلثي آثار العالم .. وباقي العالم كله يحوي الثلث المتبقي !!
والسبب في ذلك أن الأقصر كانت هي مقر الحكم في مصر الفرعونية قبل أن تتحول إلى القاهرة .. أي أنها كانت عاصمة مصر الفرعونية لمدة 15 قرناً من الزمان ( 1500 عام )
حوالي منذ عام 2100 قبل الميلاد إلى 750 قبل الميلاد​ 
لذا تجد في الأقصر معابد ومتاحف أكثر من أي مدينة في العالم ، ففيها معبد الكرنك .. معبد حتشبسوت .. معبد الأقصر .. وادي الملوك .. وادي الملكات .. معبد إدفو .. معبد إسنا .. وغيرها ، وكل هذه المعابد بها كمية هائلة من الآثار​ 
ليس فقط الآثار .. بل الأقصر تجمع بين الماضي وبين الحاضر الحديث
فستجد بها كل ما هو موجود في المدن الكبيرة العالمية .. كما سيتضح في الصور القادمة إن شاء الله​ 
لذا .. أحببت أن أقوم بهذا الموضوع كي أفتح مجالاً أكبر أمام السائح العربي أثناء زيارته لمصر
وسيتضمن الموضوع على صور كثيرة لمعالم الأقصر​ 






نبدأ هذا الموضوع بكيفية الوصول للأقصر من القاهرة : ( المسافة بينها 670 كيلو متر )​ 
لديك 4 خيارات :
1- السفر من القاهرة إلى الأقصر بالطائرة ( لكنك بذلك ستضيّع على نفسك متعة الطريق )
2- القطار من القاهرة إلى الأقصر .. إما القطار المكيف .. أو قطار النوم ، والرحلة ستستغرق حوالي 9 إلى 10 ساعات
وهذه صورة القطار المكيف من الداخل​ 





​ 

ولن تشعر بالملل في القطار .. فهناك تليفزيونات كما هو واضح بالصورة .. كما يمكنك الحجز على قطار النوم .. وغالباً يكون السفر في الساعة 9 مساءً وتصل 7 صباحاً​ 
3- الطريقة الثالثة هي الباص .. وهو مريح ومكيف
4- الطريقة الأخيرة هي السفينة .. وفي رأيي هي أفضل هذه الخيارات الأربعة​ 
وهذه صور من السفينة :​ 





​ 





​ 
وفي الصورة التالية السفن لدى وصولها إلى الأقصر ..​ 




​ 

بعد الوصول بأي من الطرق السابقة لابد من البحث عن فندق للإقامة
وأشهر الفنادق في الأقصر هي :​ 
1- هيلتون الأقصر Luxor Hilton
2- جراند هوتيل Grand Hotel Resort
3- شيراتون الأقصر Luxor Sheraton
4- الميريديان Le Meridien Luxor
5- وينتر بالاس Winter Palace
6- نايل رومانس Nile Romance
7- موفينبك الأقصر Movenpick Resort Luxor
8- نايل بيوتي Nile Beauty​ 
وهذه صور من فنادق ومنتجعات الأقصر المختلفة :​


أولاً : الميريديان​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
ثانياً : شيراتون الأقصر​ 





​ 




​ 

قبل تكملة الفنادق أحب أن أذكر هذه المعلومات السريعة :​

- الأقصر هو اسم عربي .. وهو جمع قصر ، سُميت بذلك بعد الفتح الإسلامي لمصر لكثرة قصورها وضخامة صروحها
- سماها المؤرخ الأغريقي ( هوميروس ) مدينة المئة باب
- مذكورة في التوراة بإسم ( نو آمون ) يعني مدينة آمون
- يتوقع خبراء السياحة خلال الـ 5 سنوات القادمة أن يتضاعف عدد زوارها 7 أضعاف مما هو عليه الآن
- يصفها الغرب بأنها أعظم متحف مفتوح في العالم .. يعني المدينة نفسها يعتبرونها متحف
- نهر النيل في الأقصر عريض جداً .. وذلك لأنه قريب من منابعه ، كما أن به عدة جزر كثيرة ، كجزيرة الموز وجزيرة Crocodile
- تتكون من البر الغربي والشرقي .. والذي يفصلهما نهر النيل
كان الفراعنة يسمون البر الشرقي بمدينة الأحياء .. حيث قصور الملوك والمعابد الدينية وبيوت عامة الشعب
أما البر الغربي كانوا يسمونه مدينة الأموات حيث المقابر .. والتي تتم زيارتها إلى الآن​ 
​ثالثاً : وينتر بالاس​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 

رابعاً : جراند هوتيل :​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
سنتكلم الآن عن الجولة الممتعة التي تجعلك ترى الأقصر من فوق ، وذلك بركوب منطاد يصعد بك في السماء ويأخذك في رحلة حالمة​

- الرحلة تستغرق 50 دقيقة
- هذه الرحلات تنظمها شركة ماجيك هورايزون
- تخبرك الشركة بمعاد الرحلة قبلها بيوم
- بعد الإنتهاء تأخذ شهادة بإتمامك الرحلة بنجاح
- لا تنسى الكاميرا لأن هذه الرحلات لا تتكرر كثيراً في العمر​ 
وهذه صور للمنطاد ..​ 





​ 
​بالنسبة لأسئلة عن الأسعار :​

سعر الرحلة من القاهرة إلى الأقصر على الخطوط المصرية : 715 جنيه - ذهاب فقط ، وتستغرق الرحلة ساعة​ 
سعر تذكرة القطار :
القطار الإسباني : درجة أولى 70 جنيه ( يستغرق 9 ساعات )
قطار النوم : 80 جنيه ( تسع ساعات ونصف )​ 
سعر تذكرة الباص : الباص الذي يصل للأقصر تابع لشركة الوجه القبلي ، وتليفونها مشغول منذ ساعة
لكن التذكرة ستكون في حدود 70 جنيه​ 

​النيل في الأقصر له منظر آخر غير الموجود في القاهرة .. فعندما تنظر إليه تشعر أنه على حالته التي خلقه الله عليها دون أن تغيّره يد الإنسان​

وهذه 4 صور للنيل في الأقصر :​ 





​ 




​ 

لاحظوا اتساع النيل في الصورة السابقة ..​ 





​ 

الصورة السابقة : صورة النيل عند الغروب .. جو من الهدوء والراحة والدفء .. ​ 




​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة وجمال وشاعرية المناظر الحلووووة


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة وجمال وشاعرية المناظر الحلووووة



ميرسي خالص حبيبتي الجمال عندك وبحضورك الحلوووو


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

البرازيل ​ 









​ 
تعتبر خامس دول العالم من حيث المساحة..تقع بأواسط شرق امريكا الجنوبية​ 




​ 
أكبر دول أمريكا الجنوبية، حيث تحتل البرازيل وحدها حوالي نصف مساحة القارة، وتعد من أكثر الدول بأمريكا الجنوبية ازدحاما بالسكان اسمها الرسمي جمهورية البرازيل الاتحادية، تشتهر البرازيل بالعديد من المسميات منها بلاد السامبا وذلك لشهرتها برقصة السامبا وهي رقصة شعبية لاتينية يقام لها كرنفال سنوي يقبل عليه العديد من السياح من مختلف أنحاء العالم،كما تعرف أيضاً ببلاد البن البرازيلي، ولا ننسى أيضاً شهرتها في مجال رياضة كرة القدم، وإنجابها للعديد من نجوم وأبطال هذه اللعبة الساحرة التي يعشقها الشعب البرازيلي.
يقال أن اسم البرازيل مشتق من اسم شجرة لها لون الجمر المتوهج أطلق البرتغاليون عليها اسم برازا ومن هنا يأتي الاسم الحالي للبرازيل.
الموقع




​ 
تقع البرازيل في الجانب الشرقي من قارة أمريكا الجنوبية، وتشترك في حدودها مع كل دول قارة أمريكا الجنوبية فيما عدا شيلي والإكوادور، فتشترك في حدودها الشمالية مع كل من فنزويلا وغيانا الفرنسية وسورينام وغويانا والمحيط الأطلنطي، ومن الشرق المحيط الأطلنطي، وتشترك في حدودها الجنوبية مع أورجواي ويحدها غرباً الأرجنتين وباراجواي وبوليفيا وبيرو، وتحدها كولومبيا من الشمال الغربي .
معلومات عن البرازيل​ 

المساحة:تبلغ مساحة البرازيل 8.511.965 كم2عدد السكان:ويبلغ عدد السكان 188.078.227 نسمة.​ 
العاصمة: برازيليا​ 
اللغة: اللغة الرسمية للبلاد هي البرتغالية، بالإضافة لعدد من اللغات الأخري مثل الأسبانية، الإنجليزية، الفرنسية. 
العملة: الريال البرازيلي​ 
الديانة:غالبية السكان من الرومان الكاثوليك، ويوجد أيضاً البروتستانت وغيرهم.
نظام الحكم
نالت البرازيل استقلالها من البرتغال في 7 سبتمبر عام 1822م، تتكون البرازيل من 26 ولاية، ومقاطعة فيدرالية واحدة وتتألف هذه المقاطعة من العاصمة برازيليا. 
نظام الحكم في البرازيل جمهوري، وتنقسم الحكومة الاتحادية البرازيلية إلى ثلاثة أقسام السلطة التنفيذية ويرأسها رئيس الجمهورية، السلطة التشريعية وتتمثل في الكونجرس وهو هيئة تشريعية عليا، والسلطة القضائية .
يتم انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية ونائبه بواسطة الشعب لفترة رئاسية مدتها أربع سنوات ولا يجوز إعادة انتخابهم لفترتين متتاليتين
نبذة تاريخية​ 
تم اكتشاف البرازيل بواسطة البيدور الفاريز كابرال، ويعد الهنود هم السكان الأصليين للبرازيل والذين عاشوا فيها قبل وصول المستوطنين الأوربيين إليها، حيث تم تقسيم أراضي أمريكا الجنوبية بموجب معاهدة تورديسيلاس عام 1494م بين كل من أسبانيا والبرتغال، وسيطرت البرتغال على الأراضي الواقعة في شرقي البرازيل، وقامت بامتلاك البرازيل في إبريل عام 1500م.​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 
اهم مدنها: برازيليا..ساوباولو...ريودي جانيرو​ 
تشتهر البرازيل كوجهة سياحية عالمية متعددة الخيارات، وتحتضن تشكيلة واسعة من الحدائق الطبيعية ومحميات الأحياء ومحميات البيئة والتي منح الكثير منها مرتبة التراث الطبيعي للبشرية. ​ 




​ 




​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 




​ 




​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

{بحيرات بليتفيتش الكرواتية} ​



​

فما تشاهدونه في الصورة هو مجمع بحيرات بليتفيتش الذي يحتوي على 16 بحيرة رائعة بجانب منطقة جبلية تكسوها الأزهار وتضم حدائق بليتفيكا جيزيرا الوطنية التي تُعد واحدة من أجمل حدائق كرواتيا، وتتخللها أنهار وجداول صغيرة وشلالات تتميز بصفاء مياهها البلوري، ما يعطي للمكان سِحراً خاصاً!​

قع هذا المكان على بُعد 140 كم جنوب العاصمة الكرواتية زغرب، ويمتد على مساحة 30 ألف هكتار ويزوره قرابة المليون زائر سنوياً. وقد سُجلت بحيرات بليتفيتش على قائمة التراث الطبيعي العالمي لمنظمة اليونسكو في العام 1979. وهذه مجموعة أخرى من الصور​






​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

*سلوفينيا بلد السحر والجمال*
*-------------*
*استوطن **السلوفينيون** مع السلاف الشماليين منطقة **البلقان** في الفترة ما بين القرنين السادس والثامن الميلاديين وأصبحوا على اتصال مستمر بالشعوب الرومانية والجرمانية والسلافية الأخرى, وكانت أول دولة مستقلة تضم السلوفينيين هي دولة كرانتانيا, واستمرت مايقرب من المأئة عام ثم أصبحت تابعة للحكم الجرماني, ثم أستقلت من الحكم الجرماني في أواخر القرن الخامس عشروفي أوائل القرن التاسع عشر كانت سلوفينيا مسرحا لتغيرات اجتماعية وسياسية هائلة *​


*كانت حتى عام **1991** جزء من **الاتحاد اليوغوسلافي**.الذي يضم التشيك والسلوفاك تحت اسم تشيكوسلافاكيا وانضمت بعد الانفصال انضمت إلى **الاتحاد الأوروبي** في **1 مايو**2004*​


*وهى تقع على البحر الأدرياتيكى*​


*



*​





*



*​






*



*​







*



*
*الجغرافيا*
*تتقابل أربع مناطق جغرافية في سلوفينيا: **جبال الألب**، **وجبال الديناردس**، **وسهول بانون**، **والبحر الأبيض المتوسط**. أعلى قمة جبلية في البلاد هي قمة تريغلاف بارتفاع قدره 2864 مترا، بينما يبلغ معدل الارتفاع عن سطح البحر 557 مترا.*
*سلوفينيا الساحرة*
*



*
*تغطي الغابات حوالي نصف مساحة البلاد، جاعلة سلوفينيا ثالث بلد في **أوروبا** (بعد فنلندا و السويد) من حيث نسبة مساحة الغابات إلى المساحة الكلية. أكبر مناطق الغابات تتواجد في منطقة كوشيفش.*
*



*​


*المناخ*
*مناخ سلوفينيا يختلف من منطقة إلى أخرى، فهو **مناخ متوسطي** على الساحل، **مناخ ألبي** في مناطق الجبال *
*



*
*و **مناخ قاري** في الهضاب والأودية شرق البلاد*
*معدل درجات الحرارة 2-° مئوية في شهر **يناير** و 21 ° مئوية في شهر **يوليو**. معدل هطول الأمطار سنويا يصل لألف ملم على الساحل، وإلى 3500 ملم على جبال الألب و800 ملم في الجنوب الشرقي و1400 في وسط البلاد.*
*



*​



*مبنى تاريخي*
*



*
*السكان*
*********
*يبلغ عدد سكان سلوفينيا حوالي مليونين نسمة. يشكل السلوفينيون نسبة 89% من إجمالي عدد السكان،*
*



*
*بينما يشكل الكروات، الصرب، البوسنيون و القوميات الأخرى نسبة 10%، و الهنغار (المجر) و الطليان نسبة 0.5%. حوالي نصف سكان البلاد يعيشون بالمدن. تعد نسبة كثافة السكان أحد الأقل نسبة في **أوروبا**.*
*



*

​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

*قرية بين السماء والأرض*
*خربة جدين في فلسطين تحت السيطرة الإسرائيلية*
*وتعرف أيضا باسم (خربة جدين) وهي خربة أصبحت قرية عي عهد الانتداب البريطاني بعد أن استوطن فيها السكان العرب. تقع شمال شرق عكا وجنوب غربي قرية ترشيحا، أقيمت على تلة ترتفع (420) متر عن سطح البحر. وتعد قلعة جدين التي بناها الصليبيون النواة الأولى لهذه الخربة. وبقيت القلعة مهجورة حتى عادت الحياة إليها باتخاذها مقراً لصاحب بالد صفد في أيام حكم الشيخ ظاهر العمر. وقد أعاد الشيخ ظاهر ترميمها، وتحصين جديد. وما زالت بقاياها ظاهرة للعيان.

بلغ عدد السكان سنة 1961م (3151) نسمة*
*يعودون الى آل جرار، وقرية كفر قليل، والغور. تشرب من مياه الأمطار، وبدأ التعليم بها بعد النكبة الضفة الغربية*



:





:



:





:



:


​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

هذه بعض الصور لجمآل الطبيعه في 


اندونيسيآ 


صرااحة صور في قمة الروووعه والجمآل 


اترككم مع الصور 

:000003254:



​




























































































































​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

اسعار الوجبات في احد المطاعم











​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

اوزنجول


تقع اوزنجول في جنوب شرق ترابزون في شمال تركيا على البحر الأسود وتشتهر اوزنجول ببحيرة الصنوبر الرائعة المحاطة بالجبال والمروج الخضراء.


1- هي منطقة روعة في الجمال لنصب المخيمات والسير على الأقدام.


2 - ينتشر صيد الأسماك وبالذات سمك السلمون النهري الذي يعيش في المياه الباردة والذي يستمتعون به والمطاعم هناك تجعل منه أفضل مكان للأكل السمك.


على فكرة يمكن مشاهدة مزارع الأسماك واختيار ما تريده منها.


3 - تستطيع أن تذهب من ترابزون إلى تلك المنطقة بالباص والتكلفة لا تتعدى دينار ونصف كويتى تقريبا ما يعادل (5 دولارات ) بالتركي 4-5 مليون ليرة ( 13 ريال سعودي ).


4 - والمسافة حوالي 100 كيلو يعنى الوقت من ترابزون إلى أوزانغول حوالي الساعة إلى ساعة ونصف لا تنس تأخذ معك عدة أفلام فقط لتصوير الطريق الرائع والمذهل .


5 - توجد موتيلات على شكل مبانى خشبية ونظيفة وبسيطة والسعر في الصيف من 40 دولار إلى 60 دولار تقريباً .


6 - الأكل في المناطق التي على البحر الأسود يكثر فيها الأسماك ومنها مطبخ ترابزون يكثر فيها الملفوف والذرة .


7 – الاحتياط ببعض الملابس الثقيلة وخاصة للجنس اللطيف 


8 – للسكان من الأهالي منازل تتفاوت مرتبها بأسعار تعتبر لنا رمزية وأحث واحظ على السكن فيها لمساعدة الاهالى وللتقرب إليهم وزرع روح الإخاء الإسلامي بينهم


اوزنجول هذه القرية الرائعة الجميلة .



بعد هذه اللوحة سوف تشاهد اجمل مناظر الدنيا على الارض لن اتحدث كثير الصور سوف تتحدث اليكم






.................................................. .................................................. ..............................






​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2010)

.................................................. .................................................. .............................






.................................................. .................................................. ..............................






.................................................. .................................................. .............................

جلسة ترد الروح بلكونة وحركات 






.................................................. .................................................. ..................................






.................................................. .................................................. .............................





​


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

منتجع فور سيزونز في جزر المالديف ​ 

شيء خياآآآآل ​ 
8
8
8
8​ 
8​ 
8




​ 











​ 










​ 










​ 









​ 












​ 











​ 












​ 












​ 






​ 










​ 












​ 









​ 









​


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

رحلة إلى قلعة حلب بالصور

وإليكم هذه اللمحة عن القلعة


قلعة حلب , القلعة التي لم تركع أمام غاز عبر التاريخ , القلعة التي لم تسقط في يد محتل , اشتهرت عبر التاريخ بعزتها , وكبريائها , وشموخها وهي تتربع على عرش مدينة حلب , أرض الحضارة وملتقى الثقافات ... وجولة مصورة تحكي بعض حكايات الصمود .. بعض الصور مأثورة ..

تعتبر قلعة حلب أكبر قلعة في العالم بمساحة اجمالية تبلغ حوالي اربعة هكتارات . تقوم على مرتفع طبيعي صخري كلسي و قد بينت اعمال ترميم الدرج النازل الى خزان الماء الارضي الايوبي في القلعة المسمى " الساتوره " ان حوالي ارتفاع ( 20 ) متر من سطح الارض الحالي للقلعة مؤلف من تراكم طبقات متتالية اما بقية الارتفاع البالغ ( 40 ) متر للوصل الى أرض الخزن فهي منحوته في الحجر الكلسي مما يشير الى ان تل القلعة مؤلف من جزئين جزء صناعي وجزء طبيعي .



وكان أول من اهتم بالقلعة في العصر الإسلامي الأمير سيف الدولة الحمداني الذي اقام فيها ، كما سكنها ابنه سعد الدولة في القرن العاشر الميلادي ، ولكن الازدهار الكبير الذي شهدته القلعة كان في عصر الظاهر غازي بن صلاح الدين الأيوبي الذي ترك لنا آثاراً عسكرية معمارية مهمة، وكانت آخر الترميمات قد حدثت أيام السلطان قانصوه الغوري آخر السلاطين المماليك.

الابراج : 
ندخل الى القلعة من الشارع المحيط فيها بواسطة الجسر المسمى ( الباشوره ) وهو اسم مميز اطلقه الحلبيون مستمد من تعبير ( مباشرة الصعود ) لنصل الى :
- البرج الأول المتقدم، الذي جدد في عهد السلطان قانصوه الغوري حوالي عام ( 1500 ) م وله بابان .
يتصل هذا البرج الاول بالمدخل الرئيسي العلوي للقلعة بواسطة جسر خشبي صغير يرفع عند الحاجة ، ثم استبدل به ممر ثابت من الحجر ليتصل بمدخل يقوم على ثمانية أقواس حجرية .
- ويليه البرج الرئيسي ( الحصن)، ويتألف هذا البرج من بنائين تفصل بينهما فجوة يولج منها إلى القلعة، تقوم أعلى هذا البرج قاعة العرش.البرج الرئيسي من بناء الأيوبيين، أما القاعة التي فوقه فهي من عمل المماليك.
يدخل الى القلعة من البرج الرئيسي حيث يوجد المدخل المعروف بباب الحيات زود هذا البرج بمدخل ملتو من النوع الذي يعرف بالعمارة العربية الإسلامية بالمدخل المنكسر ؛ وذلك للمساعدة على امتصاص قوة الدفع التي يتقدم بها العدو، ثم إرباكه ومهاجمته عن طريق وسائل الدفاع الأخرى التي تحيط بهذا المدخل.
- برج السفح الجنوبي الواقع في خندق القلعة الجنوبي عند أسفل التحصينات المائلة، وقد قام بترميمه قانصوه الغوري، وهناك كتابة تشير إلى ذلك، ويبلغ ارتفاعه نحو 28 متراً. 
- وهناك البرج المتقدم الشمالي، وهو معاصر للبرج الجنوبي، ويتألف من أربعة طوابق، ويتصل بالقلعة بواسطة ممر سري .
.
الأبواب : 
للقلعة عدد من الأبواب بناها الملك الظاهر غازي ابن صلاح الدين، أهمها :
- باب الحيات، وهو باب البرج الرئيسي، و هو مصفح بالمسامير الحديدية الضخمة، وقد زين مصراعاه بحدوات الخيل.
- ويليه باب ثان سمي بباب الأسدين، وقد زين أعلاه بنقش صورة أسدين متقابلين، بينهما شجرة الحياة وهي على شكل نبتة الزنبق .
ثم نصل الى مقام يسمى مقام (الخضر) " وكان القدامى يضعون مقامات لاولياء الله الصالحين لامدادهم بالشعور بالامان وتعددت مقامات سيدنا ( الخضر ) في اماكن عديدة بحلب على الرغم من المعتقد الاسلامي ان الخضر باق على قيد الحياة لا يموت . 
- الباب الثالث يعلوه نحت بارز على شكل أسدين: أحدهما يضحك، والآخر يبكي، وهو مبني في القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي
القصر الملكي و الحمام : 
كما يوجد فها القصر الملكي الذي بناه الملك الظاهر وابنه محمد ، وهو قصر جميل، بابه كبير وفخم، تعلوه مقرنصات، شيّد بالحجارة السود والصفر على شكل مداميك متساوية، وأرضه مبلطة بالرخام والمرمر والحجر المصقول، ويتوسطه حوض ماء، وأنشئ في جداره سبيل ماء.
وفيها حمام مؤلف من تسع حجرات وحجرة عاشرة لخلع الثياب، وقد جهز بأنابيب مصنوعة من الفخار للمياه الحارة والباردة، ويوجد في القلعة عدد من صهاريج المياه والآبار.

وإليكم الصور

0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0




































































يتبع
​


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

تحية طيبة للجميع ​ 


*جاء في آخر تقرير توزع على عدة منظمات بيئية من أهمها​*
​ 


*منظمة السلام الأخضر​*
​ 


*المنظمة العالمية لحماية البيئة​*
​ 


*الصندوق العالمي للطبيعة​*
​ 


*و وقوفا لجولات استكشافية لخبراء سياحيين​*
​ 


*جاءت الجزائر من بين أجمل 10 بلدان في العالم​*
​ 


*من حيث جمال الطبيعة و تنوعها​*
​ 


*و قد اعتمد التقرير على​*
​ 


*تنوع المناظر الطبيعية​*
​ 


*تسلسل طبيعي لهذه المناظر​*
​ 


*تنوعها من الخضرة و كذا مرورا بسهولها و صحاريها​*
​ 


*بالإضافة إلى عامل التنوع المحدود​*
​ 



*- بحيرة القبائل الكبرى -​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 


*- سهول متيجة الخلابة -​*
​ 



*



​*
​ 


*- من العاصمة إلى وهران إلى قسنطينة إلى عنابة -​*
​ 


*كلها رااائعة راااائعة​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 

*



​*
​ 


*- ثلوج الجزائر شيء مختلف تماما -​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 



*



​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 



*



​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 




*



​*
​ 



*



​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 

*



​*
​ 


*مدينة الجسور المعلقة ( قسنطينة )480 كيلو متر شرق العاصمة ​*
​ 


*



​*
​ 



*



​*
​


----------



## اني بل (12 أبريل 2010)

يعتبر الكهف تحت الأرضي الأكبر في العالم، وهو أحد الأماكن الأكثر بروزا في سلوفينيا .. هناك قطار صغير في الكهف يأخذ الزوار في رحلة داخلية في الكهف .​ 

ويحتوي كهف بوستوجنا في سلوفينيا على حجرة واحدة تسمى قاعة النغم، حيث تقام حفلات الموسيقى. وتعتبر بعض الكهوف في الألب الفرنسي والبرانس بين فرنسا وأسبانيا من بين أعمق الكهوف في العالم.​ 

كهف Postojnska سلوفينيا يَجْذبُ السيّاحَ لأكثر مِنْ 175 سنة. في الحقيقة، زِيرَ مِن قِبل البشرِ منذ القرن الثالث عشرِ.​ 

هذه الكهوفِ القديمةِ تحتوي الحليمات سفلى والعليا التي دهشت العالم، بالإضافة إلى النوعِ النادرِ مِنْ الحيواناتِ والمتحجراتِ مِنْ العصر الجليدي. .​ 

تَبْدأُ الجولاتُ الموجّهةُ للكهفِ في محطة سكة الحديدِ الكهفَ وتَأْخذُ حول في السّاعة و نِصْف. يَحْملُ القطارُ الزوّارَ أولاً خلال نفقِ إصطناعيِ حيث يجد ان الكهف غني بزينةِ الحليمات العليا، ايضا وُجِدتْ بقايا حيواناتِ العصر الجليدي. العديد مِنْ التشكيلاتِ الجيولوجيةِ على طول الطريقِ لَها الأسماءُ التي تَعْكسُ أشكالَهم الغريبةَ. الأكْثَر شَهْرَة السلحفاةَ، المخروط، النخيل، الفحم يُكوّمُ، الستارة، القزم.​ 

الجولة تَستمرُّ مشياً على الأقدام في الجبلِ العظيمِ، حيث يَدْخلُ الزائر القاعةَ البيضاءَ، القاعة الحمراء، قاعة النمرَ والقاعةَ الشتائيةَ، الحلميات السفلى وخلال الزيارة يجد السائح رموز على جدار الكهف. ثم يتوجة القطار الى السطح الكهف​ 




لنبدأ جولتنا الى كهف بوستونجا​ 


هذا Privka النهري الذي يَصْبُّ في كهفِ Postonja ​ 





​ 

مدخل الكهف​ 




​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 

السقف المثير​ 




​ 

الشالات الملونة​ 




​ 

عمود رائع​ 





​ 





​ 

غرفة كبيرة في الكهف​ 





​ 





​ 

بركة مليئة بالمعادن​ 





​ 

خارج الكهف​ 





​ 











​


----------



## اني بل (13 أبريل 2010)

أكيد النا معك ميعاد ومع موسوعاتك الرااائعة مثلك ربنا يعوضك ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي حبيبتي لمتابعتك ...


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

تعتبر بودابست عاصمة هنغاريا​ 

وافضل وسيله لاستكشاف بودابست هي التجول مشيا على الاقدام . ​ 
تقع بودابست على ضفتي نهر الدنوب توحد بين تلال بودا الجميله وبولفارات بست ​ 
على الرغم من انها كانت موقعا حدوديا رومانيا في القرن الاول الميلادي فان ​ 
تاسيس المدينه الفعلى لم يحصل حتى سنه 1873 عندما تم التوحيد بين بلدات ​ 
ابودا و بست . بودابست تعد المركز النابض للامه من النواحي الثقافيه ​ 
والسياسه والفكريه والتجاريه ​ 



قصر كيريالي بالوتا ​ 
هو متحف كبير ومركز كبير ثقافي يمكنالوصول اليه مشيا على الاقدام من ساحة ​ 
ديز او من ساحة كلارك ادم الجناح الشمالي من المبنى مكرس لمتحف التارخ ​ 
الهنجاري الحديث والجناح المركزي من القصر يأوي المركز الفني الوطني وهو ​ 
يعرض مجموعه من روائع اللوجات الهنغاريه التي تتراوح بين رسومات تعود​ 
الى العـصور الوسطى واعمال نحتيه حديثه ​ 








​ 







​ 




حصن هالازباستيا ( حصن صياد السمك ) ​ 
الذي يعود الى اواخر القرن السابق يقع الى اليسار لكنيسه ماتياس كذلك في ​ 
ساحة ديز تير وقد شيد كبرج مراقبه لحماية ما كان في الماضي مستوطنه ​ 
مزدهره لصيد السمك اعمدة و اقواس الحصن المشيد على النمط الروماني ​ 
الحدث توفر اطارات لمشاهدة طبيعه فوق المدينه والنهر ​ 







​ 



جسر زنشنيي ​ 
هذا الجسر معلم من معالم بودابست فعندما تقطع هذا الجسر ستنتقل الى المدينه ​ 
الداخليه والتي تعود الى القرن التاسع عشر .م. ​ 







​ 

منظر الجسر في الليل​ 






​ 






​ 


مبنى البرلمان القوطي - المحدث 
يقع شمالي ساحة روزفلت ​ 







​ 







​ 






وهذه بعـض صور من المدينه​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 


المشغولات اليدويه ​ 







​ 





احتفال الورد ​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 

ساحه الخيول​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 



الجسر الشهير ​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 




دار الوبرا​ 





​ 





​


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

اليوم ولاية فآئقهَ آلجمآل هي ولآيهَ لاس فيغآس 
تمنيآتى لكم بمشآهدة ممتعة 









لاس فيغاس هي أكبر مدينة في ولاية نيفادا الأمريكية. تشتهر بكثرة عدد الكازينوهات (دور لعب القمار) 
لاس فيغاس هي مركز سياحي و فني عالمي مهم، حيث يزورها ما يقارب من 37 مليون سائح سنويا. ربع الإيرادات القادمة من السياحة تأتي من ايرادات الكازينوهات، كما يعود ثلاثة أرباع الايرادات تأتي كتذاكر دخول و هدايا.ويتم صرف أكثر من 8 ملايين دولار سنوياً على الإباحيات.
اشتهر كل من الفنانين المشهورين أمثال الفيس بريسلي، فرانك سيناترا، سيلين ديون و غيرهم من خلال عملهم في المدينة. تشتهر المدينة بكثرة الكنائس الصغيرة التي يتم فيها مراسم الزواج، التي تتم حسب قوانين المدينة بسرعة و ليونة كبيرة





هي مدينة ليست ككل المدن.. في بداية القرن العشرين لم يكن لها حتى وجود. وفي بداية القرن الواحد والعشرين، هي اكثر المدن حيوية وإثارة وجموحا على وجه الارض، لم يحدث في التاريخ ان قدرت مدينة صراحة احتياجات زوارها وفضلتها على متطلبات قاطنيها. فنموها تغذيه السياحة، غير ان السياح لم يفسدوا المدينة «الحقيقية» لانه ببساطة لا وجود لمدينة حقيقية فيها. فلاس فيغاس لا تحتضن تلك الاحياء الصغيرة الرائعة، وهي ليست بالمكان الذي يمكن لزوارها أن يختبروا فيها تجربة أصيلة او ثقافة عريقة.
وجود المدينة برمته يدور حول شيء واحد فقط وهو الترفيه





هذه المدينة التي تلمع وسط صحراء نيفادا، هي واحة للحياة والمال واللهو، بمنتهى الطول والعرض.
سبب شهرة لاس فيغاس هو أنها تحتضن اكبر فنادق العالم، ويأتي إليها سنويا قرابة 38،9 مليون شخص لرؤية تلك الفنادق لذاتها. فكل فندق منها هو اكثر من مجرد فندق وأكبر من مجرد كازينو الذي هو جوهر صناعتها. الفنادق في لاس فيغاس أماكن استثنائية للمتعة الحقيقية وأرض للفنتازيا الحالمة التي تمتد على مساحة تصل إلى ميل كامل













كل فندق فيها يقدم لزواره توليفته الخاصة والمتوهجة من احواض السباحة ومسارح العرض المبهرة واماكن الاقامة الفخمة والمطاعم التي تقدم اشهى وأرقى وأفضل مطابخ وطهاة العالم، فضلا عن الاجهزة الآلية العالية التقنية.










































































































​


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

*أجمل مدينــة فـرنسيـة* 


























*.موناكو (فرنسا) تعتبر هذه المدينة من أجمل المدن الأوروبية على الاطلاق.*


*ويقال ان من يزور فرنسا ولا يأتي على هذه المدينة فكأنه لم يزرها أبداً.*







*



*













*اشتهرت الإمارة بالمهرجانات الموسيقية والفنية الأخرى التي تقام سنوياً برعاية الدولة، *


*تقام أيضاً سنوياً سباقات الجائزة الكبرى للسيارات (الفورميولا 1) على شوارع موناكو،*


*كما أن فريق كرة القدم آه أس موناكو هو أحد أبطال الدوري الفرنسي الممتاز.*



*



*












*موناكو (Monaco)، إمارة تقع في جنوب القارة الأوروبية، على الضفة الشمالية للبحر المتوسط، لها حدود فقط مع فرنسا.*

*تعد ثاني أصغر بلد من حيث المساحة وأول بلد من حيث كثافة السكان بالعالم. *

*الفرق بين المدينة وإمارة موناكو هو في الواقع فقط من الناحية النظرية، ذلك لأن حدود الإمارة واقعة على المدينة نفسها.*


*



*





*



*
*طبيعتها الجبلية وموقعها على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط، ومحاذاتها للريفييرا الفرنسية والحدود الإيطالية القريبة أعطاها جمالا فريدا من نوعه. *

*تبلغ مساحتها 0.7 ميل مربع . تبعد 18 كم عن مدينة نيس الفرنسية، كما أنها تقع تحديداً على بداية هضاب جبال الألب، أعلى مرتفعاتها يبلغ 140 متر.*


*



*
























*



**سكان موناكو هم أقلية أمام الأجانب المقيمين هناك، معظم سكان البلاد هم فرنسيين، يليهم الموناكويون والإيطاليون، اللغة الفرنسية هي اللغة الرسمية، بينما يتكلم الموناكويون الأصليون لهجة منحدرة من لهجة جنوة، الإنجليزية والإيطالية مستعملة بكثرة في البلاد.*

*الدين الرسمي هو المسيحية الكاثوليكية، حرية الأديان مضمونة ضمن بنود الدستور، (19 نوفمبر) الذي يطلق عليه "عيد الأمير" هو اليوم الوطني في موناكو.*


*يقدر عدد سكان موناكو 32,000 شخص*



*



*














 ​


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

جمال الريف الصيني​​









































































​​


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2010)

جزر باونتي الرومانسيـه































​


----------



## اني بل (16 أبريل 2010)

بحيرة آنسي الفرنسيه الخلابه​ 
أحد وديان جبال الألب الفرنسيه و بين صخورها الشاهقه تقع بحيرة آنسي بمياهها الزرقاء العذبه
و التي تجذب آلاف السياح اليها كل عام في اشهر الصيف الدافئه
و هي أحد أكثر المصايف جمالا و شهره في جبال الألب الفرنسية *..!!*​ 
*تشتهر المدينه باسواقها التاريخيه و التي تعود الى القرن السادس عشر ممراتها المائيه الرائعه*​


*أحد أهم الاسواق فيها مجمع gare SNCF او gare routière و الذي يقع شمال مركز المدينه و مجمع rue Paquier و مجمع *
*caffur و هو احد سلسلة المجمعات العالميه المشهوره*​


*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*أحد اهم الأنشطه الموجوده في البحيره هي الرحلات البحريه القصيره *
*و التي تستغرق من ساعه إلى ثلاث ساعات قد تتخللها وجبة غداء او عشاء ..!! *​ 
*



*​ 

*أو تستطيع تأجير مركب عائلي يعمل على البطاريه او حتى السباحه في مياه *
*البحيره*
*كما ان المدينه القديمه تحتوي على عدة متاحف صغيره تصور تاريخ المدينه *
*وعلى*​
​
*بعد كيلوات قليله من المدينة توجد قلعة قديمه تسمى Queen's Tower *
*تعود*​​
*الى القرن الثاني عشر و هي حقا تستحق الزياره ..!! *

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
​


----------



## اني بل (16 أبريل 2010)

*جزر فارو*​ 
*البحر النرويجي والمحيط الأطلسي الشمالي، في منتصف المسافه بين النرويج وآيسلندا. تتبع الجزر التاج الدنماركي منذ عام 1948، وتتمتع بشكل من الحكم الذاتي، إذ تدار أغلب أمورها ذاتيا عدا أمور الدفاع عن النفس، وبالتالي فهي تقع ضمن حماية الجيش الدنماركي، ولها قوه بحرية صغيرة وقوات شرطة محلية.*​ 
*لها علاقات تقليدية مع آيسلندا وجرينلاد وجزر شتلاند وأوركني، وجزر فارو في مجلس النورديك وهي جزء من التفويض الدنماركي. تبلغ مساحتها 1399 كم2 وعدد سكانها حوالي 47 ألف نسمة، وتقسم إلى 34 بلدية، ويتحدث سكانها اللغة الفاروية، وعاصمتها مدينة تورسهافن. ويقدر إنتاج الجزيرة السنوي بحوالي مليار دولار ومعدل دخل الفرد السنوي حوالي 22 ألف دولار.*​ 
*حاول سكان تلك الجزر الانفصال عن الدنمارك إذ طرحوا تلك المسالة في استفتاء في العام 1946 وفاز فيه الداعين إلى الانفصال بأقلية طفيفة، إلا انه وقبل إتمام الانفصال فقد حل برلمان الجزر وتنصيب حكومة جديدة، ولا زال حلم الانفصال عن الدنمارك يراود العديد من سكان تلك الجزر خصوصا وانه تم اكتشاف وجود نفط فيها. ويمثل الجزر نائبين في البرلمان الدنماركي.*​ 
*كما أن سكان تلك الجزر يرفضون الانضمام للاتحاد الأوروبي وسبق أن رفضوا الانضمام للاتحاد في استفتاء جرى في العام 1973 كما فعلت الدنمارك في ذات العام.*​ 
*ويعد عدم انضمام النرويج أيسلندا للاتحاد الأوروبي أحد أهم العوامل في تشدد سكانها برفض الانضمام، فانضمام جارتها للاتحاد سيجعلها تعاني من عزلة في وسط أوروبي متحد. فيما تعرب الجزر عن اهتمامها بالانضمام إلى منظمة التجارة الحرة الأوروبية التي تشمل أيسلندة والنرويج وليختنشتين وسويسرا ، وهو ما يتطلب حصولها من الدولة التابعة لها، الدنمارك، على سلسلة من الاستثناءات في مجال السياسة الخارجية، تؤهلها للإقدام على مثل هذه الخطوة.* *و هذه بعض الصور عن الجزر*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 







*



*​ 
*



*​ 


*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



* ​


----------



## ستيفان (16 أبريل 2010)

_شكرا" على الموضوع في غاية الروعة _
_تحياتي_​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> _شكرا" على الموضوع في غاية الروعة _
> 
> 
> _تحياتي_​


 
ميرسي ومشكووووور للمرور وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

~ قصر شامبور الفرنسي Le Château de Chambord ~ 



*هو أكبر قصور لا لوار La Loire ، و هو مَعْلَمٌ تاريخي فرنسي *
*بُني تحت اوامر "فرانسوا الأول" ، و قد بدأ بناؤه سنة 1519 و انتهت عام 1547 *
*يقع القصر على بعد 14 كيلومتر من " بلوا " Blois ، في مقاطعة Loir-et-Cher في فرنسا ..*



















*



*

































*تحفة معمارية ومعلم تاريخي *
*لا زال محتفظا بأناقته الفاخرة *


*قصْرٍ Palace Ideal بـ فرٍنسآ..*

قصر إيدال واحد من أهم الكنوز السياحية (شبه المجهولة) في فرنسا
والعجائب بخصوص هذا القصر كثيرة ومتعددة حيث بُني - مثلاً - على يد رجل
واحد يدعى فرديناند شوفال شاهد تفاصيل القصر في منامه ..
و برزت لديه فكرة القصر عام 1879 ..
تولاه هوس البناء فلم يتوقف عن الاضافة والتعديل لمدة 33عاماً.. وبعد 
وفاته (عام 1924) أعلنت الحكومة الفرنسية قصر شوفال كنزاً وطنياً - 
خصوصاً حين علم وزير الثقافة اندريه مارلكس أنه بني بفضل رجل واحد.
































​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

【♥】جزيرة البهامس*【♥】
معلومات عامة عن الجزيرة،،*


*- الباهاما هي مجموعة جزرمن جزر الهند الغربية. 

عاصمتها ناسو،تقع في جزيرة بروفيدانس الجديدة، أستقلت عام 1949. 

سكانها في الغالب سود البشرة و الإنكليزية هي لغة البلاد الرئيسية.
تعتبر هذه الجزر البالغ عددهاسبعمائة جزيرةوهي غايةفي الروعة والجمال ومكان جذاب لقضاء العطل والإجازات حيث يرتادها الزوار من أمريكاو أوروبا وبقية دول العالم .
- مساحتها 13938 كيلو متراً مربعاً ، وعاصمةالجزر مدينة ناسوا وتوجدفي جزيرة نيوبرفيدنسلب*

*- الموقع أرخبيل من الجزر في جنوب شرق شبه جزيرة فلوريدا عبرالمحيط الأطلنطي ، ويمتد عبر مسافة تصل إلى 1300 كيلو متر ، ويقع إلى الشرق من جزيرة كوبا ، ويمر مدارالسرطان بوسطها . الأرض مجموعة من الجزر تشكل القطاع الشمالي الشرقي من جزر الهند الغربية ، وتتكون من 700 جزيرة و200 قمة صخرية . والجزرالمأهولة منها تقدر بحوالي 30 جزيرة ، أكبرها جزيرة اندروس ، وجزيرة نيوبروفيدنس وبها العاصمة ، وجزيرة جريت أباكو ، وجزيرة كات ، وجراند بهاما ، ولونج ايلاند ،وجزيرة الواثير ، واناجوا ، وجزيرة اكسبوما ، وجزيرة سان سلفادور .

- ونشأت هذه الجزر على رف قاري ، ومعظمها من الصخور الجيرية . المناخ تتسم بالطابع المداري في مناخها ، غير أن موقعها وسط الماء عدل من أحوالها المناخية ، رغم مرور مدارالسرطان بوسطها ، ويمر بها تيار الخليج الدافىء وهذا جعل مناخها معتدلا في الشتاءوتتمتع الجزر بالدفء مما جعلها مقصد السياح ، وتتلقى الجزر كميات وفيرة من الأمطار، ويصل المعدل السنوي إلى أكثر من 1000 مم .

- النشاط السكاني تشكل السياحة أهم موارد جزربهاما ، ويعمل في السياحة 66% من القوة العاملة ، وتدر 58% من الدخل الحكومي ، وفي جزر البهاما حوالي 86ألف أكر من الأراضي الزراعية ، يزرع نصفها ، ومعظم حاصلاتها من المواد الغذائية التي تستهلك محلياً ، ويشكل صيد الأسماك حرفة هامة بالجزر ، وتتكون ثروتها الحيوانية من الأبقار أو الأغنام والماعز ، ومعظم الصناعة تتمثل في الصناعات الخفيفة مثل الأثاث، والبلاستك ، و الأحجار الكريمة ، والحلى ، و تكرير البترول ، و الصناعات التقليدية ، و منتجات الأخشاب .
*
​

** صور للجزيرهــ،،،
*​*
**​


























































 














 














​
​*


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2010)

الموقع الجغرافي: 
تقع جزر فيجي في الجنوب الغربي من المحيط الهادي 
* الطبيعة الجغرافية:تعد جزر فيجي ملتقى الطرق البحرية في المنطقة الجنوبية من المحيط الهادي، حيث تقع بين القارات الثلاث أستراليا وأفريقيا وأمريكا الجنوبية. 
تتكون جزر فيجي من 333 جزيرة تحيط بها مياه المحيط الهادي من كل جانب، تتميز المياه بلونها اللازوردي الباهر، حيث تغري الزوار بالسباحة والاسترخاء على شواطئها وممارسة رياضة اليخوت. 
كانت جزر فيجي تعرف قديما بين البحارة والقراصنة بجزر 
"آكلي لحوم البشر"، وبعد أن كانوا آكلي لحوم البشر، صاروا من اكثر الشعوب حبا للورود والأزهار التي يرتدونها على رؤوسهم طيلة الوقت

أترككم مع الصووور ...










































​


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2010)

*الخبر المدينه الجميلة* 

​الشرقية بالمملكة السعودية. تقع شرق الدمام التي تبعد عنها بمسافة 17 كم، وتبعد عن مدينة الظهران 10 كم تقريباً ]"**







أزدهرت"الخبر" 

بعد اكتشاف النفط، خاصة وأن المنطقة الشرقية هي المنطقة الأكثر والأهم في إنتاج النفط في المملكة العربية السعودية حيث أن غالبية الناتج من النفط في السعودية من المنطقة الشرقية لذلك ازدهرت المنطقة الشرقية بالتجارة والصناعة فتأسست مدن صناعية من الجبيل التي تعتبر أكبر مدينة صناعية في السعودية وازدهرت مدن أخرى مثل بقيقو الظهران
و رأس تنورة وغيرها .





التاريخ

مساحتها 571 كم2، عدد السكان يقدر بـ 375 الف نسمة 

تتميز بكثرة الأسواق والحركة التجارية، وفيها بعض أكبر المجمعات التجارية في المملكة. 
والخبر بما تتميز به من تطور فريد جعلها وبتألق تتربع بلقب (ثاني أجمل مدينة عربيةلعام 2008م)وهو لقب يتحقق لمن زارها ورأى شوارعها ومتنزهاتها والكورنيش المميز والخدمات من مطاعم وشقق و فنادق ذات صفة عالمية، وقد حصلت مدينة الخبر عام 2007 على جائزة الوعي البيئي العربية.


**







البداية الحقيقة للــ "الخبر" عام 1935 م عندما بدأت شركة البترول أناذاك
( أرامكو السعودية الآن ) التنقيب عن البترول في مدينةالظهران قرب "الخبر" وتصدير البترول المكتشف عبر فرضة في الخبر ثم تحول التصدير عبر ميناء رأس تنورة ولكن بقيت"الخبر" تنمو بسبب قرب المركز الرئيس لشركة أرامكو السعودية وتوسطها بين عدد من الجهات الكبرى. وتعتبر "الخبر" من أكثر المدن السعودية ترتيبا ونظاما.



**


["الخبر" ثاني أجمل مدينة عربية بالتصنيف العربي السنوي لعام 2008م



"الخبر" عروس الخليج جمالها أخّاذ ونموها متسارع




"الخبر" هذه المدللة التي زادها الدلال توهجاً ونجاحاً تقف 
عل ضفاف الخليج العربي بالمنطقة الشرقية 
وتسجل تميزاً ونجاحاً للمملكة بين مدن العالم وتحتل المراكز المتقدمة عربياً..
طغت في جمالها مما زاد أهلها عشقا بها 









فازت بجاائزه { ثـــااني أجمـل مدينـه عـربيـه } ..
يقول المهندس ضيف الله بن عايش العتيبي أمين المنطقة الشرقية ليست
فقط الإنجازات الهائلة التي قامت بها حكومتنا الرشيدة وقيادة المنطقة الشرقية 
ومدينة الخبر تحديداً هي السبب وراء حصول الخبر على { جائزة ثاني أجمل مدينة عربية لعام 2008م}
بل تلك الميزات التي خصها الله سبحانه وتعالى بالخبر عن غيرها فجمال 
الخبر ليس فقط من صنع الأيادي البشرية،

فموقعها المهم على شاطئ الخليج العربي وجودها الرائع والجميل 

في كل فصول السنة وتضاريسها، كل هذه الهبات لها فضل في هذا التتويج.
إضافة إلى العمل البشري والتقني والذي صيغ وصمم بأحسن 
شكل في التصميم والنهضة العمرانية والتخطيط المتقن لهذه ا
لمدينة متمثلاً في مداخلها ومخارجها.
إضافة إلى الحدائق والمتنزهات الجميلة. والخلابة 
التي كان لها دور كبير في هذا التتويج



بالاضافه إلى انها فازت 
{ فـازت مدينة الخبر بجائزة الوعي البيئي بالمرتبة الأولى على العالم العربي } 
وهي الجائزة التي تمنح من قبل جائزة منظمة المدن العربية,
وقد شاركت في هذه الجائزة اثنتا عشرة مدينة عربية











الواجهة البحرية وكورنيش "الخبر" 

والواجهة البحرية مصممة ومعدة بشكل حديث. وتنتشر فيها 

وعلى مدى مساحات كبيرة المسطحات 
الخضراء المعدة للجلوس وممارسة الرياضة، 
إضافة إلى الميادين العامة الموجودة بالواجهة البحرية 
والتي تحتوي على جميع ما يلزم لتوفير الراحة للمتنزهين 
سواء من جلسات ومطاعم وخدمات كثيرة سخرت لخدمة الزائر.

نجـي للمجمعــاات والمطــااعـم والفنــاادق 
تتميز مدينة الخبر بأسواقها ومجمعاتها التجارية
والتي تعد ضمن الاشهر على مستوى المملكة ,
فهذه الأسواق والمجمعات صممت بأشكال بديعية 
وفن هندسي ومعماري على مستوى عال مما جعلها 
مقصداً للزوار من داخل وخارج المملكة. 
المجمعات كلها مشهوره واغلبها يوجد فيه مطاعم 
عالميه لكن رااح اذكر مجمع جيان لانه الاحدث والاهم ان فيه اكبر صالة تزلج



أيضا تتميز بالخدمات من مطاعم وشقق وفنادق ذات 

عالمية كفندق مرديان والقصيبي وهوليدي ان ورمادا والنمران 
فندق كورال انترناشيونال الخبر 
والفندق الجديد شرفة الخليج والفندق الذي ينشأ حاليا موفنبك.
بالإضـــاافـه إلى مشـــااريـع الطرق والأنفاق - التعليــم - 
الخدمـااات الصحيه - الأنشطـه الريااضيـه - الدوائر الحكوميــه
وتعتبر مركزاً تجارياً مهماً على مستوى المملكة والخليج 
نظراً الى الموقع الجغرافي المميز والذي مكن الخبر لتكون 
حلقت الوصل بين اهم الاستثمارات الموجودة في دول الخليج​


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزيرَة روْغِنْ الألمَانيَّة :: جنه​ 

تُعرف هذه الجزيرَه باكثر الجزر
هدُوءاً وَ رومانسيّة .. 
شواطئهَا وَ رمالهَا الذهبيّة تحكِي لكُم سرّ هذا الجمَالْ ​ 
تقع ف ي اقصى الشمال على ساآآحل بحر الشرق وهي قريبه من السويد​ 
ومع ذلك فالجزيره من ادفا المناطق{ واستحقت بجداره لقب جزيرة الشمس​ 
فالجزيره تشرق عليها الشمس بمعدل .1920 ساآآعه بالسنه وهو اكبر معدل في الماآآنيا بلا منازع




​ 

والباحث عن الهدوء والرومانسيه والجمال يجد ضالته في هذه الجزيره.. وهي تعتبر اكبرموطن ومركز ​ 
وتعتبر اكبر مركز جذب للسياحه والتطبب بالمانيا ولاعجب ان يجد طير {الكلايبر المهدد بالانقراض​ 
ملاذا امناً فيها / وايضا هي جزيرة زهور الاوركيد التي تنتشر باكثر من { 470 نوع على شواطئها​ 

وهي المنطقه الطبيعيه التي تحميها اليونسكو




​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 








​ 





​ 





​ 






​ 





​ 





​ 





​


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2010)

مــلــبــورن عاصمة فكتوريا، وثانية المدن الكبرى في أستراليا، ويقدر عدد سكانها بنحو 3,02 
مليون نسمة ويشكل سكانها 66% تقريبًا من سكان فكتوريا. وتبلغ مساحة مدينة ملبورن نحو

حيث تمتد الضواحي الشمالية والغربية عن مركز المدينة بنحو 20كم ، وتمتد الضواحي شرقًا إلى

1,850كم² وتصل مساحة منطقتها الحضرية إلى 6,100كم²، وهو ما يعرف بملبورن الكبرى، 40كم ، ويصل أقصى امتداد لها صوب الجنوب الشرقي إلى 50كم. 
السكان
يزيد عدد سكان ملبورن سنويًا بمعدل 30 ألف نسمة ، ويعيش نحو 2,500 نسمة من السكان
الأصليين في المدينة ، وثلث السكان المهاجرين إلى المدينة منذ عام 1945م هم من بريطانيا
وأيرلندا، أما بقية المهاجرين فمن بقية أقطار أوروبا ودول جنوب شرقي آسيا.

وفي ملبورن ما يزيد على 600 مدرسة ابتدائية و170 مدرسة ثانوية حكومية إضافة إلى العديد 
من المدارس الخاصة . وهناك ثلاث جامعات و16 كلية وبعض الكليات التقنية المتقدمة.

النقل والاتصالات
يتم النقل داخل المدينة، وفي الضواحي بالقطارات الكهربائية، وذلك من خلال مايزيد على 100 قاطرة 
تنقل نحو 70 مليون راكب سنويًا، وتعمل الحافلات الخاصة على 240 خطًا، وترتبط المدينة بالضواحي
بشبكة من خطوط القطارات الكهربائية التي تسير تحت الأرض . أما بالنسبة للنقل الجوي فقد افتتح
المطار الدولي سنة 1970م وتبلغ مساحته 2,140 هكتارًا ويبعد عن المدينة نحو 20كم.































 

​


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2010)

هذه احدى الجزر التابعه لابو ظبي ( جزيره الفطيسي ) 

استرخاء وسط الطبيعه ..



































وهذي المعلومات عن الجزيرة وعن المنتجعات اللي فيها ....
منتجعات جزر الفطيسي والتي تلبي كافة متطلبات المهتمين بالسياحة البيئية من داخل وخارج الدولة بما تملكه من مقومات ومنشآت سياحية هائلة. ويوفر المنتجع والذي يعتبر الوجهة الأولى في الدولة للسياحة البيئية مزيجاً متناغماً من الترفيه والمرح والتعليم والوعي البيئي. 
ويبعد المنتجع الواقع داخل جزيرة الفطيسي حوالي 15 كيلومتراً عن شواطئ أبوظبي ويتميز بمداخله السهلة.ويتم الوصول اليها عن طريق يخت ينقل السائحين إليها.
ويضم المنتجع الذي يغطي مساحة قدرها 50 كيلومتراً مربعاً شواطيء رملية ساحرة تعانق المياه الفيروزية للخليج وتحف بها أشجار المانجروف بينما تمرح داخله الغزلان البرية وخصص 40 «شالية» للإقامة المترفة لضيوف المنتجع وهم ينعمون بكل الوسائل الترفيهية. ​


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2010)

هذه احدى الجزر التابعه لابو ظبي ( جزيره الفطيسي ) ​ 
استرخاء وسط الطبيعه ..​ 






​ 





​ 






​ 






​ 



وهذي المعلومات عن الجزيرة وعن المنتجعات اللي فيها ....
منتجعات جزر الفطيسي والتي تلبي كافة متطلبات المهتمين بالسياحة البيئية من داخل وخارج الدولة بما تملكه من مقومات ومنشآت سياحية هائلة. ويوفر المنتجع والذي يعتبر الوجهة الأولى في الدولة للسياحة البيئية مزيجاً متناغماً من الترفيه والمرح والتعليم والوعي البيئي. 
ويبعد المنتجع الواقع داخل جزيرة الفطيسي حوالي 15 كيلومتراً عن شواطئ أبوظبي ويتميز بمداخله السهلة.ويتم الوصول اليها عن طريق يخت ينقل السائحين إليها.
ويضم المنتجع الذي يغطي مساحة قدرها 50 كيلومتراً مربعاً شواطيء رملية ساحرة تعانق المياه الفيروزية للخليج وتحف بها أشجار المانجروف بينما تمرح داخله الغزلان البرية وخصص 40 «شالية» للإقامة المترفة لضيوف المنتجع وهم ينعمون بكل الوسائل الترفيهية. ​


----------



## اني بل (19 أبريل 2010)

لاتفيـا هي أحد جمهوريات البلطيق الثلاث​ 
دول البلطيق اسم يطلق في الغالب على ثلاث دول في أوروبا الشمالية وهي:
إستونيا (أصغرها) ولاتفيـا ولتوانيا ( أكبر دولة من دول البلطيق ).​ 


سابقاً كانت فنلندا تحسب بأنها الدولة الرابعة من دول البلطيق إلا أنه مع مرور الوقت
استبعدت منهم ..​ 
والتسمية تأتي استناداً إلى موقعها على ذلك البحر وهو بحر البلطيق
و إحدى جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفياتي السابق. انضمت إلى الاتحاد الاوروبي عام 2004.
مُحاطة من الشمال ومن الغرب ببحر البلطيق، استونيا من الشمال الشرقي وروسيا من الشرق،
روسيا البيضاء من الجنوب الشرقي ولتوانيا من الجنوب.​ 


الصــور ..​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2010)

,‘ *سسإ‘ن فرآنسيسڪوٍ* ,‘










ٺقع مدينة سان فرانسيسڪو في ولاية ڪاليفورنيا الأمريڪية ويقطنها حوالي *776,773 نسمة. المدينة معروفة عالمياً بجسرها الذي يسمى جسر البوابة الذهبية والهرم الأميريڪي المشهور. إنها المدينة الرابعة في ڪاليفورنيا في عدد السڪان، والثانية في الولاياٺ المٺحدة في ڪثافة السڪن *
*..*

..

..

..

..

..













*









*









*









*









*









*









*










*









*










*









*






​


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

صور حضارة عريقة..صور طبيعة..طبيعة ساحرة...خضرة نضرة..شواطيء رائعة..جمال وسحر وخيال البرتغال







/







/







/







/







/







/







/







/


[URL="http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/47b2127bad6ad54869ecebdf58b4369f.jpg"]

[/URL]


/





/




*/*


*

*


*/*


*

*


*/*


*

*


*/*


*

* ​


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

أروع منطقة سياحية في العالم وهي 


زيل أم سي (زيلامسي) (بالألمانية: Zell am See) قرية صغيرة على ضفاف بحيرة تقع في منطقة كابرون في النمسا ضمن إقليم سالزبورج النمساوي.












تعتبر زيل أم سي (زيلامسي) من أروع منتجعات العالم من حيث الطبيعة والهدوء، حيث يقصدها أثرياء العالم وسكان دول الخليج العربي لقضاء فصل الصيف هناك حيث يكون الجو رائعاً للتنزه في الحدائق أو التزلج على الجبال الثلجية.
تبعد زيل أم زية عن مدينة سالزبورج حوالي الساعة والنصف بالقطار وعن مدينة ميونخ الألمانية حوالي الثلاث ساعات.​






































































​
​


----------



## اني بل (22 أبريل 2010)

*إذا رغبت بقضاء إجازة سعيدة هانئة بعيدا عن ضوضاء السيارات ودخانها المسموم، فاذهب إلى جزر الأميرات في تركيا· هي المكان الأمثل لطالبي الهدوء والراحة النفسية، وقضاء عطلة سعيدة في جو من الخصوصية مع أفراد عائلتك ومن تحب· *


*

*


_*تقع جزر الأميرات، في بحر مرمرة بالقرب من الخط الساحلي لمدينة اسطنبول، ويعود سبب تسميتها لعهد الدولة البيزنطية حيث كانت هذه الجزر، منفى للأمراء والأميرات· أما طريقة الوصول إليها فتتم بواسطة السفن المنتشرة على طول الساحل والتي تربطها باسطنبول طوال النهار· *_


*

*


_*على مدار ساعتين، هي مدة الوصول إلى تلك الجزر، وعددها ثماني، سوف تستمتع وانت تركب السفينة بمشاهدة مناظر جميلة من الآثار السياحية ومن الطبيعة الربانية الأخاذة· تمر السفينة من أسفل جسر البوسفور، وهو الأشهر عالميا لكونه الجسر الوحيد الذي يربط بين قارتين هما آسيا وأوروبا، وهو رابع أطول جسر في العالم من حيث الارتفاع حيث يرتفع فوق سطح الماء (64) مترًا ليسمح بمرور أعلى البواخر وأكبر الناقلات· ومن السفينة يمكنك أيضا أن ترى المراكب الرائعة مجاورة للفنادق الفخمة، والقلاع التاريخية قرب القصور المهيبة· *_


*

*


_*وبعد ساعتين من الدهشة والاستمتاع بالمناظر الخلابة في البحر تقترب السفينة من جزر الأميرات، حيث الأشجار الضخمة والشواطئ الجميلة التي يتوافد إليها الناس سياحا ومقيمين لممارسة كافة أنواع الرياضات البحرية المختلفة· *_


*

*


_*تعتبر جزيرة ''يبوك أطه'' أشهر جزر الأميرات وأكبرها مساحة، ويفد إليها الناس يوميا بالآلاف للاستمتاع بجوها الجميل والهرب من صخب المدينة والعودة إلى الزمن الماضي، حيث البناء القديم والبيوت الخشبية، والشوارع الضيقة الأشبه بالأزقة، بالإضافة إلى الهدوء التام على الجزيرة· الأهم من هذا كله هو عدم وجود سيارات أو زحام مما يعني أن البيئة نظيفة وخالية من التلوث مما يشجع السياح على ارتيادها ويجعل الحركة تدب فيها طوال أشهر الصيف· *_


*

*


_*وبالرغم من عدم وجود السيارات داخل الجزيرة إلا أن الحركة هناك سهلة للغاية وغير مكلفة· فيمكنك ببساطة أن تستقل ''الحنطور'' -عربة يجرها حصانان- وهي وسيلة المواصلات المستخدمة في الجزيرة· جزيرة بيوك أطه فتحها القائد العسكري العثماني سليمان بالطة أوغلو عام 1453 ميلادي قبيل الفتح الكبير لمدينة القسطنطينية على يد السلطان محمد الفاتح الذي قام بتقسيم القسطنطينية إلى عدة مناطق سكنية ومن ضمنها جزر الأميرات التي أسكن فيها مسيحيي منطقة البحر الأسود، حيث بدأوا بممارسة مهنة الصيد في الجزيرة حتى منتصف القرن التاسع عشر· *_


*

*


_*بمجرد أن تحط قدماك على أرض الجزيرة سوف تفاجأ بعدد كبير من هذه العربات تصطف جنبا إلى جنب عند مدخلها، ويفوق عددها 500 عربة، تتجول بك في مدة ساعتين لمشاهدة أرجاء الجزيرة أو توصلك إلى النقطة التي تريدها· وإذا ما أردت أن تعود إلى مقرك أو وددت الانتقال إلى مكان آخر بعيد، فيمكنك أن تستقل ''حنطورا'' آخر بسهولة، فالعربات متوفرة بكثرة في الجزيرة، وتتواجد في كافة الأماكن· الطريف في الأمر أن سكان الجزيرة لا يملكون سيارات ومعظمهم يتنقل بواسطة الدراجات الهوائية، إذ يمنع وجود السيارات على الجزيرة للحفاظ على جوها النقي من التلوث ومنعا للضوضاء· *_


*

*


_*على شواطئ الجزيرة يمارس الناس رياضاتهم البحرية المختلفة لاسيما السباحة، وفيما يستمتع المقيمون من الأتراك بتناول غدائهم بين الأحراش المنتشرة على أطراف الجزيرة والمطلة على البحر فإن السياح يتلذذون بتذوق أطيب المأكولات البحرية في المطاعم ''بيوك أطه''· أما أجمل شطآن الجزيرة فهو شاطئ ''يوروك'' الذي يلتقي بمنفرج رائع في الجهة المقابلة لجزيرة ''هيبلي''· وعلى تلال الجزيرة نجد فندقا خشبيا قديما يعود للقرن الثامن عشر، يعتقد أنه أكبر بناء خشبي في العالم، يقف بشموخ متحديا عوامل الزمن القاسية·*_



*

*


*

*

*

*


*

*


*

*​


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2010)

حبيبتي خليتينا ما نشتهي شئ حتى اماكن اللي نحنا حابين نشاهدها وريتينا ياها :fun_lol:
ميرسي كثثثير


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2010)

تمام متبعين


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2010)

[YOUTUBE]okJl28Jnc44&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> تمام متبعين


مشكوور لاهتمامك ..


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> [youtube]okjl28jnc44&feature=related[/youtube]​


 
مشكوووووور ة ياجوووو للاضافة المميزة


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

*برشلونة الساحرة *​ 
*مديڼة پڕڜڷوڼة ٺقع في اڷڜماڷ اڷڜڕقي مڼ أڛپاڼيا عڷى ڜاطئ اڷپـפـڕ اڷمٺوڛط پيڼ مصپي ڼهڕي ڷوپڕيجاٺ وپيزيوڛ وپها واפـد مڼ أجمڷ اڷمڕافئ في اڷعاڷم، وهي مديڼة ٺڜٺهڕ پاڷصڼاعة واڷٺجاڕة. ٺعٺپڕ پڕڜڷوڼة ثاڼي أڪَپڕ مديڼة في أڛپاڼيا پعد اڷعاصمة مدڕيد פـيث يقدڕ عدد ڛڪَاڼها پـ 1625000 ڼڛمة ٺقڕيپاً פـيث ٺعٺپڕ پڕڜڷوڼة عاصمة ڷإقڷيم ڪَٺڷوڼ ...ْ~~ *​ 

*آلصِـٍـَؤرِ .~ *​ 



*

*​ 

*

*​ 


*

*​


*

*​ 

*

*​ 

*

*​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

*كندا صور ولا على البال*​ 

تحتل كندا نصف القسم الشمالي من شمال «أميركا». تُعتبر ثاني أكبر دولة من حيث مساحتها بعد روسيا..عاصمتها أوتاوا..يحدها شمالاً «المحيط المتجمد الشمالي»، و «مقاطعة ألسكا الأميركية» من الشمال الغربي، وغرباً «المحيط الهادي»، وجنوباً «الولايات المتحدة»، وشرقاً «المحيط الأطلسي».
اكتشفها البريطاني جون كابوت عام 1497 م..وفي بداية القرن السادس عشر، قَدِم إليها البريطانيون والفرنسيون والبرتغاليون والإسبان..وفي عام 1554 أطلق عليها الرحالة الفرنسيون اسم «فرنسا الجديدة»، وبعدها بدأ الاستعمار الفرنسي لكندا..وبعد حروبٍ بين فرنسا وبريطانيا، أقرّت معاهدة باريس عام 1763 سيطرة بريطانيا على كندا من عام 1763 وحتى 1867..وقد انقسمت إلى مستعمرتين: 
كندا العليا تابعة لبريطانيا، والسفلى لفرنسا، ثم اتحد القسمان بعد الحصول على الحكم الذاتي عام 1841..تعاقب على حكم كندا حزبا المحافظين والأحرار..طالب إقليم كويبك الكندي بتحديد مصيره منذ عام1976، وفي عام 1991 اعُتر الإقليم مجتمعاً متميّزاً داخل اتحاد كندا الفيدرالي..وفي عام 1993 تولّت كيم كاميل رئاسة الوزراء..ترأس الملكة اليزابيت الثانية الدولة، ويمثلها الحاكم العام رامون هنا نيشلين منذ عام 1990.
مساحتها: 9,970,610 كلم2.
عدد سكانها: 30,675،398.
أهم مدنها: أوتاوا، تورنتو، مونتريال، كويبيك.
دياناتها: 75% مسيحيون، 25% آخرون.
عملتها: الدولار الكندي.​ 


متوسط دخل الفرد: 20,000دولار​ 





 




 





 







 


 


 




​ 




 


 


 


 


 


​


----------



## اني بل (27 أبريل 2010)

أترككم مع هذه اللقطات الجميلة من مدينة ايطاليا مدينة السحر والجمال














































​


----------



## اني بل (27 أبريل 2010)

قصر بيتر هوف في روسيا
قصر بيترهوف في روسيا من القصور المميزه الرائعه التي بناءها بطرس الاكبر عام 1710 م في بطرسبرغ التي يؤمها السياح باعداد هائلة , يشتهر قصر بيترهوف بحديقته الشاسعة الخلابة حيث يحلو التنزة بين الاشجار والازهار المتنوعه ونوافير المياه ذات الاشكال الهندسيه الرائعه التي يطغى عليها لون الذهب كسائر الروائع الروسيه ويبلغ عددها 170 نافوره تعد من معجزات الابداع الهندسي وتعد عاصمه النافورات في العالم .






























































​


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2010)

مدينة قويلين الصينية 

قويلين الواقعة جنوب غربي الصين موقع سياحي مشهور في العالم 

بمناظرها الطبيعية، ويوجد في هذه المنطقة ملامح كارستية لا مثيل لها في

العالم. وقبل أكثر من ألف سنة، كان شاعر صيني قد كتب بعد زيارته 

لقويلين بيتا من الشعر يقول إن مناظر قويلين أجمل المناظر في العالم،

والمناظر الجميلة في قويلين، فهي أكثر ما يثير إعجاب الناس وتطلعهم 

إليها.

يقول الصينيون دائما إن أي مكان تتواجد فيه المياه، أصبح له روح. إن

نهر لي جيانغ هو روح قويلين ومناظرها. ويعتبر نهر لي جيانغ الذي

يبلغ طوله الإجمالي 83 كيلومترا ويمتد من مدينة قويلين إلى محافظة 

يانغشوا نموذجا لإنهار الصين. المياه الخضراء الصافية والقمم الشاهقة 

المتتابعة ومناظر المزارع على الضفتين تنضم مثل الأشعار إلى الرسومات 

الجميلة، وكل بقعة من المناظر هي رسم تقليدي بالحبر الصيني. لذلك، 

تعتبر محافظة يانغشوا جوهر مناظر قويلين.































سبحان الله في ابداعه....








سبحان الله في روعته...








سبحان الله في جماله...








سبحان الله في قدرته...








سبحان الله في ملكه....





















​


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2010)

*صباحكم ورد ...!*
*صور لـ مكان يسمونه Redwoo*
*أترككم مع آلصور.....




































































































































































































*​*
*​


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2010)

حلوووو كثثير اني 
يعطيكي العافية


----------



## ستيفان (29 أبريل 2010)

_والله موضوع في غاية الروعة _
_والصور جميلة جدا" _
_تحياتي_​


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> حلوووو كثثير اني
> يعطيكي العافية


 
ميرسي كثثير ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> _والله موضوع في غاية الروعة _
> 
> _والصور جميلة جدا" _
> 
> _تحياتي_​


 
ميرسي اخي ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2010)

*مناطق سياحية ب ايطاليا جااامدة *












































__________________
​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك
يفك من التثبيت


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (2 مايو 2010)

الحقيقة موضوعك فى منتهى الروعة 
مجهود اكثر جدا جدا من رائع
بجد انى مجهودك كيبر جدا 
الرب يعوض تعبك ومجهودك 
المميز الرائع الجميل..
الحقيقة موسوعة سياحية 
فى منتهى الجمال والروعة
من معلومات و بلاد وصور ساحرة الجمال
وكمان زورنا كل البلاد واحنا موجودين فى مكانا
ممتازة يا انى جدا مجهودك كبير ورائع جدا جدا


----------



## اني بل (3 مايو 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> الحقيقة موضوعك فى منتهى الروعة
> مجهود اكثر جدا جدا من رائع
> بجد انى مجهودك كيبر جدا
> الرب يعوض تعبك ومجهودك
> ...


 
ميرسي كثثير يانور لمرورك العسل 
دا انتي نورتي الموضوع ياقمر
وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (3 مايو 2010)

نبدآ بجزيرة بورآ بورآ الفرنسيه أربطو الحزآم ووأستعدو للرحله​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​






​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​






​ 





​ 
*البـحـر نظـيـيـيـيـيــف مو زي ( ...... )*​ 




​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 




​ 







​






​ 







​ 
كذآآ يكون خلصنآ من رحلتنآ في بورآ بورآ لا حد ينزل من البآآص بآقي بروح بآريس ​


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2010)

تشاهدونه في الصورة هو مجمع بحيرات [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49135.html"]بليتفيتش [/URL]الذي يحتوي على 16 بحيرة رائعة بجانب منطقة جبلية تكسوها الأزهار وتضم حدائق بليتفيكا جيزيرا الوطنية التي تُعد واحدة من أجمل حدائق كرواتيا، وتتخللها أنهار وجداول صغيرة وشلالات تتميز بصفاء مياهها البلوري، ما يعطي للمكان سِحراً خاصاً!


قع هذا المكان على بُعد 140 كم جنوب العاصمة الكرواتية زغرب، ويمتد على مساحة 30 ألف هكتار ويزوره قرابة المليون زائر سنوياً. وقد سُجلت بحيرات [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49135.html"]بليتفيتش [/URL]على قائمة التراث الطبيعي العالمي لمنظمة اليونسكو في العام 1979. وهذه مجموعة أخرى من الصور











​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49135.html"]
	​​[/URL]​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49135.html"]
	​​[/URL]
​

​

​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49135.html"]
	​​[/URL]
​

​
​

​
​

​

​

​​


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2010)

منتجعات سياحية رائعة في الأردن 
ع [URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]ضفاف [/URL][URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]البحر [/URL]الميت




​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]
	
[/URL]

​​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]
	
[/URL]

​
​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]
	
[/URL]

​
​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]
	
[/URL]

​
​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]
	
[/URL]

​​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]
	
[/URL]

​
​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]
	
[/URL]

​
​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]
	
[/URL]

​​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]
	
[/URL]

​
​[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]
	
[/URL]

​


[URL="http://www.ee77ee.com/vb/t49266.html"]
	
[/URL]
​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مايو 2010)

واااااااااااااااااااااو

جامد جدا يا انى 

مجهود جباااار

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (9 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااو​
> 
> جامد جدا يا انى ​
> مجهود جباااار​
> ...


 
نوووورررتي حبيبتي وربنا يباركك ياعسل


----------



## just member (9 مايو 2010)

*رااااااائع
شكرا اكتير اختى العزيزة
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
*​


----------



## اني بل (10 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *رااااااائع*
> 
> *شكرا اكتير اختى العزيزة*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​


 
ميرسي اخي لمرورك وتشجيعك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## *koki* (10 مايو 2010)

ربطت الحزام اهوه
ههههههههه
مجهود فظيع بجد و لسه متابعة معاكى


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ربطت الحزام اهوه
> ههههههههه
> مجهود فظيع بجد و لسه متابعة معاكى


 

ههههههههههههه شكراا" ياقمري 
ربنا يباركك ياعسل


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

اليوم جايب لكم صور من اليمن السعيد .. تحديدا من مدينة آب ... 

أتمنى لكم مشاهدة ممتعة 

إليــكم الصور






الخط الدائري لوادي السحول​







منظر عام لوادي السحول من حي جرافه







منظر عام لحي المنظر الاعلى وجبل بعدان​







وادي من الورد في وراف​







الاطفال في شلال وادي بناء

​




​
منظر ليلي لمدينة إب التقاط الصوره من أعلى جبل بعدان




الضباب









































































​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

يوجد أكبر وأضخم كريستال في العالم في كهف في المكــسـيك


حيث تصل أحجام بعضهاا إلى 11 متر ووزنها عدة أطنان



اكتشف شقيقان كانا يحفران في منجم في صحراء المكــســيك كهفا من الكريستال على عمق حوالي ألف قدم . 
وذكرت صحيفة دايلي مايل أن الشقيقين اللذين لم يذكر اسميهما, عثرا على 107 من الاعمدة العملاقة المسننة الرؤوس خلال الحفر في منجم نياكا للرصاص والفضة في صحراء المكـسـيك يصل ارتفاع الواحد فيها إلى حوالي 11 متراً بالاضافة إلى أشكال أخرى متنوعة من الكريستال .‏ 

وقال علماء إن موجودات الكهف تشكلت بفضل المياه المشبعة بمادة الكالسيوم سلفايت والتي اكتسبت السخونة بسبب مصهر بركاني يقع على عمق نحو ميل تحت الارض تشكل قبل ملايين السنين .‏ 

وأوضح هؤلاء أن المصهر البركاني بدأ يبرد قبل نحو 600 ألف سنة ما سمح للمواد المعدنية بالخروج من المياه فيه 
وبعد مضي قرون على ذلك اتخذ الكريستال الاشكال التي هو عليها حالياً .‏















































































​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

جاايبة لكم صور لمدينه الصين الثلجيه رووعهـ ..
































































































​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

تشكل سورينام أصغر دولة في أمريكا الجنوبية، وجهة مثالية لمحبي الطبيعة والمغامرة الذين لا يمانعون في التضحية ببعض أسباب الراحة.


كانت تعرف سابقا باسم غويانا الهولندية، تقع في شمال قارة أمريكا الجنوبية على ساحل المحيط الأطلسي تحدها من الشرق غويانا الفرنسية ومن الغرب غويانا البريطانية، ومن الجنوب البرازيل ومن الشمال المحيط الأطلسي.









أرض سورينام تضم سهولا ساحلية منخفضة تشقها أنهار عديدة ، يليها شريط من التلال الرملية والهضاب تغطية الحشائش الكثيفة ، ثم تأتي المرتفعات الداخلية التي تصل إلى أكثر من ألف متر كمتوسط لارتفاعها.








مناخ سورينام شبه استوائي ، تشتد حرارته على مدار العام غير أن الرياح التجارية القادمة إليها من المحيط الأطلسي تخفف من حدة حرارتها وتسقط أمطار غزيرة في سورينام في الأعتدالين.







الزراعة حرفة السكان الأولي ، وتتركز في المنطقة الساحلية والحاصلات تتكون من الأرز ، وقصب السكر ، والبن ، والقطن ، ويشغل الأرز أكبر قدر من المساحة الزراعية ، وبالبلاد ثروة غابية تضم أخشاب نادرة ، إلى جانب صيد الأسماك ، تتمثل الصناعة في بعض الصناعات الاستهلاكية ، والسكر واستخلاص المعادن ، وتشتهر سورينام بإنتاج خام البوكسيت حيث تتنتج خمس الانتاج العالمي منه ومن الألمنيوم .اقتصادها يعتمد على الثروة المعدنية المتمثلة بالبوكسايت (خام الألومنيوم) وصناعة الألومنيوم والمحاصيل الزراعية مثل الأرز والسكر والفواكه و الموز حيث تغطي الغابات مساحة واسعة من البلاد، حيث أن نصيب الفرد من الناتج القومي هو 3400 دولارا سنويا.تعاني سورينام من مشاكل بيئية متمثلة في انقراض الغابات بسبب قطع الأخشاب للتصدير وتلوث الممرات المائية نتيجة للأنشطة التعدينية.




































​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

*جولتنا السياحية اليوم ستكون الى قويلين الواقعة جنوب غربي الصين*
*موقع سياحي مشهور في العالم بمناظرها الطبيعية، ويوجد في هذه المنطقة*
*ملامح كارستية لا مثيل لها في العالم. وقبل أكثر من ألف سنة، كان شاعر*
*صيني قدكتب بعد زيارته لقويلين بيتا من الشعر يقول إن مناظرقويلين*
*أجمل المناظر في العالم،والمناظر الجميلة في قويلين، فهي أكثر ما يثير*
*إعجاب الناس وتطلعهم إليها.*





*يقول الصينيون دائما إن أي مكان تتواجد فيه المياه، أصبح له روح. *


*إن نهر لي جيانغ هو روح قويلين ومناظرها. ويعتبر نهر لي جيانغ الذي*
*يبلغ طوله الإجمالي 83 كيلومترا ويمتد من مدينة قويلين إلى محافظة*
*يانغشوا نموذجا لأنهار الصين. *


*المياه الخضراء الصافية والقمم الشاهقةالمتتابعة ومناظر المزارع على*
*الضفتين تنضم مثل الأشعار إلى الرسومات الجميلة، وكل بقعة من المناظر*
*هي رسم تقليدي بالحبر الصيني. لذلك،تعتبر محافظة يانغشوا جوهر*
*مناظر قويلين.*
*



*
*



*


*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
سبحان الله في ابداع*ه*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

*××







××*


*جولة إلى مدينة كآنشآنآبـوريفي تآيلآند*
*تقع مدينة كآنشآنآبوريالقديمة بآلقرب من قرية ( بآن لآت يآ **)*
*في تآيلآند.*
*تتكون معظم مدينة كآنشآنآبوري على تضآريس جبلية تغطي*
*مسآحآتهآ*
*حوالي**19،473 كيلومتر مربع، وهي ثآلث أكبر مقآطعة في تآيلند*
*بعد شيآنغ مآي ونآكون رآتشآسيمآ.*





*××*


*



*


*××*


*تقع تحديدا غربي بآنكوك بحوآلي129 كيلومتر، وتشترك في الحدود*
*مع ميآنمآر من جهة الغرب، ومع مقآطعتي تآك و أوتآيتآني من جهة الشمآل،*
*ومع مقآطعتي سوفآن بوري ونآكون **بآتوم من جهة الشرق، *
*ومع مقآطعة رآتشآبوري من جهة الجنوب. *


*××*


*



*


*××*


*تشمل تضآريس كآنشآنآبوريمن الشمآل والغرب على جبآل وسهول*
*عآلية ،*

*بآلإضافة إلى سلسلة *

*ثآنون تونغشآي يمثلآن حدودًا طبيعية بينتآيلند*

*وميآنمآر *
*المنظر الطبيعي الخلآب والجمآل الفآتن لـ كآنشآنآبوريسبب*
*رئيسي*
*لجذب السيآحة في *

*تايلند، *

*ويشمل ذلك العديد من الشلآلآت المشهورة، المغآرآت (الكهوف)*
*التي كآن يسكنهآ رجآل من العصر الحجري،*
*منتزهآت وطنية أصيلة، أنهآر هادئة ، غآبآت عذرآء ، وخزّانآت ميآه .*
*جميعهآ تقدم تجربة مثيرة للأهتمآم للزوآر الجدد.*


*××*


*



*


*××*


*تفخر بتقديم كل ما يلي:*
*صيد السمك، قيآدة الطوّآفة ، ريآضة الكنو،**ركوب الدرآجة في الجبآل،*
*مشآهدة الطيور، < موب القماري  تشخيص النجوم، ريآضة الغولف،*
*عبور الأدغآل بوآسطة الفيلة، أو حتى العيش في بيوت**الخيزرآن، *
*بالإضآفة إلى معبد النمور.*


*××*


*



*


*××*


*



*



*



*





*



*





*



*


*××*


*



*​


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2010)

دولة أوربية تقع في أقصى شمال القارة الأوروبية،
وتندرج تحت قائمة الدول الأسكندنافية إلى جانب كل من الدنمارك والسويد،
وتزخر بالعديد من مصادر الثروة الطبيعية مثل النفط والذي يعد واحد من أهم الأعمدة الاقتصادية بالدولة
بالإضافة للطاقه الكهرومائية والأسماك والغابات والمعادن.

وتندرج النرويج في قائمة الدول التي تعرف بشمس منتصف الليل،
حيث يستمر ضوء النهار بشكل متصل في الفترة بين شهري مايو ويوليو،
حيث نلحظ هذه الظاهرة في الصيف في منطقة Nordkapp في الشمال من النرويج وبشكل عام النهار طويل جداً

وتأخذ فترة شمس منتصف الليل في التناقص باتجاه الجنوب،
وفي المنطقة الواقعة جنوبي الدائرة القطبية لا يعرف شروق الشمس لمدة 24 ساعة
وفي الشتاء تعيش منطقة شمالي النرويج فترات متشابهة من الظلمة الدائمة

معلومات عامة عن النرويج

المساحة: 323.802 كم2.

عدد السكان: 4.644.457 نسمة.

العاصمة: أوسلو

اللغة: النرويجية

العملة: الكرون النرويجي

الديانة: المسيحية هي الديانة الرسمية للدولة، كما توجد الديانة الإسلامية، وديانات أخرى.



اهم المدن في النرويج هي العاصمه طبعاً اوسلو ومدينه بيركن التي تعد ثاني اكبر مدينه في النرويج









































مملكة النروج
​


----------



## اني بل (12 مايو 2010)

هذي صور للطبيعه ..

من بعض المناطق في سوريا ..
شوفوا جمال الطبيعه ..

و اتمنى تعجبكم ..



































































































​


----------



## اني بل (12 مايو 2010)

هذا الفندق مميز جدااا في جزيرة لنكاوي في دولة ماليزيا....​ 



​ 




​ 
هذا هو الشاطى الذي يطل عليه روعة​ 



​ 


للغرف عبارة عن اكواخ وشاليهات بعضها يكون في الغابه واما الشاليهات تكون مواجه للبحر وهذى بعض الصور لها​ 



​ 







​ 









​ 






هـــــــــــــذا المطعم روعة​ 


​ 



وهذا احد الاصدقاء ..........


 




​ 

















​ 

















​ 














​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 







​ 






​ 





​ 




​ 






​ 



هذا اللوبي.............​ 




​ 





​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## اني بل (12 مايو 2010)

*..| لندن |..*




*لندن هي عاصمة المملكة المتحدة و أكبر مدنها .. *
*تقع على نهر التايمز في جنوب بريطانيا ، يعيش في المدينة حوالي 7.5 مليون نسمة*
*و هي أكبر مدن الاتحاد الاوربي ( أوروبا بدون روسيا وتركيا ) وأحد أهم مراكزها السياسية والإقتصادية والثقافية ..*





***





*[بعض المعالم السياحية الموجودة في لندن ]*





***
*سآعة .. Big Ben ..*




*الساعه المشهورة بالاربع وجوه وهي الاكبر في بريطانيا وهي جزء من مبنى البرلمان*
*ويعود اسم بج بن إلى الجرس الضخم الذي يصل وزنه الى 14 طن والساعه غير مفتوحه للزوار ..*
*وتدق الاجراس فيها كل ربع ساعه ..*




*



*




*



*




*



*









***






*عجلة الزمن .. London eye ..*




*المكان الذي يمكن من خلاله مشاهدة لندن من الأعلى*






*



*





*



*







***











*قصر باكنجهام .. Buckingham Palace ..*
*تم انشاءه سنه 1705 وهو مقر الاقامه الرسمي للملكة في لندن*
*وفيه 19 غرفة بالاضافة إلى معرض للصور و 42 حديقة ..*






*



*




*



*​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

*مناطق سياحية ب ايطاليا جااامدة *












































__________________​


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2011)

للرفع ..


----------

